# Un quesito leggero leggero....



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Da alcuni giorni la mia più cara amica mi sta facendo notare che un mio amico, che conosco da quasi 9 anni ormai, pare stia facendo un pensierino su di me.
Per me è assurdo.... 9 anni di amicizia... 
E' una bufala....
Domanda: come stanarlo?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

Giusy, ma perchè stanarlo. Stai buona e aspetta.

Se avete una relazione amicale, e se davvero quello che dice la tua amica corrisponde al vero sarà lui a parlartene.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giusy, ma perchè stanarlo. Stai buona e aspetta.
> 
> Se avete una relazione amicale, e se davvero quello che dice la tua amica corrisponde al vero sarà lui a parlartene.


Concordo! Magari la tua amica non ha capito un cazzo e tu stani proprio un bel niente .... Rovinando una amicizia. Attendere prego


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Il problema è che questa mia amica è convinta che lui si porti dietro questo pensiero da anni.
Premetto che circa 4 anni fa io avevo preso una sbandata per lui, e glielo dissi.
Lui, con grande calma, mi rispose che non se la sentiva di rovinare una così bella amicizia, che io ero LA sua amica e non riusciva a vedermi in altro modo.
Così io ho represso quel sentimento e via, l'amicizia è continuata.
Mesi fa lui ha avuto una delusione sentimentale, niente di importante, aveva incontrato la sciolina di turno, carina, e c'ha provato. Ma è stato illuso e poi due di picche! Parlando di questa stupidina con la mia amica, lui ha detto che si rende conto che io sono la sua donna ideale, che staremmo benissimo insieme.
Cosa che ha risposto giorni fa anche a me, quando scherzando gli ho detto: "se tutto va male, possiamo sempre sposarci noi due!". E lui: "In effetti è una cosa cui penso, stiamo così bene insieme!"....


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa mia amica è convinta che lui si porti dietro questo pensiero da anni.
> Premetto che circa 4 anni fa io avevo preso una sbandata per lui, e glielo dissi.
> Lui, con grande calma, mi rispose che non se la sentiva di rovinare una così bella amicizia, che io ero LA sua amica e non riusciva a vedermi in altro modo.
> Così io ho represso quel sentimento e via, l'amicizia è continuata.
> ...



Evvvai ... visto? ... oltre al moroso, hai trovato anche marito  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Cosa vuoi di piu' dalla vita?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Evvvai ... visto? ... oltre al moroso, hai trovato anche marito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seh vabè....


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

*Giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa mia amica è convinta che lui si porti dietro questo pensiero da anni.
> Premetto che circa 4 anni fa io avevo preso una sbandata per lui, e glielo dissi.
> Lui, con grande calma, mi rispose che non se la sentiva di rovinare una così bella amicizia, che io ero LA sua amica e non riusciva a vedermi in altro modo.
> Così io ho represso quel sentimento e via, l'amicizia è continuata.
> ...


 
bene, motivo di piu' per tacere e aspettare.

Rispetta i suoi tempi, non agitarti, non accellerare....e ...speriamo che sia cosi*...o no?*


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bene, motivo di piu' per tacere e aspettare.
> 
> Rispetta i suoi tempi, non agitarti, non accellerare....e ...speriamo che sia cosi*...o no?*


Boh... Non saprei...
La cosa mi fa un pò paura....
Meglio non pensarci....


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh... Non saprei...
> La cosa mi fa un pò paura....
> Meglio non pensarci....


perchè Giusy?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè Giusy?


Per diversi motivi....
Perchè siamo amici, ci conosciamo molto bene, perchè che ci penso a fare se è una cretinata? Perchè so che non farebbe mai il primo passo per come è fatto...


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2007)

Vabbuoh' ... vado a mangiare ... a dopo

































































































forse.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per diversi motivi....
> Perchè siamo amici, ci conosciamo molto bene, perchè che ci penso a fare se è una cretinata? Perchè so che non farebbe mai il primo passo per come è fatto...


è muto?

sordo?


cieco?

non ha le mani?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è muto?
> 
> sordo?
> 
> ...


Ha un carattere di merda da questo punto di vista....
Mai fatti il primo passo con una donna, va solo a colpo sicuro...


----------



## Old Leger (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per diversi motivi....
> Perchè siamo amici, ci conosciamo molto bene, perchè che ci penso a fare se è una cretinata? Perchè so che non farebbe mai il primo passo per come è fatto...



Ciao Giusy,
da quello che scrivi si nota che a te piacerebbe che questa amicizia si trasformasse in qualcos'altro.
Se lui non fa il primo passo, tu non te la senti di farlo perchè l'hai già fatto anni fa?
Può darsi che lui in quel momento non provava per te quello che prova ora.

Bacio.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> Ciao Giusy,
> da quello che scrivi si nota che a te piacerebbe che questa amicizia si trasformasse in qualcos'altro.
> Se lui non fa il primo passo, tu non te la senti di farlo perchè l'hai già fatto anni fa?
> Può darsi che lui in quel momento non provava per te quello che prova ora.
> ...


Non nego che mi piacerebbe, mi darebbe quella stabilità di cui ho bisogno... ma sapete, e se fosse solo affetto? Dopo tanti anni...
Non so... E poi l'avrei capito se ci fosse dell'altro....
Di fargli ancora certi discorsi non me la sento...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non nego che mi piacerebbe, mi darebbe quella stabilità di cui ho bisogno... ma sapete, e se fosse solo affetto? Dopo tanti anni...
> Non so... E poi l'avrei capito se ci fosse dell'altro....
> Di fargli ancora_ certi_ discorsi non me la sento...


quali giusy... è importante capire quali siano.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quali giusy... è importante capire quali siano.


Tipo ammettere che si sta bene insieme e che si potrebbe riflettere sull'opportunità di cambiare il nostro rapporto....
Ma è un rischio, potrei sentirmi dire ancora una volta che sono la sua migliore amica e si potrebbe rovinare tutto....


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Dicembre 2007)

no... no... te lo sconsiglio giusy ... perderesti un amico ... e poi, ma scusa, dopo 9 anni di amicizia c'è mistero tra voi? quel mistero che produce erotismo? non so .. non credo ... 
cerchi solo stabilità e complicità? non cerchi anche emozioni, erotismo, carnalità? hai solo 30 anni!!!!
bacione


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Ragazzi scusatemi, ma ho chiesto a Giovanni di cancellare questo thread... temo che l'interessato possa leggerlo...


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi scusatemi, ma ho chiesto a Giovanni di cancellare questo thread... temo che l'interessato possa leggerlo...


Giusy Giusy...
a parte il fatto che il primo passo lo hai già fatto anni fa...
se vuole... si sbatta lui.... ecchecavolo!
e poi non ti devi accontentare di uno con cui solo "stai bene"... ma scherziamo?
manco avessi 80anni e ti volessi "sistemare"....


----------



## Old diggei (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da alcuni giorni la mia più cara amica mi sta facendo notare che il mio migliore amico, che conosco da quasi 9 anni ormai, pare stia facendo un pensierino su di me.
> Per me è assurdo.... Il mio più caro amico... 9 anni di amicizia...
> E' una bufala....
> Domanda: come stanarlo?


 
A parte l'avatar che mi fa abbastanza cag...re ti dico che se vuoi stanarlo devi comunque prima chiederti se a te andrebbe di farti corteggiare da lui.....
E cmq non dirmi che una giovine virgulta di 28 anni come te non sa come adescare un uomo.....
Che ne so, un aperitivo un pelo più intimo, magari con te vestita un pelo + sexy,fai un pò la gatta morta........
Dopo io parlo non certo per esperienza, anzi!

Ciaooooooo!

dj


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Non è un accontentarmi perchè all'epoca c'era tutto... attrazione, coinvolgimento emotivo... ora sono più lucida... e molto frenata... e mi autoconvinco che non ci sia nulla... perchè mi difendo...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

diggei ha detto:


> A parte l'avatar che mi fa abbastanza cag...re ti dico che se vuoi stanarlo devi comunque prima chiederti se a te andrebbe di farti corteggiare da lui.....
> E cmq non dirmi che una giovine virgulta di 28 anni come te non sa come adescare un uomo.....
> Che ne so, un aperitivo un pelo più intimo, magari con te vestita un pelo + sexy,fai un pò la gatta morta........
> Dopo io parlo non certo per esperienza, anzi!
> ...


L'avatar è Belle, perchè Alex è la Bestia...
A parte questo... capisci bene che non è semplicissimo fare la gattamorta non uno che ti è amico amico da 9 anni... non uno che conosci così... con cui non c'è nulla da perdere... ma con un ragazzo che vedi e senti tutti i giorni... di cui sai tutto... e che sa tutto di te...


----------



## Old diggei (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è un accontentarmi perchè all'epoca c'era tutto... attrazione, coinvolgimento emotivo... ora sono più lucida... e molto frenata... e mi autoconvinco che non ci sia nulla... perchè mi difendo...


 

ah annnnn! allora sei qua!
Senti un pò, ma a te piacerebbe o no?Nel diagramma di flusso di questa storia il bivio è pressochè tutto.Se ti piace ti muovi, altrimenti no.

E non tirarti indietro mai, se sei convinta che tra voi possa funzionare....altrimenti beh....amici come prima!


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è un accontentarmi perchè *all'epoca c'era tutto*... attrazione, coinvolgimento emotivo... ora sono più lucida... e molto frenata... e mi autoconvinco che non ci sia nulla... perchè mi difendo...


all'epoca... sì..
ma oggi credo che hai solo voglia di innamorarti....


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi scusatemi, *ma ho chiesto a Giovanni di cancellare questo thread.*.. temo che l'interessato possa leggerlo...


Noto che giu' a destra compare ancora il pulsantino " EDIT " e puoi benissimo modificare cio' che ti sembra compromettente ...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Giusy Giusy...
> a parte il fatto che il primo passo lo hai già fatto anni fa...
> se vuole... si sbatta lui.... ecchecavolo!
> e poi non ti devi accontentare di uno con cui solo "stai bene"... ma scherziamo?
> manco avessi 80anni e ti volessi "sistemare"....


QUOTO STRAQUOTO E RIQUOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

diggei ha detto:


> A parte l'avatar che mi fa abbastanza cag...re ti dico che se vuoi stanarlo devi comunque prima chiederti se a te andrebbe di farti corteggiare da lui.....
> E cmq non dirmi che una giovine virgulta di 28 anni come te non sa come adescare un uomo.....
> Che ne so, un aperitivo *un pelo più* intimo, magari con te vestita *un pelo +* sexy,fai un pò la gatta morta........
> Dopo io parlo non certo per esperienza, anzi!
> ...


ti raccomando... la ceretta!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Giusy Giusy...
> a parte il fatto che il primo passo lo hai già fatto anni fa...
> se vuole... si sbatta lui.... ecchecavolo!
> e poi non ti devi accontentare di uno con cui solo "stai bene"... ma scherziamo?
> manco avessi 80anni e ti volessi "sistemare"....


Non lo farà mai... per carattere....


----------



## Old diggei (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'avatar è Belle, perchè Alex è la Bestia...
> A parte questo... capisci bene che non è semplicissimo fare la gattamorta non uno che ti è amico amico da 9 anni... non uno che conosci così... con cui non c'è nulla da perdere... ma con un ragazzo che vedi e senti tutti i giorni... di cui sai tutto... e che sa tutto di te...


avevo capito chi era l'avatar....ho 4 nipotini piccoli eh!
Sai, anche io ho diverse amiche che mi piacevano una cifra,ma che non mi cagavano......po ho trovato la morosa e a turno mi hanno detto che "sarei l'uomo da sposare"e altre specie di avances più o meno dichiarate( mai al livello di qust'ultima ragazza che mi assilla di brutto -la mia cliente)...a parte il fatto che le avrei massacrate di mazzate(dato che son andato avanti a sognarle per anni e a fare non ti dico cosa....eh eh eh ) ho risposto a tutte( tutte, beh diciamo almeno tre) che il treno passa una volta sola....e che io ormai sono impegnato.........


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è un accontentarmi perchè all'epoca c'era tutto... attrazione, coinvolgimento emotivo... ora sono più lucida... e molto frenata... e mi autoconvinco che non ci sia nulla... perchè mi difendo...


bella mia mentre passi a difenderti...la vita scorre.....però già tutti 'sti dubbi...mi puzzano e comunque, per quanto riguarda il suo carattere di merda....tranquilla se prova qualcosa per te, un modo per uscire allo scoperto lo trova....ma una relazione con una persona di cui sai già tutto e che magari ti ha anche raccontato le sue pene d'amore in questi anni.... tu ce la vedi????
guarda oltre....piccerella, guarda oltre.....
un rapporto d'amore all'inizio è fatto anche della gioia di scoprirsi, del piacere di raccontarsi....dell'immaginare la sua espressione quando è corrucciato, quando ride di gusto, quando è eccitato...quando ti guarda con occhi languidi un attimo prima di baciarti.......


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

diggei ha detto:


> avevo capito chi era l'avatar....ho 4 nipotini piccoli eh!
> Sai, anche io ho diverse amiche che mi piacevano una cifra,ma che non mi cagavano......po ho trovato la morosa e a turno mi hanno detto che "sarei l'uomo da sposare"e altre specie di avances più o meno dichiarate( mai al livello di qust'ultima ragazza che mi assilla di brutto -la mia cliente)...a parte il fatto che le avrei massacrate di mazzate(dato che son andato avanti a sognarle per anni e a fare non ti dico cosa....eh eh eh ) ho risposto a tutte( tutte, beh diciamo almeno tre) che il treno passa una volta sola....e che io ormai sono impegnato.........


E' proprio quello che dice la mia amica....
Probabilmente se io stessi con un altro, lui si sentirebbe franare la terra sotto i piedi...
Ovviamente lui sa sempre quando mi interessa qualcuno, non ha reazioni gioiose (non gli piace nessun ragazzo che frequento) ma non è mai successo che mi abbia detto chissà cosa....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (6 Dicembre 2007)

diggei ha detto:


> avevo capito chi era l'avatar....ho 4 nipotini piccoli eh!
> Sai, anche io ho diverse amiche che mi piacevano una cifra,ma che non mi cagavano......po ho trovato la morosa e a turno mi hanno detto che "sarei l'uomo da sposare"e altre specie di avances più o meno dichiarate( mai al livello di qust'ultima ragazza che mi assilla di brutto -la mia cliente)...a parte il fatto che le avrei massacrate di mazzate(dato che son andato avanti a sognarle per anni *e a fare non ti dico cosa....eh eh eh* ) ho risposto a tutte( tutte, beh diciamo almeno tre) che il treno passa una volta sola....e che io ormai sono impegnato.........


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non lo farà mai... per carattere....


mi vorrei legare le mani...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma te lo voglio dire... è più forte di me  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Non lo farà mai? Peggio per lui, ben gli sta!!!!!!!!!
Ma che cavolo di carattere ha? Chi è l'uomo denim... quello che non deve chiedere mai?
Che te ne fai di un compagno così?


----------



## Old diggei (6 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


>


 

ridi ridi....adesso rido anche io, ma credimi che era un dramma.Tutti trombavano e io no.......'na merda!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> mi vorrei legare le mani...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, è uno che ti fa innervosire. E' uno degli uomini più buoni che io abbia mai conosciuto, non farebbe del male a nessuno (e non l'ha mai fatto), ma è così, con le donne proprio non ci sa fare, non sa corteggiarle, si butta solo quando è la tipa di turno a farlo...
Figuriamoci se debba farlo con me....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (6 Dicembre 2007)

diggei ha detto:


> ridi ridi....adesso rido anche io, ma credimi che era un dramma.Tutti trombavano e io no.......'na merda!


scusami non ridevo di te....ma della scena.....


----------



## Old diggei (6 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> scusami non ridevo di te....ma della scena.....


 
tranqi,se ci penso adesso rido come un deficiente..........anche alla luce di quanto mi sta succedendo...se hai capito di cosa sto parlando........


per giusy:
Io ero come lui, almeno da quanto racconti.Buttati, te ne sarà grato......credimi!


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, è uno che ti fa innervosire. E' uno degli uomini più buoni che io abbia mai conosciuto, non farebbe del male a nessuno (e non l'ha mai fatto), ma è così, con le donne proprio non ci sa fare, non sa corteggiarle, si butta solo quando è la tipa di turno a farlo...
> *Figuriamoci se debba farlo con me*....


E invece deve farlo con te se ci tiene davvero,
intanto perche tu vali!
Poi perchè già ti sei fatta avanti tu 9 anni fa e quindi sa che proprio schifo non ti fa...
ed infine non sarebbe male capire bene che non sia un accontentarsi nel momento di solitudine x un poi si vedrà se trovo di meglio (lo fanno anche i buoni stanne certa)


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (6 Dicembre 2007)

diggei ha detto:


> tranqi,se ci penso adesso rido come un deficiente..........anche alla luce di quanto mi sta succedendo...*se hai capito di cosa sto parlando........*
> 
> 
> per giusy:
> Io ero come lui, almeno da quanto racconti.Buttati, te ne sarà grato......credimi!


ne ho una vaga idea.....


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

diggei ha detto:


> ridi ridi....adesso rido anche io, ma credimi che era un dramma.Tutti trombavano e io no.......'na merda!


sì... ma quanti anni avevi?
questo non è un ragazzino


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> E invece deve farlo con te se ci tiene davvero,
> intanto perche tu vali!
> Poi perchè già ti sei fatta avanti tu 9 anni fa e quindi sa che proprio schifo non ti fa...
> ed infine non sarebbe male capire bene che non sia un accontentarsi nel momento di solitudine x un poi si vedrà se trovo di meglio (lo fanno anche i buoni stanne certa)


L'ultima ipotesi la escludo... Non sta con una ragazza da 5 anni ormai... Quindi periodi di solitudine ne ha da tempo...
Al massimo, potrebbe aver capito che davvero valgo, che sono vicina al tipo di donna che vorrebbe accanto e.... Non ha coraggio, questa potrebbe essere la spiegazione... Ma dopo diverse esperienze, io voglio FATTI... e finchè non cambierà il modo di comportarsi con me, per me lui è sempre un amico...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> sì... ma quanti anni avevi?
> questo non è un ragazzino


E' un trentenne ormai....


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' un trentenne ormai....


son sicura che diggei parlasse di quando era ragazzino quando dice "imbranato con le donne"...
se a 30anni è ancora imbranato... mi pare preoccupante...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> son sicura che diggei parlasse di quando era ragazzino quando dice "imbranato con le donne"...


Si, sicuramente....


----------



## Old diggei (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> sì... ma quanti anni avevi?
> questo non è un ragazzino


capisco...io avevo meno di 20 anni, ma ad oggi si son pentite...eh ehe eh 

Giusy buttati.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

diggei ha detto:


> capisco...io avevo meno di 20 anni, ma ad oggi si son pentite...eh ehe eh
> 
> Giusy buttati.


Non è semplice.....
Se mi dovesse respingere, finirebbe tutto...
L'ho già fatto 4 anni fa...
No no, sto ferma, buona buona... se mi vuole sto qua.


----------



## Old diggei (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> son sicura che diggei parlasse di quando era ragazzino quando dice "imbranato con le donne"...
> se a 30anni è ancora imbranato... mi pare preoccupante...


 
imbranato io?noooooooooooo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Forse oggi lo sono molto meno....anche alla luce dei recenti fatti....e alla luce che una di trenta anni apprezza molto di più uno che non è strafigo ma molto più intelligente.
Ecco, io ero così, come oggi....solo che i discorsi seri ( non solo di amore e sesso s'intende)a 16/17 anni fanno scappar via le ragazzine.....o almeno quelle che piacevano a me....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da alcuni giorni la mia più cara amica mi sta facendo notare che un mio amico, che conosco da quasi 9 anni ormai, pare stia facendo un pensierino su di me.
> Per me è assurdo.... 9 anni di amicizia...
> E' una bufala....
> Domanda: come stanarlo?


 
mollati chettefrega???


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è semplice.....
> Se mi dovesse respingere, finirebbe tutto...
> L'ho già fatto 4 anni fa...
> No no, sto ferma, buona buona... se mi vuole sto qua.


Giusy, come dice l'assessore Cangimi...fatti, non pugnette! (scusa eh diggei! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Meno chiacchiere, meno pensieri e più azione...hai presente quando "per caso" il tuo viso si viene a trovare a due centimetri dal suo, tra una risatina e l'altra, uno sguardo di sottecchi ma invitante, magari complice (così hai anche la scusa se va male) un bicchiere di vino di troppo?


Ohhhh...mica dico di saltargli addosso eh, ma solo d creare il clima e l'occasione "giusta" ...perchè tanto si sa che siete voi a scegliere...quindi...fallo sentire..scelto!

Eddaiiiiiiiii!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi, se nun capisce....fcl!!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh... Non saprei...
> *La cosa mi fa un pò paura....*
> Meglio non pensarci....


Sicura?


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa mia amica è convinta che lui si porti dietro questo pensiero da anni.
> Premetto che circa 4 anni fa io avevo preso una sbandata per lui, e glielo dissi.
> Lui, con grande calma, mi rispose che non se la sentiva di rovinare una così bella amicizia, che io ero LA sua amica e non riusciva a vedermi in altro modo.
> Così io ho represso quel sentimento e via, l'amicizia è continuata.
> ...


... Giusy... _ma fammi il piacere_!... hi, hi, hi... ma quanto siete oche voi donne?... ti interessa far la parte della collezione di "_oggetti transazionali_"... madonnina mia... ma come fate a non capire?... boh...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy, come dice l'assessore Cangimi...fatti, non pugnette! (scusa eh diggei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbù... ce provo!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicura?


Sicurissima....
Sta cosa mi crea uno stato d'ansia...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Giusy... _ma fammi il piacere_!... hi, hi, hi... ma quanto siete oche voi donne?... ti interessa far la parte della collezione di "_oggetti transazionali_"... madonnina mia... ma come fate a non capire?... boh...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm....
Che tradotto vuol dire.......?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> Che tradotto vuol dire.......?


 
voleva dirti.... buttati!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> voleva dirti.... buttati!!!!!!!!!!!


Chen, perdonami, ma ho qualche dubbio a seguire il tuo consiglio...
Almeno motivamelo...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Chen, perdonami, ma ho qualche dubbio a seguire il tuo consiglio...
> Almeno motivamelo...


a me Chen sembra ermetico...però mi da l'impressione di dire attenta!...

cmq _*Giusina*_ cara, aspetta un pochetto...e vedi se lui continua con qst battutte, molto spesso là dove si scherza, un fondamento c'è sempre...in ogni caso...prima di buttarti o fare qlsiasi altra cosa: bada bene che al tuo amico non venga, dopo, il ripensamento dell'amicizia perduta...perchè a quel punto, tutto sarebbe compromesso sul serio!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> a me Chen sembra ermetico...però mi da l'impressione di dire attenta!...
> 
> cmq _*Giusina*_ cara, aspetta un pochetto...e vedi se lui continua con qst battutte, molto spesso là dove si scherza, un fondamento c'è sempre...in ogni caso...prima di buttarti o fare qlsiasi altra cosa: bada bene che al tuo amico non venga, dopo, il ripensamento dell'amicizia perduta...perchè a quel punto, tutto sarebbe compromesso sul serio!!!


Non so, forse mi sbaglio, ma ho la sensazione che se anche dovesse andar male la nostra amicizia non finirebbe.... Siamo troppo troppo legati... 
Il mio dubbio è che, dal momento che entrambi non faremmo mai il primo passo, questa cosa si possa perdere nel nulla....


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so, forse mi sbaglio, ma ho la sensazione che se anche dovesse andar male la nostra amicizia non finirebbe.... Siamo troppo troppo legati...
> Il mio dubbio è che, dal momento che entrambi non faremmo mai il primo passo, questa cosa si possa perdere nel nulla....


Non credo...lui mi sembra che abbia già cominciato con una serie di battute, quelle sono tira,tira...sta al suo gioco e "rilancia" se ti va!

Posso farti 1 domanda?
dicevi che all'inizio da parte tua c'era anche l'attrazione fisica...e da parte sua?

Le sue battute sembrano puntualizzare, il fatto che tu sia una brava ragazza con cui varrebbe la pena stare anche perchè,non potresti dargli delusioni.....e la componente fisica?com'è messo da quel punto di vista...fa anche lì battutine?

Per me sarebbe importante!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non credo...lui mi sembra che abbia già cominciato con una serie di battute, quelle sono tira,tira...sta al suo gioco e "rilancia" se ti va!
> 
> Posso farti 1 domanda?
> dicevi che all'inizio da parte tua c'era anche l'attrazione fisica...e da parte sua?
> ...


No, mai fatte. A volte qualche complimento, gentile e timido. Ma lui è fatto così.
Io sono dell'idea che manchi proprio quella componente, altrimenti sarebbe già successo "qualcosa", non credi???


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, mai fatte. A volte qualche complimento, gentile e timido. Ma lui è fatto così.
> Io sono dell'idea che manchi proprio quella componente, altrimenti sarebbe già successo "qualcosa", *non credi???[/*quote]
> 
> Non lo so...difficile a dirsi visto il tipo...
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non lo so...difficile a dirsi visto il tipo...
> col ragazzo con cui stavo ultimamente(il marpione ti ricordi?)
> all'inizio non c'era una grossa attrazione fisica...non era il mio tipo...poi però stando assieme...è come venuta fuori...ed era forte!!!
> 
> ...


Chi ci vede insieme pensa sempre che ci sia qualcosa tra noi, perchè c'è una evidente complicità.
Io mi rendo conto che è difficile, dopo tanti anni, cambiare di botto un rapporto consolidato. Credo che lui abbia davvero pensato a noi come coppia, ma è bloccato, dal fatto che ne abbiamo già parlato, o magari non è convinto perchè si rende conto di provare un forte affetto ed una gran stima...niente di più.
Per questo io non voglio muovermi, evito anche solo di pensarci...
Ma lasciare tutto nelle sue mani significa non aver mai l'occasione di provare, ne sono certa, lo conosco bene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Chi ci vede insieme pensa sempre che ci sia qualcosa tra noi, perchè c'è una evidente complicità.
> Io mi rendo conto che è difficile, dopo tanti anni, cambiare di botto un rapporto consolidato. Credo che lui abbia davvero pensato a noi come coppia, ma è bloccato, dal fatto che ne abbiamo già parlato, o magari non è convinto perchè si rende conto di provare un forte affetto ed una gran stima...niente di più.
> Per questo io non voglio muovermi, evito anche solo di pensarci...
> Ma lasciare tutto nelle sue mani significa non aver mai l'occasione di provare, ne sono certa, lo conosco bene...


Diglielo


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Diglielo


Non ce la faccio....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio....


E allora ...resta nel dubbio altri 4 anni ...o finché si mette con un'altra...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora ...resta nel dubbio altri 4 anni ...o finché si mette con un'altra...


Già... dubbio che resterà anche a lui finchè non mi metto con un altro...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Già... dubbio che resterà anche a lui finchè non mi metto con un altro...


Ma scusa se lui già ci comincia con le battute...non puoi rispondere con un'altra battuta....dovrebbero andare in crescendo...fino a che non si snoccioli tutto e non accada qlcs!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma scusa se lui già ci comincia con le battute...non puoi rispondere con un'altra battuta....dovrebbero andare in crescendo...fino a che non si snoccioli tutto e non accada qlcs!


Non so, può darsi....
Io per il momento gli rispondo scehrzando, anche perchè questa situazione mi mette ansia....non so perchè....


----------



## MariLea (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> Che tradotto vuol dire.......?


ti chiede se vuoi essere un oggetto transazionale... come il tamagochi, la coperta di linus, le bambole, la donna robot (nel famoso film di A.Sordi...) cioè un oggetto che finge di essere un soggetto, una cosa che finge di essere una persona...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy, come dice l'assessore Cangimi...fatti, non pugnette! (scusa eh diggei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabbù... ce provo!


 



giusy79 ha detto:


> Chi ci vede insieme pensa sempre che ci sia qualcosa tra noi, perchè c'è una evidente complicità.
> Io mi rendo conto che è difficile, dopo tanti anni, cambiare di botto un rapporto consolidato. Credo che lui abbia davvero pensato a noi come coppia, ma è bloccato, dal fatto che ne abbiamo già parlato, o magari non è convinto perchè si rende conto di provare un forte affetto ed una gran stima...niente di più.
> Per questo io non voglio muovermi, evito anche solo di pensarci...
> *Ma lasciare tutto nelle sue mani significa non aver mai l'occasione di provare, ne sono certa, lo conosco bene*...


Remember?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Decidi tu, sempre, se lo vuoi davvero!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








cofusa27q ha detto:


> a me Chen sembra ermetico...però mi da l'impressione di dire attenta!...
> 
> cmq _*Giusina*_ cara, aspetta un pochetto...e vedi se lui continua con qst battutte, molto spesso là dove si scherza, un fondamento c'è sempre...in ogni caso...prima di buttarti o fare qlsiasi altra cosa: bada bene che al tuo amico non venga, dopo, il ripensamento dell'amicizia perduta...*perchè a quel punto, tutto sarebbe compromesso sul serio!!*!


Già ora potrebbe perdersi od anacquarsi l'amicizia se vi son aspettative da una parte di tramutare il rapporto in altro...che restano deluse...e perchè se giusy già lo vede con occhi diversi, dubito possa continuare a far solo l'amicona che gli da consigli ad esempio sulle tattiche per rimorchiare questa o quella...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ti chiede se vuoi essere un oggetto transazionale... come il tamagochi, la coperta di linus, le bambole, la donna robot (nel famoso film di A.Sordi...) cioè un oggetto che finge di essere un soggetto, una cosa che finge di essere una persona...


Ergo...un passatempo????


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Fedy, io ho messo a tacere i miei sentimenti 4 anni or sono.
Li ho cancellati, perchè non volevo perderlo come amico.
In tutti questi anni ho lavorato sodo per togliergli dalla testa che lo vedevo con occhi diversi da quelli di un'amica, sicuramente speciale, ma un'amica.
Io ero tranquilla fino a 5-6 giorni fa, quando questa mia cara amica, che è anche sua amica, mi ha rivelato il discorso che lui le ha fatto e mi ha parlato di sensazioni che avverte vedendoci insieme.
Non ho intenzione di rispolverare sentimenti soffocati.... lo farei solo se avessi certezze da lui... certezze che non avrò mai... è come un cane che si morde la coda... Lui ha sempre saputo i ragazzi che ho frequentato in questi anni, non ha mai espresso un giudizio positivo su di loro, mai, mi ha sempre ripetuto che merito di più... ma per il resto, non ha mai fatto un passo falso....


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Giusy l'ha già fatto....si è confessata una volta...ha ingoiato il magone ed ha continuato a fare l'amica....!!!


----------



## MariLea (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ergo...un passatempo????


tesò.... il tamagochi se non lo curi muore... alla bambola ti affezioni pure ...
sensazioni, sentimenti... ma non sono persone... ci giochi in attesa di crescere e relazionarti con animali e persone vere... 
credo intendesse questo, ma è meglio che chiedi direttamente a lui...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> tesò.... il tamagochi se non lo curi muore... alla bambola ti affezioni pure ...
> sensazioni, sentimenti... ma non sono persone... ci giochi in attesa di crescere e relazionarti con animali e persone vere...
> credo intendesse questo, ma è meglio che chiedi direttamente a lui...


E non potrebbe anche essere che le storie avute rispettivamente finora siano state di questo tipo??? Boh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E non potrebbe anche essere che le storie avute rispettivamente finora siano state di questo tipo??? Boh...


Ma non si sa se non parlandone.
Tu temi di essere respinta e di non sentirti attraente per lui?
Ti peserebbe per lui o in generale?
In generale non è il caso: non si può piacere a tutti. Io trovo un po' ripugnante Jude Law


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non si sa se non parlandone.
> Tu temi di essere respinta e di non sentirti attraente per lui?
> Ti peserebbe per lui o in generale?
> In generale non è il caso: non si può piacere a tutti. Io trovo un po' ripugnante Jude Law


Beh...a me non piace Brad Pitt!
Comunque.... si, anche perchè sono stata già respinta una volta. Non mi è stato detto: non mi piaci, quindi non voglio stare con te. Mi ha detto: Non voglio rovinare la nostra amicizia che per me è fondamentale. Che poi credo sia la stessa cosa. Non ho bisogno di conferme da lui, so che non posso piacere a tutti, e uomini cui piaccio ce ne sono, quindi non è per quello. E' che...non so...non voglio mettere in gioco dei sentimenti che già una volta sono stati disillusi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh...a me non piace Brad Pitt!
> Comunque.... si, anche perchè sono stata già respinta una volta. Non mi è stato detto: non mi piaci, quindi non voglio stare con te. Mi ha detto: Non voglio rovinare la nostra amicizia che per me è fondamentale. Che poi credo sia la stessa cosa. Non ho bisogno di conferme da lui, so che non posso piacere a tutti, e uomini cui piaccio ce ne sono, quindi non è per quello. E' che...non so...non voglio mettere in gioco dei sentimenti che già una volta sono stati disillusi....


Regalagli: Harry ti predento Sally


----------



## MariLea (7 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non si sa se non parlandone.
> Tu temi di essere respinta e di non sentirti attraente per lui?
> Ti peserebbe per lui o in generale?
> In generale non è il caso: non si può piacere a tutti. Io trovo un po' ripugnante Jude Law


addirittura ripugnante?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma Giusy l'ha già fatto....si è confessata una volta...ha ingoiato il magone ed ha continuato a fare l'amica....!!!


 
Nella vita si cambia...e si cresce!


----------



## Old Addos (7 Dicembre 2007)

*Tutto cambia*

Credo che l' amicizia fra uomo e donna sia uno strano sentimento , a cui si arriva - a volte - dopo essere stati amanti o quando si è persa l' occasione di diventarlo ; in questo caso , mi sembra che ci siano ancora delle carte da giocare , per cui non parlerei nemmeno di amicizia , ma di attrazione ( non dico amore ) sotto mentite spoglie ;

forse nessuno dei due ha voglia di correre il rischio di rovinare un equilibrio così perfetto , però anche portarsi dietro a vita il pensiero di ciò che poteva essere e non è stato , non mi sembra una gran furbata ;

se la scintilla non scocca da sola , le darei un aiutino , magari invitandolo a casa tua per un caffè e due chiacchiere , chissà che l' atmosfera di isolamento dal mondo e di complicità con te , non gli dia il coraggio del primo passo . . . . . .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Credo che l' amicizia fra uomo e donna sia uno strano sentimento , a cui si arriva - a volte - dopo essere stati amanti o quando si è persa l' occasione di diventarlo ; in questo caso , mi sembra che ci siano ancora delle carte da giocare , per cui non parlerei nemmeno di amicizia , ma di attrazione ( non dico amore ) sotto mentite spoglie ;
> 
> forse nessuno dei due ha voglia di correre il rischio di rovinare un equilibrio così perfetto , però anche portarsi dietro a vita il pensiero di ciò che poteva essere e non è stato , non mi sembra una gran furbata ;
> 
> se la scintilla non scocca da sola , le darei un aiutino , magari invitandolo a casa tua per un caffè e due chiacchiere , chissà che l' atmosfera di isolamento dal mondo e di complicità con te , non gli dia il coraggio del primo passo . . . . . .


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Credo che l' amicizia fra uomo e donna sia uno strano sentimento , a cui si arriva - a volte - dopo essere stati amanti o quando si è persa l' occasione di diventarlo ; in questo caso , mi sembra che ci siano ancora delle carte da giocare , per cui non parlerei nemmeno di amicizia , ma di attrazione ( non dico amore ) sotto mentite spoglie ;
> 
> forse nessuno dei due ha voglia di correre il rischio di rovinare un equilibrio così perfetto , però anche portarsi dietro a vita il pensiero di ciò che poteva essere e non è stato , non mi sembra una gran furbata ;
> 
> se la scintilla non scocca da sola , le darei un aiutino , magari invitandolo a casa tua per un caffè e due chiacchiere , chissà che l' atmosfera di isolamento dal mondo e di complicità con te , non gli dia il coraggio del primo passo . . . . . .


Si, è la mia più grande paura, restare col dubbio di ciò che poteva essere e non è stato... Preferisco vivere di rimorsi piuttosto che di rimpianti... Ma poi penso al nostro rapporto e mi dico: no, pensa a me solo come un'amica.

Non sai quante volte siamo usciti da soli, abbiamo passeggiato da soli, restiamo ore sotto casa mia a parlare....mai successo nulla.
Quindi, non c'è nulla....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, è la mia più grande paura, restare col dubbio di ciò che poteva essere e non è stato... Preferisco vivere di rimorsi piuttosto che di rimpianti... Ma poi penso al nostro rapporto e mi dico: no, pensa a me solo come un'amica.
> 
> Non sai quante volte siamo usciti da soli, abbiamo passeggiato da soli, restiamo ore sotto casa mia a parlare....mai successo nulla.
> Quindi, non c'è nulla....


Segui il consiglio di Addos e vedete insieme "Harry ti presento Sally" ....


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Segui il consiglio di Addos e vedete insieme "Harry ti presento Sally" ....




















Quasi quasi....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Dicembre 2007)

E' da un pò che leggo e seguo...ma...resto della mia idea.
Nove anni di amicizia...boh...immagina a stare insieme con uno che sa già la tua posizione preferita quando ti siedi al gabinetto per fare pipì.....deve essere una noia.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> E' da un pò che leggo e seguo...ma...resto della mia idea.
> Nove anni di amicizia...boh...immagina a stare insieme con uno che sa già la tua posizione preferita quando ti siedi al gabinetto per fare pipì.....deve essere una noia.......
































































Ma mica erano insieme all'asilo?! Dalle elementari i bagni sono separati e ...si chiude la porta


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma mica erano insieme all'asilo?! Dalle elementari i bagni sono separati e ...si chiude la porta


beh ... il mio migliore amico ha dormito molte volte con me, mi ha comprato gli assorbenti, ci ho condiviso il bagno durante un viaggio low cost 'quando eravamo piccoli', mi ha tenuto la fronte mentre vomitavo la mia prima sbornia ... mi conosce più i quanto mi conosca mia madre ... ma è proprio per questo che non funzionerebbe tra noi ... 
io dico sempre 'i fidanzati passano nella mia vita, ma lui resta'


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh ... il mio migliore amico ha dormito molte volte con me, mi ha comprato gli assorbenti, ci ho condiviso il bagno durante un viaggio low cost 'quando eravamo piccoli', mi ha tenuto la fronte mentre vomitavo la mia prima sbornia ... mi conosce più i quanto mi conosca mia madre ... ma è proprio per questo che non funzionerebbe tra noi ...
> io dico sempre 'i fidanzati passano nella mia vita, ma lui resta'


accidenti...la storia degli assorbenti è tenerissima....che gioia di uomo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

*boh*

C'è una bella differenza tra condividere il bagno e non chiuderlo.


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, è la mia più grande paura, restare col dubbio di ciò che poteva essere e non è stato... Preferisco vivere di rimorsi piuttosto che di rimpianti... Ma poi penso al nostro rapporto e mi dico: no, pensa a me solo come un'amica.
> 
> Non sai quante volte siamo usciti da soli, abbiamo passeggiato da soli, restiamo ore sotto casa mia a parlare....mai successo nulla.
> Quindi, non c'è nulla....


è un loop mentale dal quale esci solo mettendoci una bella pietra sopra


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra condividere il bagno e non chiuderlo.


no se il condividere vuol dire usarlo contemporaneamente....e non uno dopo l'altro


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra condividere il bagno e non chiuderlo.


beh ... in alcuni studentati ... i box doccia _non hanno la chiave ... _li condividi anche con sconosciuti ... devi fidarti ... già ... ma l'erasmus è un mondo a parte


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no se il condividere vuol dire usarlo contemporaneamente....e non uno dopo l'altro




Nottambula e pure burlona..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ciao Dere tutto ok?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no se il condividere vuol dire usarlo contemporaneamente....e non uno dopo l'altro


Per me è orribile. E' una confidenza che sconfina nella mancanza di rispetto dell'intimità.
C'è un'enorme differenza tra la condivisione dei pensieri e la perdita di pudore (non ho quel tipo di confidenza con amiche femmine ...figuriamoci se potrei mai averla con un amico maschio...)


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> accidenti...la storia degli assorbenti è tenerissima....che gioia di uomo!


era tenerissimo la prima volta ... aveva 17 anni .... poi c'ha fatto il callo


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è orribile. E' una confidenza che sconfina nella mancanza di rispetto dell'intimità.
> C'è un'enorme differenza tra la condivisione dei pensieri e la perdita di pudore (non ho quel tipo di confidenza con amiche femmine ...figuriamoci se potrei mai averla con un amico maschio...)


 
concordo...sono così anche io...ma per alcuni è molto naturale...


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Dicembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Nottambula e pure burlona.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bene fabri e tu?


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è orribile. E' una confidenza che sconfina nella mancanza di rispetto dell'intimità.
> C'è un'enorme differenza tra la condivisione dei pensieri e la perdita di pudore (non ho quel tipo di confidenza con amiche femmine ...figuriamoci se potrei mai averla con un amico maschio...)


 
mi spiace per te ...


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> mi spiace per te ...


 
ma cosa vuol dire mi spiace per te?
A me mica mi dispiace se tu ti fai comprare gli assorbenti da un amico anche se io non lo farei mai....proprio non me ne può fregar di meno....ognuno la pensa come vuole...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> mi spiace per te ...


Fidati. Mi spiace per te.


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma cosa vuol dire mi spiace per te?
> A me mica mi dispiace se tu ti fai comprare gli assorbenti da un amico anche se io non lo farei mai....proprio non me ne può fregar di meno....ognuno la pensa come vuole...


e mi dispiace anche per te


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bene fabri e tu?



Tutto bene, le festività si avvicinano e il mio umore migliora


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> e mi dispiace anche per te


e continua a dispiacerti...a me continua a fregarmene un tubo


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Dicembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Tutto bene, le festività si avvicinano e il mio umore migliora


Fabri anche io sono entusiasta all'idea del Natale!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Giusy Giusy...
> a parte il fatto che il primo passo lo hai già fatto anni fa...
> se vuole... si sbatta lui.... ecchecavolo!
> e poi non ti devi accontentare di uno con cui solo "stai bene"... ma scherziamo?
> manco avessi 80anni e ti volessi "sistemare"....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Ho dormito insieme a lui, ma non da soli, c'erano altri amici (un amico e due amiche), in vacanza.
Ma le idee della mia amica sono solo farneticazioni...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho dormito insieme a lui, ma non da soli, c'erano altri amici (un amico e due amiche), in vacanza.
> Ma le idee della mia amica sono solo farneticazioni...


ma che bello... due amici una chitarra e uno spinello e un ragazzo giusto che ci sta...
va bè...
è tutto bellissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che bello... due amici una chitarra e uno spinello e un ragazzo giusto che ci sta...
> va bè...
> è tutto bellissimo.


Ah ...il riflusso ...Stefano Rosso ...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che bello... due amici una chitarra e uno spinello e un ragazzo giusto che ci sta...
> va bè...
> è tutto bellissimo.


Se ci stesse, sarebbe tutto più semplice...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho dormito insieme a lui, ma non da soli, c'erano altri amici (un amico e due amiche), in vacanza.
> Ma le idee della mia amica sono solo farneticazioni...


Ieri sera alle Invasioni Barbariche c'era Fabio Volo che ha parlato dell'amicizia tra uomo e donna ...conclusione: lui ci pensa, ma può pensarci senza idea di una "storia" ...di conseguenza, se tu in questo senso glielo hai proposto, è comprensibile il suo rifiuto ...conoscendoti bene...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ieri sera alle Invasioni Barbariche c'era Fabio Volo che ha parlato dell'amicizia tra uomo e donna ...conclusione: lui ci pensa, ma può pensarci senza idea di una "storia" ...di conseguenza, se tu in questo senso glielo hai proposto, è comprensibile il suo rifiuto ...conoscendoti bene...


Si, ma sono d'accordo.
Penso che tra noi due non ci sia alcuna possibilità in questo senso.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se ci stesse, sarebbe tutto più semplice...


e ma chieditelo un po' perché non ci sta, no?
prendila bene, perché questo è il mio intento: cambiati dentro; così come sei adesso sei solo la copia di mille riassunti...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ma chieditelo un po' perché non ci sta, no?
> prendila bene, perché questo è il mio intento: cambiati dentro; così come sei adesso sei solo la copia di mille riassunti...


Fammi capire meglio Anna...


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ma chieditelo un po' perché non ci sta, no?
> prendila bene, perché questo è il mio intento: cambiati dentro; così come sei adesso *sei solo la copia di mille riassunti...[/*quote]
> 
> L'ho sempre trovata davvero bella qst frase...il buon Bersani c'ha proprio centrato!!!
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Io sono qui anche per questo, perchè magari posso capire se e cosa devo cambiare di me, del mio comportamento....


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io sono qui anche per questo, perchè magari posso capire se e cosa devo cambiare di me, del mio comportamento....


Giusina...non possiamo dirtelo noi,
non possono dircelo gli altri...la strada giusta, la dobbiamo trovare noi!
però posso dirti che all'esterno riflettiamo ciò che pensiamo di noi...

Tu, ti piaci?

individua quelli che sono i tuoi punti di forza e gioca su quelli...
penso che una donna sia fatta di mille sfaccettature...e il fascino in qlcn delle sue componenti si può anche costruire!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho dormito insieme a lui, ma non da soli, c'erano altri amici (un amico e due amiche), in vacanza.
> Ma le idee della mia amica sono solo farneticazioni...


Lei pensa che siete andati a letto?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Lei pensa che siete andati a letto?


No, non c'è mai stato nulla di fisico tra me e lui.
Lei parla un pò in base a ciò che le ha detto lui e un pò in base alle sensazioni che avverte quando ci vede insieme.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io sono qui anche per questo, perchè magari posso capire se e cosa devo cambiare di me, del mio comportamento....


Il comportamento corrisponde a quel che si è ...finché lo si è...
Tu ora sei così e noi non abbiamo che  un'idea vaga e parziale di come sei.
A me appari un po' preoccupata a voler essere ...a volerti sentire non superficiale.
Ma si è "non superficiali" indipendentemente da come ci si comporta ...la profondità è dentro di noi...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, non c'è mai stato nulla di fisico tra me e lui.
> Lei parla un pò in base a ciò che le ha detto lui e un pò in base alle sensazioni che avverte quando ci vede insieme.....


Allora non sono solo farneticazioni, se è riuscita a metterti la pulce nell'oreccchio...e se ci hai aperto un thread apposta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però io resto della mia...sei stata già "rifiutata" una volta come possibile storia...
Hai mai pensato che potrebbe essere stato lui a chiedere alla tua amica di mettertela in questo modo ? (che sarebbe decisamente immaturo, ma magari se vuole tastare il terreno?)


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

Altra domanda molto schietta: hai mai immaginato per bene come sarebbe farci l'amore con questo tipo qua? l'idea ti attira?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora non sono solo farneticazioni, se è riuscita a metterti la pulce nell'oreccchio...e se ci hai aperto un thread apposta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, lo escludo. Io credo piuttosto che lui razionalmente si renda conto che staremmo bene insieme (alla mia amica ha detto, testuali parole: lei è esattamente come la donna che ho sempre voluto per me, so che se avessi detto di si 4 anni fa staremmo ancora insieme e staremmo bene), ma che, come dice Persa, una cosa è pensare ad una storia con la propria amica, un'altra è metterla in atto. Ci vuole una forte spinta emotiva, che lui non ha....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il comportamento corrisponde a quel che si è ...finché lo si è...
> Tu ora sei così e noi non abbiamo che un'idea vaga e parziale di come sei.
> A me appari un po' preoccupata a voler essere ...a volerti sentire non superficiale.
> Ma si è "non superficiali" indipendentemente da come ci si comporta ...la profondità è dentro di noi...


Si, Persa, la mia osservazione si riferiva a ciò che ha detto Anna e che non mi è ben chiaro. Davvero, la mia unica preoccupazione è essere chiara, non profonda...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Altra domanda molto schietta: hai mai immaginato per bene come sarebbe farci l'amore con questo tipo qua? l'idea ti attira?


Si, non mi tirerei indietro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, Persa, la mia osservazione si riferiva a ciò che ha detto Anna e che non mi è ben chiaro. Davvero, la mia unica preoccupazione è essere chiara, non profonda...


Non mi sembra che con lui tu ti senta di essere chiara ...lo avresti già chiamato e gli avresti detto quello che hai detto a noi: che l'amica ti ha riferito, ma che non vuoi far riemergere un sentimento per poi sentirti respinta e che da lui ti farebbe male e che hai anche tu il timore di perdere un amico...

Io non mi riferivo alla questione specifica del thread ...ma in generale all'immagine che dai di te...anzi che vuoi dare di te e che mi sembra che ti tolga un po' di impulsività.
Cosa intendesse AnnaA non lo so.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che con lui tu ti senta di essere chiara ...lo avresti già chiamato e gli avresti detto quello che hai detto a noi: che l'amica ti ha riferito, ma che non vuoi far riemergere un sentimento per poi sentirti respinta e che da lui ti farebbe male e che hai anche tu il timore di perdere un amico...
> 
> Io non mi riferivo alla questione specifica del thread ...ma in generale all'immagine che dai di te...anzi che vuoi dare di te e che mi sembra che ti tolga un po' di impulsività.
> Cosa intendesse AnnaA non lo so.


No, non ho assolutamente il coraggio di dirgli quelle cose.
Per il resto, Persa, non sono impulsiva di natura.... Sono solo una che teme di perdere il controllo delle situazioni, tutto qua...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, non mi tirerei indietro...


 
Allora ti piace...voglio dire, se tu e lui foste tipo fratelli l'idea di andarci a letto ti farebbe un pò senso, invece da parte tua c'è una certa attrazione fisica.
Non c'è un modo per scoprire se gli interessi da quel lato, mandare avanti qualcuno, senza doverti esporre un'altra volta?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, non ho assolutamente il coraggio di dirgli quelle cose.
> Per il resto, Persa, non sono impulsiva di natura.... *Sono solo una che teme di perdere il controllo delle situazioni,* tutto qua...


Eh....


Ma dai diglielo!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fidati!!!



*Fidati di me - Laura Pausini*
Quando ti diranno che tutto fa schifo
e che una via d'uscita non c'e'
che di questa vita non puoi fare il tifo
quando smetterai di chiederti perche'

non credere che non ci sia
un'altra strada in fondo a questa bugia
non credere che non verra'
una canzone a dirti la verita'

fidati di me
ho sbagliato anch'io
quando per paura non ho fatto a modo mio
fidati di me
non buttarti via
anche se il regalo di un miracolo non c'e'
almeno fidati di me

quando ti diranno che se tocchi il fondo
non puoi risalire piu' su
e se ti metteranno nel cuore un comando
per non farti mai scoprire chi sei tu

non credere che non ci sia
un'altra aurora in fondo a questa follia
*non credere che non verra'
una canzone a dirti la verita'
*
fidati di me
ho sbagliato anch'io
quando senza orgoglio non ho fatto a modo mio

*fidati di me
non buttare via
l'ultima occasione che aspettavi dentro te
*adesso fidati di me

quando ti diranno che
non puoi chiedere di piu'
che fai bene a stare sempre a testa in giu'
oltre a questa ipocrisia
devi credere che c'e'
non un muro ma un futuro anche per te

fidati di me
ho sofferto anch'io
quando per coraggio ho visto il mondo a modo mio
fidati di me
non buttarti via

anche se il regalo di un miracolo non c’e’

almeno fidati di me

laura: fidati di me
cori: ho sbagliato anch'io
laura : quando per paura non ho fatto a modo mio

laura: fidati di me
non buttarti via
fattelo un regalo se un miracolo non c'e'

almeno fidati di me

cori: fidati di me
fidati di me
fidati di me 

	
	
		
		
	


	









E ringrazia che non ti ho postato Orietta Berti o la Carrà ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora ti piace...voglio dire, se tu e lui foste tipo fratelli l'idea di andarci a letto ti farebbe un pò senso, invece da parte tua c'è una certa attrazione fisica.
> Non c'è un modo per scoprire se gli interessi da quel lato, mandare avanti qualcuno, senza doverti esporre un'altra volta?


Ma dai!! Son mica alle medie!! Già lui ha mandato avanti l'amica comune ....è ora di prendere in mano la situazione!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora ti piace...voglio dire, se tu e lui foste tipo fratelli l'idea di andarci a letto ti farebbe un pò senso, invece da parte tua c'è una certa attrazione fisica.
> Non c'è un modo per scoprire se gli interessi da quel lato, mandare avanti qualcuno, senza doverti esporre un'altra volta?


Beh no, non lo vedo esattamente come un fratello....
C'è questa mia amica che vorrebbe capirci di più, lei dice addirittura che stiamo perdendo tempo, tu pensa come è convinta di quello che crede!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma dai!! Son mica alle medie!! Già lui ha mandato avanti l'amica comune ....è ora di prendere in mano la situazione!


Persa, non sai quanto è difficile per me....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Già lui ha mandato avanti l'amica comune ....è ora di prendere in mano la situazione!


Gleil'ho chiesto prima ma Giusy ha risposto che non crede l'abbia fatto di proposito e che la sua amica ha frainteso.


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh no, non lo vedo esattamente come un fratello....
> * C'è questa mia amica che vorrebbe capirci di più, lei dice addirittura che stiamo perdendo tempo, tu pensa come è convinta di quello che crede!!!!*



... e allora fallo per la tua amica Giusy, accontentala  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... poi non si sa mai ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Persa, non sai quanto è difficile per me....


E' difficile per tutti. 
Sintomi:
ginocchia molli
sudore
caldo e dolori interni
nausea
calo di voce
istinto di fuga

...si chiama FIFA 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sei fifona ...fifona!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh no, non lo vedo esattamente come un fratello....
> C'è questa mia amica che vorrebbe capirci di più, lei dice addirittura che stiamo perdendo tempo, tu pensa come è convinta di quello che crede!!!!


Non capisco però in base a quali elementi lei si sia fatta questa convinzione.
Se provi a lanciare l'amo?
Lo prendi da una parte e la mandi casualmente sul discorso della tua amica. Parlate di lei. Poi a un certo punto gli dici "Pensa che X è convinta che tu provi un certo tipo di interesse nei miei confronti..ecc. ecc.." Poi vedi la reazione.
Te l'ho messa lì schematica ma può essere una buona idea...pensi che sia possibile?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Gleil'ho chiesto prima ma Giusy ha risposto che non crede l'abbia fatto di proposito e che la sua amica ha frainteso.


Una cosa è dire: so che andremmo d'accordo e lei va bene per me.
Un'altra è dire: voglio stare con lei.
Ahimè....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e allora fallo per la tua amica Giusy, accontentala
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Marì, non hai idea di quanto si arrabbia.... Dice che ci stiamo!!!! E siamo due stupidi... Mah....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' difficile per tutti.
> Sintomi:
> ginocchia molli
> sudore
> ...


Ma è verissimo!!!!!
Un altro suo rifiuto no eh...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non capisco però in base a quali elementi lei si sia fatta questa convinzione.
> Se provi a lanciare l'amo?
> Lo prendi da una parte e la mandi casualmente sul discorso della tua amica. Parlate di lei. Poi a un certo punto gli dici "Pensa che X è convinta che tu provi un certo tipo di interesse nei miei confronti..ecc. ecc.." Poi vedi la reazione.
> Te l'ho messa lì schematica ma può essere una buona idea...pensi che sia possibile?


Per come è fatto lui....glisserebbe elegantemente!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma è verissimo!!!!!
> Un altro suo rifiuto no eh...


Parlarci a 4 occhi? sincera? dirgli che la tua amica ti ha fatto questo discorso e che ti chiedi da un pò come mai?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per come è fatto lui....glisserebbe elegantemente!!!


sei sicura al 100%? voglio dire, se è stato lui a tirarlo fuori il discorso, può darsi che si dia una svegliata e colga la palla al balzo..


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Parlarci a 4 occhi? sincera? dirgli che la tua amica ti ha fatto questo discorso e che ti chiedi da un pò come mai?


Non se ne esce.... Cavolo ma perchè non è un ragazzo normale? Lui è sempre così....diplomatico...come se non gli scorresse il sangue nelle vene....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non se ne esce.... Cavolo ma perchè non è un ragazzo normale? Lui è sempre così....diplomatico...come se non gli scorresse il sangue nelle vene....


IDEA: invitalo a casa tua\in un posticino, cena insieme per fare 4 chiacchiere disinteressate e  lo fai ubriacare. Poi ti ubriachi pure tu, così finalmente vi cascano i freni inibitori. Visto che da sobri niente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

*...*

*GIOCALA*
[Vasco Rossi]

che cosa c'è
ti sei pentita
vorresti ritornare indietro
e dirgli cosa
che sei cambiata
che sei diversa
che in questi quattro soli giorni
sei cresciuta
ma c'è qualcosa che ti frena
si chiama orgoglio
quello che ti frega

corri e fottitene
dell'orgoglio
ne ha rovinati più lui
che il petrolio
ci fosse anche solo 
una probabilità
giocala...giocala...giocala
giocala...giocala...giocala

ma c'è qualcosa che ti frena
certo è il tuo orgoglio 
che ti frena
corri e fottitene
dell'orgoglio
ne ha rovinati più lui
che il petrolio
ci fosse anche solo
una probabilità
prendila...prendila...prendila
prendila...prendila...prendila
prendila

che cosa c'è
ti sei pentita
vorresti ritornare indietro
e dirmi cosa
che sei cambiata
che sei diversa
che in questi quattro soli giorni
sei cresciuta
ma c'è qualcosa che ti frena
è sempre il solito orgoglio
che ti frega
corri e fottitene
dell'orgoglio
ne ha rovinati più lui
che il petrolio
*ci fosse anche solo*
*una probabilità*
*giocala...giocala...giocala...*
*prendila...prendila...prendila...*
*prendila*

*http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tVlIiAVmm1w*


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> GIOCALA</SPAN>
> [Vasco Rossi]
> 
> che cosa c'è
> ...


Tu hai ragione Persa.... è troppo troppo difficile.....
E' l'unico uomo che mi blocca...
Forse perchè mi ha respinto....


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non se ne esce.... Cavolo ma perchè non è un ragazzo normale? Lui è sempre così....diplomatico...come se non gli scorresse il sangue nelle vene....


non se ne esce, perchè tu per prima sei troppo insicura di te...
Fiducia, in te stessa!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> IDEA: invitalo a casa tua\in un posticino, cena insieme per fare 4 chiacchiere disinteressate e lo fai ubriacare. Poi ti ubriachi pure tu, così finalmente vi cascano i freni inibitori. Visto che da sobri niente...


Forse da ubriachi....
Ma non si ubriaca mai...


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tu hai ragione Persa.... è troppo troppo difficile.....
> E' l'unico uomo che mi blocca...
> Forse perchè mi ha respinto....


L'orgoglio bisogna sapere usarlo qnd serve realmente...altrimenti, non porta da nessuna parte, se non a lasciarti scappare occasioni!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> L'orgoglio bisogna sapere usarlo qnd serve realmente...altrimenti, non porta da nessuna parte, se non a lasciarti scappare occasioni!


Ma poi chi avrebbe il coraggio di guardarlo di nuovo in faccia e la forza di rimettere insieme un'amicizia che per la seconda volta e per le stesse motivazioni di 4 anni fa ha traballato???
No... non ci riesco.... troppe incognite...


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma poi chi avrebbe il coraggio di guardarlo di nuovo in faccia e la forza di rimettere insieme un'amicizia che per la seconda volta e per le stesse motivazioni di 4 anni fa ha traballato???
> No... non ci riesco.... troppe incognite...


 
quello di cui non ti accorgi è che già vacilla, perchè tu dei dubbi te li poni, e anche lui...
così continuerete ad ingoiare rospi, in nome di qst amicizia!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Forse da ubriachi....
> Ma non si ubriaca mai...


ammazza giusy ma sei sempre così ottimista?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> quello di cui non ti accorgi è che già vacilla, perchè tu dei dubbi te li poni, e anche lui...
> così continuerete ad ingoiare rospi, in nome di qst amicizia!


Non credo che lui viva questa nostra amicizia ponendosi dei quesiti...
Le sue sono solo considerazioni sul mio carattere....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ammazza giusy ma sei sempre così ottimista?


Ehm... sono realista...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma poi chi avrebbe il coraggio di guardarlo di nuovo in faccia e la forza di rimettere insieme un'amicizia che per la seconda volta e per le stesse motivazioni di 4 anni fa ha traballato???
> No... non ci riesco.... troppe incognite...


Allora tu hai con lui un rapporto che non è quello che vorresti perché vorresti altro (non dico di più, dico altro) da questo e hai paura di perdere questo che a te non basta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' inutile che tu abbia represso questa attrazione perché basta ben poco a farla riemergere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vuoi finire come Concetta del Gattopardo che legge il diario di Tancredi quando ...ormai...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehm... sono realista...


Se tu gli dicessi che hai una storia con qualcuno lui come reagirebbe?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora tu hai con lui un rapporto che non è quello che vorresti perché vorresti altro (non dico di più, dico altro) e hai paura di perdere questo altro che a te non basta.
> E' inutile che tu abbia represso questa attrazione perché basta ben poco a farla riemergere...
> Vuoi finire come Concetta del Gattopardo che legge il diario di Tancredi quando ...ormai...


Spero vivamente di no...
Ma Persa, io c'ho già provato...e lui mi ha respinto...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Spero vivamente di no...
> Ma Persa, io c'ho già provato...e lui mi ha respinto...


Vabbè però se ci pensi 4 anni sono sempre 4 anni....
In quattro anni si mettono al mondo figli, si costruiscono ponti...
4 anni è la vita media di un robot in "Blade Runner" e che cavolo...e se in quattro anni questi vedevano cose che noi umani non potevamo neanche immaginarci...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Se tu gli dicessi che hai una storia con qualcuno lui come reagirebbe?


Beh di storie ne ho avute in questi ultimi 4 anni.
I miei "amici" non gli sono mai piaciuti, li ha sempre criticati.
Quando la frequentazione finiva mi diceva: "Meglio così, tu meriti di più".
Non è mai stato contento quando sapeva che vedevo qualcuno...
Ma potrebbe anche essere timore di perdere l'amicizia, se mi fidanzassi non potrei stargli vicino come lo sono da single.... forse si fa queste paranoie che non hanno granchè senso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Spero vivamente di no...
> Ma Persa, io c'ho già provato...e lui mi ha respinto...


Mica per niente ora l'ha detto all'amica...
Poi mica avete cinquantanni ...lo conosci da tanto, ma eravate ragazzini ...e anche 4 anni fa poteva non essere pronto a un rapporto serio come sarebbe con te che sei una donna a cui vuol già bene ...
Cerca di vederti dall'esterno...come fa la tua amica e come ti vediamo noi...
E poi una certa sfrontatezza piace e porta più successi di quel che immagini...ma tu tendi troppo a porti come amica...non ti sembra?...non solo con lui...
Rifletti sulla tua paura di mostrati passionale...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica per niente ora l'ha detto all'amica...
> Poi mica avete cinquantanni ...lo conosci da tanto, ma eravate ragazzini ...e anche 4 anni fa poteva non essere pronto a un rapporto serio come sarebbe con te che sei una donna a cui vuol già bene ...
> Cerca di vederti dall'esterno...come fa la tua amica e come ti vediamo noi...
> E poi una certa sfrontatezza piace e porta più successi di quel che immagini...ma tu tendi troppo a porti come amica...non ti sembra?...non solo con lui...
> Rifletti sulla tua paura di mostrati passionale...


Ci rifletto su da un pò....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *GIOCALA*
> [Vasco Rossi]
> 
> che cosa c'è
> ...


Ma hai visto il video?
Quanti cantanti ...quanti cambiamenti ...due morti ...vale proprio la pena di non vivere ...finché si è vivi...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Si ok, ma schiantarsi a mò di kamikaze...
Un minimo di certezze...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si ok, ma schiantarsi a mò di kamikaze...
> Un minimo di certezze...
































   certezze ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























   scusa, ma  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























   le certezze ...mi fanno questo effetto ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





































Abbiamo una sola certezza


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh di storie ne ho avute in questi ultimi 4 anni.
> I miei "amici" non gli sono mai piaciuti, li ha sempre criticati.
> Quando la frequentazione finiva mi diceva: "Meglio così, tu meriti di più".
> Non è mai stato contento quando sapeva che vedevo qualcuno...
> Ma potrebbe anche essere timore di perdere l'amicizia, se mi fidanzassi non potrei stargli vicino come lo sono da single.... forse si fa queste paranoie che non hanno granchè senso...


Io proprio a qst non darei tanto peso, potrebbe essere solo possessività....che a volte si sviluppa anche con l'amicizia e poi, in 4 anni sarà abituato a vederti con altra gente, come del resto tu a lui...per cui la carta gelosia per me è neutralizzata!

Però concordo con Persa...non ti porre troppo come amica....sei soprattutto donna...è ora che lo capisca!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> certezze ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quantomeno dei segnali, Persa....!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io proprio a qst non darei tanto peso, potrebbe essere solo possessività....che a volte si sviluppa anche con l'amicizia e poi, in 4 anni sarà abituato a vederti con altra gente, come del resto tu a lui...per cui la carta gelosia per me è neutralizzata!
> 
> Però concordo con Persa...non ti porre troppo come amica....sei soprattutto donna...è ora che lo capisca!


Su questo aspetto posso fare qualcosa....
Ma non credo cambierà granchè...
Ormai si è abituato a vedermi come amica....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Su questo aspetto posso fare qualcosa....
> Ma non credo cambierà granchè...
> Ormai si è abituato a vedermi come amica....


Lo dici per ..FIFA BLU ...se non avessi sub-odorato segnali ...non avresti neanche considerato l'opinione dell'amica e non avresti aperto questa discussione...
Se ti chiedesse un consiglio Sara del terzo banco per Luca là in fondo ...cosa le diresti?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo dici per ..FIFA BLU ...se non avessi sub-odorato segnali ...non avresti neanche considerato l'opinione dell'amica e non avresti aperto questa discussione...
> Se ti chiedesse un consiglio Sara del terzo banco per Luca là in fondo ...cosa le diresti?


Che un uomo quando è interessato te lo dimostra....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che un uomo quando è interessato te lo dimostra....


Che palle i ruoli!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che palle i ruoli!


Si tratta di ruoli fino ad un certo punto...
In questi casi l'attrazione dovrebbe essere reciproca...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si tratta di ruoli fino ad un certo punto...
> In questi casi l'attrazione dovrebbe essere reciproca...


Comunque nessuno può risponder "sì" a una domanda che non è stata fatta ...


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si tratta di ruoli fino ad un certo punto...
> In questi casi l'attrazione dovrebbe essere reciproca...


cerca di essere sincera e oggettiva!
tu lo conosci, tu lo senti....lui com'è quando sta con te....come lo senti?
prima che la tua amica ti dicesse quello che pensava, hai notato qlcsina di strano...

concentrati Giusina...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque nessuno può risponder "sì" a una domanda che non è stata fatta ...


Che è come dico sempre io: non chiedere è già dirsi un no !


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Dicembre 2007)

Allora come pensi di sbrogliare la questione?

Se andando per esclusione:
1-non glielo vuoi dire per non esporti e beccarti un altro rifiuto
2- non vuoi tentare approcci seduttivi (o anche nel limite del gattamortismo)
3- non vuoi aspettare che si faccia avanti lui perchè tanto per carattere non si esporrà mai
4- non vuoi mandare avanti l'amica perchè le sue sono solo farneticazioni...

Che si fa?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Fra un'oretta ci vediamo insieme ad altri amici....


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fra un'oretta ci vediamo insieme ad altri amici....


_"Iammati di gran corsa"_ si dice così qui da me...cioè vestiti,truccati e sistemati alla grande...
atteggiamento sicuro,femminile e leggermente spavaldo...
guardalo,sorridigli e scherza!
Falla uscire una buona volta stà femmina!!!

Dai io ti penso e faccio il tifo x te...anch'io stasera vedo in gruppo un tipo che conosco da tempo, e anche per me è giunto il momento di dare via libera alla donna....anche lui pensa che io sia solo un'amica!
Ti sono vicina...domani ci racconti!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> _"Iammati di gran corsa"_ si dice così qui da me...cioè vestiti,truccati e sistemati alla grande...
> atteggiamento sicuro,femminile e leggermente spavaldo...
> guardalo,sorridigli e scherza!
> Falla uscire una buona volta stà femmina!!!
> ...


Io ci provo, ma non garantisco....
Non credo mi veda come donna...


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io ci provo, ma non garantisco....
> Non credo mi veda come donna...


Perchè non ti ha ancora vista stasera 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !!!

dimmi, dimmi...che ti metti per uscire?
prendi qlcs da bere tu, non so un bicchiere di vino,un cocktail...e anche se lui è astemio..."pregalo di aiutarti a finirlo"...chissà che un sorso non si decida a darlo...
Già deciso dove andrete?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Perchè non ti ha ancora vista stasera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sto decidendo... Penso pantaloni neri e maglione lungo con cinturone in vita, tacchi, capelli sciolti o legati? Io li ho ricci e lunghi fino alle spalle...
No, non abbiamo ancora deciso, ma sicuramente a bere qualcosa....


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto decidendo... Penso pantaloni neri e maglione lungo con cinturone in vita, tacchi, capelli sciolti o legati? Io li ho ricci e lunghi fino alle spalle...
> No, non abbiamo ancora deciso, ma sicuramente a bere qualcosa....


ma ho visto la foto del tuo profilo...mi sembrava, li avessi lisci i capelli!!!!
Io voto per i capelli sciolti...solitamente agli uomini piacciono di +...ma dipende anche da come lui è abituato a vederti...
stravolgi un pò il tuo look....cambia qlcsina!!!accessori,trucco,acconciatura...

Bere qlcs...bene,bene...interessante!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ma ho visto la foto del tuo profilo...mi sembrava, li avessi lisci i capelli!!!!
> Io voto per i capelli sciolti...solitamente agli uomini piacciono di +...ma dipende anche da come lui è abituato a vederti...
> stravolgi un pò il tuo look....cambia qlcsina!!!accessori,trucco,acconciatura...
> 
> Bere qlcs...bene,bene...interessante!


Nella foto li ho lisci, si, fatti così dal parrucchiere, ma sono riccia!!!!
Magari li alzo lateralmente... Orecchini, trucco, sguardo in evidenza....
Tenete le dita incrociate....
Confusa, domani voglio sapere come va a te!!!
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nella foto li ho lisci, si, fatti così dal parrucchiere, ma sono riccia!!!!
> Magari li alzo lateralmente... Orecchini, trucco, sguardo in evidenza....
> Tenete le dita incrociate....
> Confusa, domani voglio sapere come va a te!!!
> In bocca al lupo!


Brava, così mi piaci!
un grosso in bocca al lupo pure a te...e un ancor più grosso CREPI!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Dicembre 2007)

Niente di niente...
Chiacchierata, risate, ma niente.
Ora scappo, pranzo da amici.
Buona giornata....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Niente di niente...
> Chiacchierata, risate, ma niente.
> Ora scappo, pranzo da amici.
> Buona giornata....


E cosa avrebbe dovuto accadere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ragazza mia ...se non ti dai una mossa...


----------



## Old Confù (9 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Niente di niente...
> Chiacchierata, risate, ma niente.
> Ora scappo, pranzo da amici.
> Buona giornata....


Giusina e tu?...come ti sei comportata.....?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Dicembre 2007)

Vi faccio un sunto.
Ho provato ad essere dolce, sorridente, predisposta più del solito nei suoi confronti.... ma niente, nessun cambiamento in lui, sempre il solito rapporto.
Poco fa ci siamo sentiti, nessuno dei nostri amici voleva uscire, io gli ho fatto capire che mi sarebbe piaciuto fare un giro e bere qualcosa, ma lui niente, non ha colto o non ha voluto cogliere... Ed ora io sono a casa e lui anche....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vi faccio un sunto.
> Ho provato ad essere dolce, sorridente, predisposta più del solito nei suoi confronti.... ma niente, nessun cambiamento in lui, sempre il solito rapporto.
> Poco fa ci siamo sentiti, nessuno dei nostri amici voleva uscire, io gli ho fatto capire che mi sarebbe piaciuto fare un giro e bere qualcosa, ma lui niente, non ha colto o non ha voluto cogliere... Ed ora io sono a casa e lui anche....


Se sei convinta che la tua amica sia solo fantasiosa..amen
Una sera non è indicativa ...potrebbe anche solo avere la gastrointerite o voler vedere il posticipo ...(il Napoli?)


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se sei convinta che la tua amica sia solo fantasiosa..amen
> Una sera non è indicativa ...potrebbe anche solo avere la gastrointerite o voler vedere il posticipo ...(il Napoli?)


In realtà io non gli ho detto esplicitamente: andiamo a fare un giro IO e TE?
Però avrebbe potuto cogliere la palla al balzo... non lo ha fatto. Punto.
Io ci metto una pietra sopra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In realtà io non gli ho detto esplicitamente: andiamo a fare un giro IO e TE?
> Però avrebbe potuto cogliere la palla al balzo... non lo ha fatto. Punto.
> Io ci metto una pietra sopra.


Te l'ho detto forse pensava a un'altra palla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....mica sa che ci stai rimuginando su da giorni...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto forse pensava a un'altra palla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No basta Persa, mi sa che è l'ennesima fregatura....
Ed io sono stanca, stanca, stanca e sfiduciata....


----------



## Old Confù (9 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No basta Persa, mi sa che è l'ennesima fregatura....
> Ed io sono stanca, stanca, stanca e sfiduciata....


Non so, ti direi cmq di provare a buttarti....
ma bisogna vedere come reagisci tu....o x meglio dire, come reagiresti se fosse l'ennesima delusione...
Io sono ben corazzata e ho un paracadute d'emergenza...e quindi l'avrei fatto,
gli avrei fatto capire che mi piaceva!


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non so, ti direi cmq di provare a buttarti....
> ma bisogna vedere come reagisci tu....o x meglio dire, come reagiresti se fosse l'ennesima delusione...
> Io sono ben corazzata e ho un paracadute d'emergenza...e quindi l'avrei fatto,
> gli avrei fatto capire che mi piaceva!


Ho chiesto alla mia amica di non parlarmene più e di tenere le sue ipotesi e previsioni per sè.
Rinuncio.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

Giusy, ma parlarci in modo tranquillo no?Farci due risate sopra? 
Almeno per Natale ti sarai levata il dubbio.


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da alcuni giorni la mia più cara amica mi sta facendo notare che un mio amico, che conosco da quasi 9 anni ormai, pare stia facendo un pensierino su di me.
> Per me è assurdo.... 9 anni di amicizia...
> E' una bufala....
> Domanda: come stanarlo?


Uomini e donne sono diversi. 
Si dice che per una donna essere amico di un uomo sia molto più facile. E sinceramente voglio anche crederci visto che non ho mai avuto la possibilità di essere una donna e quindi di ragionare come una donna.
Ti posso dire che invece, dal punto di vista dell'uomo, l'amicizia con una ragazza (a meno che costei non sia proprio un cesso  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   sottintende sempre qualcosa di "erotico". Perchè per essere amico di una persona, in generale quella persona ti DEVE piacere, altrimenti non riusciresti ad essergli amico. Essendo tale persona una ragazza e magari neanche brutta, anzi a volte piuttosto carina..Beh, lascio a te le conclusioni

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Giusy, ma parlarci in modo tranquillo no?Farci due risate sopra?
> Almeno per Natale ti sarai levata il dubbio.


Uffffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa madò che faccio????


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uomini e donne sono diversi.
> Si dice che per una donna essere amico di un uomo sia molto più facile. E sinceramente voglio anche crederci visto che non ho mai avuto la possibilità di essere una donna e quindi di ragionare come una donna.
> Ti posso dire che invece, dal punto di vista dell'uomo, l'amicizia con una ragazza (a meno che costei non sia proprio un cesso
> 
> ...


Busco non dirmi così, altrimenti inizio a crederci anch'io.............


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Busco non dirmi così, altrimenti inizio a crederci anch'io.............


Ti dico quello che penso. Quello che secondo me è l'amicizia tra uomo e donna.
Io ci credo poco. Non nel senso che un uomo e una donna non possano avere uno splendido rapporto anche se non succede nulla..Ma nel senso che un uomo è cmq (anche se inconsciamente) attratto da una persona del'altro sesso che ha delle qualità che piacciono (ficiche o mentali...se poi ci sono tutte e due insieme ..).
Ad ogni modo Giusy...Non farti paranoie...lascia le cose come stanno..Se lui non si è mai fatto avanti in 9 anni e avete un bellissimo rapporto..Vedrai che alla fine tutto resterà come sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti dico quello che penso. Quello che secondo me è l'amicizia tra uomo e donna.
> Io ci credo poco. Non nel senso che un uomo e una donna non possano avere uno splendido rapporto anche se non succede nulla..Ma nel senso che un uomo è cmq (anche se inconsciamente) attratto da una persona del'altro sesso che ha delle qualità che piacciono (ficiche o mentali...se poi ci sono tutte e due insieme ..).
> Ad ogni modo Giusy...Non farti paranoie...lascia le cose come stanno..Se lui non si è mai fatto avanti in 9 anni e avete un bellissimo rapporto..Vedrai che alla fine tutto resterà come sempre
> 
> ...


Si, lo credo anch'io.
Credo che da parte mia sia meglio non forzare una cosa che se non è successa finora non succederà mai.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti posso dire che invece, dal punto di vista dell'uomo, l'amicizia con una ragazza (a meno che costei non sia proprio un cesso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anche dal punto di vista mio è così. A meno che il ragazzo in questione non sia proprio cesso\superfidanzato\assolutamente repellente dal punto di vista fisico.
Però io proverei almeno a parlarci.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ..Vedrai che alla fine tutto resterà come sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
..penso che sia proprio quella la sua preoccupazione O_O...


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ..penso che sia proprio quella la sua preoccupazione O_O...


Beh...in tal caso..proverei a parlarci pure io..o cmq a sondare il terreno.
Al limite che ha da perdere? un amico...Beh....si,si..Un amico è una cosa davvero preziosa..Ma forse alla nostra Giusy in questo momento della sua vita non sono gli amici quelli che le mancano...o no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Anche dal punto di vista mio è così. A meno che il ragazzo in questione non sia proprio cesso\superfidanzato\assolutamente repellente dal punto di vista fisico.
> Però io proverei almeno a parlarci.


Mi è capitato di essere una buona amica di ragazzi, ma se non mi piacciono, mi limito a scherzarci, a chiacchierare del più e del meno...
Io sono convinta (forse l'ho già scritto) che lui abbia pensato e ci pensi tuttora a noi due coppia (altrimenti non si spiegano le cose dette alla mia amica), ma è un pensiero che rimuove, perchè magari dopo tanto tempo ha fatto l'abitudine ad avere un contatto con me, c'è grande affetto ma nient'altro....
Per cui, anche parlarci sarebbe un gran rischio....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per cui, anche parlarci sarebbe un gran rischio....


E' qui che non capisco...perchè un rischio dici? Vi chiarite e se hai visto male, amici come prima. Non vederla come un'azione che ti leverebbe qualcosa (ovviamente prendendola alla leggera, non come una dichiarazione aperta, ma come un chiarimento).


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> E' qui che non capisco...perchè un rischio dici? Vi chiarite e se hai visto male, amici come prima. Non vederla come un'azione che ti leverebbe qualcosa (ovviamente prendendola alla leggera, non come una dichiarazione aperta, ma come un chiarimento).


Perchè ne abbiamo già parlato 4 anni fa....
Farei la parte di quella che ancora lì sta a pensare....
E non mi va di ricevere altre parole di consolazione... del tipo... siamo amici, perchè rovinare tutto... e così via...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè ne abbiamo già parlato 4 anni fa....
> Farei la parte di quella che ancora lì sta a pensare....
> E non mi va di ricevere altre parole di consolazione... del tipo... siamo amici, perchè rovinare tutto... e così via...


Ok, fin qui c'ero arrivata...ma perchè quattro anni fa come gliela avevi messa la cosa?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ok, fin qui c'ero arrivata...ma perchè quattro anni fa come gliela avevi messa la cosa?


Gli avevo detto che mi stavo accorgendo che il mio modo di vederlo stava cambiando, non pensavo più a lui solo come ad un amico...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gli avevo detto che mi stavo accorgendo che il mio modo di vederlo stava cambiando, non pensavo più a lui solo come ad un amico...


quello che non capisco è se lui ti ha risposto che non voleva rovinare l'amicizia per non dirti realmente "non mi piaci" o "non ricambio" oppure se pensava ad altro pure lui ma davvero aveva paura di perderti come amica.
come diceva prima buscopann però, gli uomini ragionano diversamente...penso che un'amica che dopo 5 anni diventa qualcosa di più è una cosa che non viene respinta in genere o vista come "decadenza dell'amicizia" ma come "qualcosa di più dell'amicizia"...quindi forse ti aveva detto così per non ferirti?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> quello che non capisco è se lui ti ha risposto che non voleva rovinare l'amicizia per non dirti realmente "non mi piaci" o "non ricambio" oppure se pensava ad altro pure lui ma davvero aveva paura di perderti come amica.
> come diceva prima buscopann però, gli uomini ragionano diversamente...penso che un'amica che dopo 5 anni diventa qualcosa di più è una cosa che non viene respinta in genere o vista come "decadenza dell'amicizia" ma come "qualcosa di più dell'amicizia"...quindi forse ti aveva detto così per non ferirti?


Si, io credo di si.
Credo davvero di non piacergli e anni fa mi rispose così per non dirmi chiaramente che non gli piacevo.
Per questo non voglio ricascarci... perchè credo che per lui non sia cambiato nulla.
Razionalmemte sa che io sarei perfetta caratterialmente per lui, ma forse fisicamente non rispecchio il suo ideale...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, io credo di si.
> Credo davvero di non piacergli e anni fa mi rispose così per non dirmi chiaramente che non gli piacevo.
> Per questo non voglio ricascarci... perchè credo che per lui non sia cambiato nulla.
> Razionalmemte sa che io sarei perfetta caratterialmente per lui, ma forse fisicamente non rispecchio il suo ideale...


A parte il rifiuto di qualche anno fa, cos'è che te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> A parte il rifiuto di qualche anno fa, cos'è che te lo fa pensare?


Lillyna, tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto mi hanno sempre fatto capire di piacere.
Lui è l'unico uomo che non si è mai comportato in modo da farmi capire di essere attratto, mai....
E' vero che caratterialmente è molto freddo, non mostra i suoi sentimenti e non fa mai il primo passo nei confronti di una donna, ma evidentemente non devo piacergli per niente!!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lillyna, tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto mi hanno sempre fatto capire di piacere.
> Lui è l'unico uomo che non si è mai comportato in modo da farmi capire di essere attratto, mai....
> E' vero che caratterialmente è molto freddo, non mostra i suoi sentimenti e non fa mai il primo passo nei confronti di una donna, ma evidentemente non devo piacergli per niente!!!!


Sai una cosa? Io diffido delle persone apparentemente fredde. Ho riscontrato che spesso poi..lo sono realmente, quindi c'è poco da scaldare. D'altra parte pensavo...se non ricordo male in qualche tuo vecchio messaggio precedente avevi scritto che erano vari anni che era single?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Io diffido delle persone apparentemente fredde. Ho riscontrato che spesso poi..lo sono realmente, quindi c'è poco da scaldare. D'altra parte pensavo...se non ricordo male in qualche tuo vecchio messaggio precedente avevi scritto che erano vari anni che era single?


Si, cinque anni.
Single nel senso che non ha neanche baciato una ragazza in questi 5 anni....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, cinque anni.
> Single nel senso che non ha neanche baciato una ragazza in questi 5 anni....


ma cavolo...non è tanto "normale" come cosa ...ammesso che sia vero e che non faccia le orge nel privato...però...scusa più o meno non è single da quando ti sei "dichiarata" tu? (oppure tu l'hai fatto un anno dopo?)


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ma cavolo...non è tanto "normale" come cosa ...ammesso che sia vero e che non faccia le orge nel privato...però...scusa più o meno non è single da quando ti sei "dichiarata" tu? (oppure tu l'hai fatto un anno dopo?)


Il periodo è quello...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il periodo è quello...


mmmmmm


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> mmmmmm


Cosa pensi?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cosa pensi?


Non lo so giusy, mi suona così strano un periodo tanto lungo di singletudine.
non so se da così giovani una brutta batosta possa giustificarlo.
oppure c'è qualcosa che voi amici non sapete.


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non lo so giusy, mi suona così strano un periodo tanto lungo di singletudine.
> non so se da così giovani una brutta batosta possa giustificarlo.
> oppure c'è qualcosa che voi amici non sapete.


Questa estate gli piaceva molto una ragazza, una stupidina, carina ma insignificante, senza nulla da dire. Gli piaceva tanto fisicamente, ma si rendeva conto che non andava bene per lui. Lei si è anche dimostrata un pò stronza, lo ha respinto, e lui ci è rimasto male.
Ma fino a questa estate non è uscito con nessuna. A me ha sempre detto che non ha trovato ragazze interessanti.
Quando ci siamo conosciuti, 9 anni fa, lui era stato appena lasciato (con tanto di tradimento da parte di lei) dalla sua ragazza, dopo un rapporto durato 4 anni. Non posso credere che sia rimasto così traumatizzato.... Ha avuto altre storielle di poco conto, ma da 5 anni nulla....


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Ennesima discussione con la mia amica.
E' convinta che qualcosa c'è, ma non uscirà mai....
Detto questo, vado a nanna....
Sogni d'oro...


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questa estate gli piaceva molto una ragazza, una stupidina, carina ma insignificante, senza nulla da dire. Gli piaceva tanto fisicamente, ma si rendeva conto che non andava bene per lui. Lei si è anche dimostrata un pò stronza, lo ha respinto, e lui ci è rimasto male.
> Ma fino a questa estate non è uscito con nessuna. A me ha sempre detto che non ha trovato ragazze interessanti.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti, 9 anni fa, lui era stato appena lasciato (con tanto di tradimento da parte di lei) dalla sua ragazza, dopo un rapporto durato 4 anni. Non posso credere che sia rimasto così traumatizzato.... Ha avuto altre storielle di poco conto, ma da 5 anni nulla....


Se dal suo primo e traumatico fidanzamento ha avuto altre storielline di poco conto...e poi da 5 anni,giusto,giusto dal periodo in cui ti sei dichiarata + nulla...concordo con Lilly, c'è qlcs di strano...

Intanto,il fatto che riesca a stare x 5 anni senza neanche baciare una ragazza, significa che la componente fisico/erotica non è la cosa primaria per lui, altrimenti si sarebbe dato allo scopeggio senza impegno!

Probabilmente ti vede già come una sorta di sua metà...e quindi qst lo appaga!

Io farei la seguente: Fagli parlare la tua amica...(non sarà molto maturo però...)ma non come se fosse da parte tua, semplicemente un completamento del discorso che lui le aveva iniziato...lei dovrebbe sottolineare a lui quello che ha detto a te e in + spingerlo in maniera pacata ad agire,visto che tu al tempo hai fatto la prima mossa...
In qst modo,anche se da subito non si smuoverà, almeno gli insinuerà il dubbio...e chissà che non apra gli occhi!

L'importante è che le voci dall'esterno(la tua amica,ma anche gli altri del gruppo)vadano a sottolineare il feeling che c'è da parte di entrambi...e non l'interesse che tu potresti provare per lui!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Se dal suo primo e traumatico fidanzamento ha avuto altre storielline di poco conto...e poi da 5 anni,giusto,giusto dal periodo in cui ti sei dichiarata + nulla...concordo con Lilly, c'è qlcs di strano...
> 
> *Intanto,il fatto che riesca a stare x 5 anni senza neanche baciare una ragazza, significa che la componente fisico/erotica non è la cosa primaria per lui, altrimenti si sarebbe dato allo scopeggio senza impegno*!
> 
> ...


Non è detto...magari è proprio solo un imbranato che o gli cadono ai piedi ..o niet!


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è detto...magari è proprio solo un imbranato che o gli cadono ai piedi ..o niet!
















  D  ai Feddy, NOOOO...in quel caso che _sfiga-to..._soprattutto per Giusy...

Giusina...scusa la battutaccia,ma a volte mi sento "troppo uomo"!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


Trotti, ma come cazzo ti sei vestito???


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Trotti, ma come cazzo ti sei vestito???


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


Eh... ride lei... ma abbi pazienza... ma ti pare????  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Se è arrivato al punto di farsi passare per immacolato... dev'essere alla canna del gas.


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Non lo so...magari si è veramente redento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Certo così vestito non fa onore al suo nick...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh... ride lei... ma abbi pazienza... ma ti pare????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macchè immacolato...ho già reso l'anima!!!


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Macchè immacolato...ho già reso l'anima!!!


 
Cioè...stai spirando? ma che dici?

Oddio non è che ti sei ammalato?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Macchè immacolato...ho già reso l'anima!!!


Ma dai!!!

E l'hai passata liscia?

Incredibile!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sta a sentire, ce la metti una buona parola?

Non si sa mai... confesso di essere un pò paracula.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedi, sei bellissimo vestito da angioletto!!!!
Stasera lo vedrò.... si accettano consigli!!!! Help!!!!


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è detto...magari è proprio solo un imbranato che o gli cadono ai piedi ..o niet!


Mmmmm per me ci sono altri problemi...

ps Giusy anche tu però, la tipa stupidina... eddai con 'sti luoghi comuni...


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, sei bellissimo vestito da angioletto!!!!
> Stasera lo vedrò.... si accettano consigli!!!! Help!!!!


 
1 colpetto di danza del ventre... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giusina mia, che ne pensi del consiglio che ti ho lasciato ieri?pensi sia applicabile?


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, sei bellissimo vestito da angioletto!!!!
> Stasera lo vedrò.... si accettano consigli!!!! Help!!!!


San Fedifrago!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, sei bellissimo vestito da angioletto!!!!
> Stasera lo vedrò.... si accettano consigli!!!! Help!!!!


Scusa Giù, ma è troppo lungo il topo e non mi ricordo più... qual'è il problema?


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è detto...magari è proprio solo un imbranato che o gli cadono ai piedi ..o niet!


e poi...non penso esistano uomini che x qnt sfigati,imbranati,cessi e quant'altro, in 5 anni non riescono a rimorchiare una donna...

e poi lui all'inizio aveva qlc storiellina...cos'è successo prima gli cascavano ai piedi e poi improvvisamente + nulla?!?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mmmmm per me ci sono altri problemi...
> 
> ps Giusy anche tu però, la tipa stupidina... eddai con 'sti luoghi comuni...


E quali altri problemi???
Mk, io salvo tutti, ma quella proprio....
Uniche risposte ad eventuali domande per iniziare un discorso: "si, no, ma vedi, come?"


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> 1 colpetto di danza del ventre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confusa si, si può fare.
La mia amica già ieri sera mi ha detto che proverà a completare quel discorso da lui stesso iniziato, senza dirgli che a me interesserebbe, ma semplicemente cercando di capire cosa ha lui nella testa riguardo me.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Scusa Giù, ma è troppo lungo il topo e non mi ricordo più... qual'è il problema?


Lupa, leggi solo il primo post....
Amicizia uomo-donna...


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

Giusina...per tutti quelli che non hanno letto la vicenda per intero...fai uno schemino con i la storia,i perchè,le tattiche,gli aggiornamenti e qnt'altro...così tutti possono leggere il sunto!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> e poi...non penso esistano uomini che x qnt sfigati,imbranati,cessi e quant'altro, in 5 anni non riescono a rimorchiare una donna...
> 
> e poi lui all'inizio aveva qlc storiellina...cos'è successo prima gli cascavano ai piedi e poi improvvisamente + nulla?!?


Di donne interessate gliene sono capitate, ha ricevuto varie proposte da ragazze anche belle, ma lui niente, non gli piacevano.
Ha in testa un ideale di donna....che è inesistente forse....
E dice che io lo rispecchio, ma sicuramente in parte, altrimenti si sarebbe già buttato...


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Confusa si, si può fare.
> La mia amica già ieri sera mi ha detto che proverà a completare quel discorso da lui stesso iniziato, senza dirgli che a me interesserebbe, ma semplicemente cercando di capire cosa ha lui nella testa riguardo me.
















evvvvaiiiiii...qnd avremo il responso???


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di donne interessate gliene sono capitate, ha ricevuto varie proposte da ragazze anche belle, ma lui niente, non gli piacevano.
> Ha in testa un ideale di donna....che è inesistente forse....
> E dice che io lo rispecchio, ma sicuramente in parte, altrimenti si sarebbe già buttato...


....mhmhmm io l'ho detto...la situazione si fa ancora più trubbola.....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> evvvvaiiiiii...qnd avremo il responso???


Boh... appena si verrà a creare la situazione in cui ne potranno parlare...
Tanto per me è inutile.... Fatti, non parole...


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E quali altri problemi???
> Mk, io salvo tutti, ma quella proprio....
> Uniche risposte ad eventuali domande per iniziare un discorso: "si, no, ma vedi, come?"
















   regola numero uno, per la maggioranza (purtroppo) degli uomini la donna intelligente è pericolosa; e per le donne intelligenti le altre sono stupide (ammettiamolo dai). Quindi, cominciamo a sfatare noi donne i luoghi comuni, e poi magari si adeguano (sono ottimista oggi, permettetemelo eh, che sorrido dopo un sacco di tempo!) pure i maschietti... 

Quale problema? Mah non è che abbia un passato affettivo tranquillo no, quindi magari qualche problema suo...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ....mhmhmm io l'ho detto...la situazione si fa ancora più trubbola.....


E' un tipo particolare....


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh... appena si verrà a creare la situazione in cui ne potranno parlare...
> Tanto per me è inutile.... Fatti, non parole...


 
miiiiiiiiiiii capisco che lo fai per scaramanzia, ma non portarti sfiga da sola...dai!!!!


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh... appena si verrà a creare la situazione in cui ne potranno parlare...
> Tanto per me è inutile.... Fatti, non parole...


Brava.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> San Fedifrago!!!!


Eco appunto...santo subito!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Reso l'anima...nel senso che se doveva restare immacolata...hai voglia te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lupa...ehmmm...dove potrei metterci una parolina io...secondo me eh...fa moooltoooo caldo, antò!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> regola numero uno, per la maggioranza (purtroppo) degli uomini la donna intelligente è pericolosa; e per le donne intelligenti le altre sono stupide (ammettiamolo dai). Quindi, cominciamo a sfatare noi donne i luoghi comuni, e poi magari si adeguano (sono ottimista oggi, permettetemelo eh, che sorrido dopo un sacco di tempo!) pure i maschietti...
> 
> Quale problema? Mah non è che abbia un passato affettivo tranquillo no, quindi magari qualche problema suo...


Con tutta la buona volontà MK, ma in questo caso è un luogo comune veritiero...
A parte gli scherzi, questa tipa gli piaceva moltissimo fisicamente, ne era attratto.
Sul suo aspetto fisico niente da dire, per carità, carina, ma faceva "scendere il latte alle ginocchia" come si dice da noi....


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Confusa si, si può fare.
> La mia amica già ieri sera mi ha detto che proverà a completare quel discorso da lui stesso iniziato, senza dirgli che a me interesserebbe, ma semplicemente cercando di capire cosa ha lui nella testa riguardo me.





cofusa27q ha detto:


> evvvvaiiiiii...qnd avremo il responso???


EDDAI........sté cose no........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Giusy Confusa!!!
mica avete più 10 anni che l'amica porta il bigliettino all'amico per chiedergli se vuole diventare il vostro fidanzato...


io Gyù l'ho letto il thread..
non ho mai scritto niente 
perché non voglio offendere la tua sensibilità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quando hai detto che "lassavi perde..." per me era la cosa migliore

ora
però zitta non riesco a stare.....
quindi te la dico la mia opinione..

per me il problema é che siete _troppo soli_
e finite che vi "usate da ripiego"

io con un amico che ho da 10 anni non riuscirei
MAI a farci una storia...
solo al pensiero di baciarlo mi verrebbe da pisciarmi
sotto dalle risate....

io al tuo posto lascerei stare, davvero,
soprattutto dopo aver fatto già il primo passo e
aver già preso il due di picche...

Giusy, lassà stà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





anche stà cosa che la tua amica indaga.....secondo te lui non capirà??


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sul suo aspetto fisico niente da dire, per carità, carina, ma faceva "scendere il latte alle ginocchia" come si dice da noi....
























   si dice pure da noi...

Giuuuuusy adesso ti sgrido però. E con questa tipa si è buttato subito?
Capisci che siete amici da tanti anni e ... il tempo passa, gli anni pure, quindi comincerà a fare dei bilanci. 

Ma a te piace, adesso. O ti interessa perché lui è interessato a te?

Fisicamente, intellettualmente e affettivamente?


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh... appena si verrà a creare la situazione in cui ne potranno parlare...
> Tanto per me è inutile.... Fatti, non parole...


Ecco, ste cose un pò me li fan girare a pala di elicottero...e siete intelligenti, emancipate, autonome...epperò a noi darci una mossa, capire, interpretare, fare, lettera e testamento  (se vabbeh...l'hai fatto tu cinque anni fa..ma eravate ragazzi!!)...

Ragazzzzeeee, tutte moderne, evolute ma volete ancora la dichiarazione con i cuoricini, i cioccolatini e i fiori....svegliaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ragazzzzeeee, tutte moderne, evolute ma volete ancora la dichiarazione con i cuoricini, i cioccolatini e i fiori....svegliaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


Uè!!!! Io no ehhhhh... Fatti per Mk, altro che cuoricini... beh i fiori però (dipende dai fiori)...


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

io non sono emancipata. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Voglio i fiori e i cuoricini...mica opere di bene!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> EDDAI........sté cose no........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gatta, c'è qualcosa nell'aria quando stiamo insieme, non so come spiegartelo...
Non si tratta di parlarci per dirgli: "quella ti vuole!" come fanno i bambini, ma semplicemente portare avanti un discorso che LUI ha iniziato, e solo se si presenterà l'occasione, cioè se lui stesso dovesse riparlarne.
Io lascio stare, nel senso che la mia vita sentimentale non si è bloccata pensando a lui, non sto male, come 4 anni fa, ci penso perchè è chiaro che lui mi piace, ma le cose sono cambiate, IO sono cambiata, non lascerò che questo pensiero mi travolga come 4 anni fa.


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gatta, c'è qualcosa nell'aria quando stiamo insieme, non so come spiegartelo...
> Non si tratta di parlarci per dirgli: "quella ti vuole!" come fanno i bambini, ma semplicemente portare avanti un discorso che LUI ha iniziato, e solo se si presenterà l'occasione, cioè se lui stesso dovesse riparlarne.
> Io lascio stare, nel senso che l*a mia vita sentimentale non si è bloccata pensando a lui, non sto male*, come 4 anni fa, ci penso perchè è chiaro che lui mi piace, ma le cose sono cambiate, IO sono cambiata, *non lascerò che questo pensiero mi travolga come 4 anni fa*.


Brava! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




é proprio questo che volevo sentirti dire!
e allora vivila così come viene, senza farti troppe storie!
sii te stessa e se son rose fioriranno!
se son cachi.......
fioriranno rose da un'altra parte!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco, ste cose un pò me li fan girare a pala di elicottero...e siete intelligenti, emancipate, autonome...epperò a noi darci una mossa, capire, interpretare, fare, lettera e testamento (se vabbeh...l'hai fatto tu cinque anni fa..ma eravate ragazzi!!)...
> 
> Ragazzzzeeee, tutte moderne, evolute ma volete ancora la dichiarazione con i cuoricini, i cioccolatini e i fiori....svegliaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


No Fedi, non sono d'accordo.
Penso che debba essere una cosa reciproca, l'interesse nasce e si manifesta con i fatti da entrambe le parti.
Odio le donne che in nome di una libertà e di una emancipazione si offrono su piatti d'argento, ovvio che poi gli uomini non siano più capaci di essere Uomini e di insistere quando una donna che vale si dimostra un attimino meno disponibile.
Certo, ce ne sono altre 100 che lo vanno a cercare! No, no e poi no!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> io non sono emancipata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh...ecco vedi? L'importante è sapere ciò che si vuole... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(poi magari non si trova, ma vabbeh...:condom


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> io non sono emancipata.
> Voglio i fiori e i cuoricini...mica opere di bene!!!


Di pene, Iris! Erano di pene...   

	
	
		
		
	


	













Fa niente... 


Giusepì!
Ho letto.

Lascia perdere, và.


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Odio le donne che in nome di una libertà e di una emancipazione si offrono su piatti d'argento, ovvio che poi gli uomini non siano più capaci di essere Uomini e di insistere quando una donna che vale si dimostra un attimino meno disponibile.


Giusy mi sa che ti devo fare un corso di aggiornamento eh... Uè siamo nel 2007, si offrono su piatti d'argento cosa????? Parliamo di sesso?

Uomini capaci di essere uomini?


Aiuto...


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Di pene, Iris! Erano di pene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' inutile...per te non c'è redenzione....


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' inutile...per te non c'è redenzione....


E figurati!
C'ho anche un santo in paradiso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vero Trottolì?


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> EDDAI........sté cose no........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In una situazione normale non lo farei...qst cose mi piace sbrigarmele da sola, ma non vedo altri sbocchi...
Secondo me indagare, fino ad un certo punto...è lui che per primo ha iniziato qst discorsi alla sua amica, quindi sarebbe perfettamente lecito proseguirli....

Sfigà, non è che perchè tu non staresti mai con 1 tuo amico, che tutti siamo così...del resto, altrimenti Giusina,non avrebbe aperto 1 thread che va avanti da 30 pag.

capisco la tua posizione...e anch'io in linea di massima non starei mai con uno dei miei amici...ma bho...non è detto che la nostra prospettiva sia sempre quella corretta!


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy mi sa che ti devo fare un corso di aggiornamento eh... Uè siamo nel 2007, si offrono su piatti d'argento cosa????? Parliamo di sesso?
> 
> Uomini capaci di essere uomini?
> 
> ...


Nel 2007, l'uomo se la vuole, se la deve meritare....o per lo meno : te la deve chiedere...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' inutile...per te non c'è redenzione....


Piuttosto... che ne pensi dell'amico della Giuse?

Irise, io non capisco...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... anche lei però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dalle un pò un consiglio tu...


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Nel 2007, l'uomo se la vuole, se la deve meritare....o per lo meno : te la deve chiedere...


Ma deve sapere come chiedertela!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Nel 2007, l'uomo se la vuole, se la deve meritare....o per lo meno : *te la deve chiedere*...


Ecco... detto, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fatto.

Suvvia!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma deve sapere come chiedertela!!!!


Sì, ma qua siamo ancora allo step prima...

... deve sapere *cosa* chiederti... mi sa.


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Piuttosto... che ne pensi dell'amico della Giuse?
> 
> Irise, io non capisco...
> 
> ...


Io sono la meno adatta baby,..sono dieci anni che lo conosce? Così mi pare...io ho sposato uno che conoscevo da dieci anni...Non so se mi spiego 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come diceva una mia amicadei tempi dell'università: un bel bidet...e via verso nuove avventure.....


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Nel 2007, l'uomo se la vuole, se la deve meritare....o per lo meno : te la deve chiedere...


O mamma mia... MERITARE??? Gli date il premio?

ps Iris ovvio che bisogna chiedere, ci mancherebbe che uno ti salti addosso, eddai...


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ..e anch'io in linea di massima non starei mai con uno dei miei amici...


e perché no? Se ci si rende conto entrambi che qualcosa è cambiato, che male c'è? Mah...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io sono la meno adatta baby,..sono dieci anni che lo conosce? Così mi pare...io ho sposato uno che conoscevo da dieci anni...Non so se mi spiego
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mh mh.

Occhio ai peli sulla saponetta!   

	
	
		
		
	


	

























... scusa Giusi...


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> O mamma mia... MERITARE??? Gli date il premio?
> 
> ps Iris ovvio che bisogna chiedere, ci mancherebbe che uno ti salti addosso, eddai...


 
Non ci prendere alla lettera...ma un minimo se la deve sudare. Sennò crede che gli è dovuta. E nessuno apprezza ciò che ritiene dovuto e scontato.

Giusy, le liquidazioni iniziono dopo la befana...almeno aspetta!!!


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ci prendere alla lettera...ma un minimo se la deve sudare. Sennò crede che gli è dovuta. E nessuno apprezza ciò che ritiene dovuto e scontato.


Allora. Io sono per la parità di uomo e donna. Anche nel sesso. Altrimenti non cambierà mai nulla.


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mh mh.
> 
> Occhio ai peli sulla saponetta!
> 
> ...


All'epoca si usava Intima di Carinzia..bei temoi...la saponetta, quando mai...te la secca.



Scusate.


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Allora. Io sono per la parità di uomo e donna. Anche nel sesso. Altrimenti non cambierà mai nulla.


 
Ritengo che su alcune cose sia cambiato anche troppo.


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ritengo che su alcune cose sia cambiato anche troppo.


Fino a quando verremo considerate soltanto donne e NON esseri umani, non cambierà nulla. Secondo me invece tante cose andrebbero cambiate, tante...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> All'epoca si usava Intima di Carinzia..bei temoi...la saponetta, quando mai...te la secca.
> 
> 
> 
> Scusate.


Non mi sei stata sul pezzo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...
Vuol dire che ti sei persa uno dei momenti più alti di questo forum...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Robba di peli e bidet... fa niente...


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

*MK*

Va bene, cara, ognuno si regola come crede...io mi sento essere umano di genere femminile, e gradirei un uomo.
Se mi devo omologare, lo dico sul serio, divento lesbica. Almeno so come funzionano le donne.

Scherzo...ma mica tanto


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, ma qua siamo ancora allo step prima...
> 
> ... deve sapere *cosa* chiederti... mi sa.


no,no..come...hai letto il mio ultimo thread? orami non hanno più neanche modi...


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi sei stata sul pezzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come no...tesoro..me lo ricordo quello che aveva trovato peli estranei sulla saponetta...sei tu che non cogli!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mh mh.
> 
> Occhio ai peli sulla saponetta!
> 
> ...





Iris ha detto:


> All'epoca si usava Intima di Carinzia..bei temoi...la saponetta, quando mai...te la secca.
> 
> 
> 
> Scusate.





La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi sei stata sul pezzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che animalia che c'è da 'ste parti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















 uno a lupa e  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 uno a Iris! (che se no poi vi mettete in competizione!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Ma levati quella camiciola...Feddy


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io sono la meno adatta baby,..sono dieci anni che lo conosce? Così mi pare...io ho sposato uno che conoscevo da dieci anni...Non so se mi spiego
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













  sembrano le battutte che facciamo sempre con la mia migliore amica...1 bel bidet(se 6 fuori le salviettina intime ora che le hanno inventate) 1 gomma da masticare....e sei pronta all'evenienza!!!!


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Va bene, cara, ognuno si regola come crede...io mi sento essere umano di genere femminile, e gradirei un uomo.
> Se mi devo omologare, lo dico sul serio, divento lesbica. Almeno so come funzionano le donne.
> 
> Scherzo...ma mica tanto




















   beh qualche volta ci penso pure io, ma mi piacciono troppo gli uomini. E li capisco molto di più di quanto capisca le donne...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

*Tipo....*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fino a quando verremo considerate soltanto donne e NON esseri umani, non cambierà nulla. Secondo me invece tante cose andrebbero cambiate, tante...


La palingenesi dell'essere che si archetipa nel dissolvimento del cognimento del fine ultimo ed escatologico dell'essere inteso come prodromo dell'interezza nel particolare del dissolvimento dell'autarchico principio esistenziale, trova in te  compiacimento nell'ordinamento cosmico della casualità che si sublima nella tua essenza personale..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ps. Me la dai!?!??!


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La palingenesi dell'essere che si archetipa nel dissolvimento del cognimento del fine ultimo ed escatologico dell'essere inteso come prodromo dell'interezza nel particolare del dissolvimento dell'autarchico principio esistenziale, trova in te  compiacimento nell'ordinamento cosmico della casualità che si sublima nella tua essenza personale.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































   ... credevo ti fossi trasformato in Chen...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps. no no e poi no!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fino a quando verremo considerate soltanto donne e NON esseri umani, non cambierà nulla. Secondo me invece tante cose andrebbero cambiate, tante...


E ma... insomma... non è proprio così.

Voglio dire... nella nostra cultura è risaputo che la donna è un essere umano.

Tempo fa il papa ha anche deciso che c'abbiamo l'anima.
Ci fanno pure votare.

Altrove sarà diverso (tipo mondo islamico...) ma qua, via, è di dominio pubblico.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma levati quella camiciola...Feddy


A camisola no no e poi no...


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ma qua, via, è di dominio pubblico.


Fino a quando ci sarà violenza sulle donne altro che dominio pubblico...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Come no...tesoro..me lo ricordo quello che aveva trovato peli estranei sulla saponetta...sei tu che non cogli!!!


Mi c'hai fatto rimanere male.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Feddi... m'hai strappato i tasti dalle dita...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> O mamma mia... MERITARE??? Gli date il premio?
> 
> ps Iris ovvio che bisogna chiedere, ci mancherebbe che uno ti salti addosso, eddai...


In che senso chiedere?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fino a quando ci sarà violenza sulle donne altro che dominio pubblico...


Ma... non credo che la violenza sia figlia della mancanza di consapevolezza sulla natura più o meno umana delle donne.

Penso che sia violenza, punto.
E come è giusto che sia, si sfoga su chi è più debole fisicamente.

Ma è la mia opinione; non ho la pretesa che sia così.

Io poi son talebana...


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In che senso chiedere?


Giusy, me la dai o no. Tanto per essere chiari...


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E come è giusto che sia, si sfoga su chi è più debole fisicamente.


Per me sfogarsi su donne e bambini non è da esseri umani.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per me sfogarsi su donne e bambini non è da esseri umani.


Ok, ma è il contrario di quello che dicevi prima.

Tu dicevi che le donne non sono considerati come esseri umani. (che forse è un pò eccessivo...)

Ma visto che adesso dici che chi usa violenza (per esempio...) non è da considerarsi umano... ed è lo stesso che non considera umane le donne in quanto appunto gli usa violenza... si può desumere che entrambi appartengano alla stessa razza non umana... mmm... quindi siamo al punto di partenza... 

Andiamo a berci qualcosa?


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per me sfogarsi su donne e bambini non è da esseri umani.


Infatti, su questo credo che nessuno possa non concordare.

Ma il problema della violenza riguarda il rispetto che si deve ad ogni essere umano, non il sesso.
Credo che lo stupro con il sesso, inteso nel senso bello del termine,non c'entri nulla. E' sopraffazione e basta.  un vero uomo,  non sente alcun bisogno di sopraffare.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy, me la dai o no. Tanto per essere chiari...


Beh uno che me la chiede non l'avrà.
Dev'essere tutto molto spontaneo, nessuno deve chiedere nulla...


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Andiamo a berci qualcosa?


Sì andiamo a berci qualcosa di mooolto forte però...

Comunque, se ci considerassimo TUTTI esseri umani, con gli stessi diritti e gli stessi doveri, forse certe violenze non ci sarebbero.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh uno che me la chiede non l'avrà.
> Dev'essere tutto molto spontaneo, nessuno deve chiedere nulla...


Ah ecco! Appunto!

Temevo di non capirci più niente...

Ce ne fossero di uomini che ti saltano addosso!

Ce ne fossero!!!


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In che senso chiedere?


Sono troppo vecchia se uso la parola "corteggiare"?
Spendersi un tantino per far capire che ti piace una ragazza? Farla sentire importante, unica, almeno per quel che serve per una serata?
Sinceramente non mi pare troppo. E non mi pare un insulto alla parità.


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah ecco! Appunto!
> 
> Temevo di non capirci più niente...
> 
> ...


Cioè come non devono ciedere? Dovranno far capire qualcosa?
Ma allora chi comincia? Io?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah ecco! Appunto!
> 
> Temevo di non capirci più niente...
> 
> ...


Se non ce ne sono, secondo voi perchè?
Secondo me, denotano insicurezza....


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh uno che me la chiede non l'avrà.
> Dev'essere tutto molto spontaneo, nessuno deve chiedere nulla...


Ahhhhhhhh Giusy... chiedere tu mai?

ps scusa eh ma spontaneo che vuol dire, lo stesso giorno, dopo una settimana, un mese, l'anello di fidanzamento? Prima ti bacia e poi...

ps2 riscusa ma io sto su un altro pianeta, sarà la nebbia...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì andiamo a berci qualcosa di mooolto forte però...
> 
> Comunque, se ci considerassimo TUTTI esseri umani, con gli stessi diritti e gli stessi doveri, forse certe violenze non ci sarebbero.


No, non credo.
Penso che la violenza non c'entri nulla col diritto.

Che poi sia arginata da paletti sociali, etici, legali e compagnia cantando ci sta.
Ma non penso che possa essere imbrigliata all'origine, solo col rispetto.

Ma tra un pò arriva il nostro terapeuta di fiducia, ce lo facciamo spiegare da lui... per me un negrosky, grazie!


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se non ce ne sono, secondo voi perchè?
> Secondo me, denotano insicurezza....


Forse perchè sanno che tanto ottengono pure senza sforzarsi....
Oppure hanno paura di affaticarsi...Poverini....


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se non ce ne sono, secondo voi perchè?
> Secondo me, denotano insicurezza....


Mah, mai avuto di questi problemi... sarò strana io...


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No, non credo.
> Penso che la violenza non c'entri nulla col diritto.
> 
> Che poi sia arginata da paletti sociali, etici, legali e compagnia cantando ci sta.
> ...


Lupa io credo che fino a quando ci saranno donne che si fanno mantenere, in un modo o nell'altro, beh... poco cambierà. 

ps bloody mary grazie...


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhh Giusy... chiedere tu mai?
> 
> ps scusa eh ma spontaneo che vuol dire, lo stesso giorno, dopo una settimana, un mese, l'anello di fidanzamento? Prima ti bacia e poi...
> 
> ps2 riscusa ma io sto su un altro pianeta, sarà la nebbia...


Funziona che due si piacciono..e poi si va a letto.
Dopo un periodo più o meno lungo di "contrattazione"...


Madonna...cosa mi fate dire.

Io prendo pure l'iniziativa, se lui dall'altra parte si è speso a dimostrarmi che mi vuole. E vuole me, non la vicina di casa che va bene lo stesso.
Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lupa io credo che fino a quando ci saranno donne che si fanno mantenere, in un modo o nell'altro, beh... poco cambierà.
> 
> ps bloody mary grazie...


Mia nonna è stata mantenuta..mai violentata o picchiata.


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Funziona che due si piacciono..e poi si va a letto.
> Dopo un periodo più o meno lungo di "contrattazione"...


Che cos'è la contrattazione? E' qui che NON vi capisco... 

ps al primo appuntamento no
ps2 quando si dichiara?
ps3 quando ti dice ahhhhh sei l'amore mio?

Aiutatemi che siete un mondo sconosciuto!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Non parlo di primo passo, azione/reazione...
A me piacciono gli uomini forti e sicuri di sè, quelli che non temono di esternare i propri desideri, che non temono di essere respinti, che seducono e conquistano con la mente.
I damerini che stanno lì, tipo baccalà imbalsamati, ad aspettare che una donna dica loro: te la dò? o peggio: te la POSSO dare? mi danno di bimbi insicuri... abituati alla mamma che prevede ogni loro necessità....


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mia nonna è stata mantenuta..mai violentata o picchiata.


Senza indipendenza non c'è libertà.


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che cos'è la contrattazione? E' qui che NON vi capisco...
> 
> ps al primo appuntamento no
> ps2 quando si dichiara?
> ...


Dipende da quello che vuoi.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lupa io credo che fino a quando ci saranno donne che si fanno mantenere, in un modo o nell'altro, beh... poco cambierà.
> 
> ps bloody mary grazie...


A sì!
Questo sì!

Però dai... ora non è più così. Almeno non da "noi".
Almeno in buona parte.

Non so da dove scrivi tu, ma nella mia città le donne lavorano come gli uomini.
Non ho amiche che non lavorano.
Non conosco donne sotto i 60 che dipendano dai loro uomini o mariti.

Ci vuole un pò no? Non è che cambia in un botto... ma sicuramente... cambia.

... Certo poi così alle donne gli cresce il pisello, mollano i figli ai mariti, a quelli gli si ammoscia e le donne si lamentano che non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta...

Ma si sa, la storia è circolare.


... ci porta anche due olive per favore?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che cos'è la contrattazione? E' qui che NON vi capisco...
> 
> ps al primo appuntamento no
> ps2 quando si dichiara?
> ...


No, io non parlo di sesso, parlo di interesse....


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me piacciono gli uomini forti e sicuri di sè, quelli che non temono di esternare i propri desideri, che non temono di essere respinti, che seducono e conquistano con la mente.
> I damerini che stanno lì, tipo baccalà imbalsamati, ad aspettare che una donna dica loro: te la dò? o peggio: te la POSSO dare? mi danno di bimbi insicuri... abituati alla mamma che prevede ogni loro necessità....


Giusy Giusy Giusy... Ma o la testa o il corpo? E tutto quello che c'è nel mezzo????? 

ps parlo di relazione eh non di avventura. E nell'avventura è il corpo che parla. Uomo o donna che si sia.


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, io non parlo di sesso, parlo di interesse....


Io parlo di sesso. Se non c'è sesso non ci può essere amore. Altrimenti grandi amicizie ma non mi faccio paranoie. Ho conosciuto uomini molto interessanti coi quali mai ho pensato che...


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Però dai... ora non è più così. Almeno non da "noi".
> Almeno in buona parte.
> 
> ... ci porta anche due olive per favore?


Da noi, al Nord, non è così, è vero. Forse nei paesini.

Focaccina?


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

Io credo si tratta di carattere. Io gli uomini deboli non li voglio. Non li disprezzo..ma non li voglio accanto.Mi piace essere protetta, non mi piace proteggere. Non ci posso fare nulla.
Con questo non vuol dire che voglio uno con la clava e che non sono disposta a comprendere ed aiutare. Però mi piace l'uomo che se la cava da sè. Certo rischio di trovarmi accanto un brutto carattere. Lo so. Ma preferisco un brutto carattere (non violento!!!!) ad un debole.

PS io non sono debole.


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> I Ma preferisco un brutto carattere (non violento!!!!) ad un debole.


Un uomo capace di amare. Di esserci quando sto male. Di farmi sorridere. Un uomo in grado di amare il mondo.  Mi basta.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy Giusy Giusy... Ma o la testa o il corpo? E tutto quello che c'è nel mezzo?????
> 
> ps parlo di relazione eh non di avventura. E nell'avventura è il corpo che parla. Uomo o donna che si sia.


Esempio: conosco un uomo, mi piace. 
Lui non mi manda nessun segnale.
Provo a farmi bella per lui, a farmi notare, a guardarlo e parlargli in un determinato modo.
Le possibilità sono tre: 
1) lui risponde positivamente. Ci si rivede, magari da soli, lui è gentile, dimostra interesse per me e quello che faccio. Si fa risentire, la frequentazione continua senza intralci. Se mi va ci posso anche andare a letto.
2) lui risponde positivamente.l Ci si rivede, ma lui mi fa capire che quello che vuole è solo sesso. Col cavolo che gliela dò, almeno prova a conoscermi! Avrei anche una mente, un cuore... oltre che un bel paio di tette!!!!
3) lui risponde negativamente. Non mi cerca, o mi cerca saltuariamente, quando si ricorda. Col cavolo che lo cerco io!


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Esempio: conosco un uomo, mi piace.
> Lui non mi manda nessun segnale.
> Provo a farmi bella per lui, a farmi notare, a guardarlo e parlargli in un determinato modo.


Va bene, ecco l'esempio di MK rompiballe:
-provo a farmi bella (però l'altra era carina e stupida eh)
-oltre che un bel paio di tette.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH andiamo oltre????? 

Poi li critichiamo sti poverini...

ps ma dove sono finiti tutti i maschietti???


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va bene, ecco l'esempio di MK rompiballe:
> -provo a farmi bella (però l'altra era carina e stupida eh)
> -oltre che un bel paio di tette.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Esempio: conosco un uomo, mi piace.
> Lui non mi manda nessun segnale.
> Provo a farmi bella per lui, a farmi notare, a guardarlo e parlargli in un determinato modo.
> Le possibilità sono tre:
> ...


Ma guarda te che si impara, da ste parti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















Vedi giusy è la dicotomia (oggi va così, manca 'er professor e allora me la tiro un pò io! :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    fra il punto 1) e il punto 2) quella che ti frega!

C'è una rispostra positiva? OKKEeYYY allora approfondisci, non pretendere che abbia stampato in fronte "voglio l'albicocca" (o era altra frutta??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   o "ti voglio sposare"...
Non sei una quindicenne come non lo è lui immagino, quindi è naturale che ci sia anche quel tipo di interesse, ma non significa che non ci sia altro....oppure si, ma a priori scordatelo di leggerglielo appunbto in faccia!
Ma se l'atteggiamento è: mò ti sfinisco a forza farti capire/noncapire (perchè sveltissimo cmque nun me pare) a tidainamossa/frena, masepoièsolosessoroviniamolamicizia lui, nel dubbio, sta lì...e aspetta te che aspetti lui!


Per me una kaipiroska, grazie!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma guarda te che si impara, da ste parti!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi ma tu, da uomo, se ti piacesse una tua amica decennale, glielo dimostreresti?


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi ma tu, da uomo, se ti piacesse una tua amica decennale, glielo dimostreresti?


Ho amiche ventennali, alcune addirittura trentennali...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con una sola si è andati un pò al di là (e tra il serio, il brillo e il faceto le dissi...senti ma son vent'anni che ti sto dietro...non merito almeno un bonus?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ma visto che non era cosa è finita da lì a poco...quello ma non l'amicizia tant'è che spesso e volentieri ci si ride sopra e ci si prende in giro, si esce, da soli o in compagnia...ma senza le paranoie...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ho amiche ventennali, alcune addirittura trentennali...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non devo piacergli proprio allora....
Me ne faccio una ragione!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non devo piacergli proprio allora....
> Me ne faccio una ragione!!!


Miiiii...hai letto proprio il contrario!!!

...intanto io son io ..ma ora, con una certa esperienza e vita vissuta alle spalle, e t'assicuro che a vent'anni ero un bel pò più imbranato...

...e poi...era un farti capire che se è vera amicizia, non è una mancata corresponsione di amorosi sensi che lo può mettere in crisi quel rapporto...basta viverla come viene sta storia...stampagli un bacio mozzafiato, lo guardi dritto negli occhi e gli dici: ma non capisci proprio 'na minchia! Ma senza melodramma...poi ti alzi sorridendoo ancor meglio ridendo e lo lasci lì...se sta lì, amen, è uno stoccafisso o non ha davvero interesse...se ne ha vedrai che si muove...ohhhh se si muove...

Se no il giorno dopo, trovi una balla qualsiasi, tipo: era da quattro anni che ogni tanto ci  pensavo e mi volevo togliere lo sfizio....sai che ti dico? Abbiamo fatto proprio bene a lasciar star tutto così!

Classe, Giusy, classe!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma mai, dico mai, fondersi il cervello per ...nulla!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiii...hai letto proprio il contrario!!!
> 
> ...intanto io son io ..ma ora, con una certa esperienza e vita vissuta alle spalle, e t'assicuro che a vent'anni ero un bel pò più imbranato...
> 
> ...


Ho sognato più volte di fare una cosa del genere, baciarlo all'improvviso e vedere la sua faccia...
Non ce la faccio... Cavolo quanto vorrei avere coraggio....invece di stare qui a pensarci...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fra un paio di ore lo vedrò...
Uffffffffffffffff!!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (12 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho sognato più volte di fare una cosa del genere, baciarlo all'improvviso e vedere la sua faccia...
> Non ce la faccio... Cavolo quanto vorrei avere coraggio....invece di stare qui a pensarci...


 
FALLO!...Feddy ha ragione!!!


----------



## MariLea (12 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiii...hai letto proprio il contrario!!!
> 
> ...intanto io son io ..ma ora, con una certa esperienza e vita vissuta alle spalle, e t'assicuro che a vent'anni ero un bel pò più imbranato...
> 
> ...


Classe? Prima la chiamavano faccia di kiul


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non devo piacergli proprio allora....
> Me ne faccio una ragione!!!


Nell'attesa del resoconto della serata... Giusy ma a te piace o no? Mica si capisce...


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Classe? Prima la chiamavano faccia di kiul





















Le donne un pò sfrontate piacciono e ...acchiappano di più!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come si dice? Le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso...le altre dappertutto!!


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Le donne un pò sfrontate piacciono e ...acchiappano di più!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo...


----------



## MariLea (12 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...stampagli un bacio mozzafiato, lo guardi dritto negli occhi e gli dici: ma non capisci proprio 'na minchia! ...poi ti alzi sorridendoo ancor meglio ridendo e lo lasci lì...
> Se no *il giorno dopo, trovi una balla qualsiasi, tipo: era da quattro anni che ogni tanto ci pensavo e mi volevo togliere lo sfizio....sai che ti dico? Abbiamo fatto proprio bene a lasciar star tutto così!*
> 
> Classe, Giusy, classe!!!


e chi ha mai detto il contrario, anche al maschile piacciono le facce di kiul  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (a roma li chiamano paraculi) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la classe è un'altra cosa... secondo me ...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Dicembre 2007)

Resoconto:
è venuto a prendermi lui per andare a cena a casa di un'amica.
Lungo il tragitto (5-6 minuti) mi ha chiesto del presepe (lui è bravissimo, io me la cavo) ed abbiamo scherzato su come avevo disposto i personaggi.
A cena niente di che, abbiamo mangiato, riso, chiacchierato, in compagnia.
Al ritorno mi ha accompagnato a casa, era tardi, quasi le 2. 
Solita chiacchierata sotto casa mia, breve, una decina di minuti.
Il nulla.... niente... nada.... nisba... nothing.... nihil...


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Resoconto:
> è venuto a prendermi lui per andare a cena a casa di un'amica.
> Lungo il tragitto (5-6 minuti) mi ha chiesto del presepe (lui è bravissimo, io me la cavo) ed abbiamo scherzato su come avevo disposto i personaggi.
> A cena niente di che, abbiamo mangiato, riso, chiacchierato, in compagnia.
> ...


 
Il problema è che tu aspetti che lui faccia qualcosa.... e per quel che ne sappiamo
la sola cosa chiara è che tu vorresti e qualcuna ti ha riferito che avrebbe velatamente detto etc. etc... 
E' chiaro che questo tipo è una palude, o tu ci butti un sasso e vedi che cerchi escono o.... starete fra i canneti a vita! Non che non ci si stia bene, l'amicizia è perfetta nei canneti...!!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu aspetti che lui faccia qualcosa.... e per quel che ne sappiamo
> la sola cosa chiara è che tu vorresti e qualcuna ti ha riferito che avrebbe velatamente detto etc. etc...
> E' chiaro che questo tipo è una palude, o tu ci butti un sasso e vedi che cerchi escono o.... starete fra i canneti a vita! Non che non ci si stia bene, l'amicizia è perfetta nei canneti...!!
> Bruja


... guarda che ti stai sbagliando... l'amicizia è perfetta tra le _canne_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Dicembre 2007)

Mi ha invitato a visitare una mostra con lui stasera....


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2007)

*Giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi ha invitato a visitare una mostra con lui stasera....


 
Bene, vai e metti dei tacchi alti..... vedi dove sia conveniente inciampare e aggrappati a lui......... e vediamo se questo è un uomo o un panettone!!!
Santo cielo, sarà pure un mezzuccio, ma qui diversamente non se ne esce!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bene, vai e metti dei tacchi alti..... vedi dove sia conveniente inciampare e aggrappati a lui......... e vediamo se questo è un uomo o un panettone!!!
> Santo cielo, sarà pure un mezzuccio, ma qui diversamente non se ne esce!!!!
> 
> 
> ...
















Bru, è un panettone....


----------



## Old SarahM. (12 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bru, è un panettone....


giacché siamo a natale  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   insomma giusy ... non si muove foglia, mi pare ...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> giacché siamo a natale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.... non si muove niente proprio!!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (12 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No.... non si muove niente proprio!!!!


beh allora ... non sottovaluterei il consiglo di bruja ... una caduta strategica che ti conduce dritta nelle sue braccia ... prova ... che ti costa?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh allora ... non sottovaluterei il consiglo di bruja ... una caduta strategica che ti conduce dritta nelle sue braccia ... prova ... che ti costa?


E se gli facessi a tal punto schifo da...schivarmi????


----------



## Old SarahM. (12 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E se gli facessi a tal punto schifo da...schivarmi????


non gli fai schifo ... perchè pensare una cosa del genere? al limite potresti non essere il suo tipo ... ma è bene che tu lo appuri.
forza un po' il destino, coraggio! puoi avere due epiloghi:
1. gli piaci e allora domani a quest'ora sei con lui felicissima
2. non gli piaci e allora domani sei 'a giro' e conosci nuove persone

Perchè sarebbe così terrificante per te non piacergli? pensaci ...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> non gli fai schifo ... perchè pensare una cosa del genere? al limite potresti non essere il suo tipo ... ma è bene che tu lo appuri.
> forza un po' il destino, coraggio! puoi avere due epiloghi:
> 1. gli piaci e allora domani a quest'ora sei con lui felicissima
> 2. non gli piaci e allora domani sei 'a giro' e conosci nuove persone
> ...


Perchè sarebbe un doppio rifiuto.... 
Non lo sopporterei....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Sono tornata adesso...
Siamo troppo amici.
Non si può fare.
Buonanotte a tutti!


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono tornata adesso...
> Siamo troppo amici.
> Non si può fare.
> Buonanotte a tutti!


lo penso anche io dall'inizio!!! metti pietra sopra e riprendi la caccia!


----------



## Old Confù (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono tornata adesso...
> Siamo troppo amici.
> Non si può fare.
> Buonanotte a tutti!


da cosa l'hai dedotto, cos'è successo?...ti va di parlarne?!?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> da cosa l'hai dedotto, cos'è successo?...ti va di parlarne?!?


Non so spiegarlo.
Forse sono io che mi faccio i film, ma davvero potrebbe funzionare tra noi...
Eppure... siamo amici, la situazione non si può modificare.


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so spiegarlo.
> Forse sono io che mi faccio i film, ma davvero potrebbe funzionare tra noi...
> Eppure... siamo amici, la situazione non si può modificare.


giuserella spiega un po' di più, su!  perchè percepisci che potrebbe funzionare?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> giuserella spiega un po' di più, su! perchè percepisci che potrebbe funzionare?


Perchè stiamo bene insieme.
Non so spiegarlo meglio....


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè stiamo bene insieme.
> Non so spiegarlo meglio....


io ti capisco perchè ho un amico che per me è più di un fidanzato, 'amico per la pelle' .... ma proprio perchè stiamo bene insieme ... non potremmo stare insieme da fidanzati/amanti/sposati ... ma stiamo bene insieme, ed è un rapporto prezioso nella nostra vita ...
chiarisci a te queste differenze. baci!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Dicembre 2007)

Non so, per me gli uomini o sono papabili...o no. Idem gli amici (e amici maschi ne ho avuti tanti, ma mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che appartenessero all'una o l'altra categoria).

Insomma, forse sono troppo orgogliosa, ma se non mi vuoi, non mi vuoi e basta. E quindi a farti da "amica" non ci sto.

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, per me gli uomini o sono papabili...o no. Idem gli amici (e amici maschi ne ho avuti tanti, ma mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che appartenessero all'una o l'altra categoria).
> 
> Insomma, forse sono troppo orgogliosa, ma se non mi vuoi, non mi vuoi e basta. E quindi a farti da "amica" non ci sto.
> 
> Bacio!


 
C'è chi invece ragiona col "piuttost che gninta, l'è mei un tost!"


----------



## Old Chicchi (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'è chi invece ragiona col "piuttost che gninta, l'è mei un tost!"








  Bella! Questa non l'avevo ancora sentita...


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'è chi invece ragiona col "piuttost che gninta, l'è mei un tost!"


 
Per me farcito e doppio formaggio...... fanc... la dieta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Bella! Questa non l'avevo ancora sentita...


é detto "nostrano" (emiliano)



Bruja ha detto:


> Per me farcito e doppio formaggio...... fanc... la dieta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, per me gli uomini o sono papabili...o no. Idem gli amici (e amici maschi ne ho avuti tanti, ma mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che appartenessero all'una o l'altra categoria).
> 
> Insomma, forse sono troppo orgogliosa, ma se non mi vuoi, non mi vuoi e basta. E quindi a farti da "amica" non ci sto.
> 
> Bacio!


Ma il nostro rapporto è nato come un rapporto di amicizia, poi da parte mia ha preso una direzione diversa.
Rinunciare a lui solo perchè "non mi vuole" mi sembrerebbe esagerato....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'è chi invece ragiona col "piuttost che gninta, l'è mei un tost!"


No Fedi, è un caro amico....
Solo che forse ai suoi occhi non sono così seducente come sembro agli altri uomini... Capita... Non si può piacere a tutti...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Fedi, è un caro amico....
> Solo che forse ai suoi occhi non sono così seducente come sembro agli altri uomini... Capita... Non si può piacere a tutti...


Non parlo di lui... parlo di te!

Tu sai cosa senti davvero? Allora sei TU che stai rinunciando a qualcosa che TU faresti! E quindi sei TU di sicuro che ti accontenti...

Lui, cosa davvero sente...lo scopriresti solo vivendo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (e non tirarmi fuori il rifiuto di 4 anni fa...o ti sculaccio!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non parlo di lui... parlo di te!
> 
> Tu sai cosa senti davvero? Allora sei TU che stai rinunciando a qualcosa che TU faresti! E quindi sei TU di sicuro che ti accontenti...
> 
> ...


Non lo so cosa sento....
Preferisco non pensarci perchè ho paura...
La paura mi frena, anche solo nel guardarmi dentro...


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Non lo so cosa sento....
> Preferisco non pensarci perchè ho paura...
> La paura mi frena, anche solo nel guardarmi dentro...


 
Per adesso "tiremm innanz"   poi si vedrà..... può andare come temporeggiamento?
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per adesso "tiremm innanz" poi si vedrà..... può andare come temporeggiamento?
> Bruja


Boh...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Gli manca coraggio...
Il coraggio di provare....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gli manca coraggio...
> Il coraggio di provare....


Temo che a te lui piaccia ...ma non abbastanza ...non ti piace la sua mancanza di coraggio ....forse la cosa è reciproca


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gli manca coraggio...
> Il coraggio di provare....


Forse a lui piaci ...ma non abbastanza
Non so perché la cosa viene messa sul piano fisico...io posso apprezzare una persona e può anche piacermi, ma posso non considerarla adatta a me in coppia, semplicemente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gli manca coraggio...
> Il coraggio di provare....


Però io ne parlerei: che amico è se no?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Temo che a te lui piaccia ...ma non abbastanza ...non ti piace la sua mancanza di coraggio ....forse la cosa è reciproca


Persa, lui dice che io corrispondo al suo ideale di donna.
Che se mi avesse detto di si 4 anni fa, ora staremmo ancora insieme e lui starebbe bene.
Secondo te, perchè allora questa amicizia non si trasforma in una storia?
Forse perchè non gli piaccio fisicamente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Persa, lui dice che io corrispondo al suo ideale di donna.
> Che se mi avesse detto di si 4 anni fa, ora staremmo ancora insieme e lui starebbe bene.
> Secondo te, perchè allora questa amicizia non si trasforma in una storia?
> Forse perchè non gli piaccio fisicamente...


Non so com'è accaduto, ma il mess si è replicato tre volte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   L'ho modificato aggiungendo altre riflessioni.
Non lo so se conoscendolo tu non sia in grado di capire se puoi non piacergli.
Potrebbe invece essere che davvero tu sia troppo importante per rischiare di perderti o che l'amicizia si sia trasformato in un rapporto quasi fraterno e ...gli sembrerebbe...un incesto.
Ho saputo da ex alunni che uno ci aveva provato con una, ma a lei era venuto da ridere ...le sembrava ...un parente...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so com'è accaduto, ma il mess si è replicato tre volte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo so...
Ma se davvero fosse un rapporto fraterno....perchè dire quelle cose?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Ma se davvero fosse un rapporto fraterno....perchè dire quelle cose?


Perché ti apprezza!
Io posso trovare un uomo "ideale", ad esempio il marito di un'amica, ma non essere in grado di considerarlo in "quel" modo.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché ti apprezza!
> Io posso trovare un uomo "ideale", ad esempio il marito di un'amica, ma non essere in grado di considerarlo in "quel" modo.


Già....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Già....


Ma non perché non mi piace ...io ho un vero "tabù" nei confronti degli uomini delle donne che conosco...non so se può accadere una cosa del genere anche a un uomo...


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché ti apprezza!
> Io posso trovare un uomo "ideale", ad esempio il marito di un'amica, ma non essere in grado di considerarlo in "quel" modo.


esattamente giusy ... ma non piangere tra un po'capirai che il rapporto che ti lega a lui è persino più profondo di quello che ti legherebbe ad un fidanzato ... fidati ... e sono rapporti che arricchiscono felicemente l'esistenza  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. avete sentito questa cosa dell'hacker o vi è sfuggita?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non perché non mi piace ...io ho un vero "tabù" nei confronti degli uomini delle donne che conosco...non so se può accadere una cosa del genere anche a un uomo...


Persa, io non sono la donna di un uomo che conosce, io sono sola, lui avrebbe la possibilità anche semplicemente di vedere se insieme come coppia possiamo stare...
Chi lo conosce bene lo considera un ragazzo dalla personalità non molto forte, con le donne non ha un approccio deciso, se fosse solo paura sarebbe un vero peccato...
Non so cosa fare.... Aspetto, prima o poi verrà fuori se c'è qualcos'altro... Spero...


----------



## Old Confù (13 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> esattamente giusy ... ma non piangere tra un po'capirai che il rapporto che ti lega a lui è persino più profondo di quello che ti legherebbe ad un fidanzato ... fidati ... e sono rapporti che arricchiscono felicemente l'esistenza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo me a Giusy,piace troppo...per poter pensare e apprezzare al momento un tipo di rapporto fraterno/amichevole...

Giusy, tu lo descrivi come un tipo timido,che non fa mai la prima mossa...e se per lui aver parlato con la tua amica fosse stato un modo per rompere il ghiaccio?!? spetterebbe a te la prossima mossa...

Tu conosci il suo excursus con le altre donne...come ci si approcciava? quello è importante per capire com'è lui con le donne che gli piacciono e se tu sei davvero fra qst!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> secondo me a Giusy,piace troppo...per poter pensare e apprezzare al momento un tipo di rapporto fraterno/amichevole...
> 
> Giusy, tu lo descrivi come un tipo timido,che non fa mai la prima mossa...e se per lui aver parlato con la tua amica fosse stato un modo per rompere il ghiaccio?!? spetterebbe a te la prossima mossa...
> 
> Tu conosci il suo excursus con le altre donne...come ci si approcciava? quello è importante per capire com'è lui con le donne che gli piacciono e se tu sei davvero fra qst!!!


Dal punto di vista fisico non si mena mai, sono state sempre le ragazze a buttarsi letteralmente addosso.
Non è molto affettuoso, è piuttosto freddo, evita anche di abbracciare gli amici e le amiche, è parecchio distaccato, anche fisicamente.
Quello che cerco di far capire alla mia amica che è così convinta, è che non è detto che il suo considerarmi la sua donna ideale significhi voler aver una storia con me.
Lei, che lo conosce molto bene, quasi quanto me, è convinta che si tratti di mancanza di coraggio, di una sorta di cullarsi in questa situazione che lo fa stare tranquillo. soprattutto perchè sa che al momento io non ho una storia "vera", importante, per cui ci sono sempre per lui.....


----------



## Old Confù (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista fisico non si mena mai, sono state sempre le ragazze a buttarsi letteralmente addosso.
> Non è molto affettuoso, è piuttosto freddo, evita anche di abbracciare gli amici e le amiche, è parecchio distaccato, anche fisicamente.
> Quello che cerco di far capire alla mia amica che è così convinta, è che non è detto che il suo considerarmi la sua donna ideale significhi voler aver una storia con me.
> Lei, che lo conosce molto bene, quasi quanto me, è convinta che si tratti di mancanza di coraggio, di una sorta di cullarsi in questa situazione che lo fa stare tranquillo. soprattutto perchè sa che al momento io non ho una storia "vera", importante, per cui ci sono sempre per lui.....


bacialo come consigliava Feddy...se ricambia bene...se no datti ubriaca!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> bacialo come consigliava Feddy...se ricambia bene...se no datti ubriaca!!!
























Vedremo...
Buonanotte e .... grazie!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Bella serata ieri, ci siamo divertiti.
Ma lui non è tranquillo, non conosco i motivi, posso immaginarli....
Mi dispiace... vorrei aiutarlo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bella serata ieri, ci siamo divertiti.
> Ma lui non è tranquillo, non conosco i motivi, posso immaginarli....
> Mi dispiace... vorrei aiutarlo...


PARLAAAAA


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> PARLAAAAA




















Mi fai paura....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi fai paura....


tzé ...così impari...m'hai provocata? E mo te magno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Però davvero come puoi non dire tutto quel che ti passa per la testa anche come amica.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> tzé ...così impari...m'hai provocata? E mo te magno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, lo so, mi rendo conto che sarebbe la cosa più ragionevole da fare.
Ma non ci riesco, almeno finchè non avrò un seppur minimo segnale dall'altra parte...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, lo so, mi rendo conto che sarebbe la cosa più ragionevole da fare.
> Ma non ci riesco, almeno finchè non avrò un seppur minimo segnale dall'altra parte...


Parte di quel disagio non credi potrebbe esserlo?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parte di quel disagio non credi potrebbe esserlo?


In che senso Fedi?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In che senso Fedi?


Nel senso che potrebbe esser titubante anche lui come te nel rapportarti con te e quindi mostrare un disagio far come vorrebbe agire e come agisce...

O forse potrebbe esser anche il pretesto, per te, per chiedergli se in qualche modo la tua presenza lo mette a disagio, o se ...c'è qualcosa che vorrebbe dirti, ma non osa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahhhhh ste nuove generazioni!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nel senso che potrebbe esser titubante anche lui come te nel rapportarti con te e quindi mostrare un disagio far come vorrebbe agire e come agisce...
> 
> O forse potrebbe esser anche il pretesto, per te, per chiedergli se in qualche modo la tua presenza lo mette a disagio, o se ...c'è qualcosa che vorrebbe dirti, ma non osa...
> 
> ...


In realtà mi è stato detto che in parte il suo essere così poco sereno potrebbe dipendere anche dalla difficoltà nel gestire il nostro rapporto.
Ai miei occhi, non c'è nessun problema, cioè lui è sempre lo stesso con me.
Mi è anche stato detto che non avendo alcun segnale da parte mia, possa sentirsi insicuro e mostrarsi indifferente.
Io non so cosa fare....
Posso provare a mostrarmi meno amica e più donna.... e vedere che succede...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nel senso che potrebbe esser titubante anche lui come te nel rapportarti con te e quindi mostrare un disagio far come vorrebbe agire e come agisce...
> 
> O forse potrebbe esser anche il pretesto, per te, per chiedergli se in qualche modo la tua presenza lo mette a disagio, o se ...c'è qualcosa che vorrebbe dirti, ma non osa...
> 
> ...


Senti ragazzino...hai ragione!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Dicembre 2007)

*Giusy*

....personalmente se non ti infila la lingua in bocca, senza offesa e volgarità alcuna, lo vedo come un segnale deciso per "NON E' INTERESSATO".

E stop.

Stai solo perdendo del tempo. E se tanto mi da tanto anche come amico è una perdita di tempo.

Gli amici maschi sono una perdita di tempo, personalmente penso siano piu' che altro una riserva di caccia protetta per tempi di magra, ma se non interessati...a che servono?


Scusa, ma è quello che penso.

Sei bella, chiaramente intelligente. Sai quanti ne trovi. Rivolgersi altrove. Sgomberare.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ....personalmente se non ti infila la lingua in bocca, senza offesa e volgarità alcuna, lo vedo come un segnale deciso per "NON E' INTERESSATO".
> 
> E stop.
> 
> ...


Questo si chiama parlar chiaro


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

C'avete ragione....
Allora scriverò solo se mi infila la lingua in bocca....


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> C'avete ragione....
> Allora scriverò solo se mi infila la lingua in bocca....


però senza faccine che piangono su  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 un pò di leggerezza Giusy dai!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2007)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ....personalmente se non ti infila la lingua in bocca, senza offesa e volgarità alcuna, lo vedo come un segnale deciso per "NON E' INTERESSATO".
> 
> E stop.
> 
> ...


 
uè..Verena..ma che sei magnata?


mi ha fatto mori' il tuo pragmatismo


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> C'avete ragione....
> Allora scriverò solo se mi infila la lingua in bocca....


 
eddaiiiiiiii 



e suuuuuu con quella faccina, ha ragione Mailea....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

"giustizia. le cose stanno andando per il verso giusto e diciamo che stanno operando forze divine in atto. il divino è in armonia con te e viceversa. chiarezza nei rapporti tra te e lui questo deve essere alla base di tutto. vi vedrete vi frequenterete ma tutto in chiave minore per ora lui non lo vedo crnchè coinvolto forse per suoi problemi interiori, suoi piccoli drammi quotidiani forse anche una certa inquietudine di vita. lo vedo stanco di una stanchezza psicofisica, quasi che sembri non ce la voglia fare.. vediamo se c'è una spintarella nel futuro che possa portare a qualcosa di buono... maria pia mi esce che non è motivato, non è "vivo" nel senso che è molto affranto, anzi vedo periodi di apparente rottura per poi riprendere i contatti.. deve forse ritrovarsi per potersi impegnare nuovamente... le carte consilgiano prudenza e pazienza.. e poi vi sentite via mail o telefono. per ora nulla di travolgente insomma.. speriamo che l'anno nuovo porti novità interessanti e che sto ometto si ritrovi presto".

Questo il responso di Taty, è proprio così....


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> "giustizia. le cose stanno andando per il verso giusto e diciamo che stanno operando forze divine in atto. il divino è in armonia con te e viceversa. chiarezza nei rapporti tra te e lui questo deve essere alla base di tutto. vi vedrete vi frequenterete ma tutto in chiave minore per ora lui non lo vedo crnchè coinvolto forse per suoi problemi interiori, suoi piccoli drammi quotidiani forse anche una certa inquietudine di vita. lo vedo stanco di una stanchezza psicofisica, quasi che sembri non ce la voglia fare.. vediamo se c'è una spintarella nel futuro che possa portare a qualcosa di buono... maria pia mi esce che non è motivato, non è "vivo" nel senso che è molto affranto, anzi vedo periodi di apparente rottura per poi riprendere i contatti.. deve forse ritrovarsi per potersi impegnare nuovamente... le carte consilgiano prudenza e pazienza.. e poi vi sentite via mail o telefono. per ora nulla di travolgente insomma.. speriamo che l'anno nuovo porti novità interessanti e che sto ometto si ritrovi presto".
> 
> Questo il responso di Taty, è proprio così....


Maga Mailea 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  augura che 
nelle more che costui si ritrovi................  tu trovi!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Sono preoccupata per lui....


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono preoccupata per lui....


perchè?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> uè..Verena..ma che sei magnata?
> 
> 
> mi ha fatto mori' il tuo pragmatismo


 
So' crotala oggi.

Sono Bifronte come tutte le bilance. Gelida dentro, crotala fuori, a volte pero' spargo _lacrime_ (aspetta...TRIFRONTE 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  


Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> perchè?


 
...non ha la lingua? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> perchè?


Perchè la sua attuale situazione non lo fa star bene, ma non trova neanche la forza di prenderla in mano e modificarla.
Si sta lasciando vivere... e nessuno può aiutarlo in questo, se non lui stesso.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...non ha la lingua?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vere tu hai ragione, ma bisogna sempre considerare la persona...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vere tu hai ragione, ma bisogna sempre considerare la persona...


appunto 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Poi tu sei di Bari 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (senza offesa, per carità, anzi affascinantissimi i pugliesi, ma conosco l'humus...)

Besos!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> appunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A questo punto inizio davvero a pensare che non sia un discorso così semplicistico, lui non sta bene di suo, figurati se può star bene con un 'altra persona.
La domanda è: io cosa faccio? sto lì ad aspettare che si riprenda? faccio la crocerossina? o vado per la mia strada?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A questo punto inizio davvero a pensare che non sia un discorso così semplicistico, lui non sta bene di suo, figurati se può star bene con un 'altra persona.
> La domanda è: io cosa faccio? sto lì ad aspettare che si riprenda? faccio la crocerossina? o vado per la mia strada?


 
Vai rigorosamente per la tua strada.

A malapena riusciamo ad aggiustare ed essere responsabili per noi stessi, come, come possiamo "aggiustare" ed essere responsabili per un altro?!?

bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vai rigorosamente per la tua strada.
> 
> A malapena riusciamo ad aggiustare ed essere responsabili per noi stessi, come, come possiamo "aggiustare" ed essere responsabili per un altro?!?
> 
> bacio!


Mi dispiace e mi sento impotente....
Se solo mi permettesse di stargli accanto a modo mio...
Ma so che non si può...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vai rigorosamente per la tua strada.
> 
> A malapena riusciamo ad aggiustare ed essere responsabili per noi stessi, come, come possiamo "aggiustare" ed essere responsabili per un altro?!?
> 
> bacio!


Però con quest'altro possiamo, se lo vogliamo, interagire e se davvero giusy è sua amica, non è più solo questione di far la crocerossina...ma di chiarire se il suo disagio è per la situazione che si sta venendo a creare far loro (ricordi cosa ti dissi? se non chiarite è a rischio anche l'amicizia!)


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace e mi sento impotente....
> Se solo mi permettesse di stargli accanto a modo mio...
> *Ma so che non si può..*.


Chi lo dice? e perchè non si potrebbe?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Però con quest'altro possiamo, se lo vogliamo, interagire e se davvero giusy è sua amica, non è più solo questione di far la crocerossina...ma di chiarire se il suo disagio è per la situazione che si sta venendo a creare far loro (ricordi cosa ti dissi? se non chiarite è a rischio anche l'amicizia!)


Fedi, ha 31 anni, non è un ragazzino, spetta a lui prendere in mano la sua vita e decidere cosa ne vuol fare.
Io posso ascoltarlo, consigliarlo, ma non posso risolvergli la situazione.
E, a quanto pare, non si muove per risolverla, ma è in attesa di una soluzione che arrivi dall'esterno. Non è così che funziona. Se non si sente bene, se continua ad essere stanco e inquieto, come può capire cosa vuole da me? Questo suo stato d'animo si ripercuote poi su tutti gli aspetti della sua vita, anche quello sentimentale....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi lo dice? e perchè non si potrebbe?


Perchè io voglio stare con lui, e lui non me lo permette.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, ha 31 anni, non è un ragazzino, spetta a lui prendere in mano la sua vita e decidere cosa ne vuol fare.
> Io posso ascoltarlo, consigliarlo, ma non posso risolvergli la situazione.
> E, a quanto pare, non si muove per risolverla, ma è in attesa di una soluzione che arrivi dall'esterno. Non è così che funziona. Se non si sente bene, se continua ad essere stanco e inquieto, come può capire cosa vuole da me? Questo suo stato d'animo si ripercuote poi su tutti gli aspetti della sua vita, anche quello sentimentale....


Giusy, manco tu sei più un'adolescente, ma se ti leggi ha le stesse o quasi paranoie sue!

Poi devi decidere se questo suo modo di essere wertheriano te gusta o meno...

Se decidi che è un altro tipo d'uomo quello che ti piace, lassa stare e basta anche solo pensarci: limitati a un bel "ahhh bello, datte 'na mossa, perchè quando i treni passano o ci sali o è meglio che te scansi o ti fai moooltooo male! E io sò 'na locomotiva ormai...non vedi quanto sbuffo?"


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy, manco tu sei più un'adolescente, ma se ti leggi ha le stesse o quasi paranoie sue!
> 
> Poi devi decidere se questo suo modo di essere wertheriano te gusta o meno...
> 
> Se decidi che è un altro tipo d'uomo quello che ti piace, lassa stare e basta anche solo pensarci: limitati a un bel "ahhh bello, datte 'na mossa, perchè quando i treni passano o ci sali o è meglio che te scansi o ti fai moooltooo male! E io sò 'na locomotiva ormai...non vedi quanto sbuffo?"
















Già....


----------



## Verena67 (15 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy, manco tu sei più un'adolescente, ma se ti leggi ha le stesse o quasi paranoie sue!
> 
> Poi devi decidere se questo suo modo di essere wertheriano te gusta o meno...
> 
> Se decidi che è un altro tipo d'uomo quello che ti piace, lassa stare e basta anche solo pensarci: limitati a un bel "*ahhh bello, datte 'na mossa, perchè quando i treni passano o ci sali o è meglio che te scansi o ti fai moooltooo male! E io sò 'na locomotiva ormai...non vedi quanto sbuffo*?"


 
buona questa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Il treno è sempre una meravigliosa metafora della vita, trovo.... e si presta a tantissime interpretazioni!










Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> buona questa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il treno può ripassare...ma bisogna essere pronti a prenderlo...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *Il treno può ripassare...ma bisogna essere pronti a prenderlo..*.


Mhhh...Difficile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se poi ti è passato sopra...impossibile!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhh...Difficile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Beh in questo caso il treno sta ripassando...
Sarà pronto a prenderlo?????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh in questo caso il treno sta ripassando...
> Sarà pronto a prenderlo?????


Se sa che è un treno ...se crede che sia un calesse...no


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se sa che è un treno ...se crede che sia un calesse...no


No no, non è un calesse....
Io credo che lui non sia pronto.... è troppo incasinato....


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh in questo caso il treno sta ripassando...
> Sarà pronto a prenderlo?????


Beh...come dicevo...tu passagli moooltooo vicino...poi se non è svelto a salire...lo stiri e da quel momento gli fai fare la carta da parati...solo decorazione!!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2007)

*Giusy*

Pero' la tua "amica" che bel regalo che ti ha fatto eh?

Poteva farsi i fatti suoi una volta tanto, e non metterti in testa ste fantasie che tu avevi sepolto da anni oramai ...


MAH!




Vai a capire l'amicizia, va' ... ... ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, non è un calesse....
> Io credo che lui non sia pronto.... è troppo incasinato....


Lui però non lo sa...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh...come dicevo...tu passagli moooltooo vicino...poi se non è svelto a salire...lo stiri e da quel momento gli fai fare la carta da parati...solo decorazione!!!!
















Fedi, mi darebbe comunque picche!!!!
Quello non sa che deve fare della vita sua!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' la tua "amica" che bel regalo che ti ha fatto eh?
> 
> Poteva farsi i fatti suoi una volta tanto, e non metterti in testa ste fantasie che tu avevi sepolto da anni oramai ...
> 
> ...




















Marì, lei ritiene che saremmo felici, se solo superassimo i nostri limiti....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui però non lo sa...


Che casino....
Sto sempre a pensare a questo fatto...


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, lei ritiene che saremmo felici, se solo superassimo i nostri limiti....



Lo conosci quel vecchio proverbio che dice: Dagli amici mi guarda DIO, e dai nemici mi guardo io ...

























Stai attenta ... molto attenta.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, non è un calesse....
> Io credo che lui non sia pronto.... è troppo incasinato....


...giusy..ma mandalo a quel paese. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...

pronto , non pronto...ma che è???


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, lei ritiene che saremmo felici, se solo superassimo i nostri limiti....


 
Curiosa questa amica che è convinta di sapere quali siano i VOSTRI limiti!!!???
Perchè non fai quello che senti spontaneo e ti comporti di conseguenza, guarda cha l'amicizia è proprio la sola forma di rapporto che lo consente per la sua natura.... se non  consente la spontaneità è qualcosa d'altro!!
Ed anche se lui non capisce o reagisce male NON è amicizia.... decidi tu che rapporto ti interessa, un possibile rapporto più corposo, un'amicizia da cui pare ti debba difendere per paura di sue reazioni o che altro.
Io da un amico pretendo comprensione e disponibilità, se non c'è avanzo di fare la fatica di considerarlo amico.
Mettilo alla prova ....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Curiosa questa amica che è convinta di sapere quali siano i VOSTRI limiti!!!???
> Perchè non fai quello che senti spontaneo e ti comporti di conseguenza, guarda cha l'amicizia è proprio la sola forma di rapporto che lo consente per la sua natura.... se non consente la spontaneità è qualcosa d'altro!!
> Ed anche se lui non capisce o reagisce male NON è amicizia.... decidi tu che rapporto ti interessa, un possibile rapporto più corposo, un'amicizia da cui pare ti debba difendere per paura di sue reazioni o che altro.
> Io da un amico pretendo comprensione e disponibilità, se non c'è avanzo di fare la fatica di considerarlo amico.
> ...
















































Hai detto benissimo quel che io ho cercato di dire male in 10 post!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Curiosa questa amica che è convinta di sapere quali siano i VOSTRI limiti!!!???
> Perchè non fai quello che senti spontaneo e ti comporti di conseguenza, guarda cha l'amicizia è proprio la sola forma di rapporto che lo consente per la sua natura.... se non consente la spontaneità è qualcosa d'altro!!
> Ed anche se lui non capisce o reagisce male NON è amicizia.... decidi tu che rapporto ti interessa, un possibile rapporto più corposo, un'amicizia da cui pare ti debba difendere per paura di sue reazioni o che altro.
> Io da un amico pretendo comprensione e disponibilità, se non c'è avanzo di fare la fatica di considerarlo amico.
> ...


Questa amica conosce molto bene sia me che lui, e davvero vuole il nostro bene...
Bruja, il tuo discorso è giusto, ma io e lui ne abbiamo già parlato 4 anni fa, e lui mi ha respinto. Capisci bene che dentro di me c'è la convinzione che lui non mi voglia, e sono bloccata per questo, non è semplice parlarne, la paura di perderlo come ho rischiato 4 anni fa c'è ed è tanta.
Preferisco lasciare la situazione così com'è.... se ci accorgeremo che vogliamo altro succederà....e sarà spontaneo...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai detto benissimo quel che io ho cercato di dire male in 10 post!


Povera Persa!!!!
Sono testarda!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questa amica conosce molto bene sia me che lui, e davvero vuole il nostro bene...
> Bruja, il tuo discorso è giusto, ma io e lui ne abbiamo già parlato 4 anni fa, e lui mi ha respinto. Capisci bene che dentro di me c'è la convinzione che lui non mi voglia, e sono bloccata per questo, non è semplice parlarne, la paura di perderlo come ho rischiato 4 anni fa c'è ed è tanta.
> Preferisco lasciare la situazione così com'è.... se ci accorgeremo che vogliamo altro succederà....e sarà spontaneo...





giusy79 ha detto:


> Povera Persa!!!!
> Sono testarda!!!!


La questione è che neppure come amico puoi escluderlo da questi pensieri.
E come amico capirà...almeno


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Dicembre 2007)

Ieri sera non è stato in grado di scherzare con me sul mio interesse per un ragazzo che mi ha presentato....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ieri sera non è stato in grado di scherzare con me sul mio interesse per un ragazzo che mi ha presentato....


E daiiiiiiii!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2007)

*giuseppe*

Chi è tanto nel forum forse ricorderà Giuseppe e il suo sentimento per la ex e la paura di non essere ricambiato e ...come sono finiti felicemente assieme ...
Suvvia un po' di coraggio!
Se per un sentimento non si è disposti a rischiare per cosa si vuol fare gli eroi?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E daiiiiiiii!


Eh.... ma è la verità....


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi è tanto nel forum forse ricorderà Giuseppe e il suo sentimento per la ex e la paura di non essere ricambiato e ...come sono finiti felicemente assieme ...
> Suvvia un po' di coraggio!
> Se per un sentimento non si è disposti a rischiare per cosa si vuol fare gli eroi?


Ma era la sua ex!!!!
Lui mi ha RIFIUTATO!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma era la sua ex!!!!
> Lui mi ha RIFIUTATO!!!!!


Era una situazione complessa ...si erano lasciati male e si erano messi tutti e due insieme ad altre persone...


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma era la sua ex!!!!
> Lui mi ha RIFIUTATO!!!!!


 

Ok ti ha rifiutato ma sai veramente il perchè o siamo davanti alla sua evidente e reiterata incapacità di esternare quel che viuole e gli serve un aiutino..... sai c'è rifiuto e rifiuto, e comunque credo che tu non sia tonta e che se sei qui a farti queste domande un bel dubbio lo hai di certo.... perchè non fare chiarezza?
Ripeto se per questo dovessi giocarti l'amico, per bene che tu ci stia ci sarebbe da domandarsi che amico sia!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok ti ha rifiutato ma sai veramente il perchè o siamo davanti alla sua evidente e reiterata incapacità di esternare quel che viuole e gli serve un aiutino..... sai c'è rifiuto e rifiuto, e comunque credo che tu non sia tonta e che se sei qui a farti queste domande un bel dubbio lo hai di certo.... perchè non fare chiarezza?
> Ripeto se per questo dovessi giocarti l'amico, per bene che tu ci stia ci sarebbe da domandarsi che amico sia!!!
> Bruja


Bru, tra il togliermi questo dubbio e perdere la sua amicizia, preferisco conservare l'amicizia.
Il dubbio rimane ma non ho nulla cui appellarmi se non sensazioni, cose dette alla mia amica e a me scherzando...
Sinceramente ora come ora questa situazione mi innervosisce....


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhh...Difficile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















































bellissimo Fedi!!!!


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il dubbio rimane ma non ho nulla cui appellarmi se non sensazioni, cose dette alla mia amica e a me scherzando...
> Sinceramente ora come ora questa situazione mi innervosisce....


Scusa Giusy ma non ho capito, quali problemi ha questo tuo amico?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Giusy ma non ho capito, quali problemi ha questo tuo amico?


Problemi personali, lavoro che non c'è nonostante la laurea, insoddisfazione generale, senso di inadeguatezza ad alcune situazioni, evidenti limiti caratteriali, una certa rigidità...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bru, tra il togliermi questo dubbio e perdere la sua amicizia, *preferisco conservare l'amicizia.*
> Il dubbio rimane ma non ho nulla cui appellarmi se non sensazioni, cose dette alla mia amica e a me scherzando...
> Sinceramente ora come ora questa situazione mi innervosisce....


e che amicizia sarebbe?


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Problemi personali, lavoro che non c'è nonostante la laurea, insoddisfazione generale, senso di inadeguatezza ad alcune situazioni, evidenti limiti caratteriali, una certa rigidità...


Scusa Giusy ma cosa ti piace tanto di quest'uomo? Oltre al fatto che prova un interesse per te?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Giusy ma cosa ti piace tanto di quest'uomo? Oltre al fatto che prova un interesse per te?


Non è detto che provi un interesse per me.... se lo sapessi con certezza, non starei qui a scrivere.
Mi piace il suo modo di pensare, simile al mio, i valori in cui crede, che sono gli stessi miei, la sua eleganza, i suoi modi gentili, i momenti in cui si apre, rari ma profondi....


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi piace il suo modo di pensare, simile al mio, i valori in cui crede, che sono gli stessi miei, la sua eleganza, i suoi modi gentili, i momenti in cui si apre, rari ma profondi....


Sempre il discorso dello specchio Giusy...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sempre il discorso dello specchio Giusy...


Forse mi trasmette più tranquillità di tanti uomini distanti anni luce da me...


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Forse mi trasmette più tranquillità di tanti uomini distanti anni luce da me...


Un uomo che sta male con se stesso ti trasmette tranquillità?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un uomo che sta male con se stesso ti trasmette tranquillità?


Per alcuni suoi modi di essere si.
Per altri no.
Ma in parte la sua irrequietezza deriva dalla mancanza di una storia d'amore...


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per alcuni suoi modi di essere si.
> Per altri no.
> Ma in parte la sua irrequietezza deriva dalla mancanza di una storia d'amore...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, come per te. Si torna sempre lì. Ti piacciono gli uomini che sono come te (o credi che lo siano). Pericoloso Giusy, molto pericoloso. Come se l'incontrare la persona giusta risolvesse la vita. Non è così, l'amore va costruito, giorno per giorno.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, come per te. Si torna sempre lì. *Ti piacciono gli uomini che sono come te* (o credi che lo siano). Pericoloso Giusy, molto pericoloso. Come se l'incontrare la persona giusta risolvesse la vita. Non è così, l'amore va costruito, giorno per giorno.


No MK, questo è l'unico caso.
Di solito mi piacciono proprio gli uomini opposti a me.
Non ho idea di cosa sia meglio o peggio, visto che le mie sono state tutte "storielle" tranne una, per cui non saprei proprio qual è la persona giusta per me.
Chissà Chen che direbbe....


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho idea di cosa sia meglio o peggio, visto che le mie sono state tutte "storielle" tranne una, per cui non saprei proprio qual è la persona giusta per me.
> Chissà Chen che direbbe....


E chiamiamolo... CHEEEEEEEEEEEN....

Ti capisco Giusy sai, per questo consigliavo l'analisi. Come ti dicevo già tempo fa, a me ha cambiato la vita.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è detto che provi un interesse per me.... se lo sapessi con certezza, non starei qui a scrivere.
> Mi piace il suo modo di pensare, simile al mio, i valori in cui crede, che sono gli stessi miei, la sua eleganza, i suoi modi gentili, i* momenti in cui si apre, rari ma profondi....*


 
o profondi perché rari... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Baci


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> o profondi perché rari...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse sono io che carico questa persona di eccessivi aspetti positivi....
Non lo so...
Che confusione...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Forse sono io che carico questa persona di eccessivi aspetti positivi....
> Non lo so...
> *Che confusione*...


 
...sarà perché ti amo?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Giusy da' retta a me.
Tu stai sprecando tempo.

Per il tuo bello gli serve una non come te.
E a te serve uno non come lui.

E' semplicissimo.

Besos!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...sarà perché ti amo?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cioè?
A me chi serve? E a lui chi serve?


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...sarà perché ti amo?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   Vere ma che ti succede? E' l'atmosfera natalizia?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere ma che ti succede? E' l'atmosfera natalizia?


scusate l'iNtromissione......IL VESUVIO E' BIANCO FINO A GIU' FA FREDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Dicembre 2007)

*PER GIUSY ROSSELLA COL CUORE A PUNTO INTERROGATIVO?????*

Cara Giusy rossellina....stai a sentire una che in amore ha fatto tanti di quegli sbagli che potrebbe scriverci un libro, ma una cosa l'ha capita....bisogna parlare, parlare, parlare e dire tutto, buttare tutto fuori; perchè altrimenti succedono macelli e stai male in un modo che neanche puoi immaginare.
Puoi dire quanto vuoi che preferisic tenere l'amicizia con questo ragazzo....non è vero, sarebbe un rapporto falso, come, perdoami, credo per te sia stato da quando gli hai confessato anni fa che provavi qualcosa in più.....
Ridiglielo ora, buttati....un'amicizia così non ti serve se vuoi qualcosa di +; non saresti una buona amica. Ti prego, ti prego....parlaci, ascoltami e butta fuori tutto; se occorre parla anche delle impressioni dell'amica comune.
Un altro 2 di picche è immensamente preferibile allo stato di incertezza che ti attanaglia in questo momento.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Provo a tirare fuori tutto.
Il problema è questo.
Sono insicura, moltissimo, con lui.
Negli ultimi due anni sono cambiata tanto, ho frequentato uomini che mi hanno fatto sentire desiderata, seppur non amata, ma cui sono piaciuta, e che me l'hanno fatto capire subito.
Questo mi ha dato sicurezza, ha cambiato anche il mio modo di approcciarmi ad un uomo che mi piace.
Con lui questo non succede. Perchè?
Perchè è stato l'unico che mi ha respinto. Perchè ai suoi occhi mi sento brutta, non attraente, ritorna in me tutta quell'insicurezza che avevo eliminato.
Per questo non riesco a parlargli, perchè se mi respingesse di nuovo io tornerei in quel baratro, che ora riesco a tenere a bada, perchè c'è il dubbio (gli piaccio o no?) ma che, se lui mi rifiutasse ancora, si ripresenterebbe più vivo e concreto e quindi drammatico.....


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè ai suoi occhi mi sento brutta, non attraente, ritorna in me tutta quell'insicurezza che avevo eliminato.


E ritorno a dirti sempre le stesse cose. E' lo specchio. I rapporti sono un'altra cosa. Probabilmente se accadesse qualcosa fra voi saresti la prima  a tirarti indietro, ad avere dei dubbi.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Provo a tirare fuori tutto.
> Il problema è questo.
> Sono insicura, moltissimo, con lui.
> Negli ultimi due anni sono cambiata tanto, ho frequentato uomini che mi hanno fatto sentire desiderata, seppur non amata, ma cui sono piaciuta, e che me l'hanno fatto capire subito.
> ...


Giusy purtroppo non possiamo avere tutto...neanche quando lo desideriamo con tutte le nostre forze e crediamo di meritarlo; è la vita che è così...ma francamente se fosse diversa sai che palle?
Sei insicura con lui, ma sai benissimo che ci sono uomini che ti hanno fatta sentire desiderata....tu sei desiderabile, sei una donna itelligente e sensibile....se non ti vuole ui ce ne saranno altri, senza che questo debba minare le tue certezze...
o ti sei incaponita perchè è l'unico che ti ha respinta?
a proposito, degli amici pugliesi, sfidando la neve e con ben otto ore di viaggio, mi hanno portato da bitonto un olio buonissimo....ieri ho fatto delle bruschette.....per 18 persone.....non ti dico...


----------



## Old Confù (17 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Cara Giusy rossellina....stai a sentire una che in amore ha fatto tanti di quegli sbagli che potrebbe scriverci un libro, ma una cosa l'ha capita....bisogna parlare, parlare, parlare e dire tutto, buttare tutto fuori; perchè altrimenti succedono macelli e stai male in un modo che neanche puoi immaginare.
> Puoi dire quanto vuoi che preferisic tenere l'amicizia con questo ragazzo....non è vero, sarebbe un rapporto falso, come, perdoami, credo per te sia stato da quando gli hai confessato anni fa che provavi qualcosa in più.....
> Ridiglielo ora, buttati....un'amicizia così non ti serve se vuoi qualcosa di +; non saresti una buona amica. Ti prego, ti prego....parlaci, ascoltami e butta fuori tutto; se occorre parla anche delle impressioni dell'amica comune.
> Un altro 2 di picche è immensamente preferibile allo stato di incertezza che ti attanaglia in questo momento.


Quoto *Amore&psiche* ....è vero..ha rigione,tutto secondo me, sarebbe meglio,anche un NO, piuttosto, che qst incertezza!!!

Giusy, secondo me i sentimenti per lui (di qualsiasi natura siano...)sono ormai troppo forti, per tacere, cmq sia perderesti la tranquillità e l'obbiettività dell'amicizia...non puoi essere sicura e tranquilla con lui in questo modo e lui ne risentirebbe !!!

In una cosa concordo però con *Vere*, tu in qst momento,vorresti un rapporto d'amore...se lui non ricambiasse, sarebbe assurdo secondo me, mantenere un'amicizia perchè sarebbe un "compromesso" che giova solo a lui...mentre dal suo canto...non farebbe nulla per provare a modificare il rapporto nel modo in cui lo vorresti tu!!!
e mi sembrerebbe una cosa troppo sbilanciata (e contro di me)continuare a sforzarmi di essere amica con una persona con la quale voglio stare....
Insomma detto in soldoni:_Se tu, non vuoi darmi quello che voglio,perchè io dovrei darti quello che vuoi tu?!?_ capisco i 9 anni, ma se si trattasse di scegliere tra lui, e soffocare 1 mio sentimento(e rischiare di star male)sceglierei ME!
Quindi momentaneamente mi ci allontanerei...in ogni caso...poi se è VERA amicizia resisterà anche a qst scossone e una volta stemperato il sentimento,tornerete amici....
Lo stesso discorso, vale, se non gli dici nulla, a lungo andare potresti cmq espodere, o peggio ancora condizionare le tue future relazioni, anche con altra gente...

Per cui, secondo me, dovresti prenderla con + leggerezza, PARLAGLI e se non va bene, distaccati un pochino da lui...non potrebbe farti che bene!!!


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> tu in qst momento,vorresti un rapporto d'amore...


Questo è chiaro. Quello che non mi è chiaro è: Giusy vuole una storia con quest'uomo perché è lui? O perché vuole una storia, a prescindere...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro. Quello che non mi è chiaro è: Giusy vuole una storia con quest'uomo perché è lui? O perché vuole una storia, a prescindere...


credo la seconda, per trovare le conferme che ceca e che, purtroppo nessuno può darle se nn sè stessa.....beso a te


----------



## Old Confù (17 Dicembre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro. Quello che non mi è chiaro è: Giusy vuole una storia con quest'uomo perché è lui? O perché vuole una storia, a prescindere...


Penso che non sarebbe tanto rilevante...infatti dicevo: di qualsiasi natura sia...

Non è rilevante in questo momento per quanto riguarda l'interazione con lui!
lei lo vuole, o pensa di volerlo...può darsi sia vero o può essere la proiezione di se stessa...ma è arrivata ad un vicolo cieco, quello in cui non fa che chiedersi,_come_ _potrebbe essere...cosa seccederebbe se..._
E sono dubbi che secondo me deve togliersi....poi probabilmente, stare con lui non sarebbe come immagina(come amico è un conto, come fidanzato,una persona può essere tutt'altro)...ma in qst momento, credo l'abbia idealizzato!
Per cui, se ci fosse anche solo una speranza, farebbe meglio a giocarsela...!!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*

Vediamo cosa sbuca dalle TUE parole

Provo a tirare fuori tutto.
Il problema è questo.
Sono insicura, moltissimo, con lui.
Negli ultimi due anni sono cambiata tanto, ho frequentato uomini che mi hanno fatto sentire desiderata, seppur non amata, ma cui sono piaciuta, e che me l'hanno fatto capire subito.
Questo mi ha dato sicurezza, ha cambiato anche il mio modo di approcciarmi ad un uomo che mi piace.
Con lui questo non succede. Perchè?
Perchè di lui te ne importa come uomo non come cartina tornasole della tua autostima...
Perchè è stato l'unico che mi ha respinto. Perchè ai suoi occhi mi sento brutta, non attraente, ritorna in me tutta quell'insicurezza che avevo eliminato.
Io la butto lì.... sia che alcuni uomini respoingono perchè non si sentono all'altezza. Una specie di denuncia di inadeguatezza che porta al rifiuto....
Per questo non riesco a parlargli, perchè se mi respingesse di nuovo io tornerei in quel baratro, che ora riesco a tenere a bada, perchè c'è il dubbio (gli piaccio o no?) ma che, se lui mi rifiutasse ancora, si ripresenterebbe più vivo e concreto e quindi drammatico
E questo dubbio di non sapere se gli piaci ti permette di sostenere e sostentare un'amiciazia che è chiaramente sentimentale? Io non mi permetto di giudicarti nè di darti consigli a questo punto, solo un'esortazione per il tuo personale benessere.... fai chiarezza. A volte quello che noi sentiamo o percepiamo lo vogliamo a tutti i costi addossare all'altro... non è così!  Ho avuto una "discussione leggera con mia figlia" banalissima, io dicevo che un colore era "magenta" e lei "solferino".... e cercavamo un parametro comune..... bene alla fine abbiamo constatato che era lo stesso colore con al massimo qualche gradazione più o meno marcata.......... un rosso-viola fuscia acceso!
  Sembra una sciocchezza ma eravamo coinvinte entrambe della nostra buonafede ma.... era veramente tale solo che la nostra mancanza di capacità di confronto sul piano pratico ha permesso una piccola discussione.... poi dinita in una risata.
Perchè sei convinta che le TUE sensdazioni siano il verbo in questo contendere in cui, a mio avviso, entrambi non sapete fare il primo passo?
E comunque, tu vuoi tenere comunque l'amicizia..... ti informo che l'amicizia è un'altra cosa,  forse questo rapporto a te piace così com'è, ma fatti il favore di dargli una definizione differente..... la più classica a spanne sarebbe amicizia sentimentale molto coinvolta!!!!
Bruja


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> credo l'abbia idealizzato!
> Per cui, se ci fosse anche solo una speranza, farebbe meglio a giocarsela...!!!


Proprio così. Lo credo anch'io. Dovrebbe parlargli senza se e senza ma.
Direttamente.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> credo la seconda, per trovare le conferme che ceca e che, purtroppo nessuno può darle se nn sè stessa.....beso a te


Infatti. E' da lei che deve partire. E capire se quest'uomo le piace davvero o se è l'idea dell'amore che tanto l'attira. Un bacio anche a te.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere ma che ti succede? E' l'atmosfera natalizia?


 
no no, io sono Crotala Inside, ogni tanto si nota di piu'

P.S. AmoreePsiche, anche le Alpi sono imbiancate e nevica anche sulla Mole!!!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2007)

*Lui e Te*

Cara Giusy:

- per me un uomo come lui ha bisogno di vedersi FORTE negli occhi della sua donna. E tu invece fai da specchio alle sue debolezze, ergo, non vai bene

- idem al contrario. Hai bisogno di rassicurazioni, e lui - per i motivi  di cui sopra - non te le puo' dare.

Lui ha bisogno di una sempliciotta, tu di uno piu' concreto.

Besos!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Ho letto tutti i vostri interventi e gli spunti di riflessione sono tanti....
Ora come ora non ho la possibilità di vivere una storia d'amore, ma diverse storie, visto che ricevo proposte di frequentazione senza alcun legame.
E sono stanca di queste storielle, fatte sì di passione, ma cui manca tutto il resto.
Con uomini interessanti, per carità, ma che oltre la serata, gli sms infuocati ed i complimenti non vanno.
Sento il desiderio di una storia normale, regolare, con un uomo che ha il mio stesso desiderio, le mie stesse necessità. Lui è specchio di me? Che ben venga, se insieme possiamo stare bene. E lui mi piace, non solo per come è fatto fuori.
Sono stata brava 4 anni fa a mettere a tacere tutto, non sono presa come lo ero allora, potrei anche chiudere qui e far finta che certe sensazioni non ci siano, che lui sia sempre il mio amico. 
Ma mi chiedo: e se insieme potessimo star bene? se riuscissimo a darci a vicenda ciò che cerchiamo? 
Il fulcro del discorso è il mio timore, timore che, come dice Bruja, le mie sensazioni siano mie e non davvero dettate da lui, timore che mi ridica di no, timore di aver preso un'ennesima cantonata....
Lo so che dovrei parlargli, lo so che questa amicizia ha una macchia, ma, perdonate la metafora, preferisco pulirla via.
Il prezzo sarebbe troppo alto....


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*

Attenzione, io non ho detto che non puoi tenere questo rapporto come sta o, al massimo, dandogli una spolverata.... ho solo detto che in cuor tuo tu sai bene quello che ti piacerebbe fosse, e temi che il rischio di chiarire deludendo questo tuo progetto interiore, possa essere procrastinato a data da destinarsi.
Ho quindi solo fatto considerazioni, ma davanti a tutto ci sei tu e sei tu che devi stare bene e se stai bene così come ora ti senti, o ritieni sia preferibile ad altre scelte, niente e nessuno può forzarti la mano........
Bruja


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ora come ora non ho la possibilità di vivere una storia d'amore, ma diverse storie, visto che ricevo proposte di frequentazione senza alcun legame.


Giusy non hai la possibilità di vivere una storia d'amore perché non hai incontrato l'uomo giusto per te. Va bene. Quest'uomo senti che potrebbe essere giusto. Ma hai paura di parlargli direttamente perché potresti perdere la sua amicizia. Dici. Secondo me invece la questione è diversa, hai paura di capire che non sia giusto per te. Lo idealizzi Giusy. E, come giustamente ha sottolineato Bruja, sei tu l'unica che può decidere. Se continuare a idealizzare o iniziare a costruire...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy non hai la possibilità di vivere una storia d'amore perché non hai incontrato l'uomo giusto per te. Va bene. Quest'uomo senti che potrebbe essere giusto. Ma hai paura di parlargli direttamente perché potresti perdere la sua amicizia. Dici. Secondo me invece la questione è diversa, hai paura di capire che non sia giusto per te. Lo idealizzi Giusy. E, come giustamente ha sottolineato Bruja, sei tu l'unica che può decidere. Se continuare a idealizzare o iniziare a costruire...


Credo abbia ragione Verena, lui vede in me le sue debolezze, perchè, come amica, spesso le sottolineo senza giudicarle affinchè possa superarle.
Spesso mi ripete che non avendo un lavoro non se la sente di stare seriamente con una donna che molto probabilmente già lavora.
E se penso alla ragazza che gli piaceva questa estate, sì, era semplice, e forse lui si sentiva forte ed importante davanti a lei.
Io forse sono troppo, ma non nel senso che lui è poco per me, ma nel senso che non si sente spinto verso di me perchè forse si sente sotto esame, perchè pensa sia difficile avere a che fare con me, sarebbe un pensiero in più.
E non voglio assolutamente, io voglio la sua serenità.
Vero anche che se tra noi dovesse succedere qualcosa, potrebbero venirmi dei dubbi, potrei rendermi conto che non mi sta bene.
Decidere.... credo sia meglio per entrambi lasciar perdere.... ci faremmo del male.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io forse sono troppo, ma non nel senso che lui è poco per me, ma nel senso che non si sente spinto verso di me perchè forse si sente sotto esame, perchè pensa sia difficile avere a che fare con me, sarebbe un pensiero in più.


Giusy scusa ma non credo sia possibile avere una storia partendo da queste considerazioni...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Credo abbia ragione Verena, lui vede in me le sue debolezze, perchè, come amica, spesso le sottolineo senza giudicarle affinchè possa superarle.
> Spesso mi ripete che non avendo un lavoro non se la sente di stare seriamente con una donna che molto probabilmente già lavora.
> E se penso alla ragazza che gli piaceva questa estate, sì, era semplice, e forse lui si sentiva forte ed importante davanti a lei.
> Io forse sono troppo, ma non nel senso che lui è poco per me, ma nel senso che non si sente spinto verso di me perchè forse si sente sotto esame, perchè pensa sia difficile avere a che fare con me, sarebbe un pensiero in più.
> ...


Senti, Giù, io leggo leggo e penso solo una cosa: quest'uomo forse ha mille pregi e un solo difetto, ma che difetto! Io non potrei mai stare con un uomo che ha paura. Paura di prendersi le responsabilità delle azioni, delle parole e dei sentimenti. Paura di essere ed esistere. Paura di una donna come te. Paura di fare scelte pesanti e cambiare una vita che non gli piace. Preferisco un uomo con molti difetti che posso accettare, che uno perfetto per me in tutto, tranne ceh per un 'piccolo' particolare....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2007)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Senti, Giù, io leggo leggo e penso solo una cosa: quest'uomo forse ha mille pregi e un solo difetto, ma che difetto! Io non potrei mai stare con un uomo che ha paura. Paura di prendersi le responsabilità delle azioni, delle parole e dei sentimenti. Paura di essere ed esistere. *Paura di una donna come te. Paura di fare scelte pesanti e cambiare una vita che non gli piace. Preferisco un uomo con molti difetti che posso accettare, che uno perfetto per me in tutto, tranne ceh per un 'piccolo' particolare....*


 

...e perché credi in 21 anni tra me e Vincenzo non abbia funzionato??!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Non è che poi mi siano mancati i fidanzati, eh....

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...e perché credi in 21 anni tra me e Vincenzo non abbia funzionato??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesò, tu eri DAVVERO TROPPO per lui, non è che lui lo pensava o temeva!
Dati di fatto!
Conti alla mano!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy scusa ma non credo sia possibile avere una storia partendo da queste considerazioni...


Vorrei fargli capire che non deve aver paura di me....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vorrei fargli capire che non deve aver paura di me....

















Giusy....no buona idea...

cambia articolo, non è un inizio promettente...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Senti, Giù, io leggo leggo e penso solo una cosa: quest'uomo forse ha mille pregi e un solo difetto, ma che difetto! Io non potrei mai stare con un uomo che ha paura. Paura di prendersi le responsabilità delle azioni, delle parole e dei sentimenti. Paura di essere ed esistere. Paura di una donna come te. Paura di fare scelte pesanti e cambiare una vita che non gli piace. Preferisco un uomo con molti difetti che posso accettare, che uno perfetto per me in tutto, tranne ceh per un 'piccolo' particolare....


Lo so Grande, hai ragione, ma se riuscissi a dargli la forza necessaria?
Se sentendosi amato....riuscisse a trovare di nuovo quella forza che gli manca?


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lo so Grande, hai ragione, ma se riuscissi a dargli la forza necessaria?
> Se sentendosi amato....riuscisse a trovare di nuovo quella forza che gli manca?


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Giusy parti da qui: devi sentirti amata tu. E' questo l'importante.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Giusy parti da qui: devi sentirti amata tu. E' questo l'importante.


Beh certo, ci dovrebbe essere un dare e ricevere...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lo so Grande, hai ragione, ma se riuscissi a dargli la forza necessaria?
> Se sentendosi amato....riuscisse a trovare di nuovo quella forza che gli manca?


Allora fallo sentire amato e vedi se tira fuori la forza necessaria a far valere i suoi sentimenti.
MA le persone non cmabiano, smussano.
Io lo so.
Se ci devi ancora sbattere il muso, vai.
Se no, desisti.
La vita è uuna sola e  non si spreca a domandarsi cosa accadrebbe se....
'Sai che penso? Che alla fine saremmo sempre la coppia ideale e mi domando cosa ci manca, se ci manca, e perchè non siamo ancora finiti insieme.' questo direi... e starei a vedere che succede.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh certo, ci dovrebbe essere un dare e ricevere...


Ecco brava, comincia a pensare a uomini in grado di dare. Da subito però, non grazie alla forza dell'amore eh...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Allora fallo sentire amato e vedi se tira fuori la forza necessaria a far valere i suoi sentimenti.
> MA le persone non cmabiano, smussano.
> Io lo so.
> Se ci devi ancora sbattere il muso, vai.
> ...


Si, lo farò, appena si presenta l'occasione....
Una frase simile gliel'ho detta due settimane fa, ma in tono scherzoso....


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, lo farò, appena si presenta l'occasione....
> Una frase simile gliel'ho detta due settimane fa, ma in tono scherzoso....


 
Io non vorrei scoraggiarti e neppure essere pessimista, ma se proprio ci tieni, con questo tipo devi usare strategia e tattica..... per farla breve lo devi mettere in mezzo in modo che si trovi davanti ad una decisione comunque e quantunque.
Il come lo puoi sapere solo tu conoscendolo e sapendo il suo modo di agire, di pensare e di trarre conclusioni.
Diversamente questo farà lo gnorri tutta la vita ....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non vorrei scoraggiarti e neppure essere pessimista, ma se proprio ci tieni, con questo tipo devi usare strategia e tattica..... per farla breve lo devi mettere in mezzo in modo che si trovi davanti ad una decisione comunque e quantunque.
> Il come lo puoi sapere solo tu conoscendolo e sapendo il suo modo di agire, di pensare e di trarre conclusioni.
> Diversamente questo farà lo gnorri tutta la vita ....
> Bruja


l'ultima che hai detto.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non vorrei scoraggiarti e neppure essere pessimista, ma se proprio ci tieni, con questo tipo devi usare strategia e tattica..... per farla breve lo devi mettere in mezzo in modo che si trovi davanti ad una decisione comunque e quantunque.
> *Il come lo puoi sapere solo tu conoscendolo e sapendo il suo modo di agire, di pensare e di trarre conclusioni.*
> Diversamente questo farà lo gnorri tutta la vita ....
> Bruja


Non è semplice.... non so proprio da dove iniziare....


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è semplice.... non so proprio da dove iniziare....


 
Che posso dire, dacci due dritte e proveremo noi a fare le streghe del macbeth!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che posso dire, dacci due dritte e proveremo noi a fare le streghe del macbeth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh... è un tipo piuttosto freddo... non gli piacciono le donne appariscenti... non si lascia andare.... è intelligente...


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*Giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh... è un tipo piuttosto freddo... non gli piacciono le donne appariscenti... non si lascia andare.... è intelligente...


 
Tesoro che sia freddo e non si lasci andare era già in conto..... intelligente è probabilissimo, che non abbia preferenze per l'esteriorità è spesso implicito nell'intelligenza. 
Non è molto ma credo che la sola via con lui sia di creare dei presupposti in cui sia obbligato a sbottonarsi... non andate al cinema, a ballare, a teatro? Cosa predilige, perfino un giro in libreria se ama i libri potrebbe essere un pretesto, e tu cerchi un libro che possa creare una situazione di comunicazione trasversale.... insomma ci sono piccole caratteristiche, personalismi.... di quelli devi tenere conto!!!
Devi intrigarlo senza che lui capisca che è intenzionale.... quello che lui ama  come svago, offriglielo in modo molto casuale ma suadente. crea situazioni in cui debba per forza sbilanciarsi.... un po' di sano cinismo in queste cose è necessario, non esistono strateghi buonisti!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh... è un tipo piuttosto freddo... non gli piacciono le donne appariscenti... non si lascia andare.... è intelligente...


*Ahò...ma allora...se tromba o no qui?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	















*

*Buscopann*


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> *Ahò...ma allora...se tromba o no qui?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mancava il tuo tocco delicato e impalpabile.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2007)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Tesò, tu eri DAVVERO TROPPO per lui, non è che lui lo pensava o temeva!
> Dati di fatto!
> Conti alla mano!!!


 
ecco a cosa servono le amiche! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Bacione e Abbraccione!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Ahò...ma allora...se tromba o no qui?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si tromba....
Almeno non con lui....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.....
Ci devo pensare....
Come intrigarlo....
Ci penso...


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non si tromba....
> Almeno non con lui....


allora con chi?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> allora con chi?


Le possibilità ci sarebbero....


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Le possibilità ci sarebbero....


valuta ragazza... valuta...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> valuta ragazza... valuta...


Si ma sono possibilità senza futuro...
Storielle come ne ho già avute....


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si ma sono possibilità senza futuro...
> Storielle come ne ho già avute....


io direi di valutare la persona e non il futuro... del futuro non possiamo mai sapere...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> io direi di valutare la persona e non il futuro... del futuro non possiamo mai sapere...


Appunto... sono persone che già in partenza non possono o non vogliono darmi nulla di più...


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Appunto... sono persone che già in partenza non possono o non vogliono darmi nulla di più...


Scusa Giusi, ma nessuno inizia pensando che sarà per sempre...
Se è una bella persona, vale la pena provare... o no?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Scusa Giusi, ma nessuno inizia pensando che sarà per sempre...
> Se è una bella persona, vale la pena provare... o no?


Si, può darsi... si, approfondisco...


----------



## @lex (17 Dicembre 2007)

azzzz, mi dici che non ne vuoi parlare e poi ti apparti con la virago? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (che poi diciamocelo, sarà adatta a darti consigli visto che lei più che svestirli li veste?)
ok, la smetto


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azzzz, mi dici che non ne vuoi parlare e poi ti apparti con la virago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh si, ne parlavamo qui...
Vabè tanto sono le stesse cose che ho detto a te...


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azzzz, mi dici che non ne vuoi parlare e poi ti apparti con la virago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non siamo appartate, partecipa pure... cosa non condividi?


----------



## @lex (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non siamo appartate, partecipa pure... cosa non condividi?


nono, io davo un giudizio ilare sulla consigliera, i consigli manco li ho letti....a prescindere dicevo.....(e sto a scherzà se non si era capito) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: senza scherzare, io questo thread, come dissi a giusy un'altra volta, non l'ho nemmeno letto perchè troppo lungo e quando è stato aperto la sera era già bello pieno e ho rinunciato a leggerlo....di nuovo scusa tesò...


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> nono, io davo un giudizio ilare sulla consigliera, i consigli manco li ho letti....a prescindere dicevo.....(e sto a scherzà se non si era capito)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di nulla


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> di nulla


Mi sa che il tesò era a me...


----------



## @lex (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> di nulla


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh... è un tipo piuttosto freddo... non gli piacciono le donne appariscenti... non si lascia andare.... è intelligente...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ... Scusa Giusy ma non mi sembra si sia fatto problemi con la tipa, che era piuttosto appariscente no? Secondo me tu sopravvaluti e idealizzi troppo. Io comincerei a valutare concretamente quello che ti piace e quello che non ti piace di quest'uomo. Che sarà pure intelligente ma mi sembra molto confuso...


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Ahò...ma allora...se tromba o no qui?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































   questo si chiama sano realismo


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2007)

*Mah....*

In questo thread comincio a sentire odore di " qualcuno mi tiene la mano"!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In questo thread comincio a sentire odore di " qualcuno mi tiene la mano"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In che senso Bru?


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2007)

*Giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> In che senso Bru?


 
Che ad un certo punto non si sa quali siano i pesci migliori da pigliare, e mi riferisco alla metafora in sé!
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che ad un certo punto non si sa quali siano i pesci migliori da pigliare, e mi riferisco alla metafora in sé!
> Bruja


Bru, mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere...
E' un periodo particolare....


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Bru, mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere...
> E' un periodo particolare....


 
Facoltà più che accordata.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Dicembre 2007)

Scrivo ma giusto così, per condividere....
Ieri sera il mio amico famoso mi ha invitato ad andare con lui (ma aveva invitato anche altre due amiche) a casa di un suo amico che aveva organizzato una serata con giochi di società.
Io gli ho detto di no perchè avevo un appuntamento....con un altro uomo.
Oggi ha chiesto delucidazioni sul tipo in questione alla mia amica (quella delle sensazioni). Domanda: perchè non ha chiesto a me? Siamo amici!!!! Vabè...
Stasera voleva andassi con lui ad una festa in un locale (ma lo ha chiesto anche ad altre due amiche) ed io gli ho detto di no perchè ho già un altro impegno.
Morale della favola: poco fa la mia amica mi ha chiamato e mi ha detto che va a questa festa con una sua vecchia amica, una che conosce da circa 7-8 anni, ma che sente ogni tanto e vede ancora più raramente. Lei è convinta che sia tipo una ripicca da bambini.
Allora gli ho scritto un sms: "Ciao! Vai alla festa al *?".
E lui: "Si" (davvero così).
Ed io: "Buona serata! Divertiti"
E lui: "Grazie. Anche a te".
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2007)

state messi bene a bambinate


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> state messi bene a bambinate


Mah....
Io non credo che davvero lo abbia fatto per ripicca dai....


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mah....
> Io non credo che davvero lo abbia fatto per ripicca dai....


no, ma un pò di "fatti propri" sarebbero normali per entrambi 
ti dirò sinceramente che quest'amica che fa raccolta e smistamento notizie non mi piace, anche se fosse a fin di bene... fa male...
ma tu... perchè gli hai chiesto per sms dove va stasera?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> no, ma un pò di "fatti propri" sarebbero normali per entrambi
> ti dirò sinceramente che quest'amica che fa raccolta e smistamento notizie non mi piace, anche se fosse a fin di bene... fa male...
> ma tu... perchè gli hai chiesto per sms dove va stasera?


No davvero, questa amica è fidatissima, so che può sembrare difficile da contemplare come idea, ma è così.
Gliel'ho chiesto per metterlo alla prova, per vedere se tirava fuori questa amica anche con me...
Invece non me ne ha parlato affatto, anzi.... mi ha risposto a monosillabi!


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No davvero, questa amica è fidatissima, so che può sembrare difficile da contemplare come idea, ma è così.
> Gliel'ho chiesto per metterlo alla prova, per vedere se tirava fuori questa amica anche con me...
> Invece non me ne ha parlato affatto, anzi.... mi ha risposto a monosillabi!


secondo te non sa che l'amica che racconta tutto a lui, fa altrettanto con te...???
per la serie: i segreti sono quelle cose che si raccontano ad una persona alla volta...


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> poco fa la mia amica mi ha chiamato e mi ha detto che va a questa festa con una sua vecchia amica, una che conosce da circa 7-8 anni, ma che sente ogni tanto e vede ancora più raramente. Lei è convinta che sia tipo una ripicca da bambini.
> Allora gli ho scritto un sms: "Ciao! Vai alla festa al *?".
> E lui: "Si" (davvero così).
> Ed io: "Buona serata! Divertiti"
> ...


Giusy se non fai qualcosa SUBITO tra poco te lo ritrovi fidanzato con un'altra... Certo che pure tu eh, ti interessa tanto e poi esci con gli altri, e glielo dici pure!!!! Mah...


----------



## Old Confù (21 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> _Giusy se non fai qualcosa SUBITO tra poco te lo ritrovi fidanzato con un'altra... _Certo che pure tu eh, ti interessa tanto e poi esci con gli altri, e glielo dici pure!!!! Mah...


 
*Muovitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!*


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> secondo te non sa che l'amica che racconta tutto a lui, fa altrettanto con te...???
> per la serie: i segreti sono quelle cose che si raccontano ad una persona alla volta...


Ma la cosa che non capisco è: perchè dirlo alla nostra amica (sapendo che lei poi me lo dice) e non a me, soprattutto quando ti chiedo se vai a quella festa?
Perchè non dirmi: si, ci vado, e ci vado con Pinca Palla?


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy se non fai qualcosa SUBITO tra poco te lo ritrovi fidanzato con un'altra... Certo che pure tu eh, ti interessa tanto e poi esci con gli altri, e glielo dici pure!!!! Mah...


Si, esco con altri, perchè non posso aspettarlo in eterno.
E poi, io non gli ho detto nulla, ma lui ha chiesto alla mia amica e lei gli ha detto che uscivo con un uomo. Basta, nient'altro....
Poteva chiederen a me per quale motivo non sarei andata alla festa...
Senza stare lì a fare pettegolezzo....


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, esco con altri, perchè non posso aspettarlo in eterno.


Secondo me lui la pensa esattamente come te. Esce con altre perché non può aspettare in eterno... Aspetta che la prima mossa la faccia tu, come avevi già fatto anni fa (e visto che allora l'avevi fatto, beh...). Tira in ballo la vostra amica perché non sa più che fare... Se tu sai cosa fare (lo sai?), FALLO!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Secondo me lui la pensa esattamente come te. Esce con altre perché non può aspettare in eterno... Aspetta che la prima mossa la faccia tu, come avevi già fatto anni fa (e visto che allora l'avevi fatto, beh...). Tira in ballo la vostra amica perché non sa più che fare... Se tu sai cosa fare (lo sai?), FALLO!!!!


Boh.... non ci vedo chiaro....


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh.... non ci vedo chiaro....


Vedo. Allora lascia stare Giusy, però non ti arrabbiare se troverà presto qualcuna con le idee più chiare. Gli uomini sono meno complicati di quello che sembra sai.


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vedo. Allora lascia stare Giusy, però non ti arrabbiare se troverà presto qualcuna con le idee più chiare. Gli uomini sono meno complicati di quello che sembra sai.


Si, lo so, e proprio per questo le sue reazioni non mi sembrano ripicche, troppo sottile per un uomo.
Non credo ci sia un collegamento tra ciò che faccio io e ciò che fa lui...


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, lo so, e proprio per questo le sue reazioni non mi sembrano ripicche, troppo sottile per un uomo.
> Non credo ci sia un collegamento tra ciò che faccio io e ciò che fa lui...


Credo aspetti una mossa tua. Però se tu non sei convinta lascerei stare...
Probabilmente avete lo stesso desiderio di una storia d'amore, più innamorati dell'idea dell'amore che di una persona vera e propria. Forse.
Situazione complicata, e più tempo passa più ci si incasina...


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, lo so, e proprio per questo le sue reazioni non mi sembrano ripicche, troppo sottile per un uomo.
> Non credo ci sia un collegamento tra ciò che faccio io e ciò che fa lui...


 
Forse io sono una persona lineare e semlice ma anche a me questo chiacchiericcio con l'amica intermediaria ha l'aria posticcia.... ma come, siete amici e dovete passare per interposta persona?  La domanda è, se questa amica si facesse i fatti suoi, (con tutto che sarà una santa persona) ma voi due come comunicate?
Uno non saprebbe dell'altra e non avreste l'idea che vi scambiate gli impegni per mostrarvi reciprocamente impegnati.  Non sò, forse ho un'idea diversa delle cose ma io qualcosa mi sarei inventata per uscire con lui da sola e trovare il modo di farlo sbilanciare .............. e se poi non fosse cosa almeno sò che non devo aspettarmi nulla!!! Questo stare nel dubbio mi pare un voere a tutti i costi lasciare tutto nel limbo del non detto, non chiarito, non confrontato.....
Ma se alla fine è l'amicizia così com'è quella che basta allora come non detto.
Bruja

p.s. Se questo tipo troverà un giorno la "donna" giusta scordati però di restare la sua amica del cuore.... sarà lei a mettere dei paletti!!! E' nell'ordine delle cose.
Lui avrà amiche che saranno anche amiche di lei, e se conosco bene le donne (certo più di quanto le conoscano gli uomini) per le amiche pregresse ci sarà un notevole filtraggio... più erano intime e meno saranno gradite.  Succede sempre così...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Stasera forse faremo cose diverse, staremo con persone diverse....
Neanche a me piace il fatto che non comunichi con me....
Se davvero siamo amici come mai non parliamo degli impegni che abbiamo?
Non lo capisco.... 
Stare da sola con lui è impensabile.... come giustificarlo? Che scusa inventare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera forse faremo cose diverse, staremo con persone diverse....
> Neanche a me piace il fatto che non comunichi con me....
> Se davvero siamo amici come mai non parliamo degli impegni che abbiamo?
> Non lo capisco....
> *Stare da sola con lui è impensabile.... come giustificarlo? Che scusa inventare*?




































Senti Giusy, l'amicizia con lui ...non è un'amicizia ci sono troppe reticenze ...e allora digli quel che senti senza problemi tanto non perdi un vero confidente perché tu non ti confidi e lui nemmeno ...al massimo vi prendete in giro...scherzate ...qualcosa di leggero...
Per stare da soli...semplice: lo chiami e gli dici che vuoi vederlo da solo e di dirti quando può.
E poi ...arrivi agitatissima e ...glielo dici ...un po' a monosillabi ...un po' da demente (come facciamo tutti...) e poi ...tocca a lui...
Oppure...
mi dai il numero e lo chiamo io! Non se ne può più!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Senti Giusy, l'amicizia con lui ...non è un'amicizia ci sono troppe reticenze ...e allora digli quel che senti senza problemi tanto non perdi un vero confidente perché tu non ti confidi e lui nemmeno ...al massimo vi prendete in giro...scherzate ...qualcosa di leggero...
> Per stare da soli...semplice: lo chiami e gli dici che vuoi vederlo da solo e di dirti quando può.
> E poi ...arrivi agitatissima e ...glielo dici ...un po' a monosillabi ...un po' da demente (come facciamo tutti...) e poi ...tocca a lui...
> Oppure...
> mi dai il numero e lo chiamo io! *Non se ne può più!*


Avete ragione....


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Senti Giusy, l'amicizia con lui ...non è un'amicizia ci sono troppe reticenze ...e allora digli quel che senti senza problemi tanto non perdi un vero confidente perché tu non ti confidi e lui nemmeno ...al massimo vi prendete in giro...scherzate ...qualcosa di leggero...
> Per stare da soli...semplice: lo chiami e gli dici che vuoi vederlo da solo e di dirti quando può.
> E poi ...arrivi agitatissima e ...glielo dici ...un po' a monosillabi ...un po' da demente (come facciamo tutti...) e poi ...tocca a lui...
> Oppure...
> mi dai il numero e lo chiamo io! Non se ne può più!



Sul serio Giusy ... ci stai uccidendo


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sul serio Giusy ... *ci stai uccidendo*


Scusatemi....


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scusatemi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scusatemi....


Ma soprattutto ...ti stai uccidendo! Per noi ...capirai ...se qualcuno è stufo salta la discussione...ma tu potresti anche non scrivere qui, ma avresti sempre il pensiero...
Non è possibile che tu stia con il dubbio che potrebbe esserci una storia...
CHIAMALO ORA!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto ...ti stai uccidendo! Per noi ...capirai ...se qualcuno è stufo salta la discussione...ma tu potresti anche non scrivere qui, ma avresti sempre il pensiero...
> Non è possibile che tu stia con il dubbio che potrebbe esserci una storia...
> CHIAMALO ORA!!!


Ci siamo scritti dei messaggi poco fa proprio perchè speravo che stasera venisse con me ed altri amici a fare una pizza.
Invece sta aspettando la risposta da un altro amico, per andare da un'altra parte...
Ma dico io, se ti interesso e ti chiedo se stasera stiamo insieme, non mi rispondi di no, che vai con altri amici....giusto????
O il mondo è capovolto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci siamo scritti dei messaggi poco fa proprio perchè speravo che stasera venisse con me ed altri amici a fare una pizza.
> Invece sta aspettando la risposta da un altro amico, per andare da un'altra parte...
> Ma dico io, se ti interesso e ti chiedo se stasera stiamo insieme, non mi rispondi di no, che vai con altri amici....giusto????
> O il mondo è capovolto?


Guarda che lui di tutto quello che ti gira nella testa ne se un un beato fischio ...per cui potrebbe anche cercare di evitare di vederti con un altro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Il fatto è che finché non ne parlate per lui è come un mese fa ...ci si vede se capita in compagnia ...
Se tu vuoi ...se vuoi qualcosa fai quel che devi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Davvero se vuoi chiamo io!


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci siamo scritti dei messaggi poco fa proprio perchè speravo che stasera venisse con me ed altri amici a fare una pizza.
> Invece sta aspettando la risposta da un altro amico, per andare da un'altra parte...
> Ma dico io, se ti interesso e ti chiedo se stasera stiamo insieme, non mi rispondi di no, che vai con altri amici....giusto????
> O il mondo è capovolto?


Giusy taglia, meriti di meglio ... almeno un Uomo con le palle, che sappia cosa vuole ... quando la tua amica verra' con qualche altro messaggino falle un grosso pernacchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   senti a me cara.


Tanti auguri!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che lui di tutto quello che ti gira nella testa ne se un un beato fischio ...per cui potrebbe anche cercare di evitare di vederti con un altro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo "altro" stasera non c'è, e lui lo sa...
Quindi, se avesse voglia di vedermi, si sarebbe organizzato per farlo.
Mi devo convincere....è inutile!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy taglia, meriti di meglio ... almeno un Uomo con le palle, che sappia cosa vuole ... quando la tua amica verra' con qualche altro messaggino falle un grosso pernacchio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si Marì, lo so.... me lo ripeto sempre ma poi succede qualcosa....e ci ricasco!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Ha deciso di uscire con noi....
Evidentemente il suo amico non ha organizzato più nulla....
Un ripiego quindi....
Scusate, di solito non sono così negativa, ma stasera sto un pò così....


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Dicembre 2007)

Mi sono incazzata....
Lui esce, io resto a casa....
Sono davvero stanca...
Mi sto chiedendo che amicizia del cavolo c'è tra noi.


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

Che tristezza sconfinata....
Continua a chiedere info su di me alla mia amica...
Che amicizia c'è tra noi dopo tanti anni????


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che tristezza sconfinata....
> Continua a chiedere info su di me alla mia amica...
> Che amicizia c'è tra noi dopo tanti anni????


Giusy, di la verità...fai finta di non capire vero, VERO?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lui è  "picato"(lento,impacciato,poco esperiente)....mi sa...
ma se continua a chiedere notizie alla tua amica, sulla tua vita privata...non è perchè non c'è amicizia....(o per meglio dire, NON c'è amicizia nel senso del termine e del sentimento in se), ma semplicemente perchè credo che anche lui vorrebbe qlcs in più, ma evidentemente non sa come chiederla....!!!

Prendilo da parte, chiedigli di andare a prendere un caffè insieme e parlagli!!!
Sta storia non può continuare ad andare avanti cosìììììììììììììì!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giusy, di la verità...fai finta di non capire vero, VERO?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Vi sto scocciando vero????
Il problema è che io non sono affatto sicura che lui voglia altro...
E non capisco affatto perchè certe domande non le faccia a ME!
Per questo credo che per la nostra amicizia sia una sconfitta....


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vi sto scocciando vero????
> Il problema è che io non sono affatto sicura che lui voglia altro...
> E non capisco affatto perchè certe domande non le faccia a ME!
> Per questo credo che per la nostra amicizia sia una sconfitta....


Figurati, fosse per me, potremmo andare avanti fino all'anno prossimo.....
Il problema è tuo....e sarebbe brutto se tra un pò di tempo ti ritrovi a pensare, a come sarebbe potuta finire, seeeee...


----------



## Bruja (23 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*

Non lo so se lui sia tonto o tardo.... ma se non sta mettendo im mezzo scuse per irretire la tua amica, qualcosa di te gli dovrà pure importare con tutto quel darsi da fare a parlarle di te!!!
Ma dico, chiamalo e digli: "Ho deciso di prenderci un aperitivo prenatalizio... ci vediamo domani al tal posto alla tale ora, sarebbe carino che ci venissi in nome della nostra pluriennale amicizia.......... e aspetti che accetti!!! Se non lo facesse gli chiedi chiaro e tondo perchè mai si informa sempre sulle tue uscite e sui tuoi movimenti e non li chiede a te che non avresti nulla da nascondergli???!!!
Ultima cosa, gli chiarisci che si tratta di un aperitivo non di un mutuo che lo impegna a vita, se ha altri impegni, un aperitivo lo si può sempre infilare.... mettilo davanti al fatto compiuto e vediamo che razza di lepre o di leone salta fuori!!!
Dopo di che, parlagli, digli che hai delle sensazioni, che certi piccoli segnali di suggeriscono determinate considerazioni, ma se così non fosse, nulla di male perchè nella vita esistono miriadi di forme di rapporti sociali, amichevoli ed affettivi, quello che serve è sapere in quale si rientra!!! 
Se non capisce, nicchia o fa lo gnorri, non è neppure un amico è un'ameba esistenziale......... e conviene che te lo tenga come è, ma giusto per il tempo perso!!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non lo so se lui sia tonto o tardo.... ma se non sta mettendo im mezzo scuse per irretire la tua amica, qualcosa di te gli dovrà pure importare con tutto quel darsi da fare a parlarle di te!!!
> Ma dico, chiamalo e digli: "Ho deciso di prenderci un aperitivo prenatalizio... ci vediamo domani al tal posto alla tale ora, sarebbe carino che ci venissi in nome della nostra pluriennale amicizia.......... e aspetti che accetti!!! Se non lo facesse gli chiedi chiaro e tondo perchè mai si informa sempre sulle tue uscite e sui tuoi movimenti e non li chiede a te che non avresti nulla da nascondergli???!!!
> Ultima cosa, gli chiarisci che si tratta di un aperitivo non di un mytuo che lo impegna a vita, se ha altri impegni, un aperitivo lo si può sempre infilare.... mettilo davanti al fatto compiuto e vediamo che razza di lepre o di leone salta fuori!!!
> Dopo di che, parlagli, digli che hai delle sensazioni, che certi piccoli segnali di suggeriscono determinate considerazioni, ma se così non fossem nulla di male perchè nella vita esistono miriadi di forme di rapporti sociali, amichevoli ed affettivi, quello che serve è sapere in quale si rientra!!!
> ...
























 Il concetto non poteva essere eposto in maniera migliore!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che tristezza sconfinata....
> Continua a chiedere info su di me alla mia amica...
> Che amicizia c'è tra noi dopo tanti anni????


Vediamo di metterti una pulce nell'orecchio (così magari ti dai una mossa..:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ..

Io ero molto amico della sorella di mia moglie...prima di metterci insieme andavo spesso a trovare la mia futura moglie anche a lavorare e mi sfogavo con lei per certi atteggiamenti non molto chiari di sua sorella (c'era quel tipo di rapporto che mi pare stia vivendo tu col tuo "amico")...

Vedi un pò come è finita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Marca bene la tua amica, oltre che lui!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vediamo di metterti una pulce nell'orecchio (così magari ti dai una mossa..:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli ho chiesto poco fa di farci un giro stasera noi due insieme.
Mi ha risposto che ha deciso di restare a casa, tanto in questi giorni avremo modo di stare insieme.
Discorso chiuso.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gli ho chiesto poco fa di farci un giro stasera noi due insieme.
> Mi ha risposto che ha deciso di restare a casa, tanto in questi giorni avremo modo di stare insieme.
> Discorso chiuso.


Tradotto: ripicca infantile perchè tu non sei uscita la sera prima...dai, sembrate due dodicenni!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tradotto: ripicca infantile perchè tu non sei uscita la sera prima...dai, sembrate due dodicenni!!


Ho scoperto che aveva già detto ad altri amici che non sarebbe uscito stasera.
Quindi non poteva dire di si a me....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che aveva già detto ad altri amici che non sarebbe uscito stasera.
> Quindi non poteva dire di si a me....


Vai a casa sua con "Harry ti presento Sally" e qualcosa da mangiare o bere...STASERA!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vai a casa sua con "Harry ti presento Sally" e qualcosa da mangiare o bere...STASERA!


Ma vive coi genitori!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma vive coi genitori!!!!!


Mica lo devi violentare!
Non sei mai stata a casa sua con i suoi?
A casa mia vengono gli amici dei figli...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vai a casa sua con "Harry ti presento Sally" e qualcosa da mangiare o bere...STASERA!


 
scusa, eh, Persa, tesoro...ma chi se lo fila uno che ti da buca!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non so, ragazze, ma l'orgoglio delle nostre nonne non si usa piu'?!?!?

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

No no, non mi va....
Se avesse avuto voglia di vedermi sarebbe uscito con me....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

Ma Giusy deve uscire da questo dubbio e dalla paura di aver un giorno il rimpianto per non averci provato...
Deve un po' forzare per uscire da questa situazione che è sua perché lui non ne sa nulla ...
Lui può anche pensarci, ma credere che lei non ha alcun interesse oltre quello amichevole...o può non pensarci davvero ..ma Giusy deve chiarire!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

Gli altri amici sono usciti, io e lui siamo a casa.
Non ho stimoli per uscire, mi sento così confusa....
In tutto questo c'è un'altra situazione che non mi fa star tranquilla....


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gli altri amici sono usciti, io e lui siamo a casa.
> Non ho stimoli per uscire, mi sento così confusa....
> In tutto questo c'è un'altra situazione che non mi fa star tranquilla....


 
Ehi,Ehi...
non puoi sentirti confusa, di confusa basto IO!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzi a parte...a quale altra situazione ti riferisci?!?

e poi...occhio alla pulce che ti hanno messo BRUJA&FEDY, sull'amica...tienili d'occhio, non perchè la tua amica non sia fidata...ma xchè a far le confidenti, non si sa mai dove si va a finire...

Per il resto è vero come dice VERE che uno che da buca non andrebbe cagato, ma qst è un caso particolare, per cui appoggio in pieno l'idea di PERSA...che è davvero molto carina, e chissà che rimanendo piacevolmente sorpreso...la situazione non si smuova!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ehi,Ehi...
> non puoi sentirti confusa, di confusa basto IO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


E' una situazione con un altro uomo....
Io ho provato a smuoverlo chiedendogli di uscire con me, ma aveva già detto che non sarebbe uscito....
Mi sto arrendendo....


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' una situazione con un altro uomo....
> Io ho provato a smuoverlo chiedendogli di uscire con me, ma aveva già detto che non sarebbe uscito....
> Mi sto arrendendo....


Con l'altro uomo come va? Quanto ti piace?

Si capisco che c'è da gettare la spugna con un tipo così...ma secondo me è davvero il caso che tu ci parli...per come la vedo e ti vedo, se non sbrogli stò ruppo(se non sciogli sto nodo)...non riuscirai ad essere del tutto tranquilla con altri eventuali uomini...

E poi secondo me il tuo amico, non potrebbe resistere ad una sorpresa...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Con l'altro uomo come va? Quanto ti piace?
> 
> Si capisco che c'è da gettare la spugna con un tipo così...ma secondo me è davvero il caso che tu ci parli...per come la vedo e ti vedo, se non sbrogli stò ruppo(se non sciogli sto nodo)...non riuscirai ad essere del tutto tranquilla con altri eventuali uomini...
> 
> E poi secondo me il tuo amico, non potrebbe resistere ad una sorpresa...


L'altro uomo mi piace tantissimo, troppo...
Ma è impegnato, seppur non convinto del suo attuale rapporto.
Ma questa è un'altra storia, cui cerco di non pensare perchè mi porterebbe solo guai.
Si, ho bisogno di capire che tipo di rapporto è il nostro, di definirlo....
Dopo anni di amicizia, ora non sto capendo più niente!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'altro uomo mi piace tantissimo, troppo...
> Ma è impegnato, seppur non convinto del suo attuale rapporto.
> Ma questa è un'altra storia, cui cerco di non pensare perchè mi porterebbe solo guai.
> Si, ho bisogno di capire che tipo di rapporto è il nostro, di definirlo....
> Dopo anni di amicizia, ora non sto capendo più niente!!!!


Ahhhhhh ecco perchè nell'altro thread mi chiedevi come gestisco la situazione con l'uomo sposato....(a proposito, letta la risposta?!?)

Mhmhmmm sostiene che il rapporto non va bene...tu cmq sia diffida da quello che dice e basati sui fatti....se la relazione diventa parallela al suo fidanzamento, diventa difficile da gestire e lì ci si soffre...
Meglio come dici tu, non pensarci e lasciarlo alle sue decisioni....ed eventualmente riprendere il discorso dopo....(sempre in base a cosa decide di fare)....

Col tuo amico la cosa da fare è solo una...e tu sai già qual'è!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'altro uomo mi piace tantissimo, troppo...
> Ma è impegnato, seppur non convinto del suo attuale rapporto.
> Ma questa è un'altra storia, cui cerco di non pensare perchè mi porterebbe solo guai.
> Si, ho bisogno di capire che tipo di rapporto è il nostro, di definirlo....
> Dopo anni di amicizia, ora non sto capendo più niente!!!!


Ehm ...ma quanti te ne piacciono?
Bisognerebbe avere un obiettivo alla volta se no non solo sei confusa tu, ma confondi gli altri ...non abiti neppure a New York e lì a Paperopoli non so se sia producente


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

Ragazze, io non sono innamorata di nessuno.
L'uomo impegnato è molto interessante, ma è impegnato, quindi evito proprio di lasciarmi coinvolgere più di tanto.
Il mio amico mi provoca questo stato confusionale, sicuramente c'è un legame più profondo, ma anche in questo caso evito di farmi prendere dai sentimenti.
Ho la situazione sotto controllo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazze, io non sono innamorata di nessuno.
> L'uomo impegnato è molto interessante, ma è impegnato, quindi evito proprio di lasciarmi coinvolgere più di tanto.
> Il mio amico mi provoca questo stato confusionale, sicuramente c'è un legame più profondo, ma anche in questo caso evito di farmi prendere dai sentimenti.
> *Ho la situazione sotto controllo*....


Ma sai che non sembra per nulla?
Sembra che voglia tenere tutto sotto controllo, ma ti scappa di tutto da tutte le parti come chi tiene l'acqua in uno scolapasta e non riesci neanche a capire bene da che parte ti sta scappando.
Periodi così capitano ...per questo lo riconosciamo


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che non sembra per nulla?
> Sembra che voglia tenere tutto sotto controllo, ma ti scappa di tutto da tutte le parti come chi tiene l'acqua in uno scolapasta e non riesci neanche a capire bene da che parte ti sta scappando.
> Periodi così capitano ...per questo lo riconosciamo


Intendevo dire che non c'è una situazione che mi fa star male, ma situazioni che creano confusione e dubbi....
In questo senso ho sotto controllo i miei sentimenti...


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazze, io non sono innamorata di nessuno.
> L'uomo impegnato è molto interessante, ma è impegnato, quindi evito proprio di lasciarmi coinvolgere più di tanto.
> Il mio amico mi provoca questo stato confusionale, sicuramente c'è un legame più profondo, ma anche in questo caso evito di farmi prendere dai sentimenti.
> Ho la situazione sotto controllo....


Perchè ti giustifichi?
nessuno ha parlato d'amore...capita che possa piacere + di una persona, e buono il fatto che tu stia ponderando tutt'2 le situazioni...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Perchè ti giustifichi?
> nessuno ha parlato d'amore...capita che possa piacere + di una persona, e buono il fatto che tu stia ponderando tutt'2 le situazioni...


Cercavo solo di spiegare a voi, e a me stessa, come mai in questo momento sono interessata a due uomini....


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cercavo solo di spiegare a voi, e a me stessa, come mai in questo momento sono interessata a due uomini....


Per me non c'è nulla di male...ovviamente essendo momentaneamente 2 situazioni a perdere(uno è impegnato, l'altro non si capisce cosa voglia)
non sei posta davanti ad una scelta...qnd e se si verificheranno le condizioni per una scelta, sono sicura che saprai la direzione da prendere...non mi sembri il tipo che gioca con 2 mazzi di carte!

Ma a proposito, a parità di cose non considerando, le situazioni di ogniuno dei 2, chi sceglieresti???

Io cmq attualmente, punterei sull'amico...è il più fattibile...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Per me non c'è nulla di male...ovviamente essendo momentaneamente 2 situazioni a perdere(uno è impegnato, l'altro non si capisce cosa voglia)
> non sei posta davanti ad una scelta...qnd e se si verificheranno le condizioni per una scelta, sono sicura che saprai la direzione da prendere...non mi sembri il tipo che gioca con 2 mazzi di carte!
> 
> Ma a proposito, a parità di cose non considerando, le situazioni di ogniuno dei 2, chi sceglieresti???
> ...


Sono due uomini molto diversi, molto...
Sarebbe una scelta ardua perchè ognuno di loro ha delle caratteristiche attraenti ai miei occhi.
Fisicamente mi attrae molto di più quello impegnato, ma costruirei qualcosa con il mio amico....è indubbiamente più portato ad un legame, ad un impegno...


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono due uomini molto diversi, molto...
> Sarebbe una scelta ardua perchè ognuno di loro ha delle caratteristiche attraenti ai miei occhi.
> Fisicamente mi attrae molto di più quello impegnato, ma costruirei qualcosa con il mio amico....è indubbiamente più portato ad un legame, ad un impegno...


Dal punto di vista dell'attrazione fisica, col tuo amico come va?!?
per me...quella è 1 componente essenziale...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista dell'attrazione fisica, col tuo amico come va?!?
> per me...quella è 1 componente essenziale...


Mi piace....questo si.
Ma vedi Confusa, ho bisogno un attimino di fermarmi. Ho avuto storie di passione, che non mi hanno portato da nessuna parte. Ora vorrei un uomo che mi piace e che mi fa star bene. Sono stanca di dilaniarmi, di pormi quesiti, di aspettare conferme, di ricevere il minimo indispensabile. Voglio una storia, nel senso globale del termine...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

Vado a nanna...
Sperando in un giorno più...chiaro!!!!
Sogni d'oro...


----------



## Rebecca (25 Dicembre 2007)

Beh? che novità?
Non lasciarci in ansia...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Dicembre 2007)

Auguroni belle!!!!
Nessuna novità, non ci siamo visti affatto e sentiti molto poco....
Sono un pò risentita nei suoi confronti....
Ma oggi è Natale, cercherò di rilassarmi, anche perchè stasera dovremmo vederci...


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Auguroni belle!!!!
> Nessuna novità, non ci siamo visti affatto e sentiti molto poco....
> Sono un pò risentita nei suoi confronti....
> Ma oggi è Natale, cercherò di rilassarmi, anche perchè stasera dovremmo vederci...


Risentita per come vanno le cose?!?
perchè pensi che non si comporti da amico?!?
Vi state impantanando Giusina....ascoltami....


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Risentita per come vanno le cose?!?
> perchè pensi che non si comporti da amico?!?
> Vi state impantanando Giusina....ascoltami....


Si, risentita perchè non capisco.
E dispiaciuta perchè non è neanche amicizia.
Non è interesse, non è amicizia, cos'è?
Ieri ero nervosissima....una pila alcalina!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, risentita perchè non capisco.
> E dispiaciuta perchè non è neanche amicizia.
> Non è interesse, non è amicizia, cos'è?
> Ieri ero nervosissima....una pila alcalina!!!!


Tutto e niente...
La situazione per me devi sbrogliarla tu....soprattutto per te...una volta tolto il dubbio, sarai più tranquilla, comunque vada!

Anche perchè penso, che il tuo amico abbia bisogno di una persona intraprendente...e se magari qualcun'altra dovesse essere più veloce(diciamo al posto giusto e al momento giusto), puoi davvero dire Addio alla sua amicizia!!!

almeno così metti tutto in chiaro, capisci chi ha veramente di fronte e potete giocare ad armi pari!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Tutto e niente...
> La situazione per me devi sbrogliarla tu....soprattutto per te...una volta tolto il dubbio, sarai più tranquilla, comunque vada!
> 
> Anche perchè penso, che il tuo amico abbia bisogno di una persona intraprendente...*e se magari qualcun'altra dovesse essere più veloce(diciamo al posto giusto e al momento giusto),* puoi davvero dire Addio alla sua amicizia!!!
> ...


Tipo l'amica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giusyyyyyy...datte 'na mossa tu se non lo fa luiiiiii!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Tutto e niente...
> La situazione per me devi sbrogliarla tu....soprattutto per te...una volta tolto il dubbio, sarai più tranquilla, comunque vada!
> 
> Anche perchè penso, che il tuo amico abbia bisogno di una persona intraprendente...e se magari qualcun'altra dovesse essere più veloce(diciamo al posto giusto e al momento giusto), puoi davvero dire Addio alla sua amicizia!!!
> ...


C'è solo una cosa da fare: convincersi fermamente che ci sia solo un buon rapporto di amicizia, e che tutto il resto non esiste.
Devo tornare alla serenità di qualche settimana fa, quando non mi ponevo nessun quesito e vivevo molto più tranquillamente.
Se arriva qualcun'altra....vuol dire che è giusto così.
Non ci riesco, non la so gestire questa situazione. E' un mio limite.


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tipo l'amica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tipo l'amica, ma anche volendo darle fiducia(all'amica),non si sa mai qualcun'altra spariggia(che non c'entra nulla)....

Giusy dammi il numero, lo chiamo io!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *C'è solo una cosa da fare: convincersi fermamente che ci sia solo un buon rapporto di amicizia, e che tutto il resto non esiste.*
> Devo tornare alla serenità di qualche settimana fa, quando non mi ponevo nessun quesito e vivevo molto più tranquillamente.
> Se arriva qualcun'altra....vuol dire che è giusto così.
> Non ci riesco, non la so gestire questa situazione. E' un mio limite.


Balle! perchè il resto PER TE esiste..e impedisce un normale rapporto di amicizia (vedi come vi comportate e come vi ripiccate continuamente ormai...)

O affronti la situazione o anche l'amicizia la vedo compromessa...


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> C'è solo una cosa da fare: convincersi fermamente che ci sia solo un buon rapporto di amicizia, e che tutto il resto non esiste.
> Devo tornare alla serenità di qualche settimana fa, quando non mi ponevo nessun quesito e vivevo molto più tranquillamente.
> Se arriva qualcun'altra....vuol dire che è giusto così.
> Non ci riesco, non la so gestire questa situazione. E' un mio limite.


 
Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 NOOOOOOO!mi sembri me con il tipo che mi piaceva qnd avevo 15 anni, situazione analoga....insicura, aspettavo lui, volevo preservare l'amicizia...
e com'è finita?!?che adesso non ci caghiamo più....ci siamo allontanati all'epoca, non appena trovò qualcun'altra con cui uscire...
Da quella volta mi sono ripromessa: Niente più equivoci tra chi è amico e chi mi fa provare qualcosa...
se avessi agito a quei tempi...adesso avrei almeno il bel ricordo del primo amore....corrisposto!


----------



## Mari' (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> C'è solo una cosa da fare: convincersi fermamente che ci sia solo un buon rapporto di amicizia, e che tutto il resto non esiste.
> Devo tornare alla serenità di qualche settimana fa, quando non mi ponevo nessun quesito e vivevo molto più tranquillamente.
> Se arriva qualcun'altra....vuol dire che è giusto così.
> Non ci riesco, non la so gestire questa situazione. E' un mio limite.



Giusy cara ... tu ancora a tirarti seghe mentali eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






MAH!


Comunque, tanti auguri.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Dicembre 2007)

Raga ma non c'è nessun segnale, neanche minimo!!!!
Perchè rovinare tutto per supposizioni, sensazioni, di un'altra persona poi!!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Raga ma non c'è nessun segnale, neanche minimo!!!!
> Perchè rovinare tutto per supposizioni, sensazioni, di un'altra persona poi!!!!!


....semplicemente perchè tu ci rimugini sopra, gira e rigira...sbaglio o qlcn qui ha parlato di una pila alcalina?!?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ....semplicemente perchè tu ci rimugini sopra, gira e rigira...sbaglio o qlcn qui ha parlato di una pila alcalina?!?


Si ma forse è meglio che i miei dubbi restino dentro di me...
Sarebbe un'ennesima sconfitta e proprio non ce la faccio a reggerla...


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si ma forse è meglio che i miei dubbi restino dentro di me...
> Sarebbe un'ennesima sconfitta e proprio non ce la faccio a reggerla...


questo però,non puoi saperlo con certezza....


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> questo però,non puoi saperlo con certezza....


Non c'è alcun segnale che possa far pensare altro, se non le sensazioni di un'amica comune e alcuni discorsi fatti da lui, a metà....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non c'è alcun segnale che possa far pensare altro, se non le sensazioni di un'amica comune e alcuni discorsi fatti da lui, a metà....


per Natele gli hai comprato un pensierino?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> per Natele gli hai comprato un pensierino?


Si. Aveva bisogno di una sciarpa per un cappotto grigio e gliel'ho comprata io....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si. Aveva bisogno di una sciarpa per un cappotto grigio e gliel'ho comprata io....


già dato???
perchè se no, potrebbe essere un buon pretesto per incontrarvi da soli....


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> già dato???
> perchè se no, potrebbe essere un buon pretesto per incontrarvi da soli....


Abbiamo già preso appuntamento con gli altri amici per scambiarci i regali tutti insieme.
Dopo tanti anni d'amicizia ci sono tradizioni consolidate che è difficile modificare... 
Gli altri non capirebbero....e neanche lui....
La verità è che non voglio rischiare nulla....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Abbiamo già preso appuntamento con gli altri amici per scambiarci i regali tutti insieme.
> Dopo tanti anni d'amicizia ci sono tradizioni consolidate che è difficile modificare...
> Gli altri non capirebbero....e neanche lui....
> *La verità è che non voglio rischiare nulla..*..


 
Passino le tradizioni, ma Giusyyyyyyyy ti devo tirare le orecchie?!?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Passino le tradizioni, ma Giusyyyyyyyy ti devo tirare le orecchie?!?


Confusa, si rischia troppo....
Non ce la faccio...
Ieri mi ero ripromessa di parlargli, serenamente....
Ma poi l'umore mi è diventato così nero per altre cose che....ho rinunciato.
Evidentemente non ci tengo abbastanza....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Confusa, si rischia troppo....
> Non ce la faccio...
> Ieri mi ero ripromessa di parlargli, serenamente....
> Ma poi l'umore mi è diventato così nero per altre cose che....ho rinunciato.
> Evidentemente non ci tengo abbastanza....


Ehm ...Giusy ma bisogna dirti tutto?
Basta che gli provi la sciarpa ...in un certo modo...e...è fatta!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Dicembre 2007)

E ...se non corrisponde ...stringi


----------



## Old Confù (25 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...Giusy ma bisogna dirti tutto?
> Basta che gli provi la sciarpa ...in un certo modo...e...è fatta!
















  LODE A TE OH PERSA....TI ADORO....


----------



## Verena67 (25 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> LODE A TE OH PERSA....TI ADORO....


 


eh si...la nostra Persa ha studiato la storia ..."Caro, che ne dici di un BEL bagno caldo?" 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Serata tranquilla...quasi noiosa direi....
Lui tranquillo, sorridente, ogni tanto qualche sguardo e sorriso solo per noi due...
Stasera stiamo a casa sua....
In compenso stamattina ho rivisto il mio primo (e forse unico) amore, ci siamo presi un caffè insieme...inutile, c'è ancora elettricità....nonostante sia fidanzato e convive con una donna da 3 anni.... E' il mio angelo custode....


----------



## Old Confù (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Serata tranquilla...quasi noiosa direi....
> Lui tranquillo, sorridente, ogni tanto qualche sguardo e sorriso solo per noi due...
> Stasera stiamo a casa sua....
> In compenso stamattina ho rivisto il mio primo (e forse unico) amore, ci siamo presi un caffè insieme...inutile, c'è ancora elettricità....nonostante sia fidanzato e convive con una donna da 3 anni.... E' il mio angelo custode....


Ma un caffettino tranquillo,tranquillo(da soli) anche col tuo amico no?!?

Per quanto riguarda il primo amore...bhè capita, quell'elettricità nell'aria....capita!!
in che rapporto siete?
ti 6 confidata con lui, che ne pensa?


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma un caffettino tranquillo,tranquillo(da soli) anche col tuo amico no?!?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il primo amore...bhè capita, quell'elettricità nell'aria....capita!!
> in che rapporto siete?
> ti 6 confidata con lui, che ne pensa?


Siamo molto amici, io lo chiamo il mio angelo custode perchè sente quando c'è qualcosa che non va, c'è questa telepatia, non ci sentiamo spesso ma lui mi chiama sempre quando ho bisogno di sentirlo, ed io faccio lo stesso con lui.
Lavora a Milano ed è qui per le feste, ci siamo visti un paio di ore stamattina, di corsa perchè stava arrivando la sua ragazza (che non lo molla neanche un'ora e mi odia). Gli ho raccontato tutto quello che mi sta succedendo, è stato molto protettivo come sempre, lui conosce questo amico famoso e anche lui mi consiglia di buttarmi perchè, a suo dire ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   nessun pazzo mi rifiuterebbe!
Vabè, ma lui non è obiettivo!!!!!
Per quanto riguarda l'altra situazione, col tipo impegnato, si è arrabbiato da morire....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Serata tranquilla...quasi noiosa direi....
> Lui tranquillo, sorridente, ogni tanto qualche sguardo e sorriso solo per noi due...
> Stasera stiamo a casa sua....
> In compenso stamattina ho rivisto il mio primo (e forse unico) amore, ci siamo presi un caffè insieme...inutile, c'è ancora elettricità....nonostante sia fidanzato e convive con una donna da 3 anni.... E' il mio angelo custode....


 
siiii, e lui si pasce narcisisticamente di te che ancora lo guardi con il cuore che fa fluttter flutter...

Ma un po' d'orgoglio signorine MAI!??

Baci!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> siiii, e lui si pasce narcisisticamente di te che ancora lo guardi con il cuore che fa fluttter flutter...
> 
> Ma un po' d'orgoglio signorine MAI!??
> 
> Baci!!!


Veramente era lui che mi guardava....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Veramente era lui che mi guardava....


 

si vabbé...ma quello impegnato è LUI!...DAI GIUSY!! SVEGLIAAAA!!!


Lezione n. 1:

a) il fidanzato possessivo trovatevelo VOI

b) poi lasciatevi pure GUARDARE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scusate, eh, ma le vostre nonne ne avrebbero da insegnarvi.....

BACIO!!!


----------



## Old Confù (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si vabbé...ma quello impegnato è LUI!...DAI GIUSY!! SVEGLIAAAA!!!
> 
> 
> Lezione n. 1:
> ...


 


VERE ma l'angelo custode e l'uomo impegnato di Giusy....non sono la stessa persona...
Da come ha scritto mi sembra che lei per l'angelo custode non provi + chissà quale sentimento....semplicemente c'è rimasta legata per quello che lui ha rappresentato e per una forma d'affetto che c'è....
ovviamente, l'allusione ad una certa attrazione fisica ci sta...ma non mi sembra ci sia altro....

Per quanto riguarda l'uomo impegnato...GIUSINA, voto NO ad una storia parallela...se puoi tiratene fuori...mettilo in stand by, poi si vedrà...sempre se cambia la situazione e tu sarai ancora interessata...

L'amico...bhè lo sai...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Un attimo...Allora Vere:
- stamattina ho visto il mio ex storico: tanta attrazione e tanto affetto, ci conosciamo da 10 anni e ci vogliamo un mondo di bene, ma lui è fidanzato e convive con un'altra;
- il mio amico del thread: vabè sapete tutto;
- l'uomo impegnato: molto molto interessante, sotto ogni punto di vista, ma per ora è tutto fermo, lui vive una situazione abbastanza confusa.
Ergo: niente di stabile....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Un attimo...Allora Vere:
> - stamattina ho visto il mio ex storico: tanta attrazione e tanto affetto, ci conosciamo da 10 anni e ci vogliamo un mondo di bene, ma lui è fidanzato e convive con un'altra;
> - il mio amico del thread: vabè sapete tutto;
> - l'uomo impegnato: molto molto interessante, sotto ogni punto di vista, ma per ora è tutto fermo, lui vive una situazione abbastanza confusa.
> Ergo: niente di stabile....



Ragazze, avevo capito 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma io contesto un po' il vostro modo di muovervi! Abbiate pazienza, sono vecchiotta, ragiono da vecchiotta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Ma mi sembra vi agitate tanto, ma combinate poco!

Frequentate un sacco di maschi, ma lanciate un sacco di messaggi confusi!

Cominciate ad eliminare in blocco: SPOSATI, INDECISI, AMBIGUI, NARCISI!

Prendete caffé, organizzate pokerini...ma poi loro ESCONO CON LE ALTRE!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









E mi direte: CHE RESTA?

Magari poco, magari niente, ma niente perdite di tempo, no?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E su!!!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ragazze, avevo capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vere hai ragione, ma in fin dei conti nè li inseguiamo nè ci stiamo troppo male.
Sono situazioni poco chiare, che al momento non fanno nè bene nè male.
Io per prima sogno qualcosa di più reale, concreto, bello, ma a quanto pare non è possibile per ora.
L'importante è mantenere il rispetto per se stesse e non far male a nessuno.
Il tempo potrà chiarire.


----------



## Old Confù (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ragazze, avevo capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resta ben poco mi sa!!!cmq concordo con Giusy, sono situazioni che poco ci fanno stare male perchè poco ci prendono...o bho!!!so CONFUSA oggi + che mai!!!


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> siiii, e lui si pasce narcisisticamente di te che ancora lo guardi con il cuore che fa fluttter flutter...
> 
> Ma un po' d'orgoglio signorine MAI!??
> 
> Baci!!!


Ma anche lei si pasce narcisisticamente di lui, no?


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Cominciate ad eliminare in blocco: SPOSATI, INDECISI, AMBIGUI, NARCISI!


Ma è un'ecatombe


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ragazze, avevo capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Più che altro sembra che tu stia lì a vedere con quale la situazione si mette meglio...
Ma non dovrebbe essere che te ne piace uno e solo uno e che cerchi quello o cerchi disperatamente di liberartene se non è cosa?
Mi sembra alla fine che nessuno di questi ti abbia messa davvero ko...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Più che altro sembra che tu stia lì a vedere con quale la situazione si mette meglio...
> Ma non dovrebbe essere che te ne piace uno e solo uno e che cerchi quello o cerchi disperatamente di liberartene se non è cosa?
> Mi sembra alla fine che nessuno di questi ti abbia messa davvero ko...


Rita, difficilmente darò l'opportunità ad un uomo di mettermi ko, a meno che non sia ricambiata, ma come dico io....


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *Vere hai ragione, ma in fin dei conti nè li inseguiamo nè ci stiamo troppo male.*
> *Sono situazioni poco chiare, che al momento non fanno nè bene nè male.*
> Io per prima* sogno qualcosa* di più reale, concreto, bello, ma a quanto pare non è possibile per ora.
> L'importante è mantenere il rispetto per se stesse e non far male a nessuno.
> Il tempo potrà chiarire.


L'impressione è che siate molto...troppo..abbandonate al sogno...

E' vero, non ci state troppo male e non fate male a nesuno...

Ma cristo, quanto tiepidume!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok, forse son l'ultimo a poter parlare...ma nelle vene vi scorre acqua o sangue?!?!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'impressione è che siate molto...troppo..abbandonate al sogno...
> 
> E' vero, non ci state troppo male e non fate male a nesuno...
> 
> ...


Sangue Fedi....
Ma tanta paura di soffrire ancora...


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rita, difficilmente darò l'opportunità ad un uomo di mettermi ko, a meno che non sia ricambiata, ma come dico io....


Per mettervi KO intendevo dire piacerti davvero davvero tanto...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Per mettervi KO intendevo dire piacerti davvero davvero tanto...


Rita, voglio dei segnali ora, dei fatti....


----------



## Old Confù (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rita, voglio dei segnali ora, dei fatti....


ti capisco....apriamo il club delle impaurite&aride croniche....qualcun'altro vuole iscriversi????


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ti capisco....apriamo il club delle impaurite&aride croniche....qualcun'altro vuole iscriversi????




















Il nostro motto sarà: Fatti, non parole!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma anche lei si pasce narcisisticamente di lui, no?


 
e no, perché lo sciagurato (che come molti uomini ha una RAM vecchia di 30 anni...)  intanto pensa "IO LA FIDANZATA CE L'HO LEI E' SOLA E MAGARI ANCORA MI RIMPIANGE... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e no, perché lo sciagurato (che come molti uomini ha una RAM vecchia di 30 anni...) intanto pensa "IO LA FIDANZATA CE L'HO LEI E' SOLA E MAGARI ANCORA MI RIMPIANGE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E se fosse?
Voi date sempre troppa importanza a quello che pensa l"altro".
Che se ne importa se lui pensa così di lei, se lei è gratificata dal loro rapporto?
Se non ne è però influenzata o dipendente, ma solo ne trae linfa narcisistica?


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

anni di terapia questo mi hanno insegnato... non farsi i film su quello che pensano gli altri (che tanto non ci si prende mai), soprattutto quando quello che pensano non influisce  minimamente sulla mia vita... 
che poi io non lo sappia sempre mettere in pratica, beh, quella è un'altra storia...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> anni di terapia questo mi hanno insegnato... non farsi i film su quello che pensano gli altri (che tanto non ci si prende mai), soprattutto quando quello che pensano non influisce minimamente sulla mia vita...
> *che poi io non lo sappia sempre mettere in pratica, beh, quella è un'altra storia*...


Impagabile Rita 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Ti sei risposta da sola!

La terapia è una gran bella cosa, ma l'uomo (inteso come genere) è un animale SOCIALE!

E' ovvio che conta quello che gli altri pensano!

un rapporto sbilanciato, dove il "Potere" sta nelle mani di uno dei due soltanto, non funziona, e qui ne abbiamo prove ogni giorno...o no?!

Poi possiamo raccontarci quello che vogliamo, ma a volte un pizzico di sano realismo delle nonne male non ci farebbe 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!!


----------



## Old Confù (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> E se fosse?
> Voi date sempre troppa importanza a quello che pensa l"altro".
> *Che se ne importa se lui pensa così di lei*, se lei è gratificata dal loro rapporto?
> *Se non ne è però influenzata o dipendente*, ma solo ne trae linfa narcisistica?


 
Hai pienamente ragione!!!!
per qst quando hai detto a Cialtry che ti era piaciuto, ho appoggiato!!!!

La cosa vale anche quando la si molla....Io posso dire che lo amo ancora, o che sono stata bene....ma se la mia decisione è troncare...non importa cosa pensa una persona che io provi!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e no, perché lo sciagurato (che come molti uomini ha una RAM vecchia di 30 anni...) intanto pensa "IO LA FIDANZATA CE L'HO LEI E' SOLA E MAGARI ANCORA MI RIMPIANGE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vere non ho capito se ti riferisci alla mia situazione....


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Impagabile Rita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che ho risposto che non ne sono capace, non che non ne sono intimamente convinta.
Non dico di fottersene degli altri. Dico che non si debbono fare i film, immaginando quello che pensano gli altri e che, quando quello che gli altri pensano, non ha influenza sulla nostra vita, allora chi se ne importa. Chiaro che se la città pensa male di me e mi emargina questo mi tocca... Ma se lui, nel caso in questione, pensa che lei sia un po' innamorata di lui, ma che male c'è... Soprattutto se hanno un bel rapporto... Mi siegherò meglio devo scappar...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vere non ho capito se ti riferisci alla mia situazione....


 
oddio sono entrata in confusione!!!

Avete 200 contatti con 200 uomini diversi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2007)

L'ha buttata sul ridere, a volte davvero sembriamo due bambini alle prime armi...
Ieri sera battute di vario tipo legate alle carte francesi con cui stavamo giocando.
"Ti scarto un 9 di fiori, vedi quanti fiori ti regalo, e tu non mi consideri proprio!".
"Proviamo con i cuori, alla fine riuscirò a conquistarti".
"Eh ma anche così non mi dai speranze, che altro che devo fare?"....
Robetta così....
E poi discorsi sul nostro matrimonio, su come arredare la casa, la data delle nozze...
Non so più che fare...Boh....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> oddio sono entrata in confusione!!!
> 
> Avete 200 contatti con 200 uomini diversi!!
> 
> ...


No Vere, sono due gli uomini con cui ho a che fare.


----------



## Bruja (27 Dicembre 2007)

*giusy*

Senti io non sto ad ammorbarti ancora con consigli che non senti di seguire e ne hai tutta la facoltà.... ma tu lo stai vedendo che fra le tante cose che racconti (ho evitato il "ti racconti") la realtà è che tu stai vivendo DI lui, in qualche modo PER lui ma NON CON lui???? Non credi che questa situazione sia enormemente sbilanciata rispetto al tuo equilibrio e la tua serenità esistenziale???!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti io non sto ad ammorbarti ancora con consigli che non senti di seguire e ne hai tutta la facoltà.... ma tu lo stai vedendo che fra le tante cose che racconti (ho evitato il "ti racconti") la realtà è che tu stai vivendo DIui, in qualche modo PERi ma NON CON lui???? Non credi che questa siruazione sia enormemente sbilanciata rispetto al tuo equilibrio e la tua serenità esistenziale???!!!
> Bruja


Si Bruja, me ne rendo conto....
So cosa dovrei fare ma non ne ho il coraggio...
Questa è la verità. Non ci posso fare nulla.
Mi sono ripromessa che se entro Capodanno non cambierà nulla tra noi sopprimo di nuovo il pensiero di lui. Per l'ultima volta.


----------



## Old Confù (27 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'ha buttata sul ridere, a volte davvero sembriamo due bambini alle prime armi...
> Ieri sera battute di vario tipo legate alle carte francesi con cui stavamo giocando.
> "Ti scarto un 9 di fiori, vedi quanti fiori ti regalo, e tu non mi consideri proprio!".
> "Proviamo con i cuori, alla fine riuscirò a conquistarti".
> ...


Ma dirgli che anche senza carte è riuscito a conquistarti già un pò di tempo fa...e non se n'è ancora accorto no?!?
e poi proporgli un'incontro per parlarne meglio...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma dirgli che anche senza carte è riuscito a conquistarti già un pò di tempo fa...e non se n'è ancora accorto no?!?
> e poi proporgli un'incontro per parlarne meglio...


Scherzando ieri sera gli ho detto: "ma tu mi stai già conquistando....".
Voglio andare avanti così....vediamo dove arriva....


----------



## Old Confù (27 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scherzando ieri sera gli ho detto: "ma tu mi stai già conquistando....".
> Voglio andare avanti così....vediamo dove arriva....


brava Giusina...se non altro cominciamo con le battute...ricordati sempre di rilanciare le sue...


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...ma nelle vene vi scorre acqua o sangue?!?!


Perfettamente d'accordo Fedi. Ci vuole coraggio nella vita, e che cavolo!


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scherzando ieri sera gli ho detto: "ma tu mi stai già conquistando....".
> Voglio andare avanti così....vediamo dove arriva....


Giusy lo so che divento noiosa ma non mi stanco mai di ripetertelo: TU dove vuoi arrivare? Sembra sempre che ti aspetti qualcosa dagli altri; ma i tuoi bisogni, i tuoi desideri, dove stanno?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo Fedi. Ci vuole coraggio nella vita, e che cavolo!


 
gli scorre Acqua di Gio' 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2007)

*Tre storie di Natale*

Stavolta ve le racconto io.

Due mie amiche e una collega, tre care e belle e giovani ragazze, potreste essere voi. Niente che non vada. Intelligenti, simpatiche, tutto ok. Nessuna tara o difetto o manchevolezza. Due delle tre oggettivamente bellissime, una delle tre fantastica e giovanissima.

Storia 1.

Ragazza del Sud 36enne convive da 5 lunghissimi anni (a 36 anni una convivenza cinquennale è ETERNA...) a Torino con suo conterraneo gretto e malmostoso che non solo le impone la sempiterna presenza in casa di un amico noioso (terzo incomodo) ma che rogna costantemente, anche se lei lavora e si mantiene, perché a suo dire, lei "non paga il mutuo" (notare che la casa è solo di lui! Gliel'hanno comprata i genitori di lui!). Durante le vacanze di Natale il nostro, atteso dopo lunghissimo tira e molla con l'Anello che fa? Le fa telefonata minatoria dicendole "Ti caccio di casa (a Torino, dove lei lavora!) e se non mi versi in CONTANTI 1500 Euro NON TI RESTITUISCO NEMMENO LA TUA ROBA!!!".
Le consigliamo di andare dei carabinieri!

Storia 2.

Ragazza del Centro Italia 31enne ha storia di sei mesi con ragazzo che ha appena compiuto 24 anni, la cosa piu' o meno va (senza slanci, lui è un complesso di turbe e ipocondrie che nemmeno Freud ne caverebbe qualcosa di buono, ma insomma...) , pero' al mio suggerimento che pian piano si evolva verso qualcosa di piu' costruttivo es. una convivenza,  o un suo vivere (di lei) da sola dove lui di tanto in tanto - lasciando prudenzialmente mammà , la potentissima Mammà (con M maiouscola!!!!) - si possa appoggiare - lei risponde "ehhhh bisogna avere cautela....senno' mi si spaventa...piccoli piccoli passetti.....piccoli....."

Storia 3.

Ragazza splendida umbra (Una Bellucci ventenne, fidatevi di Verenuccia vostra) e in gambissima incontra catanzarese in trasferta (mmnmmmm Verunuccia diffida per atavica sua resistenza genetica del meridionale in trasferta, e voi sapete perché 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   e si fidanza a NOVEMBRE, diciamo così. In un orgia d'amore, lui le promette AMORE ETERNO. A Natale lui torna AL PAISIELLO. A S. Stefano lo diamo già per disperso.

Ragazze/i, ma è tutto così il maschile?!??! Tutto così impaurito, sfuggente, alienato, in fuga, pauroso, FRAGILE?!

NOOO?! Ditemi di no?!?! VI PREGO?! VI PREGO?! CHE IO C'HO UNA FIGLIA FEMMINA!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















bACIO!


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ragazze/i, ma è tutto così il maschile?!??! Tutto così impaurito, sfuggente, alienato, in fuga, pauroso, FRAGILE?!
> 
> NOOO?! Ditemi di no?!?! VI PREGO?! VI PREGO?! CHE IO C'HO UNA FIGLIA FEMMINA!!!
> 
> ...


Ahahahahah Vere catastrofica... c'ho una figlia femmina pure io ma sono speranzosa. Non tutti gli uomini sono così; è che tante volte siamo noi donne a voler vedere per forza la sostanza dove non c'é, e cerchiamo per amore (o masochismo?) di aggiustare rapporti impossibili, con uomini incapaci di amare. Ci vuole pazienza, e un po' di fortuna ... prima o poi l'uomo giusto, quello che ci fa stare bene, arriva... Baci!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahahahahah Vere catastrofica... c'ho una figlia femmina pure io ma sono speranzosa. Non tutti gli uomini sono così; è che tante volte siamo noi donne a voler vedere per forza la sostanza dove non c'é, e cerchiamo per amore (o masochismo?) di aggiustare rapporti impossibili, con uomini incapaci di amare. Ci vuole pazienza, e un po' di fortuna ... prima o poi l'uomo giusto, quello che ci fa stare bene, arriva... Baci!


 
ma qui non mi sembra nemmeno incapacità d'amare, mi sembra che dove ti giri giri c'è il disinteresse generalizzato, l'idea massi' persa questa ne trovo 100 meglio, in fondo di una donna che me ne faccio?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









bacio!


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in fondo di una donna che me ne faccio?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avessero il coraggio questi uomini di stare da soli allora; e di non fare danni...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Dicembre 2007)

*AAA.....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavolta ve le racconto io.
> 
> Due mie amiche e una collega, tre care e belle e giovani ragazze, potreste essere voi. Niente che non vada. Intelligenti, simpatiche, tutto ok. Nessuna tara o difetto o manchevolezza. Due delle tre oggettivamente bellissime, una delle tre fantastica e giovanissima.
> 
> ...


Attendo foto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Scherzi a parte Verè, io vorrei che oltre agli atteggiamenti dei Mr. analizzassi un pò meglio anche quello delle Miss!

La prima ci mette 5 anni...no dico *5 ANNI  per accorgersi di stare con uno stronzo?!?!?*

La seconda asseconda le pare e le fisime del turbato...perchè se no scappa??? E quinbdi dopo sarebbe condannata allo zitellaggio perpetuo? Ma quanta (poca) autostima ha questa ragazza? (confessa...è la bruttina delle tre!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  

 La terza si fa irretire (nel senso che ci crede) da promesse di imperituro amore...dopo un mese!?!??  

	
	
		
		
	


	



 Ma come fa di cognome? Harmony!??! 

Ma il femminile è tutto così..."fragile" ?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Attendo foto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ehehhe la foto te la mando se mi dai un indirizzo in privato 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La seconda non è affatto bruttina anzi, è splendida pure lei 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E pure la prima è molto carina!

Pero' si, hai ragione, anche loro sbagliano. Almeno le prime due, la prima soprattutto, che ovviamente non doveva stare 5 anni - alla sua età - con uno che non dava la minima concretezza né prometteva alcuna progettualità! Gliel'abbiamo detto infinite volte!

La seconda è un caso un po' a parte, nel senso che ha scelto quest'"avventura" con un ragazzo molto piu' giovane dopo un fidanzamento decennale logoratosi tra noia e routine. Anche qui, forse con un filo di disimpegno (anche suo) di troppo, ma tant'è...disimpegno non vuol dire che deve implorare un attenzione maschile che dovrebbe essere naturale, no, dopo sei mesi che si sta insieme?!

La terza pero' non ha colpe, non è che crede negli amori eterni, anzi, è molto concreta ( è una ragazza che ha subito il lutto della madre ancora bambina, e ha grossi problemi familiari...) pero' di fatto dopo due mesi di promesse magari sparire il giorno dopo che sei partito non pare cosi' EDUCATO, non vi pare?!?

Bacio!


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Dicembre 2007)

Vere queste stanno messe peggio di me!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ed é tutto dire...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




caspita......
la prima può avere la scusa che era innamorata...
lui é un pezzo di mxxxa
la seconda, rivive dopo tanto tempo l'innamoramento, sono solo 6 mesi, 
le passerà, vedrai!
lui é uno sfixxto
la terza......la terza......povera.....la terza mi fa tanta tenerezza, anche 
per la sua situazione poi...
lui é come dice Persa da soffocare col cuscino nel sonno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2007)

La prima si è messa con un gay (...l'amico imposto) che voleva una donna per giustificare ai suoi genitori la casa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La seconda con uno troppo giovane per potersi aspettare quel che è giusto volere a 31 anni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La terza ...beh non ci si mette con uno in trasferta ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La prima si è messa con un gay (...l'amico imposto) che voleva una donna per giustificare ai suoi genitori la casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























_scivolata_ giù male dalla branda noto........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> _scivolata_ giù male dalla branda noto........


Eh dai ...l'amico...


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2007)

*Santa pazienza....*

Vi dico come mi sono parata io...... figlia che si mantiene, vive in una casa di sua proprietà, convive con un bravissimo ragazzo da due anni, che ha dimostrato non solo di caricarsi delle spese generali ma anche di essere sempre premuroso ed attento ai suoi bisogni.
Ho consigliato solo di "rodaggiarsi ancora prima di fare qualunque passo importante", matrimonio o figli.....  e comunque questo sistema permette che mia figlia, solo prudenzialmente, non sia ricattabile (è autonoma) nè allontanabile (è in casa sua, alla peggio è lui che sgombra) e se si sentisse anche lontanamente aria di "appesa di cappello"  subentra la mamma che NON è innamorata e consegna un circostanziato due di picche!!  Mia figlia può sempre tornare in famiglia per qualche mese ed io chiudo la casa!!!
Ditemi pure che sono un panzer ma, intanto, in situazioni come quelle descritte mia figlia non me la ritroverò comunque.  Capisco che non tutti possono avere questa chance, ma le avrei consigliato questa scelta anche se fosse stata in affitto....
Se poi dovesse prendere casa con un ragazzo..... se deve contribuire al mutuo..... la proprietà deve essere cointestata!
L'amore è una cosa meravigliosa, ma i patti chiari salvano la qualità della vita!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Buongiorno a tutti, benritrovati!!!!!
Ho tanto da raccontare, ma devo ancora disfare la valigia....
Ci sentiamo fra un pò!!!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, benritrovati!!!!!
> Ho tanto da raccontare, ma devo ancora disfare la valigia....
> Ci sentiamo fra un pò!!!!


Bentornata Giusy!


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*

Racconta che ci  servono un po' di buone novità!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Devo leggere tutto quello che avete scritto in mia assenza, intanto vi racconto un pò cosa è successo, poi leggo.
In vacanza c'era anche lui.
Ebbene, qualcosa nell'aria c'era, lo scherzo, le battute, gli sguardi sono continuati.
Il 31 cena fuori, poi siamo tornati al casale preso in affitto, qui abbiamo continuato a ballare come pazzi e a bere, ma non tanto, eravamo tutti lucidi.
A poco a poco gli amici si sono defilati, io e lui ancora pieni di energia abbiamo continuato a ballare finchè lui non ha cambiato genere, ha messo su canzoni più soft, romantiche, che abbiamo ballato insieme.
Ad un certo punto ci siamo ritrovati soli....ed è successo....eravamo stretti, io l'ho guardato intensamente, e piano piano le nostre labbra si sono avvicinate...e ci siamo baciati....
Subito dopo lui, tenendomi ancora stretta, ha cominciato a dire che così ci stavamo complicando la vita, il nostro rapporto ne avrebbe risentito, toccava a lui usare il cervello e fermarsi....io gli dicevo di non dire nulla, di vivere quel momento, di staccare il cervello....abbiamo continuato a ballare, ad abbracciarci, ci siamo baciati ancora, con più passione....la musica si è fermata...ed abbiamo parlato.
Ebbene, io sono solo un'amica, non si può andare avanti su questa linea, sono un'amica, anzi, la sua amica, lui non può fare a meno di me, mi rispetta e non potrebbe trattarmi come una qualsiasi, mi vuole troppo bene, ma una storia tra noi non è possibile....
Quindi, nessun cambiamento....


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	




che palle!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




come ti senti??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Devo leggere tutto quello che avete scritto in mia assenza, intanto vi racconto un pò cosa è successo, poi leggo.
> In vacanza c'era anche lui.
> Ebbene, qualcosa nell'aria c'era, lo scherzo, le battute, gli sguardi sono continuati.
> Il 31 cena fuori, poi siamo tornati al casale preso in affitto, qui abbiamo continuato a ballare come pazzi e a bere, ma non tanto, eravamo tutti lucidi.
> ...


Ora è tutto chiaro: è matto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Seriamente*

Ha una paura di fallimento in un rapporto che gli rende difficili tutti i rapporti e lo porta a provarci solo con donne con non stima per poter accettare un fallimento già previsto.
Con te significherebbe mettersi davvero alla prova e non sopporterebbe un fallimento che immagina lo priverebbe anche di un rapporto sicuro come la vostra amicizia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oppure...
...aveva solo voglia di una donna e usarti gli sembrava brutto (oltro che rischioso nel senso sopradetto di perdere un affetto) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Conclusione: è un uomo con troppi problemi perché tu possa pensare di poter davvero costruire qualcosa che non sia in gran parte sulle tue spalle. Se tu avessi lo spirito da crocerossina...potresti pure provarci con la prospettiva che ....conquistata sicurezza voglia mettersi alla prova con ...altre


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

UOMO FURBO E'


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Io mi sento....traumatizzata!
Cioè....dopo 9 anni baciare il mio migliore amico mi ha stonato, da quando è successo non faccio altro che sognare quel bacio, è stata una scossa elettrica con successiva secchiata d'acqua gelata in piena faccia.
Ha voluto parlare con la famosa amica, le ha detto che quella sera aveva voglia di dormire con me, che è molto attratto ma non è possibile nulla, il rischio è troppo alto e lui non vuole metter su una storia. Ora l'unica sua preoccupazione è non rovinare la nostra amicizia, è preoccupatissimo, ha paura che io possa allontanarmi....


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io mi sento....traumatizzata!
> Cioè....dopo 9 anni baciare il mio migliore amico mi ha stonato, da quando è successo non faccio altro che sognare quel bacio, è stata una scossa elettrica con successiva secchiata d'acqua gelata in piena faccia.
> Ha voluto parlare con la famosa amica, le ha detto che quella sera aveva voglia di dormire con me, che è molto attratto ma non è possibile nulla, il rischio è troppo alto e lui non vuole metter su una storia. Ora l'unica sua preoccupazione è non rovinare la nostra amicizia, è preoccupatissimo, ha paura che io possa allontanarmi....


il seguito che hai scritto era la seconda domanda, cioé come ti sei sentita baciandolo...
caspita Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 era meglio se avessi scritto che ti era venuto solo
da ridere...che non avevi provato nulla...che era come baciare tuo fratello...
e invece  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma......i giorni successivi vi siete comportati come se nulla fosse stato?


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> il seguito che hai scritto era la seconda domanda, cioé come ti sei sentita baciandolo...
> caspita Giusy
> 
> 
> ...


Si...anche perchè dopo che abbiamo parlato quella sera io gli ho detto che avrei fatto finta che tra noi non fosse successo nulla e che doveva stare tranquillo....
Ma quanto è stato difficile.... ogni volta che ci guardavamo avevo voglia di stringerlo, sentivo anche il suo desiderio, e vedevo come lo reprimeva.... Cercava di starmi lontano.... Quanto è assurdo fare finta di nulla...
Ma lo farò....perchè è quello che vuole lui....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si...anche perchè dopo che abbiamo parlato quella sera io gli ho detto che avrei fatto finta che tra noi non fosse successo nulla e che doveva stare tranquillo....
> Ma quanto è stato difficile.... ogni volta che ci guardavamo avevo voglia di stringerlo, sentivo anche il suo desiderio, e vedevo come lo reprimeva.... Cercava di starmi lontano.... Quanto è assurdo fare finta di nulla...
> Ma lo farò....perchè è quello che vuole lui....


Veramente lui vuole che ti assuma tu la responsabilità del rischio del fallimento...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si...anche perchè dopo che abbiamo parlato quella sera io gli ho detto che avrei fatto finta che tra noi non fosse successo nulla e che doveva stare tranquillo....
> Ma quanto è stato difficile.... ogni volta che ci guardavamo avevo voglia di stringerlo, sentivo anche il suo desiderio, e vedevo come lo reprimeva.... Cercava di starmi lontano.... Quanto è assurdo fare finta di nulla...
> Ma lo farò....perchè è quello che vuole lui....


Questo non é giusto! E quello che vuole Giusy???
Io non riuscirei.....e se ho capito anche poco di te
credo che tu presto finirai per evitarlo per non stare male..


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Questo non é giusto! E quello che vuole Giusy???
> Io non riuscirei.....e se ho capito anche poco di te
> credo che tu presto finirai per evitarlo per non stare male..


Quello che voglio io non si può avere, per cui mi rassegno.
E vado avanti. E porto avanti altre situazioni.
Però credo che un pò me ne starò per conto mio, un bacio non è una cosa superficiale... e forse mi pentirò di quello che è successo...


----------



## Old Confù (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quello che voglio io non si può avere, per cui mi rassegno.
> E vado avanti. E porto avanti altre situazioni.
> Però credo che un pò me ne starò per conto mio, un bacio non è una cosa superficiale... e forse mi pentirò di quello che è successo...


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOO sono allucinata!
Ma perchè non si rende conto che l'amicizia è già compromessa?!?
Che senso ha reprimere tutto quello che c'è....se eri solo un'amica...posso capire che capitava il bacio, ma dopo non avrebbe dovuto reprimere qlcosa che non c'è...tanto sei solo un'amica!!!!!No sono balle altro che amicizia....mi dispiace solo che non abbia davvero il coraggio di tentare...
Ha paura di perderti perchè sa che tu riesci a sopportare il peso di un'amicizia che va stretta!!!!Non capisce che così state male entrambi????

Giusina, perchè non provi ad allontanarti da lui....magari si da una mossa....
Come si può scegliere di non rischiare affatto?!? 

Forse, io non sono la persona giusta a parlare di paure...però ho qst situazione a cuore come fosse mia...
e mi sembra tutto così chiaro....capisco i suoi problemi ma fra tutte ha fatto la scelta + inutile!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO sono allucinata!
> Ma perchè non si rende conto che l'amicizia è già compromessa?!?
> Che senso ha reprimere tutto quello che c'è....se eri solo un'amica...posso capire che capitava il bacio, ma dopo non avrebbe dovuto reprimere qlcosa che non c'è...tanto sei solo un'amica!!!!!No sono balle altro che amicizia....mi dispiace solo che non abbia davvero il coraggio di tentare...
> Ha paura di perderti perchè sa che tu riesci a sopportare il peso di un'amicizia che va stretta!!!!Non capisce che così state male entrambi????
> ...


Ciao Confusa!
Da parte sua c'è solo attrazione, nel senso che gli piaccio, ma non c'è altro, per cui sta reprimendo un desiderio che ritiene meno importante dell'amicizia e dell'affetto che c'è. E non posso dargli torto. Lui non è innamorato, per cui non sta reprimendo un sentimento per salvaguardare un altro, è solo attratto.
Per cui la scelta più giusta è proprio cercare di conservare questo nostro bel rapporto, esclusivamente amichevole, perchè altro non c'è.


----------



## Old Confù (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Confusa!
> Da parte sua c'è solo attrazione, nel senso che gli piaccio, ma non c'è altro, per cui sta reprimendo un desiderio che ritiene meno importante dell'amicizia e dell'affetto che c'è. E non posso dargli torto. Lui non è innamorato, per cui non sta reprimendo un sentimento per salvaguardare un altro, è solo attratto.
> Per cui la scelta più giusta è proprio cercare di conservare questo nostro bel rapporto, esclusivamente amichevole, perchè altro non c'è.


Giusy, io ovviamente do 1 giudizio, in base a quello che penso io....e per me, un'amica/o per cui provo anche un'attrazione fisica equivale ad 1 persona di cui mi potrei "potenzialmente" innamorare....!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giusy, io ovviamente do 1 giudizio, in base a quello che penso io....e per me, un'amica/o per cui provo anche un'attrazione fisica equivale ad 1 persona di cui mi potrei "potenzialmente" innamorare....!!!!


Ne abbiamo parlato nell'altro thread.... un uomo sa scindere molto bene l'attrazione da un innamoramento... noi donne diamo sempre un'opportunità di carattere anche emotivo... In questo caso, da parte mia la volontà di provare a stare insieme c'è, da parte sua no...ed un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Old Confù (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato nell'altro thread.... un uomo sa scindere molto bene l'attrazione da un innamoramento... noi donne diamo sempre un'opportunità di carattere anche emotivo... In questo caso, da parte mia la volontà di provare a stare insieme c'è, da parte sua no...ed un motivo ci sarà.


ma la cosa dovrebbe essere al contrario, solitamente gli uomini badano + all'aspetto fisico, e faticano ad innamorarsi, perchè oltre a quello c'è poco...qui la situazione è al contrario, sa già che tu caratterialmente potresti essere quella giusta, e in più adesso ha anche scoperto la componente fisica che è forte!!!

sarà...ma c'è qualcosa di strano!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ma la cosa dovrebbe essere al contrario, solitamente gli uomini badano + all'aspetto fisico, e faticano ad innamorarsi, perchè oltre a quello c'è poco...qui la situazione è al contrario, sa già che tu caratterialmente potresti essere quella giusta, e in più adesso ha anche scoperto la componente fisica che è forte!!!
> 
> sarà...ma c'è qualcosa di strano!!!


Non so davvero che dirti.... a questo punto non so che pensare.... io mi attengo a ciò che mi ha detto lui: "io ti vedo come un'amica".
E non voglio farmi illusioni perchè corro il rischio di farmi seriamente male...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so davvero che dirti.... a questo punto non so che pensare.... io mi attengo a ciò che mi ha detto lui: "io ti vedo come un'amica".
> E non voglio farmi illusioni perchè corro il rischio di farmi seriamente male...


e fai bene! assolutamente *non devi illuderti*, perché qui mi pare che rischi tanto
tu...
io non so...
non capisco proprio il suo comportamento!! cazzarola!!
ma non poteva evitare?? dimmi che non l'ha creata lui con te la situazione!
cosa lo ha fatto a fare?
a che pro?
voleva aumentare la sua autostima?? non credo...
non capisco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




si é comportato nel modo peggiore che poteva comportarsi...
e ha fatto la scelta peggiore che poteva fare dopo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e autolesionista? paraculo? solo stronzo?


ma lui nel mentre e appena dopo (prima di andare a dormire) cos'ha detto oltre
a che tu sei la sua amica?? niente altro??


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e fai bene! assolutamente *non devi illuderti*, perché qui mi pare che rischi tanto
> tu...
> io non so...
> non capisco proprio il suo comportamento!! cazzarola!!
> ...


Cerco di dirvi tutto.
Durante e subito dopo il primo bacio (ci siamo guardati, insomma, lui si è accorto che stava per succedere, te ne accorgi se qualcuno sta per baciarti, e non si è fermato, non mi ha allontanata) mi ha detto: "Così roviniamo tutto, sei veramente sicura di volerlo? Io devo essere la parte razionale tra noi due, e dobbiamo fermarci". Intanto siamo rimasti abbracciati, ballavamo, eravamo stretti, io gli davo dei baci sul collo, cavolo lui non mi ha allontanata, mi ha dato un bacio sulla fronte, mi stringeva, poi ci siamo baciati, questa volta più intensamente, con più passione, più a lungo... Poi ne abbiamo parlato, io gli ho detto: "Se anche hai solo un piccolo, piccolissimo dubbio su di me, se mi vedi in modo diverso, questo è il momento di dirmelo". E lui mi ha detto: "No, tu sei LA mia amica, io non posso perderti, non posso stare senza di te e se andiamo avanti roviniamo tutto. Io ora non posso offrirti nulla, non posso avere una storia con te. Già in passato ho fatto tanti errori. Da quando è finita la storia con X (la sua storia più importante, finita 10 anni fa per volere di lei) io mi sono chiuso ai sentimenti, ho fatto soffrire tante ragazze ed ho sbagliato tanto, non voglio accada anche con te perchè non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza di te. Se tu fossi stata una ragazza appena conosciuta, non mi sarei fatto tanti scrupoli, ma ti voglio bene e ti rispetto, e preferisco finisca tutto qui". Mi ha baciato ancora, e poi mi ha chiesto scusa, mi ha detto: "Scusa, scusa, ho sbagliato, non dovevo....". Allora io gli ho detto: "Vuoi che facciamo finta di nulla? Se sono solo un'amica...." E lui mi ha detto di si... Allora sono andata a dormire in camera mia.... E poi ho saputo che lui avrebbe voluto che restassi lì con lui....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

Questa cosa mi ricorda una puntata di Sex and the City... 

Lui e' solo stato garbato... anzi dovresti ringraziarlo per non essere andato oltre... visto che credo non ti veda come "fidanzata"... poteva approfittare della situazione ma non l'ha fatto...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

Giu...questo é il ritratto della contraddizione!!
continuo a non capire....
prima ti dice una cosa e poi fa l'esatto opposto...
mah...secondo me  gli piaci, eccome!

forse é davvero molto sensibile e spaventato...
ha paura che se le cose non andassero bene
perderebbe anche la tua amicizia che per lui pare davvero
importante...

Giu lo sai che le strade ora sono due...

o molli il colpo e ti stacchi per un po  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(e tutti i grigi di sfumatura simili...tipo
vi incontrate a cose che organizzano gli altri tutti insieme etc. etc.


o batti il ferro finché é caldo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2008)

*c.d.d.*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha una paura di fallimento in un rapporto che gli rende difficili tutti i rapporti e lo porta a provarci solo con donne con non stima per poter accettare un fallimento già previsto.
> Con te significherebbe mettersi davvero alla prova e non sopporterebbe un fallimento che immagina lo priverebbe anche di un rapporto sicuro come la vostra amicizia.
> 
> 
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente lui vuole che ti assuma tu la responsabilità del rischio del fallimento...


Ribadisco...
Però è positivo che tu sia uscita dal dubbio.
Se ne sei uscita...


----------



## Old Confù (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e fai bene! assolutamente *non devi illuderti*, perché qui mi pare che rischi tanto
> tu...
> io non so...
> *non capisco proprio il suo comportamento*!! cazzarola!!
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

No, non farò nulla, penso che mi allontanerò, ma non più di tanto, non sono una donna innamorata e delusa e triste. Cercherò davvero di far finta di nulla, è capitato, può succedere, non ci saranno conseguenze a questo che è solo un episodio.
Persa ha ragione, gli uomini sono estremamente semplici, e quando dicono no è no, non un forse nè un si.
Salviamo questa bella amicizia....


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

credo sia la via meno dolorosa...
brava Giusy 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , so che non sarà facile ma chiusa una
porta, aperto un portone, giusto?


----------



## Old Confù (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, non farò nulla, penso che mi allontanerò, ma non più di tanto, non sono una donna innamorata e delusa e triste. Cercherò davvero di far finta di nulla, è capitato, può succedere, non ci saranno conseguenze a questo che è solo un episodio.
> Persa ha ragione, gli uomini sono estremamente semplici, e quando dicono no è no, non un forse nè un si.
> Salviamo questa bella amicizia....


sarà NO adesso....ma anche gli uomini a volte si fanno paranoie che non t'immagini, si comportano in modi che a volte rimpiangono....
entrano in situazioni dalle quali non sanno uscire...
e a volte i loro modi di fare sono inaspettati!!!

Le cose non sono sempre così semplici!!!!basta guardare anche i maschietti del forum!!

Per me fai bene ad allontanarti....lo farei anch'io!


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*

Sai che a pensarci bene non avrei voglia di dirti quel che penso perchè è talmente ragionevole che potrebbe diventare noioso....
Lui come ha detto Peresa non vuole alcuna responsabilità circa la vostra amicizia sentimentale, perchè due amici che si baicano, di chiunque sia l'iniziativa, tali sono!
Ha detto chiaramente come stanno le cose, ti rispetta, non vuole compromettere l'amicizia e sè stesso, e non vuole trattarti men che con rfispetto e considerazione.
Quante belle parole per uno che ha capito benissimo che tu sei non innamorata ma che non vedresti l'0ora di poterti abbandonare all'amore.
Io sono la solita scettica ma provare a dirgli che Gesù Cristo non è morto di freddo dici che faccia brutto????  
Se la racconta e te la racconta.....  perciò basta crederci e tutto rimane nei perfetti binari di una inossidabile amicizia!!!
Lui non ha detto no a te, ma alle complicanze che tu porteresti in una storia coinvolta di cui non vuole caricarsi..... su questo è chiarissimo che per lui è un no.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, non farò nulla, penso che mi allontanerò, ma non più di tanto, non sono una donna innamorata e delusa e triste. Cercherò davvero di far finta di nulla, è capitato, può succedere, non ci saranno conseguenze a questo che è solo un episodio.
> Persa ha ragione, gli uomini sono estremamente semplici, e quando dicono no è no, non un forse nè un si.
> *Salviamo questa bella amicizia*....


 

Secondo me l'unico uomo interessato a noi (ribadisco il concetto) è quello che morirebbe per ficcarci la lingua in bocca (etc. etc.). E fa di TUTTO per mostrartelo.

Tutto il resto è e resta ARIA FRITTA.

Non hai nessuna amicizia da salvare, sii strafiga come sempre e vai avanti per la tua strada! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Essendo il tipo anche meschino, si fidanzerà con una Jessica(h) e te la sbatterà in faccia! Piu' lo eviti, meglio è!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ma la cosa dovrebbe essere al contrario, solitamente gli uomini badano + all'aspetto fisico, e faticano ad innamorarsi, perchè oltre a quello c'è poco...qui la situazione è al contrario, sa già che tu caratterialmente potresti essere quella giusta, e in più adesso ha anche scoperto la componente fisica che è forte!!!
> 
> sarà...ma c'è qualcosa di strano!!!


 
Confu'....c'è una bellissima battuta in harry ti presento sally.

Lei dice "Ma allora diventate amici delle donne belle per farvele?" (o qualcosa del genere).

"No no anche di quelle che non ci piacciono. Ci faremmo anche quelle" 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Qui non c'è il desiderio che brucia, un bacio non vuol dire nulla. Senno' agirebbe. Va accettato (con l'accetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   e buttato via.
Next.

Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Secondo me l'unico uomo interessato a noi (ribadisco il concetto) è quello che morirebbe per ficcarci la lingua in bocca (etc. etc.). E fa di TUTTO per mostrartelo.*
> 
> Tutto il resto è e resta ARIA FRITTA.
> 
> ...





































Mi vergognavo a scriverlo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma ne sono straconvinta... diffidare degli uomini che vogliono _parlare_ con voi se questo non porta ad altri orali (perdonatemi)


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Sono nella confusione più profonda....
Ho l'autostima sotto i piedi e tanta voglia di fuggire....


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cerco di dirvi tutto.
> Durante e subito dopo il primo bacio (ci siamo guardati, insomma, lui si è accorto che stava per succedere, te ne accorgi se qualcuno sta per baciarti, e non si è fermato, non mi ha allontanata) mi ha detto: "Così roviniamo tutto, sei veramente sicura di volerlo? Io devo essere la parte razionale tra noi due, e dobbiamo fermarci". Intanto siamo rimasti abbracciati, ballavamo, eravamo stretti, io gli davo dei baci sul collo, cavolo lui non mi ha allontanata, mi ha dato un bacio sulla fronte, mi stringeva, poi ci siamo baciati, questa volta più intensamente, con più passione, più a lungo... Poi ne abbiamo parlato, io gli ho detto: "Se anche hai solo un piccolo, piccolissimo dubbio su di me, se mi vedi in modo diverso, questo è il momento di dirmelo". E lui mi ha detto: "No, tu sei LA mia amica, io non posso perderti, non posso stare senza di te e se andiamo avanti roviniamo tutto. Io ora non posso offrirti nulla, non posso avere una storia con te. Già in passato ho fatto tanti errori. Da quando è finita la storia con X (la sua storia più importante, finita 10 anni fa per volere di lei) io mi sono chiuso ai sentimenti, ho fatto soffrire tante ragazze ed ho sbagliato tanto, non voglio accada anche con te perchè non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza di te. Se tu fossi stata una ragazza appena conosciuta, non mi sarei fatto tanti scrupoli, ma ti voglio bene e ti rispetto, e preferisco finisca tutto qui". Mi ha baciato ancora, e poi mi ha chiesto scusa, mi ha detto: "Scusa, scusa, ho sbagliato, non dovevo....". Allora io gli ho detto: "Vuoi che facciamo finta di nulla? Se sono solo un'amica...." E lui mi ha detto di si... Allora sono andata a dormire in camera mia.... E poi ho saputo che lui avrebbe voluto che restassi lì con lui....


Giusy, scusa... ma secondo me 'sto tipo è un po' scemo...
ma non tanto per quello che ha detto a te, ma per quello che dice agli altri, riguardo a te...
ma dai...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono nella confusione più profonda....
> Ho l'autostima sotto i piedi e tanta voglia di fuggire....


Guarda te devi avere davvero una gran pazienza....io al posto tuo l'avevo già mandato a cagare...ti parlo per me.... non esiste che se io una sera bacio uno e si ha voglia tutti e due di farlo, questo qua mi debba mettere i freni....non esiste, in seguito per riavermi può anche ammazzarsi, ma se brucia la prima grossa chance che gli concedo per me è finita, e lo seppellisco!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Guarda te devi avere davvero una gran pazienza....io al posto tuo l'avevo già mandato a cagare...ti parlo per me.... non esiste che se io una sera bacio uno e si ha voglia tutti e due di farlo, questo qua mi debba mettere i freni....non esiste, in seguito per riavermi può anche ammazzarsi, ma se brucia la prima grossa chance che gli concedo per me è finita, e lo seppellisco!


Forse non aveva poi tanta voglia di farlo.... incomincio a pensare....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Forse non aveva poi tanta voglia di farlo.... incomincio a pensare....


Se non aveva voglia non lo faceva....e poi che schifo...che uomo è uno che mi mette gli "stop" nel momento del mio massimo apice di passione?Mentre sono in caduta libera arriva lui con il retino e mi ferma? Non ti sono cadute le p...e, metaforicamente parlando? Tu devi essere proprio un gioiello di ragazza, io al posto tuo già sarei sbottata..


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Se non aveva voglia non lo faceva....e poi che schifo...che uomo è uno che mi mette gli "stop" nel momento del mio massimo apice di passione?Mentre sono in caduta libera arriva lui con il retino e mi ferma? Non ti sono cadute le p...e, metaforicamente parlando? Tu devi essere proprio un gioiello di ragazza, io al posto tuo già sarei sbottata..


Con lui ho rischiato, sapevo che potevo sbattere e sfracellarmi contro un muro.
Cavolo non mi vuole, mi devo rassegnare....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Se non aveva voglia non lo faceva....e poi che schifo...che uomo è uno che mi mette gli "stop" nel momento del mio massimo apice di passione?Mentre sono in caduta libera arriva lui con il retino e mi ferma? Non ti sono cadute le p...e, metaforicamente parlando? Tu devi essere proprio un gioiello di ragazza, io al posto tuo già sarei sbottata..


Ma cosa sbotti scusa? Ma ringrazialo va'...

Un bacio puo' capitare... E' ammirabile il fatto che si sia fermato...anziche' infervorare una presa per i fondelli!!!

Se non si fosse fermato sarebbe stato un bastardo approfittatore... si ferma ed e' bastardo comuunque... donne pace ai cervelli...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con lui ho rischiato, sapevo che potevo sbattere e sfracellarmi contro un muro.
> Cavolo non mi vuole, mi devo rassegnare....


bè, dai, non esagerare... con uno così secondo me il massimo che rischiavi era che facesse cilecca..
Giusy, per l'ammordiddio... ma cosa te ne fai di uno così...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, dai, non esagerare... con uno così *secondo me il massimo che rischiavi era che facesse cilecca..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























l'ho pensato ma non avevo il coraggio di scriverlo...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Giusy*

capisco la botta all'autostima, ma ripigliati. Tu sei una gran ragazza.

E lui è un bastardello viscido e vigliacco, che gode del suo potere su di te. Perché una persona leale NON TI BACIA NEMMENO, per poi respingerti così! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Capita.

E consiglio per il futuro...non investire emotivamente su cavalli confusi. Ribadisco il concetto di cui sopra: chi ti VUOLE te lo fa capire!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, dai, non esagerare... con uno così secondo me il massimo che rischiavi era che facesse cilecca..
> Giusy, per l'ammordiddio... ma cosa te ne fai di uno così...


Si ok, ma è l'ennesimo....
Veramente mi chiedo cosa ho che non va....


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> capisco la botta all'autostima, ma ripigliati. Tu sei una gran ragazza.
> 
> E lui è un bastardello viscido e vigliacco, che gode del suo potere su di te. Perché una persona leale NON TI BACIA NEMMENO, per poi respingerti così!
> 
> ...


Vere, quello che mi inquieta è che o piaccio per come sono fatta fuori o per come sono fatta dentro, mai completamente.
Possibile che si tratti sempre di investire su cavalli confusi????


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma cosa sbotti scusa? Ma ringrazialo va'...
> 
> Un bacio puo' capitare... E' ammirabile il fatto che si sia fermato...anziche' infervorare una presa per i fondelli!!!
> 
> Se non si fosse fermato sarebbe stato un bastardo approfittatore... si ferma ed e' bastardo comuunque... donne pace ai cervelli...


 
macchè ringraziare....invogliare una per poi mettergli i freni con le tue paranoie per me equivale a una superpresa per i fondelli...almeno fai una cosa,tu, uomo,  sii coerente e abbi il coraggio di andare fino in fondo!
a me quelli così fanno girare le scatole.
Se non aveva voglia, non iniziava proprio!


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Vere, quello che mi inquieta è che o piaccio per come sono fatta fuori o per come sono fatta dentro, mai completamente.
> Possibile che si tratti sempre di investire su cavalli confusi????


Non che io sia un'ottimista ma non puoi per due o tre elementi da analisi pensare che il genere umano maschile sia tutto confuso.... certo hanno le loro lacune, ma qui siamo di fronte ad una situazione in cui un po' di buon senso e un pizzico di prudenza gli avrebbe impedito di arrivare a questo punto, lui, le sue confidenze a terzi e la sua "tentennante" amicizia un po' pelosetta.
Non è un bastardo, ma non rifulge di integrità, è un po' come uno che azssaggia una torta e poi dice grazie non gradisco il dolce....   

	
	
		
		
	


	




   meglip tardi che mai, ma meglio un niente dignitoso che un piuttosto semifurbo.
Bruja

p.s. tremo al pensiero di quali grinfie lo ghermiranno perchè c'è sempre in giro qualcuno che ha il pelo pèiù lungo del proprio!!!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vere, quello che mi inquieta è che o piaccio per come sono fatta fuori o per come sono fatta dentro, mai completamente.
> Possibile che si tratti sempre di investire su cavalli confusi????


 
Sul piacere o meno ciascuno di noi ha le sue (in)certezze.

Anche George (Clooney) sarà sicuramente stato respinto in vita sua!

Pero' non è questo il problema. Se vai per il mondo con lo sguardo ansioso "Piaccio?" sicuramente non troverai 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io ti consiglio un esercizio di questo tipo: fatti la tua vita SENZA cercare ansiosamente conferme d'amore o di altro tipo. Vai serena. Fai le cose che sai che ti riescono bene.

E non pensare ad un uomo a meno che non sia a) libero b) CHE SIA LUI INEQUIVOCABILMENTE A FARTI CAPIRE CHE GLI PIACI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Francamente tutta sta manfrina con questo tipo te la saresti potuta risparmiare, ne guadagnavi in salute....io saro' strana, ma in gioventu' (avevo 16 anni e mezzo) un mio "amico" mi piaceva molto, lui aveva atteggiamenti ambigui tipo il tuo ....e non si combino' niente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Lui sposo ' poi l'ex fidanzata, che a quanto pare le idee gliele sapeva chiarire parecchio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mi dissi già allora  - anche se ero giovanissima - CHE MAI MAI MAI mi sarei persa o avrei perso tempo od energie dietro a persone confuse.

Mi sono sempre comportata di conseguenza  e credimi, mi sono risparmiata un sacco di cuori spezzati!(i miei...cuori!)

Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> macchè ringraziare....invogliare una per poi mettergli i freni con le tue paranoie per me equivale a una superpresa per i fondelli...almeno fai una cosa,tu, uomo,  sii coerente e abbi il coraggio di andare fino in fondo!
> a me quelli così fanno girare le scatole.
> Se non aveva voglia, non iniziava proprio!


1)Evidentemente non voleva andare "fino in fondo"... 

2)Un bacio CAPITA... o dal bacio si deve necessariamente passare al sesso?? Ma dove sta scritto...

3)Infine... secondo te sarebbe stato meglio fare sesso e poi fare il discorso "Tu sei solo un'amica"?  PER FAVORE...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi dissi già allora - anche se ero giovanissima - CHE MAI MAI MAI mi sarei persa o avrei perso tempo od energie dietro a persone confuse.
> 
> Mi sono sempre comportata di conseguenza e credimi, mi sono risparmiata un sacco di cuori spezzati!(i miei...cuori!)
> 
> Bacio!


Vere quando si é dentro la situazione cambia, eccome se cambia!

La mia storia più importante é iniziata con un amicizia...ci baciavamo...eravamo tutti e due super presi, però lui mi diceva che era meglio se restavamo amici
(aveva ancora in testa e nel cuore la sua ex)

questo all'inizio...

poi facevamo l'amore e lui appena finito mi diceva che avevamo fatto una
cazzata e che stavamo rovinando tutto...

non vi dico come stavo..

poi le cose sono cambiate e nel giro di sei mesi eravamo innamoratissimi...

però é finita....lui mi ha tradita, in un momento di crisi di coppia (con una ex precedente, non quella con cui si era da poco lasciato quando ci siamo conosciuti), e per altri motivi...

convivevamo e io mi sono resa conto che ogni giorno che passava lo amavo sempre di meno e sono tornata a casa...

però se chiudo gli occhi e ci ripenso, se tornassi indietro, rifarei tutto quello che
ho fatto, anche se ho sofferto, anche se é stato difficile...non ho MAI amato così!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Vere quando si é dentro la situazione cambia, eccome se cambia!
> 
> La mia storia più importante é iniziata con un amicizia...ci baciavamo...eravamo tutti e due super presi, però lui mi diceva che era meglio se restavamo amici
> (aveva ancora in testa e nel cuore la sua ex)
> ...



Cara Sfigatta... capisco quando ci sei dentro e' diverso... e quando si vuole qualcosa si tende a non vedere tutta la torta ma solo le fette che c'interessano...

Pero' una volta passata la tormenta e finita la storia si deve avere la decenza di guardare tutta la torta ed avere le palle per dire: Cazzo le premesse c'erano tutte... E guarda che spesso e' possibile..


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 1)Evidentemente non voleva andare "fino in fondo"...
> 
> 2)Un bacio CAPITA... o dal bacio si deve necessariamente passare al sesso?? Ma dove sta scritto...
> 
> 3)Infine... secondo te sarebbe stato meglio fare sesso e poi fare il discorso "Tu sei solo un'amica"? PER FAVORE...


andiamo lettrice....giusy è una vita che gli sta chiedendo uscite loro due da soli, e secondo me solo un deficiente non avrebbe capito..
inoltre da come ha descritto lei la serata, mi pare un bacio molto poco innocente e molto sessuale...

a me pare più il tipo che vuole scaricare le responsabilità, quelle che lui ha paura di prendersi.


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Nel caso di Giusy la colpa maggiore e' dell'amica (?) ... ha alimentato in Giusy le fantasie di un vacchio fantasma ... le amiche a volte sono peggio dei nemici.


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> andiamo lettrice....giusy è una vita che gli sta chiedendo uscite loro due da soli, e secondo me solo un deficiente non avrebbe capito..
> inoltre da come ha descritto lei la serata, mi pare un bacio molto poco innocente e molto sessuale...
> 
> a me pare più il tipo che vuole scaricare le responsabilità, quelle che lui ha paura di prendersi.



... evidentemente non era convinto del tutto, pensava/credeva ... e' da apprezzare che si e' fermato in tempo, almeno questo, o no?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... evidentemente non era convinto del tutto, pensava/credeva ... e' da apprezzare che si e' fermato in tempo, almeno questo, o no?


Io non la vedo così. Il fatto di fermare tutto sul più bello mi pare più una vigliaccata, che un atto di nobiltà, nel suo caso.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si ok, ma è l'ennesimo....
> Veramente mi chiedo cosa ho che non va....


Giusy, spassionatamente, tu non hai niente che non va... a parte quel tuo bisogno di non stare da sola.
Giusy, te lo dico con il cuore... smettila di cercare qualcuno con cui costruire qualcosa... smettila di cercare...
chi ti troverà insostituibile lo capirà per il fatto che gli piacerà Giusy per come è Giusy, e succederà non appena avrai smesso di volere a tutti i costi una storia che rappresenti il tuo immaginario.


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io non la vedo così. Il fatto di fermare tutto sul più bello mi pare più una vigliaccata, che un atto di nobiltà, nel suo caso.



Lillyna si erano solo baciati ... dove sta "Sul piu' bello"?!


Come dicono, o lo chiamono Sfigatta e Iago: "l'Ingresso" non e' stato varcato/superato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... era una specie di gioco, un po serioso ... si stavano studiando ...


Ragazze un po di elasticita' serva nella vita, suvvvia


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lillyna si erano solo baciati ... dove sta "Sul piu' bello"?!
> 
> 
> Come dicono, o lo chiamono Sfigatta e Iago: "l'Ingresso" non e' stato varcato/superato
> ...


mi spiace, in questo caso no. e ti spiego anche il perché.
intanto non ci sta nessuna elasticità nel dire una cosa e poi farne un'altra...
se vuoi che una resti solo tua amica non la baci per poi dire peccato che non ha passato la notte con me, dicendolo a terze perone.

va bè, io una mezza idea di tipi del genere già ce la ho, ma poi se mi esprimo passo per furibonda come sempre...


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... evidentemente non era convinto del tutto, pensava/credeva ... e' da apprezzare che si e' fermato in tempo, almeno questo, o no?


Ecco... lo penso anch'io....
Avrà voluto provare...non gli sarà piaciuto (anche se non c'è stato solo UN bacio), avrà capito che non riesce a vedermi diversamente e...amen!!!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi spiace, in questo caso no. e ti spiego anche il perché.
> intanto non ci sta nessuna elasticità nel dire una cosa e poi farne un'altra...
> se vuoi che una resti solo tua amica non la baci per poi dire peccato che non ha passato la notte con me, dicendolo a terze perone.
> 
> va bè, io una mezza idea di tipi del genere già ce la ho, ma poi se mi esprimo passo per furibonda come sempre...


Anna io ho il Grande Sospetto che l'amica di Giusy li ha impacchettati per benino a tutti e due ... lui avra' le sue colpe ok, ma anche Giusy ha le sue.


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ecco... lo penso anch'io....
> Avrà voluto provare...non gli sarà piaciuto (anche se non c'è stato solo UN bacio), avrà capito che non riesce a vedermi diversamente e...amen!!!!



Giusy cara, e' stato un esperimento fallito, tutto qua ... meglio all'inizio di un niente che poi ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lillyna si erano solo baciati ... dove sta "Sul piu' bello"?!
> 
> 
> Come dicono, o lo chiamono Sfigatta e Iago: "l'Ingresso" non e' stato varcato/superato
> ...


a me sa di paraculo. un conto è che ci è scappato, ma a me, la cosa, da parte di lui, pare pianificata. per la serie: "ti studio, ti bacio, vediamo come te la cavi. se mi piaci bene, vengo a letto con te, se non mi piaci ho sempre la scusa dell'amicizia"
altra stronzatona: come fai a dire a una che ti piace e gli vuoi bene ma come un'amica, e nel tempo stesso ti attrae?
Se ti piace come persona e come amica, e fisicamente ti attrae, significa che 1- o ti attrae tutta 2- o ti stai innamorando 
ma tenere le due cose separate mi sa mooooolto di paraculo.
E' come se lui aspettasse il via da lei per fare qualcosa, però mettendo bene in chiaro che non si può distruggere l'amicizia, come se lei gli debba proporre "dai una botta di vita e poi amici come prima, tu stai nel tuo, io nel mio e ognuno torna a farsi i suoi cavoli". Come se non aspettasse altro.


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> a me sa di paraculo. un conto è che ci è scappato, ma a me, la cosa, da parte di lui, pare pianificata. per la serie: "ti studio, ti bacio, vediamo come te la cavi. se mi piaci bene, vengo a letto con te, se non mi piaci ho sempre la scusa dell'amicizia"
> altra stronzatona: come fai a dire a una che ti piace e gli vuoi bene ma come un'amica, e nel tempo stesso ti attrae?
> Se ti piace come persona e come amica, e fisicamente ti attrae, significa che 1- o ti attrae tutta 2- o ti stai innamorando
> ma tenere le due cose separate mi sa mooooolto di paraculo.
> E' come se lui aspettasse il via da lei per fare qualcosa, però mettendo bene in chiaro che non si può distruggere l'amicizia, come se lei gli debba proporre "dai una botta di vita e poi amici come prima, tu stai nel tuo, io nel mio e ognuno torna a farsi i suoi cavoli". Come se non aspettasse altro.


Lilly' e' stata una gran carnevalata, passera' ...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Vere quando si é dentro la situazione cambia, eccome se cambia!
> 
> La mia storia più importante é iniziata con un amicizia...ci baciavamo...eravamo tutti e due super presi, però lui mi diceva che era meglio se restavamo amici
> (aveva ancora in testa e nel cuore la sua ex)
> ...


 
Il celebre libro the Rules dice che quando una storia inizia con NOI DONNE A PREMERE (come in questo caso, o nel caso di Giusy) *è destinata al fallimento*!

Un altro famoso libro (The Passion Trap) dice che si ama DI PIU' quando si è amati DI MENO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Un po' drastico, ma sono d'accordo con The Rules, the Passion Trap ...e con Lettrice, che mi sembra dica sul punto la stessa cosa.

Per cui non vedo che senso abbia ostinarsi fin dall'inizio con persone evidentemente NON COSI' INNAMORATE DI NOI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Secondo me l'unico uomo interessato a noi (ribadisco il concetto) è quello che morirebbe per ficcarci la lingua in bocca (etc. etc.). E fa di TUTTO per mostrartelo.
> 
> Tutto il resto è e resta ARIA FRITTA.
> 
> ...


 
Io tenderei a vederla come Verena...
Insomma io non vado in giro a baciare i mei amici, anche se sono beri ragazzi, se sono intelligenti e affascinanti... No mi verrebbe proprio...
Io credo che l'amicizia sia già compromessa.... E ci  manca solo che ti cerchi per parlare delle sue paranoie amorose per qualche altra. Io sull'amicizia intesa in quel senso di condivisione dei pensieri, non ci farei più conto.
O batterei il ferro finchè è caldo, ammettendo la possibilità che sia davvero spaventato, o mi tirerei un po' indietro dal rapporto... Ma far come se niente fosse... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Giusina che pensi di fare?


----------



## Rebecca (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ecco... lo penso anch'io....
> Avrà voluto provare...non gli sarà piaciuto (anche se non c'è stato solo UN bacio), avrà capito che non riesce a vedermi diversamente e...amen!!!!


Scusa, ma non è che un bacio ti piace o no, scoprendolo solo dopo...
Una persona può baciare pure con l'apparecchio e l'alito da aglio, ma non ci sono storie... se quella persona ti piace, ti piace il bacio.... E se ti piace lo sai prima di baciarla...


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lo vedo tra mezz'ora....
Mi tremano le gambe....


----------



## Rebecca (3 Gennaio 2008)

Aspettiamo notizie


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lo vedo tra mezz'ora....
> Mi tremano le gambe....



MAH!


Cosa ti aspetti Giusy


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

UE' ... ragazze/i ... per me un amico e' come un fratello ... tanto per essere chiara.


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Gennaio 2008)

Vorrei solo vedere il nostro rapporto ritornare alla serenità....
Ho dei dubbi, e solo parlando con lui posso risolverli. Pregate affinchè sia del tutto sincero....


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vorrei solo vedere il nostro rapporto ritornare alla serenità....
> Ho dei dubbi, e solo parlando con lui posso risolverli. Pregate affinchè sia del tutto sincero....


Te lo auguro piccola ... pero' alla tua amica dille di farsi gli affaracci suoi.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il celebre libro the Rules dice che quando una storia inizia con NOI DONNE A PREMERE (come in questo caso, o nel caso di Giusy) *è destinata al fallimento*!
> 
> Un altro famoso libro (The Passion Trap) dice che si ama DI PIU' quando si è amati DI MENO!
> 
> ...


Il gusto della sfide impossibili?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il gusto della sfide impossibili?


Io lo lascio ai film americani..


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> andiamo lettrice....giusy è una vita che gli sta chiedendo uscite loro due da soli, e secondo me solo un deficiente non avrebbe capito..
> inoltre da come ha descritto lei la serata, mi pare un bacio molto poco innocente e molto sessuale...
> 
> a me pare più il tipo che vuole scaricare le responsabilità, quelle che lui ha paura di prendersi.


Ma che responsabilita'? 

E ti sembra un caso che lei gli stia a chidere di uscire e ancora non e' successo nulla? 

Che vuoi che ti dica... la trombatina se la sarebbe pure fatta... come dice uno dei miei piu' cari amici "La trombata non si nega"... ma chiaramente lui non voleva rotture di balle dopo e sapeva che sarebbero arrivate... 

Mi dispiace per Giusy non e' sicuramente divertente pero' credo che non possa essere piu' chiaro di cosi'...


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Giusy, spassionatamente, tu non hai niente che non va... a parte quel tuo bisogno di non stare da sola.
> Giusy, te lo dico con il cuore... smettila di cercare qualcuno con cui costruire qualcosa... smettila di cercare...
> chi ti troverà insostituibile lo capirà per il fatto che gli piacerà Giusy per come è Giusy, e succederà non appena avrai smesso di volere a tutti i costi una storia che rappresenti il tuo immaginario.


Concordo ASSOLUTISSIMAMENTE.

ps Giusy scusa ma continuo a pensare che prima o poi lo troverai fidanzato con un'altra. Sono scuse le sue, solo scuse...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*

Bisognerà che ti persuada che questo tizio ha sbagliato continuamente, prima a parlare con la tua amica, che sarà una chiacchierona, ma l'imput lo ha avuto, che doveva restare sui dei SERI binari di amicizia e non fare del chiacchiericcio sul dove andate singolarmente e sul cosa fate. 
Inoltre che passiate spesso del tempo insieme da amici con non si sa bene quanta convizione lascia il tempo che trova!
Posso solo dirti due cose, primo io non starei a farmi tante fisime e per un po' di tempo lo lascerei alle sue elucubrazioni poco chiare, e poi aspetterei SUOI segnali inequivocabili, diversamente eviterei accuratamente ogni possibile malinteso o situazione ibrida.   Questo soggetto anche nell'amicizia e dubitativo, è di quelli che sono tanto amici, purchè non ci sia da coinvolgersi o responsabilizzarsi troppo anche nell'amicizia in modo personale.... mi sbaglierò ma questo è uno che non ha mai corso......!!!!!!!!!
La prima che lo farà correre lo avrà in pugno! 
Bruja

p.s. Un VERO amico non ti bacia comunque in una situazione così particolare, sempre che voglia privilegiare il valore dell'amicizia, nè si sarebbe fatto trovare in una situazione così "difficile"... si può benissimo ballare senza fare i furbi o lasciare che lo facciano gli altri... sapeva cosa c'era in ballo e se non è un idiota fondamentale aveva capito benissimo l'andazzo, ecco perchè ora è necessario che giusy tiri i remi in barca e stia alla finestra.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

Ieri sera ci siamo visti, da soli.
Non vi racconto tutto quello che ci siamo detti, il succo è: provo attrazione per te, è stato molto difficile fermarsi, e l'ho fatto solo perchè mi sono reso conto di chi avevo davanti, cioè un'amica quasi decennale che rispetto e con cui non potevo giocare, ma non provo altro, non c'è un coinvolgimento emotivo ma solo fisico; ciò che conta di più per me, e per cui sono stato male e mi sono dato dello stronzo, è ora salvaguardare il nostro rapporto, senza il quale non potrei vivere.
Io sono molto più tranquilla adesso, non ho rimpianti nè rimorsi perchè da parte di entrambi c'è la consapevolezza che sia più forte il sentimento amichevole rispetto ad un'attrazione o al desiderio di un rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Ma porca paletta*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Ieri sera ci siamo visti, da soli.
> Non vi racconto tutto quello che ci siamo detti, il succo è: provo attrazione per te, è stato molto difficile fermarsi,  Adesso sappiamo che ha degli stimoli! e l'ho fatto solo perchè mi sono reso conto di chi avevo davanti, cioè un'amica quasi decennale che rispetto e con cui non potevo giocare,  lo sapeva da tempo questo! ma non provo altro, non c'è un coinvolgimento emotivo ma solo fisico;...sapeva che sarebbe stata solo una trombata    ciò che conta di più per me, e per cui sono stato male e mi sono dato dello stronzo, è ora salvaguardare il nostro rapporto, senza il quale non potrei vivere.   Restiamo amici che è la sola cosa che mi interessa, fa comodo avere una spalla amichevole alla bisogna.
> Io sono molto più tranquilla adesso, non ho rimpianti nè rimorsi perchè da parte di entrambi c'è la consapevolezza che sia più forte il sentimento amichevole rispetto ad un'attrazione o al desiderio di un rapporto di coppia.


E con questo ha polverizzato ogni tua illusione o intenzione. La sola cosa che lascia perplessi è, ma la tua amica è intronata e racconta lucciole per lanterne (e non parlo di malafede perchè non voglio infierire) o è lui ilrincoglionito e dice cose che non pensa..... speriamo che stavolta avesse le idee chiare.
Tienitelo pure come amico.... farà meno danni che come compagno di vita.
Bruja


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io sono molto più tranquilla adesso, non ho rimpianti nè rimorsi perchè da parte di entrambi c'è la consapevolezza che sia più forte il sentimento amichevole rispetto ad un'attrazione o al desiderio di un rapporto di coppia.


Giusy Giusy Giusy... concordo con quanto ti ha detto Bruja. 

ps da parte di entrambi, mah...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E con questo ha polverizzato ogni tua illusione o intenzione.  La sola cosa che lascia perplessi è ma la tua amica è intronata e racconta lucciole per lanterne (e non parlo di malafede perchè non voglio infierire o lui è rincoglionito e dice cose che non pensa..... speriamo che stavoilta avesse le idee chiare.
> Tienitelo come amico.... farà meno danni che come compagni di vita.
> Bruja


Io invece per l'amica parlerei proprio di malafede


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io invece per l'amica parlerei proprio di malafede


Ho detto che non voglio infierire, ma quello che penso è chiaro........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (4 Gennaio 2008)

Giusy, te lo dico da uomo. Lui non è interessato a te, ma una trombatina senza sensi di colpa se la sarebbe presa volentieri. Ma per togliergli i sensi di colpa dovevi violentarlo, o quasi. E lui ci sarebbe stato.


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Giusy, te lo dico da uomo. Lui non è interessato a te, ma una trombatina senza sensi di colpa se la sarebbe presa volentieri. Ma per togliergli i sensi di colpa dovevi violentarlo, o quasi. E lui ci sarebbe stato.


Sono d'accordo. Anche per me è così. Chiarissimo.

ps e se Giusy si fosse fatta delle aspettative lui le avrebbe detto ... eh ma sei stata tu che...


----------



## Old Jesus (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Anche per me è così. Chiarissimo.
> 
> ps e se Giusy si fosse fatta delle aspettative lui le avrebbe detto ... eh ma sei stata tu che...


Assolutamente si !!!! Giusy... SVEGLIA !!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

Per quanto riguarda la mia amica, non è affatto in malafede, lei vuole bene ad entrambi, e la speranza di vederci insieme le ha fatto interpretare forse in maniera distorta alcuni atteggiamenti suoi.
In ogni caso, lei resta convinta che ci sia dell'altro, ma che non è così forte da spingerlo a rischiare, a mettere da parte l'amicizia per un altro tipo di rapporto, essendo lui poco deciso nelle sue cose e restio a lasciarsi andare.
A suo parere, a lui fa più comodo avermi come amica, perchè intraprendere qualcosa di diverso senza provare un sentimento coinvolgente lo spaventa troppo, perchè avrebbe conseguenze negative sull'intero gruppo di amici (e lui mi ha detto che dopo il "fattaccio" era preoccupato anche perchè temeva di essere condannato dagli altri amici).
In conclusione, per lei è uno smidollato, che preferisce mettere a tacere tutto per il suo personale quieto vivere.


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> e lui mi ha detto che dopo il "fattaccio" era preoccupato anche perchè temeva di essere condannato dagli altri amici


Il fattaccio è il bacio tra voi? Guarda Giusy io uno così ma col cavolo che resterebbe mio amico... E anche con la vostra amica, occhio...


----------



## Old Jesus (4 Gennaio 2008)

Ma ha mai avuto una donna questo tipo ? Solo in questo caso si può avere il dubbio che sia un imbranato pauroso. Ma visto che t'ha "baciata" senza problemi... mi sa che la sa lunga !!!! 
Altro che smidollato.....


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il fattaccio è il bacio tra voi? Guarda Giusy io uno così ma col cavolo che resterebbe mio amico... E anche con la vostra amica, occhio...


ciao cara, bonn année !!!!!!!!!!tutto bene? 
perché dici così dell'amica?
bacio!


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ciao cara, bonn année !!!!!!!!!!tutto bene?
> perché dici così dell'amica?
> bacio!


Buon anno a te mia cara, io tutto benissimo, finalmente!
Mah l'amica sta troppo in mezzo secondo me...

Un bacio.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Buon anno a te mia cara, io tutto benissimo, finalmente!
> Mah l'amica sta troppo in mezzo secondo me...
> 
> Un bacio.


boh. a me pare ne più ne meno che una puntata di terza C.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9wGVH5ayuE


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Buon anno a te mia cara, io tutto benissimo, finalmente!
> Mah l'amica sta troppo in mezzo secondo me...
> 
> Un bacio.








quindi vuoi dire che a lei interessa lui?


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> boh. a me pare ne più ne meno che una puntata di terza C.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9wGVH5ayuE
















  tremenda!


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*mah...*

Io vorrei solo ricordare che prima di scoprire che una persona non era quella che ci era sembrata, avremmo messo la mano sul fuoco per lei.... metaforicamente non si dice sempre: da lui/lei non me lo sarei mai aspettato? Ecco quando accade ci si rende conto di quanto si è stati miopi o solo in insistita buonafede per non aver voluto vedere la malafede altrui... che spesso è anche solo pettegolezzo danneggiante o impiccioneria.
Io da amica avrei detto solo che sforse era interessato ma poichè è senza volontà e palle... tanto valeva tenerlo come amico (poi possiamo anche discutere su cosa sia la vera amicizia riguardo entrambi... ma questo è un altro argomento).
Bruja


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> quindi vuoi dire che a lei interessa lui?


Mah non so. Però condiziona. Quello che mi interessa è sapere se a Giusy lui interessa, ma non ha né rimorsi né rimpianti, quindi ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah non so. Però condiziona. Quello che mi interessa è sapere se a Giusy lui interessa, ma non ha né rimorsi né rimpianti, quindi ...


a Giusy lui interessa, e tanto anche, solo che non vuole scottarsi e per me fa
bene a farla "morire" così!


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> a Giusy lui interessa, e tanto anche, solo che non vuole scottarsi e per me fa
> bene a farla "morire" così!


Se a lei interessasse tanto sarebbe andata oltre. Certo, poi si sarebbe resa conto che persona e immagine forse... 

ps poi è lui che l'ha fatta morire così, o no?


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se a lei interessasse tanto sarebbe andata oltre. Certo, poi si sarebbe resa conto che persona e immagine forse...
> 
> ps poi *è lui* che l'ha fatta morire così, o no?


si...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Belle bimbe*



sfigatta ha detto:


> si...


A lui non interessava abbastanza per giocarsi non tanto l'amicizia, ma mettersi di fronte alla responsabilità seria di costruire per loro e verso tutta la compagnia; con un'amica come giusy non poteva scherzare o rischiare quindi ha dato forfait, ma perchè alla fine non c'era quell'attrazione e quel sentimento che supoera ogni ostacolo... ecco perchè alla fine la sua amica le faceva un favore se teneva la lingua fra i denti. E lui gliene faceva due se non parlava all'amica... giusy è quella senza colpe se non avere una pazienza ed una generosità infinita e, per me, verso quei due, immeritata. Sono amici che deve tenersi così come sono ma non spacciarli per ideali e tanto affettuosi ed interessati a lei. 
Ma è solo la mia opinione...
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A lui non interessava abbastanza per giocarsi non tanto l'amicizia, ma mettersi di fronte alla responsabilità seria di costruire per loro e verso tutta la compagnia; con un'amica come giusy non poteva scherzare o rischiare quindi ha dato forfait, ma perchè alla fine non c'era quell'attrazione e quel sentimento che supoera ogni ostacolo... ecco perchè alla fine la sua amica le faceva un favore se teneva la lingua fra i denti. E lui gliene faceva due se non parlava all'amica... giusy è quella senza colpe se non avere una pazienza ed una generosità infinita e, per me, verso quei due, immeritata. Sono amici che deve tenersi così come sono ma non spacciarli per ideali e tanto affettuosi ed interessati a lei.
> Ma è solo la mia opinione...
> Bruja


concordo per quanto riguarda lui, per l'amica invece no...
io penso che sapendo avrei forse anche io riferito, soprattutto
dato che l'amica era anche a conoscenza che a Giusy il tipo interessasse...
poi date le carte...la partita stava a loro giocarla...
e lui ha barato!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che responsabilita'?
> 
> E ti sembra un caso che lei gli stia a chidere di uscire e ancora non e' successo nulla?
> 
> ...


 
perfettamente d'accordo!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lui non mi è certo indifferente....ma non ne sono innamorata.
A differenza sua io avrei tentato, cioè avrei provato a frequentarlo in maniera diversa, non più solo come amici, ma anche in altro modo, con l'aggiunta del contatto fisico. Lui non vuole neanche questo, probabilmente perchè già sa che non porterebbe a nulla, anzi, porterebbe ad un rapporto sessuale senza conseguenze emotive, con il rischio di essere visto come il bastardo della situazione.
Il fatto di non essere coinvolta emotivamente mi salva, riesco a guardarlo come amico, e porto avanti altre mie situazioni in pace.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lui non mi è certo indifferente....ma non ne sono innamorata.
> A differenza sua io avrei tentato, cioè avrei provato a frequentarlo in maniera diversa, non più solo come amici, ma anche in altro modo, con l'aggiunta del contatto fisico. Lui non vuole neanche questo, probabilmente perchè già sa che non porterebbe a nulla, anzi, porterebbe ad un rapporto sessuale senza conseguenze emotive, con il rischio di essere visto come il bastardo della situazione.
> *Il fatto di non essere coinvolta emotivamente mi salva, riesco a guardarlo come amico, e porto avanti altre mie situazioni in pace.*








ciao Giusina!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 bella lei! ancora in vacanza eh! culattacciona...


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao Gatta!
Si, rientro lunedì.... ihihihih!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Gatta!
> Si, rientro lunedì.... ihihihih!!!!


beata te! ...io é da tre giorni che lavoro...
veramente ho lavorato pure il 31.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche il 29... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








due palle!

qui ha nevicato !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








lì com'é il tempo?


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> beata te! ...io é da tre giorni che lavoro...
> veramente ho lavorato pure il 31..
> 
> 
> ...


Qui tutto nuvoloso....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












E fa freddo....


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Qui tutto nuvoloso....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eddai! magari nevica pure lì!

quando c'é la neve ho la sensazione che sia tutto più chiaro anche di notte...
e che ci sia più silenzio!!
odio il freddo ma adoro la neve...mi mette allegria!!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> eddai! magari nevica pure lì!
> 
> quando c'é la neve ho la sensazione che sia tutto più chiaro anche di notte...
> e che ci sia più silenzio!!
> odio il freddo ma adoro la neve...mi mette allegria!!


Mmmmm....non credo nevicherà, non fa tanto freddo e poi il cielo è proprio nero!!!!
Anche a me piace tanto la neve, sembra tutto....favoloso...fiabesco....


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> p.s. Un VERO amico non ti bacia comunque in una situazione così particolare, sempre che voglia privilegiare il valore dell'amicizia, nè si sarebbe fatto trovare in una situazione così "difficile"... si può benissimo ballare senza fare i furbi o lasciare che lo facciano gli altri... sapeva cosa c'era in ballo e se non è un idiota fondamentale aveva capito benissimo l'andazzo, ecco perchè *ora è necessario che giusy tiri i remi in barca e stia alla finestra*.


Sono completamente d'accordo.

Tu hai fatto bene a palesare i tuoi sentimenti, sei l'unica che abbia dimostrato del coraggio. Del resto, lo vedrai tra qualche anno, di questo "amore sublimato" che ora ti sembra un'amicizia da salvaguardare, rimarra un pallido ricordo.
Guarda altrove! 

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Confù (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> concordo per quanto riguarda lui, per l'amica invece no...
> io penso che sapendo avrei forse anche io riferito, soprattutto
> dato che l'amica era anche a conoscenza che a Giusy il tipo interessasse...
> poi date le carte...la partita stava a loro giocarla...
> e lui ha barato!


concordo con Gatta....secondo me l'amica non era in cattiva fede, si è limitata a riportare cose che le erano state riferite...(sempre se non è una di quelle amiche fantasiose, che trasformano un pò le cose che sentono...ma non credo sia questo il caso).

Lui è stato un bel pò vile...e lo dimostrano le parole che ha detto
_"mi sono sentito uno stronzo, pensavo che gli amici mi avrebbero dato contro..."_
Ci sarebbe da chiedergli: Ma chi ti senti?!?
odio quelle persone che si sentono i bastardi della situazione...in fondo,in fondo ci godono e rinsaldano la propria autostima!!!!
insomma se davvero avevi a cuore questa amicizia ci pensavi prima, così per me è comunque compromessa!!!


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*chissà*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> concordo con Gatta....secondo me l'amica non era in cattiva fede, si è limitata a riportare cose che le erano state riferite...(sempre se non è una di quelle amiche fantasiose, che trasformano un pò le cose che sentono...ma non credo sia questo il caso).
> 
> Lui è stato un bel pò vile...e lo dimostrano le parole che ha detto
> _"mi sono sentito uno stronzo, pensavo che gli amici mi avrebbero dato contro..."_
> ...


 
Sarà come dite voi e magari l'amica è pure in buonafede, ma non trovate strano che uno che non ha il fegato di parlare con la sua grande amica si confidi con un'altra sulla stessa?  Diciamo che al limite è curioso....
Quanto a lui, che dire, è un amico di cui bosogna valutare la pusillanimità e la mancanza di ardire, sarà anche un prudente circospetto, ma come amico mi pare abbastanza del tipo che se vede che sei coinvolta in un incidente non va a testimoniare a discarico.... poi sarà anche solo la mia opinione ma non è tipo da mettersi in nessun impiccio per nessuno tipo di legame. 
Forse ho molte aspettative dall'amicizia, parola troppo usurpata da facili conoscenze anche pluriennali (non è il tempo a fare un'amicizia ma le affinità),  perchè ho sempre pensato che se i parenti ti capitano, gli amici, almeno quelli, si possono scegliere e conviene che siano di qualità sopraffina....
Bruja


----------



## Old Confù (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sarà come dite voi e magari l'amica è pure in buonafede, *ma non trovate strano che uno che non ha il fegato di parlare con la sua grande amica si confidi con un'altra sulla stessa?* Diciamo che al limite è curioso....
> Quanto a lui, che dire, è un amico di cui bosogna valutare la pusillanimità e la mancanza di ardire, sarà anche un prudente circospetto, ma come amico mi pare abbastanza del tipo che se vede che sei coinvolta in un incidente non va a testimoniare a discarico.... poi sarà anche solo la mia opinione ma non è tipo da mettersi in nessun impiccio per nessuno tipo di legame.
> Forse ho molte aspettative dall'amicizia, parola troppo usurpata da facili conoscenze anche pluriennali (non è il tempo a fare un'amicizia ma le affinità), perchè ho sempre pensato che se i parenti ti capitano, gli amici, almeno quelli, si possono scegliere e conviene che siano di qualità sopraffina....
> Bruja


 
Così il dubbio lo insinui, non sull'effettiva fede (buona o cattiva) dell'amica in questione, ma vai a rimarcare l'ambiguità di lui!!!!

Per me è un errore tenerlo come amico....perchè NON LO è!!!!
Giusina stai solo dando a lui quello che vuole senza che ne abbia merito!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> concordo con Gatta....secondo me l'amica non era in cattiva fede, si è limitata a riportare cose che le erano state riferite...(sempre se non è una di quelle amiche fantasiose, che trasformano un pò le cose che sentono...ma non credo sia questo il caso).
> 
> *Lui è stato un bel pò vile...e lo dimostrano le parole che ha detto*
> _*"mi sono sentito uno stronzo, pensavo che gli amici mi avrebbero dato contro..."*_
> ...


In quelle stesse parole io leggo solo un gran infantilismo, un esser ancora non abbastanza maturo da fottersene del giudizio degli altri, in primis gli amici, e affrontarsi le proprie scelte in modo autonomo!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

Io sono dell'idea che sia stata la mia amica ad interpretare alcune sue domande o osservazioni sul mio conto in base a quella che era la sua speranza.
Capita no, di leggere qualcosa nel modo in cui noi vorremmo leggerla.... e lei ha fatto così. Nonostante sia tuttora convinta che lui nasconda qualcosa, dal momento che, a suo parere, lui ha assunto nell'ultimo periodo degli atteggiamenti diversi, di estrema apertura nei miei confronti, fino ai balli della notte del 31. Insomma, lei è convinta che sia stato anche lui a spingere affinchè quello che è successo succedesse, proprio perchè si rende conto di provare qualcosa ma non abbastanza forte. Ciò che però conta non è questo, ma mi chiedo: il suo obiettivo qual era? Cioè, io non credo ad una sorta di premeditazione da parte di lui, perchè non vedo l'obiettivo che lui avrebbe voluto raggiungere.
Credo sia da considerare piuttosto un episodio del tutto casuale, sicuramente sintomo di un interesse, ma di natura fisica, che non va al di là.


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Giusyna cara, cambia zona/amicizie ... non puo' che giovarti ... c'e' gente molto impicciona intorno a te, cambia aria.

Un bacio sincero cara.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mi accodo a Mari'... un'amica dovrebbe, se non deve, stare fuori da queste situazioni... che sia buona o malafede bisogna restare fuori... pena combinare piu' casino che altro


----------



## Rebecca (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi accodo a Mari'... un'amica dovrebbe, se non deve, stare fuori da queste situazioni... che sia buona o malafede bisogna restare fuori... pena combinare piu' casino che altro


Anche io la penso così... Anche perchè ha un punto di visione esterno e può prendere fischi per fiaschi... Comunque devo dire che nemmeno lui mi è piaciuto molto.... HA comunque ancora rimarcato un'attrazione fisica... Quindi lo trovo inopportuno. E' che Giusina c'ha più palle di me, ma uno che mi dicesse così a me terrebbe ancora una porta aperta... Una porta sul nulla che mi lascia inutilmente in attesa. E se è solo un'attrazione fisica un uomo può anche ben guardarsi dal concedersi un iniziale trasporto con un'amica così importane come dice che lei sia.
Io lo trovo un po' sanguisuga questo amico e lo ridimensionerei un po' anche in questo senso.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *odio quelle persone che si sentono i bastardi della situazione...in fondo,in fondo ci godono e rinsaldano la propria autostima!!!!*
> insomma se davvero avevi a cuore questa amicizia ci pensavi prima, così per me è comunque compromessa!!!


 
ESATTO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Il tipo ha voluto giocare con Giusy per rafforzare il suo narcisismo d'accatto.

Né piu' , né meno.

Vedi il richiamo agli "amici" (che gli deve poi fottere agli "amici" se voi trombate o no....scusa i francesismi!) indispensabile "Palcoscenico" per questa messa in onda!

Bacio!!


----------



## Old Confù (4 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ESATTO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
per questo l'appellativo di bastardo non lo do mai a nessuno/a....e poi presuppone una furbizia che "l'amico" di Giusy non ha avuto!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

No, non lo chiamerei bastardo.
Piuttosto codardo, e non perchè si è fermato quella sera, ma perchè non ha voluto neanche provare a vedermi in modo diverso.
Mi ha detto che quella notte non ha chiuso occhio, perchè aveva una paura folle di non riuscire a vedermi più come mi vedeva poche ore prima.
Questo punto è poco chiaro: è timore di non vedermi più come amica o di guardarmi in faccia, di sentirsi in imbarazzo?


----------



## Old Confù (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, non lo chiamerei bastardo.
> Piuttosto codardo, e non perchè si è fermato quella sera, ma perchè non ha voluto neanche provare a vedermi in modo diverso.
> Mi ha detto che quella notte non ha chiuso occhio, perchè aveva una paura folle di non riuscire a vedermi più come mi vedeva poche ore prima.
> Questo punto è poco chiaro: è timore di non vedermi più come amica o di guardarmi in faccia, di sentirsi in imbarazzo?


 
Giusy onestamente....io al posto tuo a stento gli lascerei il saluto!
credimi....


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giusy onestamente....io al posto tuo a stento gli lascerei il saluto!
> credimi....


Ci conosciamo da tanto tempo....e buttare via tutto quello che abbiamo vissuto insieme per dei baci mi sembra esagerato....siamo adulti, possiamo andare oltre e dimenticare...


----------



## Rebecca (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo da tanto tempo....e buttare via tutto quello che abbiamo vissuto insieme per dei baci mi sembra esagerato....siamo adulti, possiamo andare oltre e dimenticare...


Non per i baci... per le parole....


----------



## Old Confù (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo da tanto tempo....e buttare via tutto quello che abbiamo vissuto insieme per dei baci mi sembra esagerato....siamo adulti, possiamo andare oltre e dimenticare...


 

non sono i baci....quelli tutt'al+ si possono considerare 1 piacevole parentesi!

è il modo che ha di fare....non ha avuto per nulla rispetto della vostra amicizia!!!

o nella migliore delle ipotesi....se nasconde altro...vedendo che ti perderebbe lo stesso magari quest'altro esce fuori

se altro non c'è....non hai perso un grande amico!

Quello che trovo assurdo è il suo cullarsi, nella sicurezza che tu(almeno come amica) ci sarai sempre...(ma non ti sembra come in tante storie d'amore...dove uno dei due si adagia sulla troppa sicurezza di un partner succube?)perchè LUI ha bisogno di te!..E TU?


----------



## Rebecca (4 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> non sono i baci....quelli tutt'al+ si possono considerare 1 piacevole parentesi!
> 
> è il modo che ha di fare....non ha avuto per nulla rispetto della vostra amicizia!!!
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

Il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sbilanciato.
Purtroppo lui caratterialmente è un iceberg, poco affettuoso, poco attento, molto concentrato su se stesso, ma non cattivo.
Io invece sono molto attenta, mi piace coccolare gli amici, mi piace far sentire loro la mia vicinanza, e con lui in particolare, perchè ho vissuto alcuni suoi momenti difficili che gli altri amici neanche conoscono.
E' vero, lui è certo che io ci sarò sempre, ma sa anche che sto vedendo un altro uomo....io dico: se ci fosse qualcosa dentro di lui, dovrebbe averlo già tirato fuori, approfittando di questa situazione e sapendo che rischia di perdermi, come donna... Ma io a lui interesso solo come amica...


----------



## Old Confù (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sbilanciato.
> Purtroppo lui caratterialmente è un iceberg, poco affettuoso, poco attento, molto concentrato su se stesso, ma non cattivo.
> Io invece sono molto attenta, mi piace coccolare gli amici, mi piace far sentire loro la mia vicinanza, e con lui in particolare, perchè ho vissuto alcuni suoi momenti difficili che gli altri amici neanche conoscono.
> E' vero, lui è certo che io ci sarò sempre, ma sa anche che sto vedendo un altro uomo....io dico: se ci fosse qualcosa dentro di lui, dovrebbe averlo già tirato fuori, approfittando di questa situazione e sapendo che rischia di perdermi, come donna... Ma io a lui interesso solo come amica...


 
è abituato a vederti con altri uomini e a meno che tu non convoli a giuste nozze....
e poi sa che l'altro uomo è anche impegnato...quindi, considera il pericolo ancora lontano...

mentre non è abituato a stare senza di te....


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> porterebbe ad un rapporto sessuale senza conseguenze emotive, con il rischio di essere visto come il bastardo della situazione.


Te la racconta e tu te la racconti a tua volta. Davvero, ti fidi troppo delle persone sbagliate secondo me. Io uno che si preoccupa di quello che potrebbe pensare il gruppo... mah e rimah.
E concordo con Bruja sul discorso amicizia.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> è abituato a vederti con altri uomini e a meno che tu non convoli a giuste nozze....
> e poi sa che l'altro uomo è anche impegnato...quindi, considera il pericolo ancora lontano...
> 
> mentre non è abituato a stare senza di te....


E' un discorso allucinante....
Cioè a lui sta bene che io frequenti altri uomini e vive con me un surrogato di rapporto di coppia?


----------



## Old Confù (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' un discorso allucinante....
> Cioè a lui sta bene che io frequenti altri uomini e *vive con me un surrogato di* *rapporto di coppia?*





A lui sta bene che frequenti altri uomini?!? Ovviamente NO, mica è scemo....infatti te li butta tutti a terra....definendoli non adeguati a te....
Ma oltre questo non può fare molto, visto che questa situazione se l'è cercata lui!!!

Vive con te il surrogato di un rapporto di coppia?!? SI ed è evidente!!!

Ripeto, VINCOLANTE, altamente vincolante come RAPPORTO per te, ma anche per lui!


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' un discorso allucinante....
> Cioè a lui sta bene che io frequenti altri uomini e vive con me un surrogato di rapporto di coppia?


No scusa, cosa dovresti fare, chiuderti in casa???? Tu sei lì a disposizione, lo stimi tanto, non gli chiedi nulla, ti va bene tutto quello che lui fa o dice... 

ps altro uomo impegnato? Siamo messi bene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Giusy*

Hai un'idea un particolare di amicizia ...lui si confida con te ...trova in te comprensione e allora lui è un amicoooo?
Noooo! Lui Ti usa.
Ti usa per trovare conforto, ma non ha con te la trasparenza e la lealtà che sarebbe dovuta.
Del resto tu usi questo surrogato di rapporto di coppia e lo chiami amicizia.
Lui sa che è solo un rapporto "confortevole" ...voleva vedere se eri disposta a dare un po' più di conforto sempre nel pacchetto "amicizia"...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai un'idea un particolare di amicizia ...lui si confida con te ...trova in te comprensione e allora lui è un amicoooo?
> Noooo! Lui Ti usa.
> Ti usa per trovare conforto, ma non ha con te la trasparenza e la lealtà che sarebbe dovuta.
> Del resto tu usi questo surrogato di rapporto di coppia e lo chiami amicizia.
> Lui sa che è solo un rapporto "confortevole" ...*voleva vedere se eri disposta a dare un po' più di conforto sempre nel pacchetto "amicizia"...*



Esatto! Quella che gli americani, che sono personcine pratiche, chiamano *AMICIZIA CON BENEFICI*!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, non lo chiamerei bastardo.
> Piuttosto codardo, e non perchè si è fermato quella sera, ma perchè non ha voluto neanche provare a vedermi in modo diverso.
> Mi ha detto che quella notte non ha chiuso occhio, perchè aveva una paura folle di non riuscire a vedermi più come mi vedeva poche ore prima.
> Questo punto è poco chiaro: *è timore di non vedermi più come amica o di guardarmi in faccia, di sentirsi in imbarazzo*?


 
...è timore che lo mandi a FANCULO davanti a tutti gli altri?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Sapessi com'è LIBERATORIO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Per me stiamo montando su una cosa che nella mente maschile l'e' semplice semplice...

Femmine stiamo alimentando seghe mentali


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

... quello che non capisco e': come si fa a farsi toccare e scoparsi un amico (?) e riscoprirsi innamorati pure ... per me sarebbe incestuoso sto fatto


Non mi scende proprio.


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

... ora che mi ricordo ... c'era uno in dol che la chiamava "Trombamica/o"















   mi devo aggiornare, si si si ... devo studiare di piu'


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

No no, ragazze, è assurdo.
E va bene che è un tipo complicato, che si fa certi pippono mentali, ma da qui a pensare che possa vivere con me un surrogato di un rapporto d'amore ce ne vuole!
Sono per le cose semplici io: lui è attratto, ma non coinvolto emotivamente a tal punto di metter su una storia. Nient'altro.
Marì, hai ragione, ma forse per un uomo è diverso, cioè un uomo si farebbe anche la sua migliore amica se gli piace (e lui me lo ha detto!!!!).
Io personalmente penserei ad un rapporto solo con lui, gli altri miei amici maschi....sono amici, non mi viene di baciarli!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, ragazze, è assurdo.
> E va bene che è un tipo complicato, che si fa certi pippono mentali, ma da qui a pensare che possa vivere con me un surrogato di un rapporto d'amore ce ne vuole!
> Sono per le cose semplici io: lui è attratto, ma non coinvolto emotivamente a tal punto di metter su una storia. Nient'altro.
> * Marì, hai ragione, ma forse per un uomo è diverso, cioè un uomo si farebbe anche la sua migliore amica se gli piace (e lui me lo ha detto!!!!).
> Io personalmente penserei ad un rapporto solo con lui, gli altri miei amici maschi....sono amici, non mi viene di baciarli!!!!!*


Giusy tu dopo quella volta (in passato) non ci pensavi piu', la questione era chiusa/sepolta ... e' la Tua cara amica (?) che ti ha messo in testa sta fantasia ... io al tuo posto la strozzerei.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy tu dopo quella volta (in passato) non ci pensavi piu', la questione era chiusa/sepolta ... e' la Tua cara amica (?) che ti ha messo in testa sta fantasia ... io al tuo posto la strozzerei.


Non posso strozzarla....poverina...si è fatta certi pianti quando ha saputo ciò che lui mi ha detto quella famosa notte del 31....ha agito in buona fede....
Ma io sono tranquilla....la tempesta sta passando....


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non posso strozzarla....poverina...si è fatta certi pianti quando ha saputo ciò che lui mi ha detto quella famosa notte del 31....ha agito in buona fede....
> Ma io sono tranquilla....la tempesta sta passando....



Fa che questa sia una grande lezione per te ... stai piu' attenta eh


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*quindi....*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> In quelle stesse parole io leggo solo un gran infantilismo, un esser ancora non abbastanza maturo da fottersene del giudizio degli altri, in primis gli amici, e affrontarsi le proprie scelte in modo autonomo!


 
.... se non è zuppa è pan bagnato, alla fine sia come sia, di adulti ne vedo pochi.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, ragazze, è assurdo.
> E va bene che è un tipo complicato, che si fa certi pippono mentali, ma da qui a pensare che possa vivere con me un surrogato di un rapporto d'amore ce ne vuole!
> Sono per le cose semplici io: lui è attratto, ma non coinvolto emotivamente a tal punto di metter su una storia. Nient'altro.
> Marì, hai ragione, ma forse per un uomo è diverso, cioè un uomo si farebbe anche la sua migliore amica se gli piace (e lui me lo ha detto!!!!).
> Io personalmente penserei ad un rapporto solo con lui, gli altri miei amici maschi....sono amici, non mi viene di baciarli!!!!!


 
Vada per l'assoluzione da pianto greco ma... ti prego, non considerarla attendibile in queste cose da adesso in poi. 
Quello che provavi tu era chiaro, e quello che tiepidamente provava senza grandi velleità lui era pure evidente.... il fatto è che forse si è proprio messa in mezzo nel momento sbagliato la tua amica patita dei feuilletons o delle telenovele.
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Gennaio 2008)

Silenzio assoluto.
Sia con me che con tutti gli altri amici.
Mai successo.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Silenzio assoluto.
> Sia con me che con tutti gli altri amici.
> Mai successo.


Io ti dico solo quello che per me è la vera amicizia; se in amore quello più grande e disinteressato è volere il bene dell'altro e non sempore è perseguito, e lo vediamo continuamente, il senso è "stare bene in sè", in amicizia questo concetto è di riferimento basilare, specie nei momenti in cui si deve contare su qualcuno.... e soprattutto l'amico è quello/a che c'è anche quando credi che tutto e tutti ti abbiano abbandonata o lasciata a te stessa, è quello/a che si carica dei tuoi problemi ma non per discuterne accademicamente ma per supportarti nei modi e nei termini possibili ... rifletti su queste considerazioni e pensa a quale di queste risposte le "tue amicizie" danno soddisfazione!
Che tutto taccia mi pare normale, che altro dovrebbe dire allo stato? Non è neppure mai successo che tra voi ci fosse un simile chiarimento e, visto come è andato che dovrebbe dire agli amici???  Inoltre che c'entrano gli amici... che senso ha questa forma di informazione collegiale che pare sia la cifra della vostra compagnia? 
Piuttosto è il tuo amico che dovrebbe far suo il concetto che la trasparenza sarebbe una virtù, ma solo se accompagnata dalla spontaneità, ed il lui ne vedo pochina. Esiste anche una sincerità studiata che puzza di alibi per la propria parata di culo.
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bru, rifletto sulle tue considerazioni.
Comunque noi amici ci sentiamo tutti i giorni anche semplicemente per sapere cosa stiamo facendo, come stiamo, per prenderci un pò in giro, è normale per noi.
Ieri come al solito noi ci siamo sentiti, lui è in silenzio stampa.
Almeno rispondere agli sms scherzosi....che gli costava?


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Bru, rifletto sulle tue considerazioni.
> Comunque noi amici ci sentiamo tutti i giorni anche semplicemente per sapere cosa stiamo facendo, come stiamo, per prenderci un pò in giro, è normale per noi.
> Ieri come al solito noi ci siamo sentiti, lui è in silenzio stampa.
> Almeno rispondere agli sms scherzosi....che gli costava?


Come ho detto il mio è un giudizio di merito sull'amicizia... va da sé che ognuno lo applica al proprio vissuto ed al proprio sentire. Confermo in ogni caso che la comunicazione abituale e scherzosa non era certo in discussione, anzi...
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come ho detto il mio è un giudizio di merito sull'amicizia... va da sé che ognuno lo applica al proprio vissuto ed al proprio sentire. Confermo in ogni caso che la comunicazione abituale e scherzosa non era certo in discussione, anzi...
> Bruja


Il suo silenzio mi preoccupa....
Spero che sia così intelligente da capire che non ha senso comportarsi così.... se vuole che tutto torni alla normalità...


----------



## Old Confù (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il suo silenzio mi preoccupa....
> Spero che sia così intelligente da capire che non ha senso comportarsi così.... se vuole che tutto torni alla normalità...


come diremmo qui, in maniera scherzosa_...."ha i problemi con la pala"..._Giusy io continuo a pensare che continuare un rapporto d'amicizia con lui, sia pericoloso e TROPPO VINCOLANTE per entrambi...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> come diremmo qui, in maniera scherzosa_...."ha i problemi con la pala"..._Giusy io continuo a pensare che continuare un rapporto d'amicizia con lui, sia pericoloso e TROPPO VINCOLANTE per entrambi...


Ci sto ragionando su anch'io... ma non è facile neanche prendere le distanze...


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Gennaio 2008)

*chiamare le cose con il loro nome*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Silenzio assoluto.
> Sia con me che con tutti gli altri amici.
> Mai successo.


Forse sta riflettendo sulle sue azioni o teme di essere mal giudicato dalla compagnia.. chi lo sa.
Quanto è successo però ha messo in luce che il vostro rapporto non è più un'amicizia e non lo è più da tempo: per te era amore sublimato e per lui una bella coccola al suo ego.
Sospendi le azioni anche tu, non penso che fare come se nula sia successo sia produttivo.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Vorrei scomparire per un pò ma temo che lui penserà che non mi faccio vedere perchè sto male... quando non è così!!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Vorrei scomparire per un pò ma temo che lui penserà che non mi faccio vedere perchè sto male... quando non è così!!!!


 
Perchè non provi a vivere in funzione di te e non in rapporto a quello che penserà lui...... vedi che significa vincolante????
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Che casino abbiamo fatto.....
Siamo stati due stupidi....


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che casino abbiamo fatto.....
> Siamo stati due stupidi....


Per niente!
In futuro non avrai il rimpianto di pensare "se avessi fatto, se avessi detto". Hai esternato i tuoi sentimenti e questo non è mai stupido. Sei stata sincera e, secondo me, anche lui ha il merito in extremis di non aver approfittato della situazione. Direi che il suo è stato un peccato narcisistico. Ma il vostro rapporto, l'hai detto tu stessa, era sbilanciato. Non è un bene aver fatto chiarezza su questo? Preferisci coltivare l'illusione di un'_amicizia_ che non è quella che pensavi tu?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Per niente!
> In futuro non avrai il rimpianto di pensare "se avessi fatto, se avessi detto". Hai esternato i tuoi sentimenti e questo non è mai stupido. Sei stata sincera e, secondo me, anche lui ha il merito in extremis di non aver approfittato della situazione. Direi che il suo è stato un peccato narcisistico. Ma il vostro rapporto, l'hai detto tu stessa, era sbilanciato. Non è un bene aver fatto chiarezza su questo? Preferisci coltivare l'illusione di un'_amicizia_ che non è quella che pensavi tu?


Si, da un lato è stato meglio che sia successo, ora non ho più dubbi sul fatto che a lui interesso solo come amica.
Dall'altro però temo che il nostro rapporto sia compromesso, conoscendolo non riuscirà più ad essere spontaneo con me... ci sarà sempre tra noi l'immagine di quello che è successo....


----------



## Rebecca (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vorrei scomparire per un pò ma temo che lui penserà che non mi faccio vedere perchè sto male... quando non è così!!!!


CHE TE FREGA COSA PENSA?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> CHE TE FREGA COSA PENSA?


Mi darebbe fastidio....
Io non sto male per lui....


----------



## Rebecca (5 Gennaio 2008)

Io credo che tu debba fare quallo che pensi sia meglio per te e ti faccia stare meglio indipendentemente da quello che pensa... si sarà modo poi per fargli capire in seguito che le cose non stanno così...
io credo che ci preoccupiamo troppo, in generale, di cosa pensano di noi...
e se anche lo pensasse? è una cosa così brutta? non mi pare mica, sai?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io credo che tu debba fare quallo che pensi sia meglio per te e ti faccia stare meglio indipendentemente da quello che pensa... si sarà modo poi per fargli capire in seguito che le cose non stanno così...
> io credo che ci preoccupiamo troppo, in generale, di cosa pensano di noi...
> e se anche lo pensasse? è una cosa così brutta? non mi pare mica, sai?


Lo so, però non voglio che lui stia a pensare anche a questo fatto....


----------



## Rebecca (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lo so, però non voglio che lui stia a pensare anche a questo fatto....


perchè?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> perchè?


Perchè già ha tanti casini suoi cui pensare... voglio che almeno quando pensa a me, ci pensi serenamente, anche perchè poi si farebbe problemi, si allontanerebbe... e mi scoccia l'idea...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè già ha tanti casini suoi cui pensare... voglio che almeno quando pensa a me, ci pensi serenamente, anche perchè poi si farebbe problemi, si allontanerebbe... e mi scoccia l'idea...


E invece pensare a Giusina, a cosa è meglio per lei? No?
Sai questo tuo amico incasinatissimo mi pare che con tutti i suoi casini abbia una visione dell'amicizia come dell'appoggiarsi agli altri. Mi ricorda tanto il mio carissimo amico, incasinatissimo, eterno single dopo l'inculata di anni fa, mi cercava sempre, e pizze e paste e cinema e natali... poi trovata la fidanzata... sparito.. manco un caffè per due anni... adesso è giusina che ha i casini... e non puoi immolarti perchè lui non abbia un pensiero in più...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> E invece pensare a Giusina, a cosa è meglio per lei? No?
> Sai questo tuo amico incasinatissimo mi pare che con tutti i suoi casini abbia una visione dell'amicizia come dell'appoggiarsi agli altri. Mi ricorda tanto il mio carissimo amico, incasinatissimo, eterno single dopo l'inculata di anni fa, mi cercava sempre, e pizze e paste e cinema e natali... poi trovata la fidanzata... sparito.. manco un caffè per due anni... adesso è giusina che ha i casini... e non puoi immolarti perchè lui non abbia un pensiero in più...


Rita tu hai ragione, ma non è colpa mia se gli voglio bene e mi preoccupo per lui.
In fondo io ho la mia vita, non dipendo da lui, spero davvero che questo periodo passi e che lui non si penta mai di non avermi voluto...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rita tu hai ragione, ma non è colpa mia se gli voglio bene e mi preoccupo per lui.
> In fondo io ho la mia vita, non dipendo da lui, spero davvero che questo periodo passi e che lui non si penta mai di non avermi voluto...


Bastaaaaaa... basta pensare prima a lui... io se fossi in te invece spererei che si pentisse...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Bastaaaaaa... basta pensare prima a lui... io se fossi in te invece spererei che si pentisse...


E perchè dovrebbe pentirsi?
Ero su un piatto d'argento questa volta...
Dovrebbe essere un dissociato mentale se pensa una cosa e ne fa un'altra....


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E perchè dovrebbe pentirsi?
> Ero su un piatto d'argento questa volta...
> *Dovrebbe essere un dissociato mentale se pensa una cosa e ne fa un'altra*....


Perchè, hai ancora dubbi al proposito!??!'


----------



## Verena67 (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E perchè dovrebbe pentirsi?
> Ero su un piatto d'argento questa volta...
> *Dovrebbe essere un dissociato mentale se pensa una cosa e ne fa un'altra*....


Sapessi quanti ce ne stanno...che se la raccontano.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè già ha tanti casini suoi cui pensare... voglio che almeno quando pensa a me, ci pensi serenamente, anche perchè poi si farebbe problemi, si allontanerebbe... e mi scoccia l'idea...


 
ORGOGLIO ORGOGLIO 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma ci sta, ci sta. L'orgoglio aiuta, quando tutto il resto sta a zero.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Ma credete sul serio che se la stia raccontando?
E perchè dovrebbe?
Che impedimenti ci sono al suo esprimere un eventuale sentimento per me?


----------



## Verena67 (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma credete sul serio che se la stia raccontando?
> E perchè dovrebbe?
> Che impedimenti ci sono al suo esprimere un eventuale sentimento per me?


 
Io odio essere negativa. Ma negativo spesso uguale realista.
Se la racconta dicendo che rinuncia a te per l'amicizia.
Rinuncia a te perché non è abbastanza preso (ovviamente è lui a perderci! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e perché non vuol fare la figura del bastardo con te e gli amici con una storia che sa non avrebbe futuro.

Se tu fossi al di fuori della sua cerchia d'amicizia, si farebbe la storia e poi la manderebbe a p...come fanno quasi tutti, al giorno d'oggi (insomma, da quel che sento parecchi!).

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma credete sul serio che se la stia raccontando?
> E perchè dovrebbe?
> Che impedimenti ci sono al suo esprimere un eventuale sentimento per me?


io non so se ha un sentimento per te. a me pare che sia solo un tipo incasinato, che non sa avere una relazione come si deve. quello che invece mi pare chiaro è che ha un comportamento ambiguo. non si è comportato molto bene. non è meglio lasciar passare un po' di acqua sotto i ponti?


----------



## Old Confù (5 Gennaio 2008)

ho il sentore che se tu ti allontanassi da lui....ci cascherebbe malato!!!!
poi se sia per sentimenti reali o per il fatto di non avere più il suo punto fermo questo non lo so....ma mi sa che andrebbe a finire così...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io odio essere negativa. Ma negativo spesso uguale realista.
> Se la racconta dicendo che rinuncia a te per l'amicizia.
> Rinuncia a te perché non è abbastanza preso (ovviamente è lui a perderci!
> 
> ...


La penso anch'io come te....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> io non so se ha un sentimento per te. a me pare che sia solo un tipo incasinato, che non sa avere una relazione come si deve. quello che invece mi pare chiaro è che ha un comportamento ambiguo. non si è comportato molto bene. non è meglio lasciar passare un po' di acqua sotto i ponti?


Si Rita, lo farò....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ho il sentore che se tu ti allontanassi da lui....ci cascherebbe malato!!!!
> poi se sia per sentimenti reali o per il fatto di non avere più il suo punto fermo questo non lo so....ma mi sa che andrebbe a finire così...


Si, starebbe male, ma solo perchè gli mancherebbe un punto fisso.
Me ne starò un pò per conto mio....


----------



## Old Confù (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, starebbe male, ma solo perchè gli mancherebbe un punto fisso.
> Me ne starò un pò per conto mio....


BHO Giusina che dirti...io non ci sono mai passata...o i miei amici sono amici....e questo esclude ogni possibilità di attrazione fisica...
o mi pongo in maniera che capiscano che per me, amici non lo sono...

perchè ti ripeto.... per me, "un'amicizia" che prevede anche una forte attrazione fisica... equivale ad 1 persona per la quale potrei potenzialmente perdere la testa!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> BHO Giusina che dirti...io non ci sono mai passata...o i miei amici sono amici....e questo esclude ogni possibilità di attrazione fisica...
> o mi pongo in maniera che capiscano che per me, amici non lo sono...
> 
> perchè ti ripeto.... per me, "un'amicizia" che prevede anche una forte attrazione fisica... equivale ad 1 persona per la quale potrei potenzialmente perdere la testa!!!


Confusa, anche per me di norma è così, ma con lui è diverso, mi piace.... mi è sempre piaciuto. Ma sono riuscita a mettere a tacere l'attrazione proprio perchè gli voglio bene. Nè adesso sto male per lui.
Sono convinta che anche lui provi qualcosa per me, magari attrazione ed affetto, ma non èc osì forte da metter su una storia.


----------



## Old Confù (5 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Confusa, anche per me di norma è così, ma con lui è diverso, mi piace.... mi è sempre piaciuto. Ma sono riuscita a mettere a tacere l'attrazione proprio perchè gli voglio bene. Nè adesso sto male per lui.
> Sono convinta che anche lui provi qualcosa per me, magari attrazione ed affetto, ma non èc osì forte da metter su una storia.


Infatti, non mi riferivo a quello che puoi provare tu per lui.....non cancepisco il comportamento che ha lui nei tuoi confronti...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Infatti, non mi riferivo a quello che puoi provare tu per lui.....non cancepisco il comportamento che ha lui nei tuoi confronti...


Ieri sera non è uscito, scusa ufficiale: una partita di calcetto che lo ha distrutto.
Lui, che gioca anche due partite di seguito....
Vabè, diamola per buona...
Comunque ho deciso di prendere un pò le distanze.
Quello che non sta bene è lui, e io non voglio consolarlo anche ora che la cosa riguarda me.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ieri sera non è uscito, scusa ufficiale: una partita di calcetto che lo ha distrutto.
> Lui, che gioca anche due partite di seguito....
> Vabè, diamola per buona...
> Comunque ho deciso di prendere un pò le distanze.
> Quello che non sta bene è lui, e io non voglio consolarlo anche ora che la cosa riguarda me.


brava, mi sembra la cosa più giusta da fare...
credo che cmq(da parte sua) sia l'imbarazzo dovuto a quello che è successo, passerà presto!
quando succedono queste cose, mi chiedo sempre: ma è mai possibile che la cosa non debba essere affrontata da persone adulte?!?"


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> brava, mi sembra la cosa più giusta da fare...
> credo che cmq(da parte sua) sia l'imbarazzo dovuto a quello che è successo, passerà presto!
> quando succedono queste cose, mi chiedo sempre: ma è mai possibile che la cosa non debba essere affrontata da persone adulte?!?"


Sinceramente sono stanca di affrontare e risolvere tutto io da sola.
Penso a me. Questa volta sono arrabbiata.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sinceramente sono stanca di affrontare e risolvere tutto io da sola.
> Penso a me. Questa volta sono arrabbiata.


Ci mancherebbe che non lo fossi!!!!
per questo ti dico che l'amicizia era già compromessa....non puoi sempre tollerare e mettere a tacere tutto tu, mentre lui si fa venire le crisi di rimorso!!!

 lui è troppo insicuro e vittimista... 

voglio proprio vedere che fa appena vede che ti allontani....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che non lo fossi!!!!
> per questo ti dico che l'amicizia era già compromessa....non puoi sempre tollerare e mettere a tacere tutto tu, mentre lui si fa venire le crisi di rimorso!!!
> 
> lui è troppo insicuro e vittimista...
> ...


Non farà nulla, penserà che sto male io e prenderà le distanze anche lui.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non farà nulla, penserà che sto male io e prenderà le distanze anche lui.


è mai capitato che tu, pur essendo tranquilla...lui ti percepisse come distante, senza un motivo? 

io non dico di non frequentarlo in maniera assoluta, ma non dargli più quelle attenzioni che aveva prima....

frequentarlo come l'ultimo della comitiva, quello col quale hai meno confidenza, ma sei lo stesso gentile e simpatica!!!

in modo che lui, si chieda ma "Giusy cos'ha?!?"ma allo stesso tempo non riesca a darsi una risposta...perchè tu, tranquilla lo sei comunque...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Gennaio 2008)

Si, non intendo sparire, perchè non sarebbe giusto nei confronti di tutti gli altri amici che, poverini, non hanno colpe.
Ma mi rendo conto che non voglio più quel rapporto esclusivo che avevamo fino alla settimana scorsa, perchè mi fa rabbia, non so perchè.
E non si tratta neanche dell'essere stata respinta ma dell'avvertirlo come poco sincero nei miei confronti.
Lui prende, prende, prende e cosa mi dà? Nulla.
Anche in questa situazione....
So che è in difficoltà anche lui, ma preferisce evitarmi, piuttosto che confrontarsi con me. Ed io non voglio più fargli trovare la minestra pronta e mostrargli il mio lato comprensivo e tenero.
Lui per me c'è poco.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, non intendo sparire, perchè non sarebbe giusto nei confronti di tutti gli altri amici che, poverini, non hanno colpe.
> Ma mi rendo conto che non voglio più quel rapporto esclusivo che avevamo fino alla settimana scorsa, perchè mi fa rabbia, non so perchè.
> E non si tratta neanche dell'essere stata respinta ma dell'avvertirlo come poco sincero nei miei confronti.
> Lui prende, prende, prende e cosa mi dà? Nulla.
> ...


Per prima cosa, non pensare al fatto che se ti allontani, lui pensi che stai soffrendo per lui....

ti allontani per te stessa...perchè lui è stato scorretto con te...poco importa se lui pensa che stai soffrendo o no....

e poi ti ripeto l'allontanamento anche da lui,(non solo dagli amici) non dev'essere totale...lui va trattato, come qualsiasi altro!!!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, non intendo sparire, perchè non sarebbe giusto nei confronti di tutti gli altri amici che, poverini, non hanno colpe.
> Ma mi rendo conto che non voglio più quel rapporto esclusivo che avevamo fino alla settimana scorsa, perchè mi fa rabbia, non so perchè.
> E non si tratta neanche dell'essere stata respinta ma dell'avvertirlo come poco sincero nei miei confronti.
> Lui prende, prende, prende e cosa mi dà? Nulla.
> ...


In effetti nessuno pensava ad una sparizione, ma ad una diversa disponibilità per LUI in modo che >NON travisi sia colpa di una malattia passeggera!!!   Devi prenderlo come uno dei tanti e badare a lui se hai tempo e modo.... non continuare con un'amicizia che sembrava un'appendice esistenziale dovuta...
Vedi che analizzando serenamentre ti rendi conto che alla fine eri la sola a dare, e se rammenti, ho parlato chiaro circa cosa sia l'amicizia!!!!  Il problema non è che difficoltà si abbiano individualmente, ma il vivere un'amicizia come una corresponsione affettiva ed elettiva, diversamente è come considerare l'amicizia una banca a cui si va a chiedere un prestito quando se ne ha bisogn, sapendo che, per amicizia, non si renderà nulla pechè l'amicizia è disinteressata!!! (E qui stiamo parlando solo di come ti comporteresti tue....ma ti risulta che l'amicizia sia un rapporto a maggioranza individuale???  Chiaro il concetto vero???) Se ci pensi bene la sua amicizia speciale è casuale ed ha vissuto di rendita da parte tua., e adesso te ne sei finalmente accorta...
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Gennaio 2008)

Ragazze, sono arrivata anch'io alle stesse conclusioni.
Stamattina ho chiesto alla mia amica di non parlarne più, perchè mi dà fastidio con le sue ipotesi e le sue sensazioni. Lei è ancora convinta che ci sia qualcosa che non va, ma a questo punto me ne frega poco. Che impari a gestire i suoi problemi e a portare avanti la sua decisione con convinzione, senza far pesare agli altri il suo disagio.
Davvero sono stufa.


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2008)

*Eureka*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazze, sono arrivata anch'io alle stesse conclusioni.
> Stamattina ho chiesto alla mia amica di non parlarne più, perchè mi dà fastidio con le sue ipotesi e le sue sensazioni. Lei è ancora convinta che ci sia qualcosa che non va, ma a questo punto me ne frega poco. Che impari a gestire i suoi problemi e a portare avanti la sua decisione con convinzione, senza far pesare agli altri il suo disagio.
> Davvero sono stufa.


 
Finalmente stai scegliendo la strada buona per TE..... lUi e pure la tua amica se le sbrogliassero da soli le loro paturnie...!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazze, sono arrivata anch'io alle stesse conclusioni.
> Stamattina ho chiesto alla mia amica di non parlarne più, perchè mi dà fastidio con le sue ipotesi e le sue sensazioni. Lei è ancora convinta che ci sia qualcosa che non va, ma a questo punto me ne frega poco. Che impari a gestire i suoi problemi e a portare avanti la sua decisione con convinzione, senza far pesare agli altri il suo disagio.
> * Davvero sono stufa.*
















   finalmente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ASSAFAAMARONNN


----------



## Verena67 (6 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazze, sono arrivata anch'io alle stesse conclusioni.
> Stamattina ho chiesto alla mia amica di non parlarne più, perchè mi dà fastidio con le sue ipotesi e le sue sensazioni. Lei è ancora convinta che ci sia qualcosa che non va, ma a questo punto me ne frega poco. Che impari a gestire i suoi problemi e a portare avanti la sua decisione con convinzione, senza far pesare agli altri il suo disagio.
> Davvero sono stufa.


 
BRAVA! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Se c'è una cosa del tutto inutile è rovistare alla morte i perché e i percome: specie con l'aiuto di terzi ESTRANEI! (per quanto "amici"; che se noti metto tra " ").

Lui non ha dato vita alla cosa, la cosa è morta.

Ora bada a te, meno ne parli, te lo garantisco, meno ci pensi ...e meno ne soffri!

CONTINUA COSI'!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Gennaio 2008)

Non vi sto a raccontare le ultime novità....
Da piangere...
Dov'è la nostra amicizia????


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non vi sto a raccontare le ultime novità....
> Da piangere...
> Dov'è la nostra amicizia????








  ancora?????????


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Gennaio 2008)

Non ho voglia neanche di raccontare....
Ora dice anche le bugie....
Questo sta incasinato di testa a livelli assurdi!


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho voglia neanche di raccontare....
> Ora dice anche le bugie....
> Questo sta incasinato di testa a livelli assurdi!








 come le bugie?? a chi??
e no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 adesso mi racconti!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho voglia neanche di raccontare....
> Ora dice anche le bugie....
> Questo sta incasinato di testa a livelli assurdi!


 
A dimostrazione che un vero amico e ben diverso ed altra cosa.... come vedi è nella crisi che riconosci l'amicizia.... non serve sapere altro, basta il fatto che si sia dimostrato un deludentissimo amico... se ancora lo possiamo chiamare tale!
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> come le bugie?? a chi??
> e no
> 
> 
> ...


Sabato mandò un sms a tutti noi amici dicendo che non sarebbe uscito perchè stanco dopo una partita di calcetto.
Ieri invece ha rivelato alla famosa amica che è uscito con una sua collega di facoltà, per avere delle info e del materiale.
Lo ha dovuto rivelare perchè un nostro amico li ha incontrati.
Dopo qualche minuto, una nostra amica ha telefonato alla famosa amica dicendole, tutta incavolata, di aver visto LUI con una sua ex di qualche giorno, una che io considero una pazza scatenata (e ne ho ben donde!!!!).
Ovviamente la famosa amica mia e sua si è arrabbiata da morire.... A che pro costruire tutto sto castello sulla collega di facoltà????
Non bastava dire che ha visto un'amica, senza dover per forza specificare e render conto delle sue azioni, tra l'altro false????
Sono scioccata....
A me continua a non dire nè chiedere nulla, continua a chiedere alla mia amica cosa faccio, con chi esco....
E poi si dice tranquillo e sereno nei miei confronti....


----------



## Grande82 (7 Gennaio 2008)

Io non so farmi un quadro chiaro delle cose, ma ho capito una cosa sola: distaccati.
Vi serve, sopratutto TI serve temp, per metabolizzare delusione, sorpresa e fatti e per dare modo a quello che c'è tra voi di trovare il suo spazio, sia amore amicizia o vuoto assoluto. 
Distaccati più che puoi senza scortesia, evita di essere soli, non chiamarlo mai per prima, non sedere vicino a lui, dagli e datti modo di osservare le cose con la prospettiva più importante: il tempo...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sabato mandò un sms a tutti noi amici dicendo che non sarebbe uscito perchè stanco dopo una partita di calcetto.
> Ieri invece ha rivelato alla famosa amica che è uscito con una sua collega di facoltà, per avere delle info e del materiale.
> Lo ha dovuto rivelare perchè un nostro amico li ha incontrati.
> Dopo qualche minuto, una nostra amica ha telefonato alla famosa amica dicendole, tutta incavolata, di aver visto LUI con una sua ex di qualche giorno, una che io considero una pazza scatenata (e ne ho ben donde!!!!).
> ...


ok, dì alla tua amica di rispondere "chiedilo a lei se ti interessa" e poi basta. chiuso.
E comunque, giusy, con tutto il rispetto, ma uno che a 35anni ancora sta dietro agli appunti di facoltà e non si impegna che alle partite di calcetto....meglio perderlo! Insomma, questo tipo mi pare fumoso: bugie, sotterfugi...sembra un ragazzino 14enne che non vuol farsi sgamare da quella che gli piace, ma vuole vedere quella che se lo fila...insomma...sicura che dentro non abbia davvero14anni?!?!


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sabato mandò un sms a tutti noi amici dicendo che non sarebbe uscito perchè stanco dopo una partita di calcetto.
> Ieri invece ha rivelato alla famosa amica che è uscito con una sua collega di facoltà, per avere delle info e del materiale.
> Lo ha dovuto rivelare perchè un nostro amico li ha incontrati.
> Dopo qualche minuto, una nostra amica ha telefonato alla famosa amica dicendole, tutta incavolata, di aver visto LUI con una sua ex di qualche giorno, una che io considero una pazza scatenata (e ne ho ben donde!!!!).
> ...


allora..vediamo se ho ben capito: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lui ha detto alla vostra amica che é uscito con una ragazza che frequenta
l'università con lui (dopo aver detto a voi che era stanco e non sarebbe uscito)
per delle cose di studio...invece poi un'altra?!?della comitiva ha detto che l'ha visto con una che si é "passato" per poco tempo...
non mi é chiaro perché questa era incavolata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lui ovviamente questa cosa non voleva che venisse divulgata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io credo che sia uno stronzaccio della peggior specie!!!

Giusy ma che tranquillo e sereno...e poi scusa a lui che gli frega di quello
che fai tu??  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Giusina cara ma mandalo a cagare pure come amico 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 amico de che?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






povera Giu...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ok, dì alla tua amica di rispondere "chiedilo a lei se ti interessa" e poi basta. chiuso.
> E comunque, giusy, con tutto il rispetto, ma uno che a 35anni ancora sta dietro agli appunti di facoltà e non si impegna che alle partite di calcetto....meglio perderlo! Insomma, questo tipo mi pare fumoso: bugie, sotterfugi...sembra un ragazzino 14enne che non vuol farsi sgamare da quella che gli piace, ma vuole vedere quella che se lo fila...insomma...sicura che dentro non abbia davvero14anni?!?!


Ha tanti di quei blocchi, emotivi, sessuali, un casino insomma....
Ha paura del giudizio degli altri.... si sente sempre sotto controllo.... Follia....


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> allora..vediamo se ho ben capito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'amica che l'ha visto si è arrabbiata perchè lui aveva detto che sarebbe rimasto a casa, mentre poi l'ha visto in giro.
Invece la famosa nostra amica si è arrabbiata perchè lui del tutto gratuitamente le ha montato quella bella storia della collega, poteva dirle la verità, che motivo c'era di mentire a quella che si è sempre dimostrata una cara amica sincera?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ha tanti di quei blocchi, emotivi, sessuali, un casino insomma....
> Ha paura del giudizio degli altri.... si sente sempre sotto controllo.... Follia....


scusa, eh, avrà i suoi pregi, ma.....che alle d'uomo! Puoi trovare di molto meglio di un insicuro, fumoso, bloccato, soggetto al giudizio altrui, indeciso ragazzino di 14anni! Questo va bene semmai per focalizzare su quello che NON ti serve nella vita! Caxxo, se vuoi essere il mio uomo, almeno sii UOMO!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ha tanti di quei blocchi, emotivi, sessuali, un casino insomma....
> Ha paura del giudizio degli altri.... si sente sempre sotto controllo.... Follia....


Anche Norman Bates aveva i suoi problemi ...ma mica tu devi sforzarti di com-prendere i problemi suoi ...mi sembra che hai com-preso fin troppo...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Gennaio 2008)

Si, è vero, io cerco altro in un uomo....
Ma lui mi fa pena... non nel senso brutto del termine, ma nel senso umano....
Mi dispiace per lui perchè la sua vita potrebbe essere molto più semplice, se solo lo volesse....


----------



## Grande82 (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, è vero, io cerco altro in un uomo....
> Ma lui mi fa pena... non nel senso brutto del termine, ma nel senso umano....
> Mi dispiace per lui perchè la sua vita potrebbe essere molto più semplice, se solo lo volesse....


Sicuramente, ma è altrettanto vero che non puoi essere tu la sua crocerossina. Anche a me facevano pena. ora fanno rabbia. 
Noi siamo la dimostrazione che le cose basta volerle. E non desidero accanto a me un uomo che non viva secondo questo principio che trovo sacro. Non posso stare accanto a chi si piange addosso o si illude che la vita sarebbe migliore se... la vita !E' migliore. Bisogna soloa vere il coraggio di viverla!


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, è vero, io cerco altro in un uomo....
> Ma lui mi fa pena... non nel senso brutto del termine, ma nel senso umano....
> Mi dispiace per lui perchè la sua vita potrebbe essere molto più semplice, se solo lo volesse....


 
Scusa la crudezza ma fare la samaritana di un cacadubbi è davvero carità sprecata!!! Il suo compprtamento non è adulto.... e tu non puoi farlo crescere.
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'amica che l'ha visto si è arrabbiata perchè lui aveva detto che sarebbe rimasto a casa, mentre poi l'ha visto in giro.
> Invece la famosa nostra amica si è arrabbiata perchè lui del tutto gratuitamente le ha montato quella bella storia della collega, poteva dirle la verità, *che motivo c'era di mentire a quella che si è sempre dimostrata una cara amica sincera*?


non farlo sapere a te?? e a nessuno??


----------



## Rebecca (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sabato mandò un sms a tutti noi amici dicendo che non sarebbe uscito perchè stanco dopo una partita di calcetto.
> Ieri invece ha rivelato alla famosa amica che è uscito con una sua collega di facoltà, per avere delle info e del materiale.
> Lo ha dovuto rivelare perchè un nostro amico li ha incontrati.
> Dopo qualche minuto, una nostra amica ha telefonato alla famosa amica dicendole, tutta incavolata, di aver visto LUI con una sua ex di qualche giorno, una che io considero una pazza scatenata (e ne ho ben donde!!!!).
> ...


Ma ste amiche sempre al telefono stanno?
Mi par che facciano danni...
E' solo un'ipotesi, ma... Dici che bisogno c'era di raccontare palle.... Ma se le reazioni sono queste lo capisco anche... Se il gruppo pensa di dover addirittura telefonatsi per monitorare gli spostamenti... Forse verrebbe anche a me... E io non permetterei a una mia amica o a un amico di "arrabbiarsi" perchè frequento un ex...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Gennaio 2008)

Oggi pomeriggio ci siamo visti per un compleanno.
Mi è venuta una tristezza sconfinata....
Ha detto che nessuno deve sapere della sua uscita con la ex di sabato perchè lei glielo ha chiesto, dal momento che è fidanzata e non vuole che il suo ragazzo lo sappia.... Uscita tra vecchi amici....
Rita, non è che ci interessa sapere cosa fa lui... 
La cosa grave perchè inutile è dire le bugie.... cosa vuoi che ce ne freghi di questa tipa????


----------



## Rebecca (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oggi pomeriggio ci siamo visti per un compleanno.
> Mi è venuta una tristezza sconfinata....
> Ha detto che nessuno deve sapere della sua uscita con la ex di sabato perchè lei glielo ha chiesto, dal momento che è fidanzata e non vuole che il suo ragazzo lo sappia.... Uscita tra vecchi amici....
> Rita, non è che ci interessa sapere cosa fa lui...
> La cosa grave perchè inutile è dire le bugie.... cosa vuoi che ce ne freghi di questa tipa????


Ma secondo me uno non dovrebbe proprio rendere conto agli amici di quello che fa. E poi ci possono essere mille motivi... Anche che uno pensa di non uscire e poi cambia idea... A me capita spessissimo... Poi nel tuo caso invece si è rivelato che era una palla deliberata, ma in generale mi sembra che c'è un clima troppo di tutti che si occupano e riferiscono degli altri... Non che ci sia nulla di male in questo, anzi è segno di complicità... Ma è che le cose riferite e interpretate rischiano sempre di creare equivoci...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma secondo me uno non dovrebbe proprio rendere conto agli amici di quello che fa. E poi ci possono essere mille motivi... Anche che uno pensa di non uscire e poi cambia idea... A me capita spessissimo... Poi nel tuo caso invece si è rivelato che era una palla deliberata, ma in generale mi sembra che c'è un clima troppo di tutti che si occupano e riferiscono degli altri... Non che ci sia nulla di male in questo, anzi è segno di complicità... Ma è che le cose riferite e interpretate rischiano sempre di creare equivoci...


C'è molta tensione in questo momento...
Nè io nè lui siamo sereni...e non so neanche bene perchè...
Ovviamente questa tensione si riverbera sugli altri amici...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> C'è molta tensione in questo momento...
> Nè io nè lui siamo sereni...e non so neanche bene perchè...
> Ovviamente questa tensione si riverbera sugli altri amici...


Per quello io adesso cercherei di non coinvolgere più nessuno, anche per non riverberare...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mha...Giusina, non ci sto capendo nulla...

cmq penso che la balla l'abbia effettivamente detta per proteggere l'ex, che gliel'aveva chiesto....
occhio però se (come si dice qui)"a forma di scemo"...poi, va a fare il furbo con le altre e per giunta fidanzate...

che ancora chieda i cavoli tuoi...bhè è normale, in tanto tempo ha sviluppato 1 forma di gelosia nei tuoi confronti...per me l'importante è che non sappia nulla...appoggio sfigatta, fai rispondere alla tua amica, che se vuol sapere qlcs la chieda a te...

e poi...allontanati...più che puoi!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Mha...Giusina, non ci sto capendo nulla...
> 
> cmq penso che la balla l'abbia effettivamente detta per proteggere l'ex, che gliel'aveva chiesto....
> occhio però se (come si dice qui)"a forma di scemo"...poi, va a fare il furbo con le altre e per giunta fidanzate...
> ...


Sto fuggendo a gambe levate!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*parere personale*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto fuggendo a gambe levate!!!!!


 
Certo che anche come amico ha la stessa utilità di pettine dato a un calvo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che anche come amico ha la stessa utilità di pettine dato a un calvo!!!
> Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, è vero, io cerco altro in un uomo....
> Ma lui mi fa pena... non nel senso brutto del termine, ma nel senso umano....
> Mi dispiace per lui perchè la sua vita potrebbe essere molto più semplice, se solo lo volesse....


 
e'  UN NARCISO, Giusy, e tu stai cadendo nella trappola "E' tanto fragile in fondo!!".

Ma lui dal suo freddo freddo cuore sta solo pensando a quanta gratificazione puo' ricavare da te...

Non dirti che non t'abbiamo avvertita!

Bacio!


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e' UN NARCISO, Giusy, e tu stai cadendo nella trappola "E' tanto fragile in fondo!!".
> 
> Ma lui dal suo freddo freddo cuore sta solo pensando a quanta gratificazione puo' ricavare da te...
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Antonella (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Ciao*

Attendi e valuta bene le tue sensazioni, potresti renderti conto che è un semplice momento di crisi del tuo amico e lui ha bisogno solo di un po di conforto....al limite presentagli una tua amica,  così capirà che non sei interessata a lui.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

... scusate eh ...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Antonella ha detto:


> Attendi e valuta bene le tue sensazioni, potresti renderti conto che è un semplice momento di crisi del tuo amico e lui ha bisogno solo di un po di conforto....al limite presentagli una tua amica, così capirà che non sei interessata a lui.


Cara Antonella, io ci sono stata sempre per i suoi momenti di crisi.
Lui mi è stato vicino solo in un'occasione.
Ma ora sono stanca di dare dare dare, perchè non sono serena io adesso, e lui non c'è, anzi, racconta fesserie e basta.
Non sa gestire nulla.
Ora ho bisogno di pensare a me stessa.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cara Antonella, io ci sono stata sempre per i suoi momenti di crisi.
> Lui mi è stato vicino solo in un'occasione.
> Ma ora sono stanca di dare dare dare, perchè non sono serena io adesso, e lui non c'è, anzi, racconta fesserie e basta.
> Non sa gestire nulla.
> Ora ho bisogno di pensare a me stessa.


 
..*.e che lui si fotta!!!*
















Ps. scusa Giusy, ma mi pareva che il rafforzativo ci stesse bene!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ..*.e che lui si fotta!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Grazie Fedi!
Ho davvero bisogno di pensare a me. Quel che pensa lui non ha importanza, ha dimostrato chiaramente di non tenere a me più di quanto non tenga a se stesso.
Per me invece è il contrario.
Differenza di presupposti = fallimento.


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cara Antonella, io ci sono stata sempre per i suoi momenti di crisi.
> Lui mi è stato vicino solo in un'occasione.
> Ma ora sono stanca di dare dare dare, perchè non sono serena io adesso, e lui non c'è, anzi, racconta fesserie e basta.
> Non sa gestire nulla.
> Ora ho bisogno di pensare a me stessa.


bene! ci hai sprecato anche troppo tempo....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie Fedi!
> Ho davvero bisogno di pensare a me. Quel che pensa lui non ha importanza, ha dimostrato chiaramente di non tenere a me più di quanto non tenga a se stesso.
> Per me invece è il contrario.
> Differenza di presupposti = fallimento.


 
Mannaggia, io me la prenderei un pò con la tua amica, con le pulci nell'orecchio ha combinato un casino..


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Mannaggia, io me la prenderei un pò con la tua amica, con le pulci nell'orecchio ha combinato un casino..


In effetti non la faccio più neanche parlare.
Ma lui sta combinando casini anche con lei, le racconta certe balle!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Gennaio 2008)

Brava Giusina..
Fammi da esemplare esempio esemplificativo...
Scherzi a parte, brava.. ti ammiro


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In effetti non la faccio più neanche parlare.
> Ma lui sta combinando casini anche con lei, le racconta certe balle!!!!


Certo Giusy che hai degli amici...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Brava Giusina..
> Fammi da esemplare esempio esemplificativo...
> Scherzi a parte, brava.. ti ammiro


Ritina, è dura, durissima....
Ci sono dei momenti in cui mi viene una tale malinconia.... aprire gli occhi in casi come questi fa molto male... e purtroppo io non sono capace di tenerli chiusi!
Ma non sto bene....


----------



## Rebecca (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ritina, è dura, durissima....
> Ci sono dei momenti in cui mi viene una tale malinconia.... aprire gli occhi in casi come questi fa molto male... e *purtroppo* io non sono capace di tenerli chiusi!
> Ma non sto bene....


vorrai dire... per fortuna


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> vorrai dire... per fortuna


Già.... giusto!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie Fedi!
> Ho davvero bisogno di pensare a me. Quel che pensa lui non ha importanza, ha dimostrato chiaramente di non tenere a me più di quanto non tenga a se stesso.
> *Per me invece è il contrario.*
> Differenza di presupposti = fallimento.


 
Pero' Giusy, consentimi, su questa cosa ci devi lavorare. O finita questa delusione ne inzieranno altre e altre ancora...

MAI MAI MAI bisogna mettere gli altri DAVANTI a se stessi.

Non lo dico in senso egoista: è importantissimo empatizzare con gli altri, con il loro dolore, le loro emozioni.

Ma mettere una persona - fosse anche il compagno ufficiale - DAVANTI a sé è sbagliatissimo. E foriero di grossi guai.

E' importante essere self protective...e ricordarsi che la prima responsabilità ce l'abbiamo verso di noi e il nostro benessere! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche perché dimenticarci per l'altro è ingiusto anche nei confronti del "beneficiario", cui diamo un peso emotivo da sostenere non indifferente, quello della nostra serenità.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riflettici su questo. Empatica, si. Ignorare te stessa per la persona amata...DISASTRO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' Giusy, consentimi, su questa cosa ci devi lavorare. O finita questa delusione ne inzieranno altre e altre ancora...
> 
> MAI MAI MAI bisogna mettere gli altri DAVANTI a se stessi.
> 
> ...


No Vere, non è che io metto lui prima della mia serenità personale, però mi rendo conto che a volte, pur desiderando le sue attenzioni amichevoli, non le ho ricevute, ma ho dovuto ascoltarlo e giustificarlo quando combinava casini con altri amici e tollerare la sua indifferenza e le sue disattenzioni nei miei confronti.
Dopo quello che è successo qualcosa si è rotto.... Non so se perchè mi aspettavo una reazione più forte da parte sua, una riflessione, e non un voler mettere tutto a tacere, boh...
Fatto sta che non voglio più stargli vicino....


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> No Vere, non è che io metto lui prima della mia serenità personale, però mi rendo conto che a volte, pur desiderando le sue attenzioni amichevoli, non le ho ricevute, ma ho dovuto ascoltarlo e giustificarlo quando combinava casini con altri amici e tollerare la sua indifferenza e le sue disattenzioni nei miei confronti.
> Dopo quello che è successo qualcosa si è rotto.... Non so se perchè mi aspettavo una reazione più forte da parte sua, una riflessione, e non un voler mettere tutto a tacere, boh...
> Fatto sta che non voglio più stargli vicino....


 

Hai notato che quando si è pronte per "vedere" la realtà, in una quindicina di giorni si può ribaltare l'opinione e la considerazione che si ha per una persona.
Basta cambiare la visuale..... 
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai notato che quando si è pronte per "vedere" la realtà, in una quindicina di giorni si può ribaltare l'opinione e la considerazione che si ha per una persona.
> Basta cambiare la visuale.....
> Bruja


Bru, io queste cose le ho sempre sapute...
Solo che ora ho quella forza che prima non avevo...


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Bru, io queste cose le ho sempre sapute...
> Solo che ora ho quella forza che prima non avevo...


 
Allora sia benedetta quella forza...
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' Giusy, consentimi, su questa cosa ci devi lavorare. O finita questa delusione ne inzieranno altre e altre ancora...
> 
> MAI MAI MAI bisogna mettere gli altri DAVANTI a se stessi.
> 
> ...


superquote


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' Giusy, consentimi, su questa cosa ci devi lavorare. O finita questa delusione ne inzieranno altre e altre ancora...
> 
> MAI MAI MAI bisogna mettere gli altri DAVANTI a se stessi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bru, io queste cose le ho sempre sapute...
> Solo che ora ho quella forza che prima non avevo...





Bruja ha detto:


> Allora sia benedetta quella forza...
> Bruja


Che la forza sia con te! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non dar peso alla lettera: è uno scherzo.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Gennaio 2008)

Mi manca tanto.


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi manca tanto.


Lo immagino, ma èpensa anche alla delusione, anzi alla disillusione che il tuo atteggiamento ha provocato....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo immagino, ma èpensa anche alla delusione, anzi alla disillusione che il tuo atteggiamento ha provocato.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bru, è ironico?!??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Ascolta, Giusy, non sarà che invece che mancarti LUI ti manca il bel "film" che ti eri fatta?!?!?

A me pare che lui di suo desse proprio poco per renderti serena o felice 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Gennaio 2008)

Mi manca lui come amico, le risate, lo stare insieme con serenità.
Continua a comportarsi male, con tutti.
Il non essere più disponibile a parlargli, ad ascoltarlo, ad avere un rapporto personale con lui, l'aver aperto gli occhi sul nostro rapporto mi fa sentire triste...
E' come se mi mancasse un pezzo di cuore....


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ascolta, Giusy, non sarà che invece che mancarti LUI ti manca il bel "film" che ti eri fatta?!?!?


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi manca lui come amico.


Giusy cosa ti dava lui nella vostra amicizia?


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi manca lui come amico, le risate, lo stare insieme con serenità.
> Continua a comportarsi male, con tutti.
> Il non essere più disponibile a parlargli, ad ascoltarlo, ad avere un rapporto personale con lui, l'aver aperto gli occhi sul nostro rapporto mi fa sentire triste...
> E' come se mi mancasse un pezzo di cuore....


Giusy, era tutto alimentato da un equivoco di fondo...quindi falsato o per lo meno velato e visto attraverso un vetro molato, che non definisce quindi bene i contorni e lascia alla nostra fantasia definire quello che vi sta dietro...

Guardare alla realtà nella sua autenticità può far male ma aiuta a non raccontarsela!


----------



## Old Confù (12 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi manca lui come amico, le risate, lo stare insieme con serenità.
> Continua a comportarsi male, con tutti.
> Il non essere più disponibile a parlargli, ad ascoltarlo, ad avere un rapporto personale con lui, l'aver aperto gli occhi sul nostro rapporto mi fa sentire triste...
> E' come se mi mancasse un pezzo di cuore....


 
è normale Giusina, è il primo periodo...passerà, e a questa abitudine di averlo come amico, ne subentrerà un'altra, di cui lui non farà parte!
Ci vuole solo un pò di tempo e di distanza...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> è normale Giusina, è il primo periodo...passerà, e a questa abitudine di averlo come amico, *ne subentrerà un'altra, di cui lui non farà parte!*
> *Ci vuole solo un pò di tempo e di distanza.*..


 
Brava Confu'! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  E ritorno al discorso del "Vaffa" dell'altro thread.

Finché l'Altro/a fa parte della nostra vita, come amico, etc., è sempre una presenza che INQUINA la nostra quotidianità. Perché la inquina?! Perché nemmeno Gandhi riuscirebbe a scindere quel che è divenuto per un lungo momento nella nostra mente (un possibile compagno...) da quello che è ora (niente di che, di solito...).

Per cui è una scoria radiottiva. E delle scorie radiattive bisogna liberarsi il prima posisbile, altrimenti...ci mandano in cancrena! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Se uno si abitua ad una routine dove quella persona non c'è, la vita "si cura da sé", porta novità, nuove persone, nuovi interessi. Magari minimi, ma se ci si riflette OGGI non è mai come un ANNO FA!  

Credeteci: un taglio netto. Non ci sono altre soluzioni. Riflettevo oggi che il "quesito leggero leggero" del titolo è diventato un bel problema pesante per te 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ennesima contro prova che prima di partire per lidi emozionali arditi...bisognerebbe sempre fare i conti con la realtà...

*Fiori rosa, fiori di pesco, c'eri tu
fiori nuovi stasera esco, ho un anno di più
stessa strada, stessa porta.
Scusa se son venuto qui questa sera
da solo non riuscivo a dormire perchàž
di notte ho ancora bisogno di te
fammi entrare per favore solo
credevo di volare e non volo
credevo che l'azzurro di due occhi per me
*fosse sempre cielo, non è
fosse sempre cielo, non è
posso stringerti le mani
come sono fredde tu tremi
no, non sto sbagliando mi ami
dimmi che è vero
dimmi che è vero
dimmi che è vero
dimmi che è vero,
dimmi che àž vero
dimmi che noi non siamo stati mai lontani
ieri era oggi, oggi è già  domani
dimmi che è vero, dimmi che è ve...
scusa credevo proprio che fossi sola
credevo che non ci fosse nessuno con te
oh scusami tanto se puoi
*signore chiedo scusa anche a lei
ma io ero proprio fuori di me
io ero proprio fuori di me quando dicevo
posso stringerti le mani
come sono fredde tu tremi
no, non sto sbagliando mi ami
*dimmi che è vero, dimmi che àž vero...
dimmi che è vero, dimmi che è vero...
dimmi che è vero, dimmi che àž vero...
dimmi che è vero, dimmi che è vero...
dimmi che è vero, dimmi che è vero...


Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2008)

*Appunto*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy, era tutto alimentato da un equivoco di fondo...quindi falsato o per lo meno velato e visto attraverso un vetro molato, che non definisce quindi bene i contorni e lascia alla nostra fantasia definire quello che vi sta dietro...
> 
> Guardare alla realtà nella sua autenticità può far male ma aiuta a non raccontarsela!


Adesso, se vuole guardare senza lenti rosa, può vedere di che tipo fosse quell'amicizia.... intendiamoci finchè lei dava quel che doveva dare non c'era problema, quando lei ha semplicemente esposto sue sensazioni e percezioni, non è riuscito neppure a far rientrare in modo decente l'amicizia in sè!
Non sò voi, ma di amici così se ne trovano a mazzi, anche se l'impressione è che concentrino su di loro tutte le qualità.... è alla prova del nove del rapporto amicale che si è visto la trama e l'ordito di quest'amicizia.
Bruja


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guardare alla realtà nella sua autenticità può far male ma aiuta a non raccontarsela!


----------



## Old Antonella (12 Gennaio 2008)

Brava hai preso la decisione. Credo che il forum servi a questo, nel mettere in luce ciò che è giusto per noi.
Un abbraccio Antonella


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Gennaio 2008)

Stasera sta fuori città con altri amici.
Io sono stata fuori tutto il giorno con le mie colleghe, e stasera resto a casa.
Perchè mi sento così malinconica?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera sta fuori città con altri amici.
> Io sono stata fuori tutto il giorno con le mie colleghe, e stasera resto a casa.
> Perchè mi sento così malinconica?


Perché quando si prende in considerazione una possibilità poi la mente va da sè e viene occupata da fantasie piacevoli e ora ...sei delusa dalla realtà e non hai neanche nuove fantasie...


----------



## Old Confù (12 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché quando si prende in considerazione una possibilità poi la mente va da sè e viene occupata da fantasie piacevoli e ora ...sei delusa dalla realtà e non hai neanche nuove fantasie...


Giusina, perchè non esci?...forse è un pò difficile, non ti va...ma magari ti svaghi e c pensi di meno...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché quando si prende in considerazione una possibilità poi la mente va da sè e viene occupata da fantasie piacevoli e ora ...sei delusa dalla realtà e non hai neanche nuove fantasie...


Sono delusa da lui....
Non ci tiene assolutamente a me....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giusina, perchè non esci?...forse è un pò difficile, non ti va...ma magari ti svaghi e c pensi di meno...


Confusa, non mi va....
Ed anche oggi, pur avendo passato una giornata molto bella e pur essendomi divertita tanto, ogni tanto ci pensavo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono delusa da lui....
> Non ci tiene assolutamente a me....


Piccole delusioni passano ...c'è di peggio...


----------



## Old Confù (12 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Confusa, non mi va....
> Ed anche oggi, pur avendo passato una giornata molto bella e pur essendomi divertita tanto, ogni tanto ci pensavo....


Giusina è normale...ed è ancora peggio quando si tratta di un'amicizia, per ora sarà così...si alterneranno momenti in cui ti diverti a quelli in cui ci pensi...poi pian,pianino andrà sempre meglio!!!

prova anche a cambiare un pò giro d'amicizie in modo da non avere sempre davanti gente che te lo ricorda...

io ormai, per allontanarmi dal pensiero di qualcuno, esco...più che posso, anche se non mi va, cerco di stare con gente che mi fa ridere...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giusina è normale...ed è ancora peggio quando si tratta di un'amicizia, per ora sarà così...si alterneranno momenti in cui ti diverti a quelli in cui ci pensi...poi pian,pianino andrà sempre meglio!!!
> 
> prova anche a cambiare un pò giro d'amicizie in modo da non avere sempre davanti gente che te lo ricorda...
> 
> io ormai, per allontanarmi dal pensiero di qualcuno, esco...più che posso, anche se non mi va, cerco di stare con gente che mi fa ridere...


Anche per questo stasera sono rimasta a casa, perchè uscire di sabato sera con i soliti amici e rendermi conto che lui non c'è, dopo tanto tempo, mi avrebbe rattristato troppo....
Voglio proprio cambiare aria... uscire con altre persone... ne ho bisogno...


----------



## Old Confù (12 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche per questo stasera sono rimasta a casa, perchè uscire di sabato sera con i soliti amici e rendermi conto che lui non c'è, dopo tanto tempo, mi avrebbe rattristato troppo....
> *Voglio proprio cambiare aria... uscire con altre persone... ne ho bisogno...*




penso sia la scelta migliore...





 dai su...


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera sta fuori città con altri amici.
> Io sono stata fuori tutto il giorno con le mie colleghe, e stasera resto a casa.
> Perchè mi sento così malinconica?


Giusy, è una fase necessaria...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=r7b-8Bef1SU


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy, è una fase necessaria...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Fedi...
Vado a dormire... e stasera il pensiero che mi tormenta è il ricordo di quei baci... belli... ma che grave errore....
Buonanotte


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*

Buongiorno, un solo pensiero per questa domenica..... tu non sei delusa da lui, ma dell'idea che tu avevi di lui che è tutt'altro.  Pensaci bene, lui non è stato all'altezza dell'immagine che avevi di lui per SUA pochezza.... davvero vale la pena di investire pensieri ed energie e di abbruttirsi l'umore.
Non è stato in grado di dimostrare di essere amico comunque e quantunque.... nell'amicizia purtroppo lui è un "diversamente abile".... rimproveresti mai una persona per quel problema?????
Levati dalle spalle quella cappa di inutile disillusione, ormai non serve più a nulla, quello che poteva dimostrare lo ha già fatto in tutti i termini possibili!
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Oggi pomeriggio andiamo tutti insieme a prendere un caffè.
Gli ho inviato un sms più di un'ora e mezza fa per avvisarlo.
Nessuna risposta.
Ma è possibile che debba comportarsi così?


----------



## Iago (13 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*

mandagliene un altro:  -VA' FA' 'NCUL


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mandagliene un altro: -VA' FA' 'NCUL


Resterà solo.... e questa volta non ci sarò io a sistemare le cose come al solito....


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oggi pomeriggio andiamo tutti insieme a prendere un caffè.
> Gli ho inviato un sms più di un'ora e mezza fa per avvisarlo.
> Nessuna risposta.
> Ma è possibile che debba comportarsi così?


 
vuoi che ti umili davanti a tutti? Solo così ti metti l'animo in pace? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che altro deve fare perché tu capisca che m....è?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vuoi che ti umili davanti a tutti? Solo così ti metti l'animo in pace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vere, non si tratta di umiliare me, tutti lo conoscono.
Mi sembra assurdo mettersi in disparte volontariamente....
Cioè, chi è quel pazzo che decide in piena autonomia di trattar male gli amici così da rimanere solo?


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oggi pomeriggio andiamo tutti insieme a prendere un caffè.
> Gli ho inviato un sms più di un'ora e mezza fa per avvisarlo.
> Nessuna risposta.
> Ma è possibile che debba comportarsi così?


 
Giusy per avvisarlo di cosa?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy per avvisarlo di cosa?


Del caffè.
Ha risposto. Dice che esce solo per fare una cosa e poi si ritira perchè ha un fastidioso torcicollo....
Come se andare a prendersi un caffè comporti una grossa quantità di energia e di tempo e di movimenti del collo....


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Del caffè.
> Ha risposto. Dice che esce solo per fare una cosa e poi si ritira perchè ha un fastidioso torcicollo....
> Come se andare a prendersi un caffè comporti una grossa quantità di energia e di tempo e di movimenti del collo....


 













     Giusy butta il numero... energia e tempo sprecati!!!!!
Facendo così capisce che sei ANCORA a disposizione sua. Esci e divertiti con gli altri amici...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy butta il numero... energia e tempo sprecati!!!!!
> Facendo così capisce che sei ANCORA a disposizione sua. Esci e divertiti con gli altri amici...


Io???? Mica doveva venire con me a prendersi il caffè!
Vorrei trovare un modo per fargli capire che so cosa sta combinando e che se continua così si ritrova solo solo.... anche senza di me...


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io???? Mica doveva venire con me a prendersi il caffè!
> Vorrei trovare un modo per fargli capire che so cosa sta combinando e che se continua così si ritrova solo solo.... anche senza di me...


 
Giusy ... se resta solo FORSE capisce qualcosa. Ma lo devo capire appunto da solo, inutile illuminargli la strada. Pensa a te, alla tua di strada. 

ps credi che lui farebbe la stessa cosa per te? Se la risposta è no, beh...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy ... se resta solo FORSE capisce qualcosa. Ma lo devo capire appunto da solo, inutile illuminargli la strada. Pensa a te, alla tua di strada.
> 
> ps credi che lui farebbe la stessa cosa per te? Se la risposta è no, beh...


La risposta è non lo so...
E poi, io non mi comporterei mai come sta facendo lui... Mica sono scema!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io???? Mica doveva venire con me a prendersi il caffè!
> Vorrei trovare un modo per fargli capire che so cosa sta combinando e che se continua così *si ritrova solo solo.... anche senza di me*...


Forse non gli interessa più di tanto...e non credo sia un handicappato bisogno dell'aiutante di sostegno non credi??

O forse si sta lavorando qualcun'altra (tipo la presunta compagna di studi...) al di fuori della vostra cerchia di amici e non gli interessa mettervene al corrente..

Giusy, una bell'alzata di spalle e bon... se vorrà si rifarà vivo lui.

Tu, ora, non puoi farci nulla!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse non gli interessa più di tanto...e non credo sia un handicappato bisogno dell'aiutante di sostegno non credi??
> 
> O forse si sta lavorando qualcun'altra (tipo la presunta compagna di studi...) al di fuori della vostra cerchia di amici e non gli interessa mettervene al corrente..
> 
> ...


Boh...
Intanto ora esco...
La vita è sua...
Buon proseguimento!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io???? Mica doveva venire con me a prendersi il caffè!
> Vorrei trovare un modo per fargli capire che so cosa sta combinando e che se continua così si ritrova solo solo.... anche senza di me...


 
...magari è quello che vuole 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  A volte nella vita si cambia giro, sai?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Confù (13 Gennaio 2008)

secondo me, non dovrebbe essere proprio compito tuo avvisarlo degli spostamenti del gruppo...visto come si sta comportando...

e poi non dovresti pensare tanto al fatto che lui possa rimanere solo, se l'è voluta lui sta situazione...

In fine, può darsi che stia vedendosi di nascosto con l'ex con la quale lo avete beccato?!?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Serata di riflessioni con la famosa amica....


----------



## Old Confù (13 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Serata di riflessioni con la famosa amica....


su cosa avete riflettuto?!?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> su cosa avete riflettuto?!?


Su come comportarsi con lui....
Forse non è tranquillo, ha bisogno di stare un pò da solo, così ci sembra più giusto non insistere nel farci sentire, nel comunicargli l'organizzazione delle serate.
Ma non so perchè...sento che è sbagliato... sento che è per quello che è successo tra noi che sta così... perchè non sa come relazionarsi a me... non sa fin dove può scherzare, parlarmi....
Pare che lui abbia detto alla mia amica che è molto attratto, ma sa con certezza che non vuole metter su una storia con me...
E l'attrazione crea difficoltà nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Su come comportarsi con lui....
> Forse non è tranquillo, ha bisogno di stare un pò da solo, così ci sembra più giusto non insistere nel farci sentire, nel comunicargli l'organizzazione delle serate.
> Ma non so perchè...sento che è sbagliato... sento che è per quello che è successo tra noi che sta così... perchè non sa come relazionarsi a me... non sa fin dove può scherzare, parlarmi....
> Pare che lui abbia detto alla mia amica che è molto attratto, ma sa con certezza che non vuole metter su una storia con me...
> E l'attrazione crea difficoltà nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna....


Io però, stando ai risultati, le prenderei davvero con le pinze le parole della tua amica!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io però, stando ai risultati, le prenderei davvero con le pinze le parole della tua amica!


Sono cose che lui ha detto anche a me... lui continua a parlarne... è evidente che se ne parla è perchè non è tranquillo... ha paura di me, non sa come comportarsi con me per non lanciarmi messaggi sbagliati...


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Su come comportarsi con lui....
> Forse non è tranquillo, ha bisogno di stare un pò da solo, così ci sembra più giusto non insistere nel farci sentire, nel comunicargli l'organizzazione delle serate.
> Ma non so perchè...sento che è sbagliato... sento che è per quello che è successo tra noi che sta così... perchè non sa come relazionarsi a me... non sa fin dove può scherzare, parlarmi....
> Pare che lui abbia detto alla mia amica che è molto attratto, ma sa con certezza che non vuole metter su una storia con me...
> E l'attrazione crea difficoltà nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna....


Giusy, è un problema suo è lui che non sa gestirsi questa cosa...lasciala a lui!
tu puoi farci ben poco...per me in simili circostanze è inutile anche parlarne!!!

è infantile, immaturo...e soprattutto ha l'ego alle stelle...perchè gioca a fare il confuso, che da 1 lato non vuole illuderti, dall'altro non vuole paranoie da te che "poverella sei tanto nnammmorata e ci soffri".Fallo cuocere nel suo brodo, il tempo che si rende conto che non se lo fila nessuno!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono cose che lui ha detto anche a me... lui continua a parlarne... è evidente che se ne parla è perchè non è tranquillo... ha paura di me, non sa come comportarsi con me per non lanciarmi messaggi sbagliati...


E se fosse solo un modo per raccontarvela? Almeno se succede qualcosa lui ne esce pulito...però io al posto tuo non mi farei tutte queste fisime...sembra che gli pendi dalle labbra, anche il fatto di informarlo delle vostre uscite..non so chi lo diceva prima ma io lascerei perdere. Non c'è nulla di meno attraente di una donna che si preoccupa in questo modo, se è il tipo che ho capito...
Penso che lui abbia capito molto bene cosa provi, ma preferisce evitarvi in tutti i modi per non sentirsi sotto processo..è chiaro che anche la faccenda del caffè sono tutte scuse...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giusy, è un problema suo è lui che non sa gestirsi questa cosa...lasciala a lui!
> tu puoi farci ben poco...per me in simili circostanze è inutile anche parlarne!!!
> 
> è infantile, immaturo...e soprattutto ha l'ego alle stelle...perchè gioca a fare il confuso, che da 1 lato non vuole illuderti, dall'altro non vuole paranoie da te che "poverella sei tanto nnammmorata e ci soffri".Fallo cuocere nel suo brodo, il tempo che si rende conto che non se lo fila nessuno!!!


Ma provare attrazione non vuol dire essere innamorata!
Io so con certezza di non essere innamorata di lui, ne sono attratta!
Possibile che lui, da uomo, non si renda conto che c'è differenza tra provare attrazione e star male per amore?
Possibile che lui si preoccupi del mio benessere, quando gli ho detto chiaramente che sto benissimo, sono tranquilla e sto frequentando un altro uomo?
Mah....
Comunque si, di me lui si preoccupa ben poco, anche come amica... oppure il suo disagio è così forte da portarlo a starmi lontano?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> E se fosse solo un modo per raccontarvela? Almeno se succede qualcosa lui ne esce pulito...però io al posto tuo non mi farei tutte queste fisime...*sembra che gli pendi dalle labbra*, anche il fatto di informarlo delle vostre uscite..non so chi lo diceva prima ma io lascerei perdere. Non c'è nulla di meno attraente di una donna che si preoccupa in questo modo, se è il tipo che ho capito...
> Penso che lui abbia capito molto bene cosa provi, ma preferisce evitarvi in tutti i modi per non sentirsi sotto processo..è chiaro che anche la faccenda del caffè sono tutte scuse...


Io gli voglio bene, e mi dispiace che lui si stia comportando così, perchè in fondo non è successo nulla di grave, di compromettente, almeno ai miei occhi.
Dopo tanti anni, è normale che lui, come altri amici, ma lui in particolare, sia parte della mia vita, senza di lui sento che mi manca qualcosa....
Per questo non so cosa fare... Fosse stato un tipo conosciuto da poco, l'avrei già abbandonato al suo destino... ma lui è il mio migliore amico!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io gli voglio bene, e mi dispiace che lui si stia comportando così, perchè in fondo non è successo nulla di grave, di compromettente, almeno ai miei occhi.
> Dopo tanti anni, è normale che lui, come altri amici, ma lui in particolare, sia parte della mia vita, senza di lui sento che mi manca qualcosa....
> Per questo non so cosa fare... Fosse stato un tipo conosciuto da poco, l'avrei già abbandonato al suo destino... ma lui è il mio migliore amico!


Secondo me tu ormai sei cotta a puntino... ;-)))

altro che migliore amico..


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Secondo me tu ormai sei cotta a puntino... ;-)))
> 
> altro che migliore amico..


No Lillyna... Sono perfettamente in grado di controllare i miei sentimenti, soprattutto se so che non sono ricambiati....


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma provare attrazione non vuol dire essere innamorata!
> Io so con certezza di non essere innamorata di lui, ne sono attratta!
> Possibile che lui, da uomo, non si renda conto che c'è differenza tra provare attrazione e star male per amore?
> Possibile che lui si preoccupi del mio benessere, quando gli ho detto chiaramente che sto benissimo, sono tranquilla e sto frequentando un altro uomo?
> ...


Io non sindaco sui tuoi sentimenti!!!
ma su quello che ne pensa lui a proposito....e stai sicura che lui crede che lo ami alla follia...In questo non so perchè gli uomini sono sempre un passo avanti, ci credono molto + facilmente di noi... a meno che tu non sia una zoccolona che li riempie di corna,a quel punto hanno dei dubbi a crederti, ma se sei una brava ragazza, hai voglia a dirli che per te è solo un'attrazione....per lui sarai sempre innamorata e sofferente, praticamente una potenziale rottura di palle...potresti creargli sensi di colpa...e compagnia bella...

Non si preoccupa del tuo benessere, lo fa per se...perchè così è anche + semplice potersi fare i cavoli propri senza fare i conti col suo comportamento egoistico e immaturo...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Lillyna... Sono perfettamente in grado di controllare i miei sentimenti, soprattutto se so che non sono ricambiati....


Però Giusy, se non fossi stracotta, non te le faresti tutte queste domande, dai..
Il problema è che penso...Se lui fosse veramente così attratto da te, come la tua amica dice, non si farebbe tutti questi problemi a trasformare la vostra bella amicizia in altro, no?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ....e stai sicura che lui crede che lo ami alla follia...In questo non so perchè gli uomini sono sempre un passo avanti, ci credono molto + facilmente di noi... a meno che tu non sia una zoccolona che li riempie di corna,a quel punto hanno dei dubbi a crederti, ...


 
Anche secondo me è così..


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Però Giusy, se non fossi stracotta, non te le faresti tutte queste domande, dai..
> Il problema è che penso...Se lui fosse veramente così attratto da te, come la tua amica dice, non si farebbe tutti questi problemi a trasformare la vostra bella amicizia in altro, no?


No, perchè lui non vuole una storia con me... e, vigliacco com'è, ha paura che io poi stia male, e lui farebbe la parte del bastardo...che mi ha sfruttata... si è divertito....


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io però, stando ai risultati, le prenderei davvero con le pinze le parole della tua amica!


io lo dico dal primo post...
anche che lui non aveva il minimo interesse... a 30anni uno interessato si fa avanti da sé eccome... ma scherziamo?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> io lo dico dal primo post...
> anche che lui non aveva il minimo interesse... a 30anni uno interessato si fa avanti da sé eccome... ma scherziamo?


Si, lo penso anch'io... Ed infatti non è interessato a me! Neanche come amica, figuriamoci come donna!!!!
Belle, vado a nanna, il cervello ha lavorato abbastanza per oggi!
Baci!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, lo penso anch'io... Ed infatti non è interessato a me! Neanche come amica, figuriamoci come donna!!!!
> Belle, vado a nanna, il cervello ha lavorato abbastanza per oggi!
> Baci!


Buonanotte Giusy, e non pensarci troppo..
E comunque cerca di mostrarti più distaccata, non te lo filare più, vedrai che funziona!!!!


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, lo penso anch'io... Ed infatti non è interessato a me! Neanche come amica, figuriamoci come donna!!!!
> Belle, vado a nanna, il cervello ha lavorato abbastanza per oggi!
> Baci!


mi spiace solo che ci hai perso dietro tempo e speranze, ma ogni esperienza ci insegna qualcosa... questo è l'unico lato positivo...
Buona notte Giusyna


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> No Lillyna... Sono perfettamente in grado di controllare i miei sentimenti, soprattutto se so che non sono ricambiati....


Tu sarai anche in buonafede, ma i segnali che mandi sono che tu sei presa di lui, e siccome lui è un tentenna pusillanime ti evita.
Inoltre, e lo dico per te, perchè di lui non me ne infischia un ciufolo, smettila di mandare sms o altre forme di comunicazione. Ammesso che tu abbia ancora la curiosiotà di vedere come si comporta o la voglia di capire, devi imparare a rapportarti con questa nuova realtà circa la sua "amicizia".... e, credimi, parlo per esperienza..... 
Inoltre fidati meno delle amiche e un po' di più del quel sano buon senso che suggerirebbe che tu stessi immobile a vedere cosa succede autonomamente; quelo che altri possono pensare o riferire a te è sempre mediato dalla loro personalità e dalla loro voglia che le cose vadano come loro avrebbero idea.... quindi viziato in partenza, e lo ripeto, senza malafede, ma per "interpretazione personale dei fatti"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, perchè lui non vuole una storia con me... e, vigliacco com'è, *ha paura che io poi stia male, e lui farebbe la parte del bastardo...che mi ha sfruttata...* si è divertito....


Giusina, secondo me in questa vicenda commetti 1 grande errore, nel bene o nel male, comunque sia, lo metti su di un piedistallo(non si dovrebbe fare neanche etichettandolo come uno stronzo o un bastardo!!!).

lui non è ne più ne meno degli altri che si comportano allo stesso modo,e in giro ce ne sono tanti...ridimensiona il suo ruolo in tutta la faccenda!!!Prima lo fai e prima ti rendi conto di che tipo hai di fronte!!!

Sicuramente non è l'animo nobile che vedi tu...se ti evita ti ripeto, lo fa per se, non perchè ha paura di farti soffrire...

Sul fatto che farebbe la parte del bastardo...ci sguazza....non credo che gli dispiaccia!!!


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Inoltre fidati meno delle amiche e un po' di più del quel sano buon senso che suggerirebbe che tu stessi immobile a vedere cosa succede autonomamente; quelo che altri possono pensare o riferire a te è sempre mediato dalla loro personalità e dalla loro voglia che le cose vadano come loro avrebbero idea.... quindi viziato in partenza, e lo ripeto, senza malafede, ma per "interpretazione personale dei fatti"!!!
> Bruja


 


































sempre pensare e ragionare con la propria testa, mai farsi condizionare dagli altri.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Concordo con voi tutti....
Devo solo abituarmi all'idea che lui non faccia più parte della mia vita in maniera assidua...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mi evita....


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Devo fare qualcosa... non posso lasciare che tutto vada a scatafascio...
Ufffff........


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Devo fare qualcosa... non posso lasciare che tutto vada a scatafascio...
> Ufffff........


che intendi?
cosa va a scatafascio?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> che intendi?
> cosa va a scatafascio?


Mi evita, ma perchè?
Non capisco....
Quello che c'è stato tra noi non sta avendo alcuna ripercussione, perchè mi evita?
Ci siamo sentiti su msn, mi ha salutato e poi via!
Cavolo, possibile che alcuni baci possano aver cancellato 10 anni e dico 10 di amicizia?
Possibile che sia così difficile ritornare alla normalità?


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi evita, ma perchè?
> Non capisco....
> Quello che c'è stato tra noi non sta avendo alcuna ripercussione, perchè mi evita?
> Ci siamo sentiti su msn, mi ha salutato e poi via!
> ...


ma come siete fatte... veramente de coccio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Hai realizzato o almeno detto che non ci devi più pensare... e zacchete!
Ma blocca il suo contatto dai... sparisci tu se hai capito che ti evita...
E' evidente che ha altro per la testa... cancella il film che ti sei fatta su lui e buttati su altri progetti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi evita, ma perchè?
> Non capisco....
> Quello che c'è stato tra noi non sta avendo alcuna ripercussione, perchè mi evita?
> Ci siamo sentiti su msn, mi ha salutato e poi via!
> ...


Giusy tu hai vissuto il tutto come un tradimento prima dell'amicizia (ma speravi di avere in cambio altro...) poi di te come donna attraente e ora ancora dell'amicizia e, come tanti traditi, vorresti un segno che ti confermi che hai tanta e tente delusioni da digerire, ma, almeno, lui ti vuole bene...ma chi tradisce non vuole bene ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Devo fare qualcosa... non posso lasciare che tutto vada a scatafascio...
> Ufffff........


Dai Giusi, non arrovellarti...tu hai fatto tutto il possibile, non devi farti carico più di niente, evitalo come la peste e stop!
Sono sicura che otterrai migliori risultati.
Se lo cerchi e continui a sforzarti di capire tutto quello che sta alla base di questa indifferenza, finisci col diventare noiosa e scontata per lui...che ti eviterà ancora di più...e tu questo non sembri desiderarlo...


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Dai Giusi, non arrovellarti...tu hai fatto tutto il possibile, non devi farti carico più di niente, evitalo come la peste e stop!
> Sono sicura che otterrai migliori risultati.
> Se lo cerchi e continui a sforzarti di capire tutto quello che sta alla base di questa indifferenza, finisci col diventare noiosa e scontata per lui...che ti eviterà ancora di più...e tu questo non sembri desiderarlo...


Quoto Lilly perchè ha detto tutto ciò che andava detto...

ma lui si cura che la cosa vada a scatafascio?!?è un problema suo...non è più tuo...tu la disponobilità ce l'hai messa...

non cercarlo e non contattarlo più...se si rende conto che nessuno nota la sua indifferenza e il suo evitare...magari subentra l'orgoglio maschile, non sopporterà di non essere cagato e la smetterà di fare il prezioso....

Ma ora come ora è inutile cercare anche solo di capire!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Ragazze ci provo.
Ma è dura, durissima... 
Sto abbastanza da schifo.
Buonanotte!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazze ci provo.
> Ma è dura, durissima...
> Sto abbastanza da schifo.
> Buonanotte!!!!


Lo so che è dura....
ma te lo dico come se lo dicessi a me stessa...io qnd vedo la situazione che non va, comincio ad essere molto indifferente anch'io!!!

notte Giusina


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazze ci provo.
> Ma è dura, durissima...
> Sto abbastanza da schifo.
> Buonanotte!!!!


 
A volte mi chiedo...ma vi hanno educate/i, voi trentenni (non che io sia vecchissima, pero'...) a superare le frustrazioni della vita!?

non voglio fare un discorso generale, pero', Giusy, veramente stai esagerando. E non sei la sola qui dentro.

Una delle conquiste della maturità è quella di capire che il mondo ogni tanto offre DELUSIONI e FRUSTRAZIONI.

E' normalissimo sentirsene feriti a morte, pero'...pero' bisogna anche rispettare le azioni altrui, il loro sentire.

L'azione di lui è chiarissima: ti sta dicendo STAI LONTANA DA ME.

Prendi atto che tra di voi un filo si è spezzato. Fa un male cane, credimi, io lo so, ma su, colpo di reni.

ACCETTALO. E VAI AVANTI CON LA TUA VITA.

Forse quello che davvero vi impedisce di avere relazioni "a lieto fine" è l'incapacità di capire quando...è ora di smetterla 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lo dico con affetto, non come una critica, per aiutarti a mettere le cose in prospettiva.

CANCELLALO.

E' la via piu' breve per la pace del cuore 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un abbraccio!


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giusy tu hai vissuto il tutto come un tradimento prima dell'amicizia (ma speravi di avere in cambio altro...) poi di te come donna attraente e ora ancora dell'amicizia e, come tanti traditi, vorresti un segno che ti confermi che hai tanta e tente delusioni da digerire, ma, almeno, lui ti vuole bene...ma chi tradisce non vuole bene ...


Quoto. E aggiungo, Giusy davvero dovresti focalizzare la tua attenzione su quanto di reale ci fosse nella vostra amicizia e quanto di proiezioni tue. Il tuo amico si sta comportando molto male. Davvero.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma provare attrazione non vuol dire essere innamorata!
> Io so con certezza di non essere innamorata di lui, ne sono attratta!


Giusy cosa manca A TE per arrivare all'innamoramento? Che si innamori lui...


----------



## MariLea (15 Gennaio 2008)

> Originalmente inviato da *giusy79*
> _Ma provare attrazione non vuol dire essere innamorata!_
> _Io so con certezza di non essere innamorata di lui, ne sono attratta!_


Sai che a volte, a parte il fatto di provare solo un'attrazione, si tratta solo di stizza per il fatto che l'altro non ci apprezzi per come meritiamo ecc... come se ciò ci sminuisse... e da lì l'incaponimento... anche a voler capire il perchè... 
Giusyna, lui non è la misura del tuo valore...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Gennaio 2008)

L'unica cosa che vorrei capire è perchè prima dei baci eravamo amici serenamente (per quanto lui avesse delle mancanze, ma almeno riuscivamo a stare insieme in allegria!) e dopo i baci lui mi evita.
Non capisco.
Gli ho detto che non sono innamorata, che sono cose che possono succedere, che per quanto traumatizzante non è successo nulla di grave nè di compromettente...
Perchè cavolo fuggi?
Da cosa poi...
Vabè comunque da oggi sono in silenzio stampa.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (15 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che vorrei capire è perchè prima dei baci eravamo amici serenamente (per quanto lui avesse delle mancanze, ma almeno riuscivamo a stare insieme in allegria!) e dopo i baci lui mi evita.
> Non capisco.
> Gli ho detto che non sono innamorata, che sono cose che possono succedere, che per quanto traumatizzante non è successo nulla di grave nè di compromettente...
> Perchè cavolo fuggi?
> ...


Giusy...sinceramente...ma cosa c'è da capire?
O meglio....arrivati a questo punto....che te ne frega di capire?
Mi pare che te ti sbatti a destra e a sinistra e a questo qua non gliene può importare di meno...
E' chiaro che dopo i baci un rapporto di amicizia si altera, anzi, era già alterato da un pò...
Guarda, nel tuo caso la cosa migliore per fare qualcosa è non fare niente...ma non per un giorno o due e poi ecco che tornano le paranoie...no, stavolta il silenzio stampa fallo durare! Un mese, se necessario.
Gli uomini (specie se non innamorati) questi nostri pensieri li subodorano.
Niente di meglio per te che una curetta disintossicante.
Se continui a domandarti troppo "dove sta, cosa fa, cosa pensa, perchè non fa questo, perchè non va quello..." stai sicura che lui in qualche modo, lo percepisce, basta anche un semplice sms dove gli dici "siamo nel tal posto alla tal ora".
Lui ormai secondo me è convinto che tu sei cotta marcia e pronta a cadere ai suoi piedi, nonostante le tue parole della scorsa volta.
Lascialo perdere.
Tu probabilmente fatichi ad accettarlo, ma lui se ne è già reso conto, che la vostra amicizia si è già incrinata da un pezzo.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Giusy...sinceramente...ma cosa c'è da capire?
> O meglio....arrivati a questo punto....che te ne frega di capire?
> Mi pare che te ti sbatti a destra e a sinistra e a questo qua non gliene può importare di meno...
> E' chiaro che dopo i baci un rapporto di amicizia si altera, anzi, era già alterato da un pò...
> ...


Che grandissima stronzata buttare all'aria 10 anni di amicizia per baci senza alcun valore sentimentale....
Comunque si, il silenzio non avrà un limite...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (15 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che grandissima stronzata buttare all'aria 10 anni di amicizia per baci senza alcun valore sentimentale....
> Comunque si, il silenzio non avrà un limite...


Forse non l'ha buttata all'aria, ma soltanto momentaneamente accantonata, e comunque è in una fase delicata.
Aspetta prima di fare qualcosa, lascia fare a lui il prossimo passo, e se non lo fa...delusione, ma almeno sei conscia di sapere che non vale tutto questo sbattimento.

I baci non avranno avuto per lui un certo valore sentimentale, ma per te un pò sì, dai. Poi che lui non abbia voluto darglielo è un altro discorso.
Crea un cuscinetto di indifferenza, non fargli pesare il tuo silenzio come ripicca, ma solo indifferenza.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Forse non l'ha buttata all'aria, ma soltanto momentaneamente accantonata, e comunque è in una fase delicata.
> Aspetta prima di fare qualcosa, lascia fare a lui il prossimo passo, e se non lo fa...delusione, ma almeno sei conscia di sapere che non vale tutto questo sbattimento.
> 
> I* baci non avranno avuto per lui un certo valore sentimentale, ma per te un pò sì*, dai. Poi che lui non abbia voluto darglielo è un altro discorso.
> Crea un cuscinetto di indifferenza, non fargli pesare il tuo silenzio come ripicca, ma solo indifferenza.


Ma perchè avrei provato a frequentarlo non come amici, ma in altro modo.
Ma nel momento in cui la persona che ho davanti non ne ha intenzione, mica mi strappo i capelli.
Cioè, non sto male perchè lui non vuole avere una storia con me, ma perchè addirittura mi evita e mi tratta come se avessi fatto una cosa brutta, riprovevole...
Comunque stop. Discorso chiuso.
Si frigga.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (15 Gennaio 2008)

Ora esco, ciao Giusy, buona giornata!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ora esco, ciao Giusy, buona giornata!


Ciao Lilly, e grazie!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (15 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma perchè avrei provato a frequentarlo non come amici, ma in altro modo.
> Ma nel momento in cui la persona che ho davanti non ne ha intenzione, mica mi strappo i capelli.
> Cioè, non sto male perchè lui non vuole avere una storia con me, ma perchè addirittura mi evita e mi tratta come se avessi fatto una cosa brutta, riprovevole...
> Comunque stop. Discorso chiuso.
> Si frigga.


Devi convincerti che comunque la cosa brutta e riprovevole l'ha fatta lui, non per i baci, per questo atteggiamento del cavolo in generale, questa scarsa chiarezza con cui ha affrontato tutto il discorso, io penso che dopo dieci anni di amicizia avrebbe dovuto impostare le cose diversamente.
Pur di salvarsi la faccia e non dirti chiaramente come stessero le cose da parte sua, ha trovato scuse su scuse, e dopo tutto questo tempo che ti conosce per me non è una cosa ammissibile.
Non per le parole che ti ha detto, ma per i suoi atteggiamenti.
Ora scappo sul serio, cerca di non guastarti la giornata a pensarci..
un abbraccio.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Devi convincerti che comunque la cosa brutta e riprovevole l'ha fatta lui, non per i baci, per questo atteggiamento del cavolo in generale, questa scarsa chiarezza con cui ha affrontato tutto il discorso, io penso che dopo dieci anni di amicizia avrebbe dovuto impostare le cose diversamente.
> Pur di salvarsi la faccia e non dirti chiaramente come stessero le cose da parte sua, ha trovato scuse su scuse, e dopo tutto questo tempo che ti conosce per me non è una cosa ammissibile.
> Non per le parole che ti ha detto, ma per i suoi atteggiamenti.
> Ora scappo sul serio, cerca di non guastarti la giornata a pensarci..
> un abbraccio.


Questa volta Lillyna mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Devi convincerti che comunque la cosa brutta e riprovevole l'ha fatta lui, non per i baci, per questo atteggiamento del cavolo in generale, questa scarsa chiarezza con cui ha affrontato tutto il discorso, io penso che dopo dieci anni di amicizia avrebbe dovuto impostare le cose diversamente.
> Pur di salvarsi la faccia e non dirti chiaramente come stessero le cose da parte sua, ha trovato scuse su scuse, e dopo tutto questo tempo che ti conosce per me non è una cosa ammissibile.
> Non per le parole che ti ha detto, ma per i suoi atteggiamenti.
> Ora scappo sul serio, cerca di non guastarti la giornata a pensarci..
> un abbraccio.


Sono proprio questi suoi atteggiamenti che mi urtano....


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Giusy*

Mi decido così non resterò nel dubbio de dirlo o meno....  hai scritto che è una grandissima stronzata incrinare un'amicizia come la vostra? Ma scusa cosa puoi aspettarti da uno stronzo esistenziale??!!
Quello che ha detto, ha fatto e come si è comportato è l'apologia dell'essere stronzo in amicizia. Dunque cosa speri ancora.... sei amareggiata perchè per anni hai creduto fosse una grande amicizia?.... capita!  
Molte mogli per anni credono di avere un ottimo marito poi LO CONOSCONO MEGLIO e realizzano cos'era...   Tu non hai neppure il problema di affrontare spese legali per separarti o divorziare, lo elimini, punto ...   
Non credi che dovresti chiudere la serranda e guardarti attorno? 
Mentre stai a considerare le cazzate che ha fatto, la vita ti scorre al fianco e tu sarebbe meglio che non la lasciassi scorrere a vuoto o in inutili rimpianti...  Sei stata una perfetta e "funzionale" amica... e ci hai creduto fino in fondo, ma la vera amicizia è davvero un'altra cosa, e lui non sa neppure dove stia di casa!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi decido così non resterò nel dubbio de dirlo o meno.... hai scritto che è una grandissima stronzata incrinare un'amicizia come la vostra? Ma scusa cosa puoi aspettarti da uno stronzo esistenziale??!!
> Quello che ha detto, ha fatto e come si è comportato è l'apologia dell'essere stronzo in amicizia. Dunque cosa speri ancora.... sei amareggiata perchè per anni hai creduto fosse una grande amicizia?.... capita!
> Molte mogli per anni credono di avere un ottimo marito poi LO CONOSCONO MEGLIO e realizzano cos'era... Tu non hai neppure il problema di affrontare spese legali per separarti o divorziare, lo elimini, punto ...
> Non credi che dovresti chiudere la serranda e guardarti attorno?
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi decido così non resterò nel dubbio de dirlo o meno.... hai scritto che è una grandissima stronzata incrinare un'amicizia come la vostra? Ma scusa cosa puoi aspettarti da uno stronzo esistenziale??!!
> Quello che ha detto, ha fatto e come si è comportato è l'apologia dell'essere stronzo in amicizia. Dunque cosa speri ancora.... sei amareggiata perchè per anni hai creduto fosse una grande amicizia?.... capita!
> Molte mogli per anni credono di avere un ottimo marito poi LO CONOSCONO MEGLIO e realizzano cos'era... Tu non hai neppure il problema di affrontare spese legali per separarti o divorziare, lo elimini, punto ...
> Non credi che dovresti chiudere la serranda e guardarti attorno?
> ...


Bru, hai ragione su tutta la linea... ma che delusione...


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Bru, hai ragione su tutta la linea... ma che delusione...


 
Proprio perchè è una delusione devi realizzare che ormai la questione è esattamente come si presenta e dartene pace.
Non sono tutte così le amicizie, credimi, l'errore in buonafede purtroppo è stato credere che quella fra voi fosse un'amicizia di qualità.  Appena è stata messa alla prova hai visto di che tipo fosse quella "qualità"!!
Coraggio, come in tutte le cose, esiste anche il meglio....
Bruja


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Proprio perchè è una delusione devi realizzare che ormai la questione è esattamente come si presenta e dartene pace.
> Non sono tutte così le amicizie, credimi, l'errore in buonafede purtroppo è stato credere che quella fra voi fosse un'amicizia di qualità. Appena è stata messa alla prova hai visto di che tipo fosse quella "qualità"!!
> Coraggio, come in tutte le cose, esiste anche il meglio....
> Bruja


 
Vero Bruja vero. Giusyna idealizzare meno, almeno un po'...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (16 Gennaio 2008)

..in fondo in fondo non ho mai creduto nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna..


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*.........*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ..in fondo in fondo non ho mai creduto nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna..


 
Io non vado neppure tanto in fondo.... 
Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ..in fondo in fondo non ho mai creduto nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna..


Infatti.... Non può esistere. Magari amicizia affettuosa....


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Infatti.... Non può esistere. Magari amicizia affettuosa....


con sesso.


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2008)

Anche un pò di cacao... E tanta panna....


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Anche un pò di cacao... E tanta panna....


 
e cioccolato liquido sopra


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Gennaio 2008)

Vabè mi avete fatto venire fame!!!!
Buongiorno!!!!
Il silenzio stampa dura.... e fa meno male...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (16 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè mi avete fatto venire fame!!!!
> Buongiorno!!!!
> Il silenzio stampa dura.... e fa meno male...


Tieni duro!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Tieni duro!


Ci sto provando....
Ora è on line su msn... Io non ci sono.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (16 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci sto provando....
> Ora è on line su msn... Io non ci sono.


Bloccagli il contatto.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Dalla notte tra il 31 dicembre e il primo gennaio, quando ci siamo baciati, lo sogno tutte le notti....
Grave?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dalla notte tra il 31 dicembre e il primo gennaio, quando ci siamo baciati, lo sogno tutte le notti....
> Grave?


Non credo che sia poi così grave, Giusy, anche io sogno quasi sempre il mio ex, anche se non lo vedo da anni...(ma penso anche un sacco di persone sognino con frequenza ex mogli, ex mariti & co)
Significa che la situazione per te è in sospeso, che la vedi come una cosa irrisolta.
che cosa sogni di preciso?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non credo che sia poi così grave, Giusy, anche io sogno quasi sempre il mio ex, anche se non lo vedo da anni...(ma penso anche un sacco di persone sognino con frequenza ex mogli, ex mariti & co)
> Significa che la situazione per te è in sospeso, che la vedi come una cosa irrisolta.
> che cosa sogni di preciso?


Rivivo i baci, oppure lo sogno con altre ragazze, oppure semplicemente ci parlo...
Un martirio....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rivivo i baci, oppure lo sogno con altre ragazze, oppure semplicemente ci parlo...
> Un martirio....


...ti passerà, stai tranquilla.
Io ormai quelle cose non le sogno più, sogno direttamente che quando gli parlo non mi sente o quando mi avvicino scappa oppure si gira dall'altra parte.
 ^_^ spero di sognare presto di dargli un bello sganassone sui denti e dirgli "vattene dai miei sogni rompico...oni, che già sono abbastanza incasinati"


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ...ti passerà, stai tranquilla.
> Io ormai quelle cose non le sogno più, sogno direttamente che quando gli parlo non mi sente o quando mi avvicino scappa oppure si gira dall'altra parte.
> ^_^ spero di sognare presto di dargli un bello sganassone sui denti e dirgli "vattene dai miei sogni rompico...oni, che già sono abbastanza incasinati"


Tempo fa partecipai ad un incontro guidato da due psicologi sui sogni.
Venne fuori che continuiamo a sognare sempre le stesse situazioni con le stesse persone perchè non sono concluse nella realtà.
Per non sognarle più dovremmo risolverle nel reale.
Ma non sempre è possibile, vedi il mio caso particolare...
O meglio, deve passare del tempo, credo...
Intanto continua il silenzio.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tempo fa partecipai ad un incontro guidato da due psicologi sui sogni.
> Venne fuori che continuiamo a sognare sempre le stesse situazioni con le stesse persone perchè non sono concluse nella realtà.
> Per non sognarle più dovremmo risolverle nel reale.
> Ma non sempre è possibile, vedi il mio caso particolare...
> ...


Appunto, "risolverle nel reale" però può significare un miliardo di cose.

Voglio dire: io materialmente non avrò l'occasione per parlare con il mio ex, e neanche ho intenzione di farlo.
Il problema sta dentro di me.
Finchè (ti faccio un esempio con la mia situazione) continuo a pensare che lo devo incontrare o che devo chiarire, continuano anche i sogni. 

Nel tuo caso però c'è un "ma": tu vai a parare sempre lì (in senso buono eh), ovvero, continui a pensare, anche nel tuo inconscio e dove vuoi tu, che sei tu a doverti fare carico di qualcosa, a dover "risolvere".
E' una forma di controllo. Ti parlo di me: finchè non avrò ancora del tutto risolto accettato e metabolizzato questa cosa del mio ex, credo che continuerò a sognarlo.

Il tuo problema adesso è riuscire a capire e a convincerti, anche inconsciamente, che non c'è in realtà nulla da chiarire, da risolvere, nulla in sospeso, perchè LUI per ora ha scelto di far andare le cose tra voi come stanno andando.
E se ha scelto così, significa che è così che per ora gli fa comodo.
Tu non devi fare più niente. Scrollati di dosso questa responsabilità che ancora sottilmente senti di avere nei suoi confronti e mettiti in testa che TU non hai sbagliato nulla. 
Nel mio caso(nel caso dei miei sogni, voglio dire), che è particolare, è molto più difficile stabilire i confini, ecco perchè non me ne sono ancora fatta una ragione, perchè sono ancora inconsciamente convinta, o almeno una parte di me lo è, di aver fatto troppo poco, e una parte di me probabilmente ha dei sensi di colpa residui.
E' una cosa su cui devo lavorare lentamente.

Nel tuo caso,tu continua il silenzio. Poi, da forma di protesta, diventerà un silenzio indifferente, e a quel punto te lo vedrai rispuntare fuori come un fungo, ma se anche non fosse non ti dare troppa pena, il gioco non valeva la candela...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mi fa così rabbia il suo atteggiamento.
Dovrei essere io quella delusa, quella che pensava che dei baci non fossero nulla di cui colpevolizzarsi, invece mi ritrovo qui a chiedermi come cavolo ho fatto a baciarlo, se avessi pensato un pò di più... tutto questo non starebbe accadendo.
Si, hai ragione, in cuor mio mi sento colpevole, perchè, conoscendolo, avrei dovuto evitare... Ed ora spero solo che il tempo mi liberi da questo pensiero.
Sento la sua mancanza, ma accetto la sua decisione, se lui sta bene così, che ben venga. Continua però ad essere presente nei miei sogni, e la mattina quando mi sveglio mi sento così malinconica... E l'arrivo del weekend non promette nulla di buono, perchè so già che non si farà vedere, ed io starò di nuovo a chiedermi come mai e perchè e a dirmi che non mi vuole bene, non me ne ha mai voluto...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dovrei essere io quella delusa, quella che pensava che dei baci non fossero nulla di cui colpevolizzarsi, invece mi ritrovo qui a chiedermi come cavolo ho fatto a baciarlo, se avessi pensato un pò di più... tutto questo non starebbe accadendo.
> .


Ma Giusy sei matta? A te lui piaceva, tu hai tentato, prima o poi se lui te ne avesse offerto l'occasione (come HA fatto) lo avresti baciato comunque.
Secondo me non hai niente da rimpiangere, per provarci non si può dire che non ci hai provato, anzi...
E poi, lascia che sia lui a sentire la tua mancanza per una volta.


----------



## Rebecca (17 Gennaio 2008)

La mia terapeuta invece sosteneva che con il sogno si eliminano le scorie... Vuol dire che stai elaborando le situazioni... Io in effetti sognavo quando stavo dimenticando. Come teoria mi piace.


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi fa così rabbia il suo atteggiamento.


Si sta comportando da "vigliacco", dopo aver sguazzato nell'ambiguità. Forse è immaturo e non sa come gestire la situazione ma una cosa è certa: un amico non crea queste situazioni, si ferma prima e soprattutto evita di metterti così in imbarazzo sapendo in partenza di non corrisponderti.
Comunque non è del tutto "lapidabile": che il rapporto abbia preso una piega diversa è solo una buona cosa, sarebbe ben peggio se tutto continuasse come prima e tu gli stessi facendo ancora da stampella emotiva.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Vi ringrazio per il sostegno.
Ora provo solo tanta malinconia, dovuta al rendermi conto di non contare un granchè per lui... dopo tanto tempo... e tante esperienze condivise....
Meritavo un pò di rispetto in più...


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> in cuor mio mi sento colpevole, perchè, conoscendolo, avrei dovuto evitare...


Ma ragazza mia!!
L'hai costretto? Gli hai puntato una pistola alla tempia? L'hai narcotizzato? Hai usato la clava e trascinato in grotta?

Tu sei stata GRANDE perchè hai avuto il coraggio di uscire dal limbo in cui stava il vostro rapporto. Lui non ha nemmeno quello di renderti le cose meno difficili. Secondo me comunque è un bene che sia successo tutto ciò: dovrebbe aiutarti a riflettere sul tuo bisogno di dare malgrado l'attuale evidenza.. oltre al fatto che ne parlavi anche tu come di un rapporto sbilanciato..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

E ...dovrebbe farti riflettere sul perché ti senti tanto responsabile della riuscita o del decollo dei rapporti probabilmente sbagliando nell'individuare il nodo della questione ...altrimenti non si ripeterebbe


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E ...dovrebbe farti riflettere sul perché ti senti tanto responsabile della riuscita o del decollo dei rapporti probabilmente sbagliando nell'individuare il nodo della questione ...altrimenti non si ripeterebbe


In che senso Persa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In che senso Persa?


Tu ti colpevolizzi perché le tue relazioni non iniziano o non funzionano.
Ma credo che la causa che individui sia quella sbagliata.
Se stessi indagando nella direzione giusta avresti individuato e sciolto il nodo.
Cerca altrove la ragione delle difficoltà.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu ti colpevolizzi perché le tue relazioni non iniziano o non funzionano.
> Ma credo che la causa che individui sia quella sbagliata.
> Se stessi indagando nella direzione giusta avresti individuato e sciolto il nodo.
> Cerca altrove la ragione delle difficoltà.


Sto cercando... ma non trovo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto cercando... ma non trovo.


Io non l'ho capita.
Anche perché probabilmente non parli proprio di ciò di cui dovresti parlare...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non l'ho capita.
> Anche perché probabilmente non parli proprio di ciò di cui dovresti parlare...


Mi riferivo al motivo per cui le mie storie vanno storte.
Lo sto cercando, ma non lo trovo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al motivo per cui le mie storie vanno storte.
> Lo sto cercando, ma non lo trovo.


Anch'io mi riferivo a quello.
Credo che tu stia evitando quel che sai che ti costringerebbe a riconoscere qualcosa che non vuoi vedere.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al motivo per cui le mie storie vanno storte.
> Lo sto cercando, ma non lo trovo.


We giusy, ultima toccata e fuga, prima di andare via, sono influenzata...che noia..

non pensarci troppo, dai... 
ci facciamo un caffè?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io mi riferivo a quello.
> Credo che tu stia evitando quel che sai che ti costringerebbe a riconoscere qualcosa che non vuoi vedere.


Persa, io invece vedo bene ciò che c'è da vedere, non evito nulla.
Vedo che lui non ci tiene a me, vedo che 10 anni di amicizia sono stati un fallimento se davanti a questa "difficoltà" si stanno sfracellando, vedo che non posso farci nulla perchè lui si è chiuso non solo con me ma con tutti....


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> We giusy, ultima toccata e fuga, prima di andare via, sono influenzata...che noia..
> 
> non pensarci troppo, dai...
> ci facciamo un caffè?


Per un caffè ed una buona fetta di torta o per biscottini sono sempre disponibile!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Gennaio 2008)

*PER GIUSY*

Ma tu, veramente, onestamente, sinceramente, che vuoi????
leggo tanti tanti tanti tuoi post che potrebbe aver scritto benissimo mia nipote fresca 20enne....perdonami se te lo dico....ma noto un'immaturità sentimentale devastante in alcuni tuoi post....ma non ti eri ripromessa di essere più leggera?
Scusami se sembro sgarbata nei tuoi confronti...ma credimi è solo tenerezza nei confronti di una ragazza (non mi sento di chiamarti donna, anche se hai solo 4 anni in meno a me) che non riesce o non sa vivere con leggerezza.....la vita è bella professore' ma devi saperla vivere con leggerezza e col cuore aperto alle novità, alla conoscenza, ai sorrisi....senza stare a chiederti il per come o il perchè.......senza elaborare troppo.....o troppo presto....
ti abbraccio forteeeeeeee


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Ma tu, veramente, onestamente, sinceramente, che vuoi????
> leggo tanti tanti tanti tuoi post che potrebbe aver scritto benissimo mia nipote fresca 20enne....perdonami se te lo dico....ma noto un'immaturità sentimentale devastante in alcuni tuoi post....ma non ti eri ripromessa di essere più leggera?
> Scusami se sembro sgarbata nei tuoi confronti...ma credimi è solo tenerezza nei confronti di una ragazza (non mi sento di chiamarti donna, anche se hai solo 4 anni in meno a me) che non riesce o non sa vivere con leggerezza.....la vita è bella professore' ma devi saperla vivere con leggerezza e col cuore aperto alle novità, alla conoscenza, ai sorrisi....senza stare a chiederti il per come o il perchè.......senza elaborare troppo.....o troppo presto....
> ti abbraccio forteeeeeeee


Ma tu infatti hai ragione, io sono immatura sentimentalmente, me ne rendo conto.
Sono in fase di cambiamento, positivo, spero.
E sinceramente non ho idea di cosa voglio, probabilmente nulla.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Ma tu, veramente, onestamente, sinceramente, che vuoi????
> leggo tanti tanti tanti tuoi post che potrebbe aver scritto benissimo mia nipote fresca 20enne....perdonami se te lo dico....ma noto un'immaturità sentimentale devastante in alcuni tuoi post....ma non ti eri ripromessa di essere più leggera?
> Scusami se sembro sgarbata nei tuoi confronti...ma credimi è solo tenerezza nei confronti di una ragazza (non mi sento di chiamarti donna, anche se hai solo 4 anni in meno a me) che *non riesce o non sa vivere con leggerezza.....la vita è bella professore' ma devi saperla vivere con leggerezza e col cuore aperto alle novità, alla conoscenza, ai sorrisi....senza stare a chiederti il per come o il perchè.......senza elaborare troppo.....o troppo presto....*
> ti abbraccio forteeeeeeee


Spezzo una lancia a favore di Giusy...quell'immaturità sentimentale che spesso si denota da come vive ed elabora i suoi sentimenti, non è che poi si veda meno in chi vive con "leggerezza"...e fra questi, sia ben chiaro, mi ci metto per primo io eh!

Anzi, forse quel chiedersi continuamente dove sta andando, cosa rappresentano per lei quelle scosse emotive è utile per un sano progetto di crescita sentimentale...per non rischiare di trovarsi poi "adulti" ma far e farsi danni sentimentalmente come ragazzini alle prime "infoiature"...


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Ma tu, veramente, onestamente, sinceramente, che vuoi????
> leggo tanti tanti tanti tuoi post che potrebbe aver scritto benissimo mia nipote fresca 20enne....perdonami se te lo dico....ma noto un'immaturità sentimentale devastante in alcuni tuoi post....ma non ti eri ripromessa di essere più leggera?
> Scusami se sembro sgarbata nei tuoi confronti...ma credimi è solo tenerezza nei confronti di una ragazza (non mi sento di chiamarti donna, anche se hai solo 4 anni in meno a me) che non riesce o non sa vivere con leggerezza.....la vita è bella professore' ma devi saperla vivere con leggerezza e col cuore aperto alle novità, alla conoscenza, ai sorrisi....senza stare a chiederti il per come o il perchè.......senza elaborare troppo.....o troppo presto....
> ti abbraccio forteeeeeeee


 



























roba da matti...c'è un Viruzzz


Ma non sapevi contro chi sparare e hai scelto a caso  o è proprio mirata la cosa?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spezzo una lancia a favore di Giusy...quell'immaturità sentimentale che spesso si denota da come vive ed elabora i suoi sentimenti, non è che poi si veda meno in chi vive con "leggerezza"...e fra questi, sia ben chiaro, mi ci metto per primo io eh!
> 
> Anzi, forse quel chiedersi continuamente dove sta andando, cosa rappresentano per lei quelle scosse emotive è utile per un sano progetto di crescita sentimentale...per non rischiare di trovarsi poi "adulti" ma far e farsi danni sentimentalmente come ragazzini alle prime "infoiature"...


Grazie per questa interpretazione Fedi, è davvero un periodo di grandi riflessioni e di cambiamento per me.
Spero di uscirne rafforzata, serena, e più coerente.


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie per questa interpretazione Fedi, è davvero un periodo di grandi riflessioni e di cambiamento per me.
> Spero di uscirne rafforzata, serena, e più coerente.


Ciao Giusy. Certo che ne uscirai rafforzata. Tutto ciò che vivi e superi ti rafforza. Purchè vivi davvero, però.
E poi... lasciala stare sta coerenza a tutti i costi..... Lasciala laddove proprio non se ne può fare a meno.... la vita è già troppo spesso così triste e noiosa
Fidati....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie per questa interpretazione Fedi, è davvero un periodo di grandi riflessioni e di cambiamento per me.
> Spero di uscirne rafforzata, serena, e più coerente.


Non vorrei che il mio invito a riflettere su cosa davvero ti impedisce di avere la relazione che dici di volere tu possa averla scambiato per un giudizio nei tuoi confronti.
Accade molto spesso di evitare una relazione per paure o insicurezze antiche o altre ragioni senza riuscire a prenderne consapevolezza se non dopo troppo tempo.
E questo credo che valga anche per chi prende i rapporti con troppo leggerezza o li vive come serialità.
E tutto questo non c'entra nulla con la maturità come persone (che si esplicita nell'assunzione di altre responsabilità e impegni).
Poi c'è chi si assume la responsabilità di una relazione senza avere la reale disponibilità a farlo ...con gravi conseguenze per chi ci crede


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vedo che lui non ci tiene a me, vedo che 10 anni di amicizia sono stati un fallimento se davanti a questa "difficoltà" si stanno sfracellando, vedo che non posso farci nulla perchè lui si è chiuso non solo con me ma con tutti....


Secondo me ha digerito male i tentativi di intrusione di altri nella sua vita sentimentale.
Non posso dargli torto su questo: non c'è niente di più fastidioso che sentire battutine o che gli amici ti invitino a uscire perchè sperano di creare l'atmosfera per farti combinare qualcosa con qualcuna...o che quelli della tua cerchia comincino a fare gli incazzati perchè non ti fai più sentire..
Gli amici dovrebbero essere "superpartes" almeno su questo...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ciao Giusy. Certo che ne uscirai rafforzata. Tutto ciò che vivi e superi ti rafforza. Purchè vivi davvero, però.
> E poi... lasciala stare sta coerenza a tutti i costi..... Lasciala laddove proprio non se ne può fare a meno.... la vita è già troppo spesso così triste e noiosa
> Fidati....


La coerenza per me è un punto fermo.
Non farei nulla che non sentissi veramente.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vorrei che il mio invito a riflettere su cosa davvero ti impedisce di avere la relazione che dici di volere tu possa averla scambiato per un giudizio nei tuoi confronti.
> *Accade molto spesso di evitare una relazione per paure o insicurezze antiche o altre ragioni senza riuscire a prenderne consapevolezza se non dopo troppo tempo.*
> E questo credo che valga anche per chi prende i rapporti con troppo leggerezza o li vive come serialità.
> E tutto questo non c'entra nulla con la maturità come persone (che si esplicita nell'assunzione di altre responsabilità e impegni).
> Poi c'è chi si assume la responsabilità di una relazione senza avere la reale disponibilità a farlo ...con gravi conseguenze per chi ci crede


No Persa, ti garantisco che non sono io a non volere una relazione, ma gli uomini che scelgo di frequentare.
Che poi ci sia un errore mio alla base che consiste proprio nella tipologia di uomo che scelgo, su questo non so risponderti.
E sono anche sicura che qualcosa di sbagliato in me c'è, se riesco ad avvicinare solo ed esclusivamente certi uomini.
Sto riflettendo su questo.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Secondo me ha digerito male i tentativi di intrusione di altri nella sua vita sentimentale.
> Non posso dargli torto su questo: non c'è niente di più fastidioso che sentire battutine o che gli amici ti invitino a uscire perchè sperano di creare l'atmosfera per farti combinare qualcosa con qualcuna...o che quelli della tua cerchia comincino a fare gli incazzati perchè non ti fai più sentire..
> Gli amici dovrebbero essere "superpartes" almeno su questo...


Si Lillyna, lui non ha tutti i torti, ma io? Io cosa c'entro? Sono stata oggetto di tentativi di intrusione pure io, eppure mi sono fatta una grossa e grassa risata e non ci penso più!
Lui non riesce a gestire ME...


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La coerenza per me è un punto fermo.
> Non farei nulla che non sentissi veramente.


Se per coerenza intendi questo, allora ok... Mai fare le cose se non le senti veramente... Però una vocina mi dice che certe cose te le racconti.... Ecco, è lì che dovresti agire, secondo me. Lo dico x te....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono stata oggetto di tentativi di intrusione pure io...


Io questo non lo capisco. Sarà per questo che non riesco a reggere più di tanto in un gruppo di persone.
Secondo me lui è saturo, e nel suo bel sacchetto accantonato nell'angolo ha ficcato anche te, come ingrediente facente parte del tutto.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spezzo una lancia a favore di Giusy...quell'immaturità sentimentale che spesso si denota da come vive ed elabora i suoi sentimenti, non è che poi si veda meno in chi vive con "leggerezza"...e fra questi, sia ben chiaro, mi ci metto per primo io eh!
> 
> Anzi, forse quel chiedersi continuamente dove sta andando, cosa rappresentano per lei quelle scosse emotive è utile per un sano progetto di crescita sentimentale...per non rischiare di trovarsi poi "adulti" ma far e farsi danni sentimentalmente come ragazzini alle prime "infoiature"...


ma per diventare adulti non si dovrebbe prima passare per la fase della leggerezza?
credo che lei non l'abbia mai vissuta.....
P.S.: poichè sono giornate strane, sottolineo che non è una provocazione......mi dispiace da matti vedere una ragazza colta brillante preparata dolce e simpatica crucciarsi per il sentimento + bello che ci è dato provare......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> roba da matti...c'è un Viruzzz
> 
> 
> Ma non sapevi contro chi sparare e hai scelto a caso o è proprio mirata la cosa?


e certo che volevo scrivere proprio a lei....non volevo sparare a caso e mi dispiace che tu abbia  scelto di usare questa espressione.....mi fai passare per una che voleva dire la cattiveria quotidiana...e oggi non sono proprio dell'umore....per essere cattiva


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie per questa interpretazione Fedi, è davvero un periodo di grandi riflessioni e di cambiamento per me.
> *Spero di uscirne rafforzata, serena, e più coerente*.


frase fatta che dicevano le nonne.....e la mia lo dice ancora, quando ci sta con la testolina che ormai perde qualche colpo....quello che non ti uccide ti fortifica......
Certo che sarai più forte e serena....coerente non lo so...perchè non so rispetto a cosa tu vuoi esserlo....e non rispondere "con te stessa" prof....chè quella sì è una frase fatta.....ma non riflettere troppo...mentre tu rifletti, gli altri vivono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Persa, ti garantisco che non sono io a non volere una relazione, ma gli uomini che scelgo di frequentare.
> Che poi ci sia un errore mio alla base che consiste proprio nella tipologia di uomo che scelgo, su questo non so risponderti.
> E *sono anche sicura che qualcosa di sbagliato in me c'è, se riesco ad avvicinare solo ed esclusivamente certi uomini*.
> Sto riflettendo su questo.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se per coerenza intendi questo, allora ok... Mai fare le cose se non le senti veramente... Però una vocina mi dice che certe cose te le racconti.... Ecco, è lì che dovresti agire, secondo me. Lo dico x te....


No, non si tratta di raccontarmele, ma di sentirle.
Io le sento così, e non c'è nulla che mi faccia convincere che sono in maniera diversa, non ci sono elementi.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io questo non lo capisco. Sarà per questo che non riesco a reggere più di tanto in un gruppo di persone.
> Secondo me lui è saturo, e nel suo bel sacchetto accantonato nell'angolo ha ficcato anche te, come ingrediente facente parte del tutto.


Si, è sicuramente così.
Ma non lo ritengo giusto, io sono riuscita benissimo a gestire la situazione dopo quella famosa notte.
Nè gli ho chiesto nulla o preteso qualcosa, ero sempre la stessa.
Liberissimo lui di ribellarsi agli altri amici, ma io????


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> frase fatta che dicevano le nonne.....e la mia lo dice ancora, quando ci sta con la testolina che ormai perde qualche colpo....quello che non ti uccide ti fortifica......
> Certo che sarai più forte e serena....coerente non lo so...perchè non so rispetto a cosa tu vuoi esserlo....e non rispondere "con te stessa" prof....chè quella sì è una frase fatta.....ma non riflettere troppo...mentre tu rifletti, gli altri vivono


A&P, forse hai ragione, io non ho mai vissuto la fase della leggerezza, perchè le mie storie sono sempre state problematiche, mai una storia serena, allegra, spensierata.
Io agisco in coerenza con ciò che mi fa star bene, mi dà sicurezza e mi fa stare a mio agio. 
E il riflettere, troppo forse, fa parte di me. Ho solo bisogno che un uomo abbia fiducia in me, rispetti i miei tempi e mi voglia bene, nient'altro.... e non è poco!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, è sicuramente così.
> Ma non lo ritengo giusto, io sono riuscita benissimo a gestire la situazione dopo quella famosa notte.
> Nè gli ho chiesto nulla o preteso qualcosa, ero sempre la stessa.
> Liberissimo lui di ribellarsi agli altri amici, ma io????


Secondo me questo dico-ma-non-dico però non significa gestire meglio la situazione...
Tu...sei una persona staccata, ma lui ti ha messo nel mucchio delle cose da accantonare momentaneamente.
Dai, non era amicizia, questa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A&P, forse hai ragione, io non ho mai vissuto la fase della leggerezza, perchè le mie storie sono sempre state problematiche, mai una storia serena, allegra, spensierata.
> Io agisco in coerenza con ciò che mi fa star bene, mi dà sicurezza e mi fa stare a mio agio.
> E il riflettere, troppo forse, fa parte di me. *Ho solo bisogno che un uomo abbia fiducia in me, rispetti i miei tempi e mi voglia bene, nient'altro*.... e non è poco!


Quando lo trovi ...fammelo sapere


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Secondo me questo dico-ma-non-dico però non significa gestire meglio la situazione...
> Tu...sei una persona staccata, ma lui ti ha messo nel mucchio delle cose da accantonare momentaneamente.
> Dai, non era amicizia, questa.


Lillyna, io gli ho detto tutto quello che dovevo dirgli, riguardo me e lui e ciò che era successo, non gli ho nascosto nulla, e gli ho detto che avrei continuato a ritenerlo mio amico, senza problemi.
Poi sono subentrate altre situazioni con altri amici nostri, in cui non c'entro nulla, e lui ha iniziato il silenzio anche con me, senza invece parlarmene, magari.
Sul fatto che non sia amicizia concordo, me ne sono resa conto.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando lo trovi ...fammelo sapere


Eppure Persa.... qualcuno ha trovato una persona da amare e da cui essere amati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eppure Persa.... qualcuno ha trovato una persona da amare e da cui essere amati.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Si dai.... non è tutto brutto là fuori....


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si dai.... non è tutto brutto là fuori....


 
non è tutto brutto per certi periodi ed in certi frangenti.
non sono pessimista.
ma quando tu dici...qualcuno ha trovato qualcuno da amare...ti dico..è vero....finchè è durata e finchè è stato bello....finchè non scopri che era solo un calesse...

ciò non toglie che finchè è stato bello l'hai goduto fino in fondo


----------



## Grande82 (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A&P, forse hai ragione, io non ho mai vissuto la fase della leggerezza, perchè le mie storie sono sempre state problematiche, mai una storia serena, allegra, spensierata.
> Io agisco in coerenza con ciò che mi fa star bene, mi dà sicurezza e mi fa stare a mio agio.
> E il riflettere, troppo forse, fa parte di me. *Ho solo bisogno che un uomo abbia fiducia in me, rispetti i miei tempi e mi voglia bene*, nient'altro.... e non è poco!


Ce l'ho ce l'ho!
E' il mio mark!
Ma giusy, persino il mio tesoro (e le mie amiche hanno iniziato le pratiche per farlo santo, visto che a sopportarmi...ce ne vuole!) a volte è intollerante, non esprime i sentimenti, non collabora, alla casa e alla nostra storia, è fragile anzichè forte e magari io avrei invece bisogno di più sostegno in quello specificio frangente.
Io credo che la verità di oggi sia complessa: siamo forti, capaci, ambiziose, realizzate, vorremmo lavoro, amore, famiglia,a micizie, non siamo, soprttutto, disposte ai compromessi.
Io ho capito una cosa: le cose funzionano, ma ci vuole pazienza, volontà, disponibilità a non essere fiscalie  a volte a dire più cose di quante si vorrebbe lasciando poco o nulla all'interpretazione e all'intuizione.....


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eppure Persa.... qualcuno ha trovato una persona da amare e da cui essere amati.


 
Malgrado abbiamo avuto i nostri problemi (nessun rapporto è perfetto...siamo nella realtà), con mio marito è così' 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 E lui mi dimostra ogni giorno - e io faccio altrettanto - quanto mi vuole bene! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ce l'ho ce l'ho!
> E' il mio mark!
> Ma giusy, persino il mio tesoro (e le mie amiche hanno iniziato le pratiche per farlo santo, visto che a sopportarmi...ce ne vuole!) a volte è intollerante, non esprime i sentimenti, non collabora, alla casa e alla nostra storia, è fragile anzichè forte e magari io avrei invece bisogno di più sostegno in quello specificio frangente.
> Io credo che la verità di oggi sia complessa: siamo forti, capaci, ambiziose, realizzate, vorremmo lavoro, amore, famiglia,a micizie, non siamo, soprttutto, disposte ai compromessi.
> Io ho capito una cosa: le cose funzionano, ma ci vuole pazienza, volontà, disponibilità a non essere fiscalie a volte a dire più cose di quante si vorrebbe lasciando poco o nulla all'interpretazione e all'intuizione.....


 

sono d'accordo, la realtà d'oggi offre un sacco di sfide 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nella nostra famiglia il problema n. 1 è che abbiamo alterato i ruoli: anche se lavoriamo entrambi, io sono il principale "breadwinner" e lui il principare "Caregiver", cioé io sono quella che s'è dedicata alla carriera, e lui alla famiglia.

Questo pesa eccome, ci vuole un uomo dall'ego SOLIDISSIMO per sopportare una cosa del genere.

Sfiderei tanti maschietti in CARRIERA a essere così "UOMINI"!

Ma invece di limitarsi a rivestire ruoli desueti, la nuova coppia va avanti, se necessario inciampa in tutti gli ostacoli di oggi (matrimoni che possono durare 50 anni con conseguenti noia, routine, etc. etc., vista la nuova aspettativa di vita,  "crisi" di mezza età, di tarda età, di tardissima età....narcisismo, consumismo, ruoli alternati, cura dei genitori e dei figli, ruoli sociali, etc. etc.) pero' se c'è di base affetto e RISPETTO ce la puo' fare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tra l'altro discutevo con una mia amica di un tema affine a questo...ma quasi quasi ne faccio un thread a parte!

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Grande, Vere, siete state fortunate....
Io non voglio un rapporto perfetto, perchè non esiste nulla di perfetto al mondo, ma almeno vivere un rapporto, in cui siamo in due, e non io da sola....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, la realtà d'oggi offre un sacco di sfide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho una collega che ha instaurato con suo marito lo stesso rapporto...e vanno d'amore  e d'accordo da anni.Lui era quello che quando il figlio era piccolo stava a casa per occuparsene in caso di malattia..
Hanno sempre viaggiato insieme tantissimo.Tutti e tre.Hanno condiviso passioni e si sono rispettati a vicenda da sempre.
Per me sono uno splendido esempio di matrimonio riuscito.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

IO: "Ciao"
LUI: "Ciao".

Fine del dialogo. Su msn.


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> IO: "Ciao"
> LUI: "Ciao".
> 
> Fine del dialogo. Su msn.



GIUSY!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIUSY!


E vabè... almeno a FARE l'educazione!!!!!! 
Ok ok.... la smetto.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> IO: "Ciao"
> LUI: "Ciao".
> 
> Fine del dialogo. Su msn.


il dramma dei messenger... ne ho già parlato.
chiudete i messenger. sono solo fonte di frustrazione e di guai.
telefonatevi!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il dramma dei messenger... ne ho già parlato.
> chiudete i messenger. sono solo fonte di frustrazione e di guai.
> telefonatevi!!!


No Anna, qui manco quello vale più la pena fare...tanto meno un Ciao buttato lì così su msn!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No Anna, qui manco quello vale più la pena fare...tanto meno un Ciao buttato lì così su msn!!


... quot-asso


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No Anna, qui manco quello vale più la pena fare...tanto meno un Ciao buttato lì così su msn!!


se mi trasmetti ansiaaaaaa...anche dicendomi solo ciao, non appena mi vedi connessa... e sai che non ce n'è... io mica sto lì a dirti altro...
eh... non siamo mica tutti fatti uguali...
poi tu so che mi capisci..
mica che tutte le storie che promettono bene poi si concretizzano... e cosa fai... le tieni APPESE una vita intera?  dai...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... quot-asso


ma scusa, Mari'... non vale la pena nemmeno di un ciao perché non ce n'è...quello sì...
ma più di tutto: capiscila, no? NON CE N'E' PUNTO...
e mi sembra che Giusy dovrebbe averlo già capito da mo'...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Ma io mica gli dico ciao perchè lo voglio!
Gli dico ciao perchè per 10 anni tutti i santissimi giorni ci siamo sentiti ed anche visti a volte.
L'ansia non gliela trasmetto io, visto che non faccio nulla di diverso rispetto a 2 settimane fa, 2 mesi fa, 2 anni fa...
L'ansia ce l'hai lui nella testa!


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma scusa, Mari'... non vale la pena nemmeno di un ciao perché non ce n'è...quello sì...
> ma più di tutto: capiscila, no? NON CE N'E' PUNTO...
> e mi sembra che Giusy dovrebbe averlo già capito da mo'...


Anna, per come sono fatta io avrei dimenticato/eliminato anche il suo nome dal calendario.

Non capisco perche' Giusy non lo voglia fare, ed insiste a salvare un rapporto amicale quando di Amicizia non ce n'e' praticamente manco l'ombra.

Quindi taglio netto, ZAK!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma io mica gli dico ciao perchè lo voglio!
> Gli dico ciao perchè per 10 anni tutti i santissimi giorni ci siamo sentiti ed anche visti a volte.
> L'ansia non gliela trasmetto io, visto che non faccio nulla di diverso rispetto a 2 settimane fa, 2 mesi fa, 2 anni fa...
> L'ansia ce l'hai lui nella testa!


Giusy...i rapporti son cambiati, che tu lo voglia o no.

Soprattutto da parte sua!

Leggiti le mie firme...entrambe!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna, per come sono fatta io avrei dimenticato/eliminato anche il suo nome dal calendario.
> 
> Non capisco perche' Giusy non lo voglia fare, ed insiste a salvare un rapporto amicale quando di Amicizia non ce n'e' praticamente manco l'ombra.
> 
> *Quindi taglio netto, ZAK*!


Lentamente.... ma ci arrivo.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma io mica gli dico ciao perchè lo voglio!
> Gli dico ciao perchè per 10 anni tutti i santissimi giorni ci siamo sentiti ed anche visti a volte.
> L'ansia non gliela trasmetto io, visto che non faccio nulla di diverso rispetto a 2 settimane fa, 2 mesi fa, 2 anni fa...
> L'ansia ce l'hai lui nella testa!


e infatti... hai passato 10 anni a fargli da consigliera amorevole...
ti devo spiegare io cosa vuol dire mettere un po' di pepe... invece di sprecare energie?
bimba mia... se continui così sarai votata ad essere in aeternum, saecula, saeculurom... la confidente FIDATA di uomini in crisi.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e infatti... hai passato 10 anni a fargli da consigliera amorevole...
> ti devo spiegare io cosa vuol dire mettere un po' di pepe... invece di sprecare energie?
> bimba mia... se continui così sarai votata ad essere in aeternum, saecula, saeculurom... la confidente FIDATA di uomini in crisi.


Cosa vuol dire mettere un pò di pepe?


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire mettere un pò di pepe?


mettere un po' di pepe significa tante cose... semplificando vuol dire essere spontanee e non atteggiarsi a tutti i costi...
ecco, tu sbagli nel volerti dare un tono a tutti i costi..
ma il più bello... è che che ti sentiresti più bene nel cuore... più libera...
Giusy, sei talmente una brava ragazza che mi faccio pure degli scrupoli ad essere diretta con te... e se me li faccio io, che infondo ti scrivo su di un forum e basta,... immagina quanti se ne possano fare gli uomini che frequenti...
vedi, cara ragazza... gli uomini con quelle come te poi si sentono dei bastardi a provarci e basta.
questo per dirti che tu rientri di default nella categoria brave ragazze, perché è questa l'immagine di te che percepiscono.
gli uomini sono tipi strani.. o gli piaci e gli piaci anche se sei pippicalzelunghe... o aspettano da te un segnale di non impegno...
cioè, senza girarci intorno una vita... o si innamorano o te la chiedono e basta.
ma quello che tu fai fatica a capire... è che sono così trasparenti nel farlo, che chi dice il contrario se la racconta...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> mettere un po' di pepe significa tante cose... semplificando vuol dire essere spontanee e non atteggiarsi a tutti i costi...
> ecco, tu sbagli nel volerti dare un tono a tutti i costi..
> ma il più bello... è che che ti sentiresti più bene nel cuore... più libera...
> Giusy, sei talmente una brava ragazza che mi faccio pure degli scrupoli ad essere diretta con te... e se me li faccio io, che infondo ti scrivo su di un forum e basta,... immagina quanti se ne possano fare gli uomini che frequenti...
> ...


 
Questo è vero! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Torniamo sul discorso anche di qua....

Non so, io ho sempre vissuto con una certa fierezza la mia femminilità. Sicuramente molti sono scappati "Chittevole....m'anvedi", ma chi è rimasto ha apprezzato l'orgoglio, che non è superbia ma consapevolezza.

Fare quella che insegue...GIAMMAI!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (19 Gennaio 2008)

***Verena e Giusy: Che belli gli avatar!
quasi quasi metto Pierugo...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (19 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fare quella che insegue...GIAMMAI!!!


Anche io...lancio i segnali, ma se uno non coglie, cavoli suoi....a "inseguire" proprio non ci riesco.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mettere un po' di pepe significa tante cose... semplificando vuol dire essere spontanee e non atteggiarsi a tutti i costi...
> ecco, tu sbagli nel volerti dare un tono a tutti i costi..
> ma il più bello... è che che ti sentiresti più bene nel cuore... più libera...
> Giusy, sei talmente una brava ragazza che mi faccio pure degli scrupoli ad essere diretta con te... e se me li faccio io, che infondo ti scrivo su di un forum e basta,... immagina quanti se ne possano fare gli uomini che frequenti...
> ...


Anna, io so benissimo che loro non si innamorano, non me la racconto.
Infatti il quesito che mi pongo è proprio: perchè?
Ci sono donne poco femminili, silenziose, stupide... eppure... eppure... sono amate. Io sarò anche un pò rigida, ferma su alcune mie posizioni, e non sono amata. Me lo chiedo ogni giorno.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anna, io so benissimo che loro non si innamorano, non me la racconto.
> Infatti il quesito che mi pongo è proprio: perchè?
> Ci sono donne poco femminili, silenziose, stupide... eppure... eppure... sono amate. Io sarò anche un pò rigida, ferma su alcune mie posizioni, e non sono amata. Me lo chiedo ogni giorno.


 
Quali giusy...quali sono quelle che ritieni piu' Ferme...quelle sulle quali senti di NON poter transigere...di NON  poter scendere a compromessi con te stessa.

ad es. incontri un uomo....ti piace ...ha un qualcosa che ti attrae...

quale potrebbe essere l'elemento per cui crolla tutto iil tuo interesse?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Quali giusy...quali sono quelle che ritieni piu' Ferme...quelle sulle quali senti di NON poter transigere...di NON poter scendere a compromessi con te stessa.
> 
> ad es. incontri un uomo....ti piace ...ha un qualcosa che ti attrae...
> 
> quale potrebbe essere l'elemento per cui crolla tutto iil tuo interesse?


Sentirmi apprezzata SOLO per il mio corpo, senza rispetto per la mia sensibilità, per le mie esigenze, per i miei bisogni.
Vado in bestia e mollo tutto.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

"Ragazzi, stasera vado a *****, non ci vediamo. Buona serata."
Mi prudono le mani.
Vorrei scrivergli: "Non vederci sta diventando prassi... Buona serata".


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> "Ragazzi, stasera vado a *****, non ci vediamo. Buona serata."
> * Mi prudono le mani.*
> Vorrei scrivergli: "Non vederci sta diventando prassi... Buona serata".


Anche a me Giusy ... ma non per lo stesso (tuo) motivo


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> "Ragazzi, stasera vado a *****, non ci vediamo. Buona serata."
> Mi prudono le mani.
> Vorrei scrivergli: "Non vederci sta diventando prassi... Buona serata".


ma solo 'sti aggrovigliamenti mentali sai inventarti?
te sbagli sempre la tempistica...
dopo: dire o non dirle, 'ste cose... fa poca differenza, per non dire alcuna...

e magari davvero tu andassi a *****... nel senso bello del termine... perché, per me, andare a caz zi, significa andare a conoscere gente nuova. ridere, ballare e non pensare a niente.
ma soprattutto non imparanoiarmi...
dai, stasera fatti bella in modo diverso dal solito... e buttati, come se fosse che non c'è domani...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche a me Giusy ... ma non per lo stesso (tuo) motivo


e mo' vorrei sapè per quale...


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma solo 'sti aggrovigliamenti mentali sai inventarti?
> te sbagli sempre la tempistica...
> dopo: dire o non dirle, 'ste cose... fa poca differenza, per non dire alcuna...
> 
> ...
























   Anna  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Anna


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mo' vorrei sapè per quale...



Un bel paliatone a Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   NO?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Sto piangendo....
Scusatemi.


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto piangendo....
> Scusatemi.


   ... che succies mo?


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh. tu ridi..
ma davvero, Mari'.. se io esco una sera senza scorta sono come una calamita... ma non perché so fica... ma perchè catalizzo...
sono come una calamita per i casi limite, intanto per cominciare...e poi sono anche peggio per i timidi, perché con un sorriso li attiro...
insomma, siamo quello che abbiamo dentro e il termometro migliore per misurarci non sono le persone tutte a "piombo", ma i più spostati.
perché la vita è un brivido che vola via
è tutto un equilibrio sopra la follia... 
come canta vasco... solo che in pochi ne afferrano il senso...


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh. tu ridi..
> ma davvero, Mari'.. se io esco una sera senza scorta sono come una calamita... ma non perché so fica... ma perchè catalizzo...
> sono come una calamita per i casi limite, intanto per cominciare...e poi sono anche peggio per i timidi, perché con un sorriso li attiro...
> insomma, *siamo quello che abbiamo dentro* e il termometro migliore per misurarci non sono le persone tutte a "piombo", ma i più spostati.
> ...



Bello, Anna ... e' vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e non si scappa.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto piangendo....
> Scusatemi.


Giusy, tesora...
guarda che ti fanno solo che bene queste crisi..
non restare impantanata nel "prevedibile"... 
piangi e soffri... ti farà solo che bene.. 
dammi retta!!
la Giusy che risorgerà da queste ceneri sarà una strafiga in tutti i sensi...
credimi... alla fine non è agli altri che dobbiamo rendere conto di come siamo.. ma a noi stessi...
e te lo dico io che ho dedicato una vita intera ad uno... ma come posso definirlo?
facciamo bastardo?
ma adesso basta là. cioè, anche prima di adesso... diciamo che solo adesso ho capito fino in fondo che individuo è... e mi sono incasinata perché nel frattempo che lo capivo mi sono fatta un amante devoto a cui io non devolvo niente più che affetto e sesso...
bè, senti-.. io farei a cambio con te... che adesso ci ho due situazioni assurde da risolvere... mica una...
ti bacio e non piangere più di quello che serve... che se ti dicessi quello che ho passato io per amore............


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto piangendo....
> Scusatemi.


Pinuccia mia...vieni qui dal tuo ragioniere...su non far così!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Vabè vado a cena a casa di amici.
Mi passerà... spero... 
C'è tanto su cui riflettere....
Buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pinuccia mia...vieni qui dal tuo ragioniere...su non far così!!


ma deve fare così... altro che no...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè vado a cena a casa di amici.
> Mi passerà... spero...
> C'è tanto su cui riflettere....
> Buona serata a tutti.


Buona serata pinuccia mia...io mi guardo Io sono legenda...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè vado a cena a casa di amici.
> Mi passerà... spero...
> C'è tanto su cui riflettere....
> Buona serata a tutti.


 
non ti deve passare...  e, più che riflettere, c'è da mettere via..
ma tanto via... e tanto da tirare fuori, soprattutto.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma deve fare così... altro che no...


Ahhhhh annaaaaa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E fammela spapparuccià un pò no!

Piange poi quando non ci sono (con sta faccia poi... ahahahah)!!!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh. tu ridi..
> ma davvero, Mari'.. se io esco una sera senza scorta sono come una calamita... ma non perché so fica... ma perchè catalizzo...
> sono come una calamita per i casi limite, intanto per cominciare...e poi sono anche peggio per i timidi, perché con un sorriso li attiro...
> insomma, siamo quello che abbiamo dentro e il termometro migliore per misurarci non sono le persone tutte a "piombo", ma i più spostati.
> ...


 
...guarda che anch'io, con la mia aria perbenino (da ragazza in compagnia mi chiamavano la "contessina") ho attirato e attiro il mio bel numero di casi limite! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E sono d'accordissimo con Vasco. Chi non realizza quanto siamo prossimi alla follia non è abbastanza vivo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   (lo dice anche Paolo Conte: "La sensualità delle vite disperate....)

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè vado a cena a casa di amici.
> Mi passerà... spero...
> C'è tanto su cui riflettere....
> Buona serata a tutti.


 
Giusy non piangere. Non hai niente che non vada.

E' che è davvero un mondo difficile 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ti abbraccio!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (19 Gennaio 2008)

Giusina, NO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 così non va proprio bene!!!Piangi,sfogati,compatisciti...ma basta che stasera o domani ritorni a sorridere....
te lo dice una che anche lei, catalizza(volontariamente o no)casi limite...

L'atteggiamento prima di tutto, e una persona positiva, può affrontare qualsiasi cosa...io sono caduta mille volte, ho vissuto qualche esperienza che è stata davvero pesante...ma ho cercato di uscirne per quanto potevo, illesa e col sorriso...una mia amica un pò di tempo fa mi ha detto che mi sono fatta una corazza dalla prima storia seria che ho avuto(la storia più difficile) ed in parte è vero...
ma Amo innamorarmi, amo gli uomini,amo perdere la testa e sentirmi una cretina a cui brillano gli occhi quando vede il ragazzo che le piace o che balbetta 4 cretinate quando ci parla per le prime volte!!!!Non saprei stare senza queste cose!!!Non cambierei 1 di tutte le storie che ho avuto(anzi...1 si...potevo evitarmela)perchè anche se ci ho sofferto, da ognuno di loro ho imparato qlcs...La vita è bella perchè nel giro di 1 settimana,1 mese, può succedere tutto e niente!!!

Anch'io un spesso mi lamento perchè mi vedono più come una "da letto" che altro...ma pazienza...non posso piacere a tutti quelli che piacciono a me, e non possono tutti ricambiare i miei sentimenti...Se una storia da letto ora come ora nn è quello che vuoi, passa oltre, tronca qst genere di rapporti e arriverà uno che non la pensa in quel modo!!!!

Il mio forte sono quelli che rimpiangono dopo che mi hanno persa...ma a quel punto non c'è più nulla da fare!Te l'ho detto, si va oltre...non avere paura di restare sola...quella ti fotte!!!

Capisco che la tua insofferenza deriva dal fatto di non avere magari una storia seria da un bel pò di tempo, ma posso solo dirti:"Goditi il periodo da single,ma fallo sul serio!Perchè i problemi di una coppia(se pur stupidi)sono sempre + fastidiosi, di quelli che puoi avere da sola!!!

Truccati,fatti bella, SORRIDI soprattutto... SEMPRE! perchè nn c'è niente di meglio...anche qnd le cose vanno male, la vita è una ruota che gira e non c'è niente di più vero!!!!Non chiamarlo e non mandargli sms...pensa a te, soltanto!!!

1 bacio t sono vicina


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2008)

Giusy...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Raga, grazie.
Ieri sera ho trascorso una serata allegra con alcuni amici, abbiamo visto due film in dvd e mangiato delle pizze.
Stamattina mi sento abbastanza tranquilla.
Buona domenica!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Raga, grazie.
> Ieri sera ho trascorso una serata allegra con alcuni amici, abbiamo visto due film in dvd e mangiato delle pizze.
> Stamattina mi sento abbastanza tranquilla.
> Buona domenica!


Ma poi gliel'hai mandato il messaggio?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ma poi gliel'hai mandato il messaggio?


Ehm.....


----------



## Old Confù (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehm.....


Giùùùù...che vuoi dire?!?!? è 1 si???? dimmi di no...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giùùùù...che vuoi dire?!?!? è 1 si???? dimmi di no...


Ci siamo scambiati alcuni sms... si.... che mi hanno fatto parecchio male...


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci siamo scambiati alcuni sms... si.... che mi hanno fatto parecchio male...


Io ti picchio.



Uno di questi giorni ti faccio un paliatone


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ti picchio.
> 
> 
> 
> Uno di questi giorni ti faccio un paliatone


Lo so, lo so, avete ragione...
Ma un giorno almeno non potrò rimproverarmi di non aver provato a farlo ragionare....


----------



## Old Confù (20 Gennaio 2008)

Cosa vi siete detti???


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Cosa vi siete detti???


Eh...
Io gli ho fatto notare che ormai non si riesce a stare tutti insieme.
Lui mi ha risposto dicendo che da parecchio tempo ci vediamo solo nei me e negli ultimi due i nostri programmi non sono coincisi.
Io gli ho detto che mi dispiace.
Lui mi ha risposto che in questo periodo va un pò così ma tanto sappiamo dove trovarci.
Allora io gli ho detto che mi sembrava inutile far finta che tutto andasse bene, perchè il suo atteggiamento nei cfr di noi amici era cambiato e che era inutile far finta di nulla.
E lui ha risposto che non c'è alcuna finzione, ma da tempo ci siamo concentrati solo su noi stessi al punto da chiuderci quindi vedere gente nuova fa bene....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh...
> Io gli ho fatto notare che ormai non si riesce a stare tutti insieme.
> Lui mi ha risposto dicendo che da parecchio tempo ci vediamo solo nei me e negli ultimi due i nostri programmi non sono coincisi.
> Io gli ho detto che mi dispiace.
> ...


Ergo..sta dietro a un'altra ma sapendo che senti qualcosa per lui non te lo dice chiaro e tondo..ergo...non è un amico.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ergo..sta dietro a un'altra ma sapendo che senti qualcosa per lui non te lo dice chiaro e tondo..ergo...non è un amico.


No Fedi, credo sia qualcosa di più grave.
Non vuole stare più con noi, i suoi vecchi amici, gli stiamo stretti....


----------



## Old Confù (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Fedi, credo sia qualcosa di più grave.
> Non vuole stare più con noi, i suoi vecchi amici, gli stiamo stretti....


Stai dando troppa importanza alle sue parole e ai suoi presunti stati d'animo...
Pensi di conoscerlo talmente bene da credere che soffra chissà come per la situazione...In realtà credo che magari la cosa sia più semplice...

Ha fatto una cazzata(una mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti che si poteva evitare...)ma non sa come reggere la situazione, perchè ad ogni modo una persona che è presa da te e che tu non ricambi, anche se garantisce di fare l'amica e stop. è sempre "pesante"da sopportare come situazione...a maggior ragione se è successo qualcosa....

Fedy forse c'ha preso...magari si rivede proprio con quell'ex con cui l'avevate sgamato....e magari è ancora segreta la situazione perchè lei è impegnata...

Giusina, basta metterlo su di un piedistallo e pensare che sia sensibile e stia male....

perchè lui in questo momento sta pensando solo a se...e a frequentare gente che lo fa stare meglio!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Fedi, credo sia qualcosa di più grave.
> * Non vuole stare più con noi, i suoi vecchi amici, gli stiamo stretti....*


E allora rispettate la sua decisione e lasciatelo in pace, no?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Stai dando troppa importanza alle sue parole e ai suoi presunti stati d'animo...
> Pensi di conoscerlo talmente bene da credere che soffra chissà come per la situazione...In realtà credo che magari la cosa sia più semplice...
> 
> Ha fatto una cazzata(una mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti che si poteva evitare...)ma non sa come reggere la situazione, perchè ad ogni modo una persona che è presa da te e che tu non ricambi, anche se garantisce di fare l'amica e stop. è sempre "pesante"da sopportare come situazione...a maggior ragione se è successo qualcosa....
> ...


Ma lui non sta assolutamente soffrendo, una persona che soffre cerca di porre fine alla sua sofferenza.
Per questo dico che gli stiamo stretti, e sta vedendo altra gente, gente che lo conosce meno (so con chi sta uscendo) e che non gli può rimproverare nulla, a cui non deve dare spiegazioni, con cui non è in imbarazzo.
E poi con me la situazione è difficile da gestire, ma solo perchè lui non la SA gestire.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora rispettate la sua decisione e lasciatelo in pace, no?


Si, lo faremo.


----------



## Old Confù (20 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora rispettate la sua decisione e lasciatelo in pace, no?


le comitive non mi piacciono anche per questo...voglio essere libera soprattutto nella frequentazione di chi mi pare come amici, e lascio loro altrettanto liberi....
esco con persone diverse che a loro volta hanno amicizie diverse....così non ci si sta male se c'è un allontanamento da parte di qualcuno, diventa tutto + naturale!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *le comitive non mi piacciono anche per questo...voglio essere libera soprattutto nella frequentazione di chi mi pare come amici, e lascio loro altrettanto liberi....*
> esco con persone diverse che a loro volta hanno amicizie diverse....così non ci si sta male se c'è un allontanamento da parte di qualcuno, diventa tutto + naturale!!!


... e fai bene


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> le comitive non mi piacciono anche per questo...voglio essere libera soprattutto nella frequentazione di chi mi pare come amici, e lascio loro altrettanto liberi....
> esco con persone diverse che a loro volta hanno amicizie diverse....così non ci si sta male se c'è un allontanamento da parte di qualcuno, diventa tutto + naturale!!!


Anche io frequento altri amici, che non fanno parte del gruppo "storico", ma questo non vuol dire che tratto con distacco ed indifferenza gli amici decennali.
C'è un legame che va oltre con loro, io ci sono e loro ci sono per me, ma ognuno di noi è libero di fare ciò che vuole.
Ciò che lui sta portando avanti non è solo un allontanamento fisico, ma anche nel modo in cui si rapporta a noi, è acido, freddo, indifferente....
Non mi interessa che lui frequenti altre persone, non posso che essere contenta se lui è contento, ma sbaglia a trattare così gli altri.


----------



## Old Confù (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche io frequento altri amici, che non fanno parte del gruppo "storico", ma questo non vuol dire che tratto con distacco ed indifferenza gli amici decennali.
> C'è un legame che va oltre con loro, io ci sono e loro ci sono per me, ma ognuno di noi è libero di fare ciò che vuole.
> Ciò che lui sta portando avanti non è solo un allontanamento fisico, ma anche nel modo in cui si rapporta a noi, è acido, freddo, indifferente....
> Non mi interessa che lui frequenti altre persone, non posso che essere contenta se lui è contento, ma sbaglia a trattare così gli altri.


Giusy nello specifico lui lo fa per un motivo...

ma in generale anch'io ho le mie amiche storiche ma se loro per un periodo cominciano ad uscire più con altre persone che con me, non ci faccio tanto caso...perchè a volte capita di allontanarsi semplicemente per questioni di organizzazioni diverse....

per farti un esempio stupido: una delle mie + care amiche in questo periodo c'ha la fissa per andare a ballare fuori dal paese in oltre e fleshiata con un tipo che abita a 30km da dove stiamo noi....ovvio che prema per andare lì...io e l'altra amica, ci scoglioniamo ad andare con lei...per cui si è data verso e se vuole andare a ballare, si organizza con altra gente...Ora è un pochino che nn esce con noi...lei si annoia alle nostre serate...

Stessa cosa quando io frequentavo il caraibico e lei no...

o se io volevo andare fuori città e le altre no...uscivo con altra gente...dicendolo loro ma nn è che dovevo giustificarmi!!!

A volte capita anche qnd si è un pò giù...mi va di frequentare gente allegra e nn magari qualcuno che è + giù di me...o le solite persone che mi ricordano determinate situazioni!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giusy nello specifico lui lo fa per un motivo...
> 
> ma in generale anch'io ho le mie amiche storiche ma se loro per un periodo cominciano ad uscire più con altre persone che con me, non ci faccio tanto caso...perchè a volte capita di allontanarsi semplicemente per questioni di organizzazioni diverse....
> 
> ...


Si Confusa, capita anche a me.
Io dico solo che lui, se fosse stato più maturo e Uomo, avrebbe dovuto risolvere piccole situazioni scomode e non fuggire.
La fuga è sinonimo di difficoltà, paura, incapacità di gestire e risolvere.
Tira fuori le balls!
E poi fai quello che ti pare!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si Confusa, capita anche a me.
> Io dico solo che lui, se fosse stato più maturo e Uomo, avrebbe dovuto risolvere piccole situazioni scomode e non fuggire.
> La fuga è sinonimo di difficoltà, paura, incapacità di gestire e risolvere.
> Tira fuori le balls!
> E poi fai quello che ti pare!


Giusy, il problema ormai, è solo suo...è inutile che continui a sentirlo come anche tuo!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy, il problema ormai, è solo suo...è inutile che continui a sentirlo come anche tuo!


Non posso farne a meno... perchè gli voglio bene.
Ma mi rendo conto che proprio perchè gli voglio bene devo lasciarlo andare.


----------



## Old Confù (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si Confusa, capita anche a me.
> Io dico solo che lui, se fosse stato più maturo e Uomo, avrebbe dovuto risolvere piccole situazioni scomode e non fuggire.
> La fuga è sinonimo di difficoltà, paura, incapacità di gestire e risolvere.
> Tira fuori le balls!
> E poi fai quello che ti pare!


appunto...
lui fugge, è immaturo e nn sa gestire la situazione...
e se le balls non le sa tirare fuori o non le vuole tirare fuori, che si fa?!?mica puoi fargliele tirare fuori tu...

Vedi è un pò come mi ha scritto Bruja nel mio post su marpy riferendosi a lui...è inamovibile, non si rende conto della sua immaturità...è convinto sul serio delle sue cose e in questo momento tu non puoi farci nulla...è una cosa che se mai deve scattare a lui!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non posso farne a meno... perchè gli voglio bene.
> * Ma mi rendo conto che proprio perchè gli voglio bene devo lasciarlo andare.*


E, quando lo farai sul "SERIO"?

Inizia da Subito.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Prometto solennemente che lo lascio andare.
Ora vado a nanna, domani mi aspettano i miei cuccioli...
Bacio della buonanotte a tutti.... ehm... a Fedi uno speciale...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

*...*

Io credo che non può resistere una compagnia di amici dal liceo ai trentanni ...è giusto che si sfaldi altrimenti i rapporti che si sono creati in età poco più che adolescenziale si cristallizzano e imprigionano.
Lui è solo il primo ...tutti poi vi troverete più raramente, sentirete sempre nostalgia per il vostro legame speciale che vi ha aiutato a crescere, ma non vi appoggerete più tra di voi.
Ma tutto questo è positivo.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Prometto solennemente che lo lascio andare.
> Ora vado a nanna, domani mi aspettano i miei cuccioli...
> Bacio della buonanotte a tutti.... ehm... a Fedi uno speciale...


Buonanotte Giusy ... e pensa bene, stai solo perdendo del tempo.

Ciao bella a domani.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche io frequento altri amici, che non fanno parte del gruppo "storico", ma questo non vuol dire che tratto con distacco ed indifferenza gli amici decennali.
> C'è un legame che va oltre con loro, io ci sono e loro ci sono per me, ma ognuno di noi è libero di fare ciò che vuole.
> Ciò che lui sta portando avanti non è solo un allontanamento fisico, ma anche nel modo in cui si rapporta a noi, è acido, freddo, indifferente....
> Non mi interessa che lui frequenti altre persone, non posso che essere contenta se lui è contento, ma sbaglia a trattare così gli altri.


gli amici decennali sono una delle peggiore sòle della vita.

Ai 30 anni (una volta succedeva prima...) bisogna lasciarli andare per la loro strada.

E' inevitabile, dagli amici di sempre se vuoi crescere DEVI staccarti. Devi farti la tua famiglia, la coppia deve lasciare il "gruppo", bisogna crescere.

Anche perché se non ci pensi tu a staccarti, ci pensano loro.

L'equilibrio sarebbe nel non perderli del tutto di vista pur avendo anche RISPETTO per il loro desiderio di scissione/crescita autonoma/separatezza...

Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che non può resistere una compagnia di amici dal liceo ai trentanni ...è giusto che si sfaldi altrimenti i rapporti che si sono creati in età poco più che adolescenziale si cristallizzano e imprigionano.
> Lui è solo il primo ...tutti poi vi troverete più raramente, sentirete sempre nostalgia per il vostro legame speciale che vi ha aiutato a crescere, ma non vi appoggerete più tra di voi.
> Ma tutto questo è positivo.



Gia' e' normale e aggiungo pure salutare...


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*........*

Concordo con tutto quello che ti si è detto e aggiungo, come ha detto Feddy, che lui ha "ALTRI" interessi e vuole coltivarseli come preferisce, quindi tu risulti più un impiccio che un'amica preoccupata.   Come pensi che possa dirti che vuole stare per fatti suoi o che ha fatti suoi da fare altrove? Amico da poco è un conto, stronzo è altro.... e tu stai dimostrando che ti tieni in modo che per lui è evidentemente ingombrante.
Lascialo davvero e subito e se proprio ne avrà voglia si farà vivo lui..... e per allora spero che tu lo servirai della stessa moneta sua..... avrai da fare altrove!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo con tutto quello che ti si è detto e aggiungo, come ha detto Feddy, che lui ha "ALTRI" interessi e vuole coltivarseli come preferisce, quindi tu risulti più un impiccio che un'amica preoccupata. Come pensi che possa dirti che vuole stare per fatti suoi o che ha fatti suoi da fare altrove? Amico da poco è un conto, stronzo è altro.... e tu stai dimostrando che ti tieni in modo che per lui è evidentemente ingombrante.
> Lascialo davvero e subito e se proprio ne avrà voglia si farà vivo lui..... e per allora spero che tu lo servirai della stessa moneta sua..... avrai da fare altrove!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


Ma io ho sempre da fare altrove.....


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma io ho sempre da fare altrove.....


 
Allora non arrovellarti sul perchè e per come lui si comporta così..... lui E' così, cerca di fartelo passare come concetto, anche se l'idea che avevidi lui era un tantinello differente.  
Non parlo solo uo agire ma anche del suo essere, era ben camuffata la sua vera indole.... nulla di male sia chiaro, ma non ha neppure la voglia di confrontarsi in modo chiaro e schietto con un'amica di vecchia data........ assolutamente risibile quel suo dire "sappiamo dove o come trovarci"....come no, al museo egizio dove siamo sicuri che gli ospiti non possono che essere là.... sono mummie!!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora non arrovellarti sul perchè e per come lui si comporta così..... lui E' così, cerca di fartelo passare come concetto, anche se l'idea che avevidi lui era un tantinello differente.
> Non parlo solo uo agire ma anche del suo essere, era ben camuffata la sua vera indole.... nulla di male sia chiaro, ma non ha neppure la voglia di confrontarsi in modo chiaro e schietto con un'amica di vecchia data........ assolutamente risibile quel suo dire "sappiamo dove o come trovarci"....*come no, al museo egizio dove siamo sicuri che gli ospiti non possono che essere là.... sono mummie!!!*
> Bruja


 
Ehy non parlare male del Museo Egizio, che è la nostra gloria!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....come no, al museo egizio dove siamo sicuri che gli ospiti non possono che essere là.... sono mummie!!!
> Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Volete sapere cosa sta succedendo?
Mi ha contattata su msn... Ride e scherza come ai bei tempi...
Che cavolo è successo?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Volete sapere cosa sta succedendo?
> Mi ha contattata su msn... Ride e scherza come ai bei tempi...
> Che cavolo è successo?


Gli è andata buca con l'altra???


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli è andata buca con l'altra???


Azz....
Ma chi se importa!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Azz....
> Ma chi se importa!!!!!


Beh, dovrebbe importare a te...se non vuoi fargli SOLO da ruota di scorta!

Gia resettato sul suo atteggiamento precedente? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' "sano" questo PER TE?


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, dovrebbe importare a te...se non vuoi fargli SOLO da ruota di scorta!
> 
> Gia resettato sul suo atteggiamento precedente?
> 
> ...


No, resettato no, però non mi interessa stare lì a pensare cosa faccio cosa non faccio, rispondo non rispondo...
Ho ricambiato il suo saluto, ascoltato le sue cretinate dopodichè gli ho detto che avevo da fare e l'ho lasciato lì....
Ma convinto proprio! Allegro, simpatico...
Mah....


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli è andata buca con l'altra???

























Giuro che l'ho pensato pure io... ma non ho avuto il coraggio di scriverlo!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, resettato no, però non mi interessa stare lì a pensare cosa faccio cosa non faccio, rispondo non rispondo...
> Ho ricambiato il suo saluto, ascoltato le sue cretinate dopodichè gli ho detto che avevo da fare e l'ho lasciato lì....
> Ma convinto proprio! Allegro, simpatico...
> Mah....


Questo è già un altro discorso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Avevo inteso che non ti importasse perchè l'importante era che lui ti avesse degnato di attenzione...e tanto ti bastasse!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E anche il non farsi mille paranoie sul da farsi ma far quello che ti sentivi...OK!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giuro che l'ho pensato pure io... ma non ho avuto il coraggio di scriverlo!!!!


Voi lo fate troppo latin lover...
E' un imbranato!!!!!!


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Voi lo fate troppo latin lover...
> E' un imbranato!!!!!!


 
E uno che si comporta così tu lo chiameresti latin lover??????


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo è già un altro discorso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Fedi, non mi interessa più, si può attaccare alle tende!!!!
Io ora vivo PER ME!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Voi lo fate troppo latin lover...
> E' un imbranato!!!!!!


Veramente io lo faccio solo molto...stronzetto eh!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E uno che si comporta così tu lo chiameresti latin lover??????


Facevo riferimento al fatto che forse sta frequentando un'altra...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Facevo riferimento al fatto che forse sta frequentando un'altra...


Appunto. Uno che ti chiama perché gli è andata buca... scusa eh, altro che latin lover...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Appunto. Uno che ti chiama perché gli è andata buca... scusa eh, altro che latin lover...


No MK, il punto è che io non credo che lui stia vedendo un'altra.
Siete stati voi che avete pensato a questo.
Io credo che sia più un modo per non perdere i contatti....


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No MK, il punto è che io non credo che lui stia vedendo un'altra.
> Siete stati voi che avete pensato a questo.
> Io credo che sia più un modo per non perdere i contatti....


 
Giusy con te si è comportato malissimo. Come amico prima di tutto. E tu fai finta di nulla???? Io non ci riuscirei...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy con te si è comportato malissimo. Come amico prima di tutto. E tu fai finta di nulla???? Io non ci riuscirei...


Beh no, l'ho liquidato...
Ho lasciato che parlasse da solo....
Indifferenza.... meglio l'indifferenza...
Poi oggi sto così bene che non mi va di litigare con nessuno!
Cavoli suoi, lui se la suona e lui se la canta!


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh no, l'ho liquidato...
> Ho lasciato che parlasse da solo....
> Indifferenza.... meglio l'indifferenza...
> Poi oggi sto così bene che non mi va di litigare con nessuno!
> Cavoli suoi, lui se la suona e lui se la canta!


Sì Giusy sì... continua a stare bene, sono molto contenta per te!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli è andata buca con l'altra???


Feddy sei una risorsa per tutte noi quando ci intestardiamo a voler infiocchettare il comportamento di certi uomini...
Grazie!


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh no, l'ho liquidato...
> Ho lasciato che parlasse da solo....
> Indifferenza.... meglio l'indifferenza...
> Poi oggi sto così bene che non mi va di litigare con nessuno!
> Cavoli suoi, lui se la suona e lui se la canta!


 
Io la penso come Feddy, ma se vuoi un'altra opzione, eccola.... è neurolabile!!! 
In un modo o nell'altro da evitare.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Ragazzi, il mio rapporto con lui è chiuso.
A volte penso.... vabè non lo dico....
Non ne voglio più parlare. Basta così.


----------



## Old Confù (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, il mio rapporto con lui è chiuso.
> A volte penso.... *vabè non lo dico*....
> Non ne voglio più parlare. Basta così.


Dillo, dillo...che se no te lo tieni per te...e capace che è pure peggio!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Dillo, dillo...che se no te lo tieni per te...e capace che è pure peggio!!!


E che vi devo dire... quella sera era davvero imbranato....
Avrà avuto paura di andare avanti?????
Vabè l'ho detta la caSSata....


----------



## Old Confù (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E che vi devo dire... quella sera era davvero imbranato....
> Avrà avuto paura di andare avanti?????
> Vabè l'ho detta la caSSata....


Noooo, ci manca solo questa...
bhè, mai visti uomini particolarmente kappati, anche quando lo sembravano, poi si sono rivelati al contario...
cmq in quel caso, Giusina meglio ancora per te...pensa,pensa che delusione!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Noooo, ci manca solo questa...
> bhè, mai visti uomini particolarmente kappati, anche quando lo sembravano, poi si sono rivelati al contario...
> cmq in quel caso, Giusina meglio ancora per te...pensa,pensa che delusione!!!


Vabè.... caSSata....
Non ne parlo più.


----------



## Old Confù (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè.... caSSata....
> Non ne parlo più.


Parla di te...come stai adesso? che effetto ti ha fatto risentirlo tranquillo sul msnger, ti prudono ancora le mani???

oggi prudevano anche a me!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Parla di te...come stai adesso? che effetto ti ha fatto risentirlo tranquillo sul msnger, ti prudono ancora le mani???
> 
> oggi prudevano anche a me!!!


Mi ha stupito.
Tranquillo come sempre, simpatico, allegro.
Più leggevo quello che scriveva e più avevo un'espressione del tipo: "Questo è un dissociato mentale!"
L'ho fatto parlare, poi gli ho detto: "Scusa, ma devo lavorare. Buon proseguimento!"
Però no, non mi prudevano le mani. Ero indifferente. Le cose sono cambiate Confusa, sto cambiando io, prima di tutto vengo IO, poi gli altri, poi lui soprattutto.
A te che è successo?


----------



## Old Confù (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi ha stupito.
> Tranquillo come sempre, simpatico, allegro.
> Più leggevo quello che scriveva e più avevo un'espressione del tipo: "Questo è un dissociato mentale!"
> L'ho fatto parlare, poi gli ho detto: "Scusa, ma devo lavorare. Buon proseguimento!"
> ...


Che fosse un dissociato mentale l'avrei pensato anch'io...anzi lo penso ogni volta che qlcsa del genere succede a me...

probabilmente avrà riflettuto sui msg che vi siete mandati ieri e avrà pensato di agire in maniera più tranquilla...e il frutto ne è stata questa discussione sul msnger...

A me nn è successo nulla, ho solo visto marpy collegato sul msnger, è da una settimana che è partito e nn si era ancora collegato,  stamattina tornando a casa ho trovato il suo omino verde e il suo msg personale che diceva che è in depressione da qnd è partito perchè lì dove sta lui fa brutto tempo....
Mi devo solo abituare...però ovviamente nn ci siamo contattati e per qnt mi riguarda nn ho nemmeno intenzione di farlo!!!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io la penso come Feddy, ma se vuoi un'altra opzione, eccola.... è neurolabile!!!
> In un modo o nell'altro da evitare.....
> Bruja



La domanda del millennio: CI SONO O CI FANNO?!

perché a noi donne appaiono SEMPRE dissociati, bipolari, etc?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









insomma, hanno dei limiti mentali OGGETTIVI...o sono proprio solo degli egocentrici che agiscono secondo il loro tornaconto _du jour_ e cio' li rende IMPREVEDIBILI e per cio' solo pure (per disdetta) affascinanti?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La domanda del millennio: CI SONO O CI FANNO?!
> 
> perché a noi donne appaiono SEMPRE dissociati, bipolari, etc?!
> 
> ...


Eheee il senso materno! Ci piacciono i cuccioli!


----------



## Bruja (23 Gennaio 2008)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eheee il senso materno! Ci piacciono i cuccioli!


 
Che culo eh???? Col senso materno ci fottono due volte.... da piccoli e da grandi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Confù (23 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La domanda del millennio: CI SONO O CI FANNO?!
> 
> perché a noi donne appaiono SEMPRE dissociati, bipolari, etc?!
> 
> ...


sarà quello...nn so se questo li rende affascinanti, personalmente aveva fascino quando l'ho conosciuto...ma quando ha cominciato a comportarsi così, ho trovato solo un bambino in cerca di attenzioni, che se nn ottenute, diventava dispettoso....Se m'impegno a guardare dall'esterno è questo quello che vedo, ma dall'interno nn posso ancora dire che mi sia indifferente....ma ci sto lavorando!A spetto solo che giri la mia ruota e magari mi faccia incontrare qualcuno più interessante!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (23 Gennaio 2008)

Le amiche pettegole però qualche volta creano dei veri casini...
Pensavo al titolo originale di questo 3d e...a come è arrivato a raccogliere quattordicimila messaggi e ottantamila visite O_O...





   io lo re-intitolerei..


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Buongiorno a tutte/tutti!

Già, a volte penso anch'io sia da re-intitolare questo thread!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma alla fine la situazione si è alleggerita, visto che di lui me ne sbatto parecchio!
Continua a fare il simpatico, ieri ha addirittura inviato un sms a tutti per chiederci se venerdì ci vediamo tutti insieme...
Gli sarà passato l'imbarazzo....
Io penso ad altro....


----------



## Old Confù (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/tutti!
> 
> Già, a volte penso anch'io sia da re-intitolare questo thread!
> 
> ...


Te l'ho detto, per me sta cercando solo di fare il tranquillo...dopo che gli hai fatto notare che stava come dire...1 pò esagerando, nell'essere lui la "vittima" della situazione...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto, per me sta cercando solo di fare il tranquillo...dopo che gli hai fatto notare che stava come dire...1 pò esagerando, nell'essere lui la "vittima" della situazione...


Si si, concordo con te.
Finalmente non è più lui il mio pensiero preminente!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Ma mi può mandare i baci via msn?????
Mado.... è ridicolo.... assai!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma mi può mandare i baci via msn?????
> Mado.... è ridicolo.... assai!


 
O_O

mandagli l'emoticon a forma di cacchetta.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma mi può mandare i baci via msn?????
> Mado.... è ridicolo.... assai!


 
non è piu' nei tuoi pensieri...eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è piu' nei tuoi pensieri...eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donna, tu sei saggia, ma troppo pragmatica......
se non era nei pensieri mica stavamo qui!
Giusy, ignoralo, vai per la tua strada, consideralo l'ultimo dei conoscenti della compagnia e come tale comportati.
Un abbraccio
Presto non sarà davvero più nei tuoi pensieri....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> donna, tu sei saggia, ma troppo pragmatica......
> se non era nei pensieri mica stavamo qui!
> Giusy, ignoralo, vai per la tua strada, consideralo l'ultimo dei conoscenti della compagnia e come tale comportati.
> Un abbraccio
> Presto non sarà davvero più nei tuoi pensieri....


Non è più nei miei pensieri...
Buongiorno mondo!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è più nei miei pensieri...
> Buongiorno mondo!!!!


Ciuaooo bella!!

Vi lascio alle dotte disquisizioni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e vado a immergermi in una pallosissima riunione!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ciuaooo bella!!
> 
> Vi lascio alle dotte disquisizioni...
> 
> ...


'Ngiorno Tessssoro mio!!!!
Sto leggendo, sto leggendo... bello, molto bello!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Gennaio 2008)

Sta per esplodere una bomba....
Ma questa volta io non c'entro....


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sta per esplodere una bomba....
> Ma questa volta io non c'entro....


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2008)

*idem*



Grande82 ha detto:


>




























 !!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Gennaio 2008)

E' stato mandato a quel paese da una cara amica.
La sua reazione: ride e scherza su msn.
Io, stupita, l'ho mollato per l'ennesima volta a parlare da solo.
Allucinante... quest'uomo è allucinante....


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' stato mandato a quel paese da una cara amica.
> La sua reazione: ride e scherza su msn.
> Io, stupita, l'ho mollato per l'ennesima volta a parlare da solo.
> * Allucinante*... quest'uomo *è allucinante....*


... non e' il solo bella, non e' il solo


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' stato mandato a quel paese da una cara amica.
> La sua reazione: ride e scherza su msn.
> Io, stupita, l'ho mollato per l'ennesima volta a parlare da solo.
> Allucinante... quest'uomo è allucinante....


non capisco, ma prima com'era? E perchè l'amica lo ha mandato? tu e il gruppo condividete? Insomma, quest'uomo sembra improvvisamente diverso. ti è caduto il velo a te o è cambiato da ieri ad oggi?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non capisco, ma prima com'era? E perchè l'amica lo ha mandato? tu e il gruppo condividete? Insomma, quest'uomo sembra improvvisamente diverso. ti è caduto il velo a te o è cambiato da ieri ad oggi?


No, c'è qualcosa di diverso, è fermo sulle sue posizioni, non capisce o fa finta di non capire, tratta male tutti....
Non so se il suo scopo è proprio quello di essere mandato....
Ma allora perchè fare il simpatico con me?
Non dovrebbe desiderare SOPRATTUTTO allontanarsi da me?
Questo sta male... assai!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, c'è qualcosa di diverso, è fermo sulle sue posizioni, non capisce o fa finta di non capire, tratta male tutti....
> Non so se il suo scopo è proprio quello di essere mandato....
> Ma allora perchè fare il simpatico con me?
> Non dovrebbe desiderare SOPRATTUTTO allontanarsi da me?
> Questo sta male... assai!


giù, pensa che culo!
Immagina se te lo accollavi tu!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, c'è qualcosa di diverso, è fermo sulle sue posizioni, non capisce o fa finta di non capire, tratta male tutti....
> Non so se il suo scopo è proprio quello di essere mandato....
> Ma allora perchè fare il simpatico con me?
> Non dovrebbe desiderare SOPRATTUTTO allontanarsi da me?
> Questo sta male... assai!


Questo e' un marpione egoista, mollalo.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Gennaio 2008)

Già mollato!
Un mio amico una volta mi disse: "Pensa se ti diceva di si, che sfiga!!!"


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

ma con tutti sti messenger virtuali... ci credo che poi uno va in pallone...
mettti che gli capita de messaggiarsi con la socera.. che magari gli piace pure... aò so cazzi... e poi se confonne e chiama la moje come la socera. e sti cazzi...
internet: una mano sulla tastiera e l'altra sulle palle quando ti becca la moglie...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma con tutti sti messenger virtuali... ci credo che poi uno va in pallone...
> mettti che gli capita de messaggiarsi con la socera.. che magari gli piace pure... aò so cazzi... e poi se confonne e chiama la moje come la socera. e sti cazzi...
> internet: una mano sulla tastiera e l'altra sulle palle quando ti becca la moglie...




















Anna, questo è già confuso di suo.... figurati se deve portare avanti moglie e suocera!


----------

